# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الزاد الثمين في تراجم العلماء المعاصرين

## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمةُ الشيخِ الْمُحَدِّث أبِي إسحاقَ الحوينيِّاسمُهُ ومولدُهُ:
هوَ: أبو إسحاقَ حجازيْ بنُ محمدِ بنِ يوسفَ بنِ شريفٍ الحوينيُّ المصريُّ (وإسحاقُ هذا ليسَ بولدِهِ، إنمَا تكنَّىٰ الشيخُ بِهِ تيمُّـناً بكنيةِ الصحابيِّ سـعدِ بنِ أَبيْ وقاصٍ وكنيةِ الإمامِ أبيْ إسحاقَ الشاطبيِّ -رحمهُ اللهُ-).
وُلدَ يومَ الخميسِ غرةِ ذي القَعدةِ لعامِ 1375هـ، الموافقِ 06 / 1956م بقريةِ حوينٍ بمركزِ الرياضِ منْ أعمالِ محافظةِ كفر الشيخِ بمصرَ.
عائلتُهُ:
وُلدَ الشيخُ فيْ أسرةٍ ريفيةٍ بسيطةٍ لا تعرفُ إلا الزراعةَ، وما كانتْ فقيرةً ولا غنيةً، ولكنَّهَا كانتْ متوسطةَ الغِنَىٰ، لهَا وجاهتُهَا فيْ القريةِ واحترامُهَا، بسببِ معاملتِهَا الطيبةِ للناسِ وما اشتُهرَ عنِ الأبِّ منْ حُسنِ خلقِهِ، وقدْ كانَ متزوجًا بثلاثٍ (كانَ الشيخُ منَ الأخيرةِ وكـانَ الأوسطَ -الثالثَ- بيـنَ الأبناءِ الذكورِ الخمسةِ) وكانَ متديناً بالفطرةِ -كحالِ عامةِ القَرويينَ إذْ ذاكَ- يحبُّ الدينَ. يُذكرُ أنَّ سرقةَ محصولِ القُطنِ كانتْ مشهورةً فيْ ذلكَ الحينِ، وكانَ الأبُّ يمشيْ مرةً بجانبِ حقلِهِ فرأىٰ شخصاً يأخذُ قطناً منهُ، فمَا كانَ منهُ إلا أنِ اختبأَ حتَّىٰ لا يراهُ هذا الشخصُ، ولمْ يُرَوِّعْه حتَّىٰ أخذَ ما أرادَ وانصرفَ!
لـمْ يذهبْ قطُّ إلىٰ طبيبٍ، إلا في مرضِ موتِهِ حيثُ أُجبرَ علىٰ الذَّهابِ. توفِّـيَ -رحمهُ اللهُ- يومَ الثلاثاءِ 28 / 02 / 1972م.
دراستُهُ النظاميةُ:
أُدخلَ الشيخُ المدرسةَ الابتدائيةَ الحكوميةَ غيرَ الأزهريةِ بقريةٍ مجاوِرةٍ (الوزاريةِ)، تبعدُ حوالَيْ 2كم عنْ حوينٍ، مضَّىٰ فيْهَا ستَّ سنواتٍ، وانتقلَ إلىٰ المرحلةِ الإعداديةِ فيْ مدينةِ كفرِ الشيخِ (تبعدُ عنْ حوينٍ ربعَ الساعةِ بالسيارةِ) بمدرسةِ الشهيدِ حمديْ الإعداديةِ، بدأَ في السنةِ الأولىٰ منْهَا كتابةَ الشعرِ، ومنْهَا إلىٰ المرحلةِ الثانويةِ بالقسمِ العلميِّ بمدرسةِ الشهيدِ رياضٍ الثانويةِ. ولِبُعدِ المسافةِ، أجَّرواْ (الشيخُ وإخوتُه) شقةً فيْ المدينةِ، يذهبونَ إليْهَا فيْ بدايةِ الأسبوعِ ومعَهُمْ ما زودتْهُمْ بِهِ أمُّهُمْ -حفِظَهَا اللهُ ورعَاهَا- (الزُّوَّادَةُ) ونصفُ جنيهٍ منْ أخِيْهِمِ الأكبرِ.
وبعدَ إنهاءِ الدراسةِ الثانويةِ حدثَ جدالٌ حولَ أيِّ الكلياتِ يدخلُ الشيخُ، فتردّدَ بينَ كلياتٍ حتَّىٰ استقرَ فيْ قسمِ اللغةِ الأسبانيةِ (وإنمَا كانتِ الأسبانيةَ، حتَّىٰ يتساوىٰ بالطلابِ فيستطيعُ أن يتفوّقَ عليْهِمْ) بكليةِ الألسنِ بجامعةِ عينِ شمسٍ بـالقاهرةِ، والتِي لمْ يخرجْ عنِ الثلاثةِ الأُولِ فيْ السنينِ الثلاثةِ الأولىٰ وفيْ الرابعةِ نزلَ عنْهُمْ، وتخرَّجَ فيْهَا بتقديرٍ عامٍ امتيازٍ. وكانَ يريدُ أنْ يصبحَ عضواً فيْ مَجْمَعِ اللغةِ الأسبانيِّ، وسافرَ بالفعلِ إلىٰ أسبانيا بمنحةٍ منَ الكليةِ، ولكنَّهُ رجعَ لعدمِ حبِّه البلدَ هناكَ.
الرحلةُ العلميةُ:
فيْ حياتِهِ فيْ القريةِ والمدينةِ (مراحلِ ما قبلَ الجامعةِ)، لمْ يكنْ هناكَ اهتمامٌ منْه ولا منْ أحدٍ بالعلمِ الشرعيِّ، إنمَا كانواْ يعرفُونَ كيفَ الصلاةُ ومثلَهَا منَ الأشياءِ البسيطةِ، حتَّىٰ سافرَ الشيخُ فِيْ أواخرِ العامِ الأخيرِ منَ الدراسةِ الثانويةِ (سنةِ 1395هـ / 74-1975م) إلىٰ القاهرةِ ليذاكـرَ عندَ أخِيْهِ، وكانَ يحضُرُ الجُمعةَ للشيخِ عبدِ الحميدِ كِشكٍ -رحمهُ اللهُ- فيْ مسجدِ 'عينِ الحياةِ'. ومرةً، وجدَ بعدَ الصلاةِ كتابًا يباعُ علىٰ الرصيفِ للشيخِ الألبانيِّ -رحمهُ اللهُ- كتابَ "صفةِ صلاةِ النبيِّ منَ التكبيرِ إلىٰ التسليمِ كأنَّكَ ترَاهَا"، فتصفَّحَهُ ولكنَّه وجدَهُ غالياً (15 قرشاً) فتركَه ومضَىٰ، حتَّىٰ وقعَ علىٰ التلخيصِ فاشتراه، فقرأَه ولما أنهىٰ القراءةَ، وجدَ أنَّ كثيراً مما يفعلُه الناسُ في الصلاةِ وما ورثُوه عنِ الآباءِ - متضمناً نفسَهُ، خطأً ويصادمُ السنةَ الصحيحةَ، فصمَّمَ علىٰ شراءِ الكتابِ الأصليِّ، فلمَّا اشترَاهُ أُعجبَ بطريقةِ الشيخِ فيْ العرضِ وبالذاتِ مقدمةِ الكتابِ، وهيَ التيْ أوقفتْهُ علىٰ الطريقِ الصحيحِ والمنهجِ القويمِ منهجِ السلفِ، والتيْ بسطَ فيْهَا الشيخُ الكلامَ علىٰ وجوبِ اتباعِ السنةِ ونبذِ ما يخالفُهَا ونقلَ أيضاً كلاماً عنِ الأئمةِ المتبوعينَ -رحمَهُمُ اللهُ- إذْ تبرؤُوْا منْ مخالفةِ السنةِ أحياءً وأمواتاً. وقدْ لفتتَ انتباهَهُ جداً حواشِيْ الكتابِ -معَ جهلِهِ التامِّ فيْ هذا الوقتِ بهذِه المصطلحاتِ المعقدةِ بلْ لقدْ ظلَّ فترةً منَ الزمنِ -كمَا يقولُ- يظنُّ أنَّ البخاريَّ صحابيٌّ لكثرةِ ترضِّيْ الناسِ عليهِ-، فهُوَ، وإنْ لمْ يكُنْ يفهمُهَا، إلا أنَّهُ شعرَ بضخامةِ وجزالةِ الكتابِ ومؤلِّفِهِ، وصمّمَ بعدَهَا علىٰ أنْ يتعلمَ هذا العلمَ, علمَ الحديثِ.
وتوالتِ الأيامُ, ودخلَ الجامعةَ، وبدأَ يبحثُ عنْ كتبٍ فيْ هذَا العلمِ، فكانَ أولَ كتابٍ وقعَ عليْهِ كتابُ "الفوائدِ المجموعةِ فيْ الأحاديثِ الموضوعةِ" للإمامِ الشوكانيِّ، فهالَ الشيخَ ما رأىٰ، لقدْ رأىٰ أنَّ كثيراً منَ الأحاديثِ التيْ يتناولُهَا الناسُ فيْ حياتِهِمْ لا تثبتُ عن النبيِّ، فعكَّرَ ذلكَ، أيْ معرفتُهُ أنَّ هناكَ أحاديثُ لمْ تثبتْ، عكَّرَ ذلكَ عليْهِ استمتاعَهُ بخطبِ الشيخِ عبدِ الحميدِ كشكٍ -رحمهُ اللهُ-، فأصبحَ لا يمرُّ بِهِ حديثٌ إلا ويتشكَّكُ فيْ ثبوتِهِ. حتىٰ كانَ يومٌ، وكانتْ جمعةً عندَ الشيخِ كشكٍ -رحمهُ اللهُ- فذكرَ حديثاً تشكَّكَ الشيخُ فيْهِ، فبحثَهُ فوجدَ أنَّ ابنَ القيمِ -رحمهُ اللهُ- ضعَّفَهُ، فأخبرَ الشيخَ كشكاً بذلكَ، فردَّ وقالَ بأنَّ ابنَ القيمِ أخطأَ، ثمَّ قالَ كلمةً كانتْ منَ المحفزاتِ الكبارِ لهُ لتعلمِ الحديثِ والعلمِ الشرعيِّ، قالَ: ياْ بنيَّ! تعلمْ قبلَ أنْ تعترضَ. يقولُ الشيخُ: فمشيتُ منْ أمامِهِ مستخزياً، كأنمَا ديكٌ نقرنِيْ! وخرجتُ منْ عندِهِ ولديَّ منَ الرغبةِ فيْ دراسةِ علمِ الحديثِ ما يجلُّ عنْ تسطيرِ وصفِهِ بنانِيْ. اهـ.
وأخذَ الشيخُ يسألُ كلَّ أحدٍ عنْ أحدٍ منَ المشايخِ يُعَلِّمُهُ هذَا العلمَ أو يدلُّهُ عليْهِ، فدلوْهُ علىٰ الشيخِ محمدِ نجيبٍ المطيعيِّ -رحمهُ اللهُ-.
وأخذَ يبحثُ أكثرَ عنْ كتبٍ أكثرَ، فوقعَ علىٰ المئةِ حديثٍ الأُولىٰ منْ كتابِ "سلسلةِ الأحاديثِ الضعيفةِ والموضوعةِ وأثرِهَا السيئِ فيْ الأُمةِ" للشـيخِ الألبانيِّ -رحمهُ اللهُ-، فوجدَ أنَّ الشيخَ كانَ يركزُ علىٰ الأحاديثِ المنتشرةِ بينَ الناسِ والتيْ لا تصحُّ.
ولاحظَ الشيخُ أنَّ أحكامَ الشيخِ علىٰ الأحاديثِ ليستْ واحدةً، فمرةً يقولُ منكرٌ ومرةً يقولُ ضعيفٌ ومرةً باطلٌ، فأخذَ يبحثُ ويُنَقِّبُ كيْ يفهمَ هذِهِ المصطلحاتِ ويفرقَ بينَ أحكامِ الشيخِ علىٰ الأحاديثِ، وسألَ الشيخَ المطيعيَّ -رحمهُ اللهُ-، فدلَّهُ علىٰ كتابِهِ "تحتَ رايةِ السنةِ: تبسيطُ علومِ الحديثِ"، فأخذَهُ الشيخُ وعرفَ منْ حواشِيْهِ أسماءَ كتبِ السنةِ وأمهاتِ الكتبِ التيْ كانَ ينقلُ منْهَا الشيخُ، ومعانيْ المصطلحاتِ.
يقولُ الشيخُ: مكثتُ معَ الكتابِ (كتابِ الشيخِ الألبانيِّ –رحمهُ اللهُ-) نحوَ سنتينِ كانتْ منْ أفيدِ السنينِ فيْ التحصيلِ. اهـ.
وكانَ الشيخُ فيْ مراحلِ طلبِهِ المتقدمةِ، فيْ الجامعةِ، يعملُ نهاراً فِيْ محلِّ بقالةٍ بمدينةِ نصرٍ بالقاهرةِ ليعولَ نفسَهُ، ويطلبُ ليلاً، لذَا، كانتْ ساعاتُ نومِهِ قد تصلُ إلىٰ ثلاثِ ساعاتٍ فيْ اليومِ!
وكانَ لحاجتِهِ، لا يستطيعُ شراءَ ما يبتغِيْهِ منْ كتبِ العلمِ، فكانَ يذهبُ إلىٰ مكتبةِ المتنبيْ، يذهبُ فقطْ ليتحسسَ الكتبَ بيدِهِ أوْ يرفعَهَا لأنفِهِ فيشمَّهَا ويخرجُ بسرعةٍ كيْ لا يظُنَّ صاحبُهَا به جنوناً فيطردُه منْهَا!، وكانَ ربمَا نسخَ منْهَا.
مَنْ أخذَ عنهُمْ:
*ذهبَ الشيخُ لمجالسِ الشيخِ المطيعيِّ فيْ بيتِ طلبةِ ماليزيا بالقربِ منْ ميدانِ عبدُهْ باشَا بالعبَّاسيةِ. فأخذَ عليهِ شروحَ كلٍّ منْ: صحيحِ الإمامِ البخاريِّ، المجموعِ للإمامِ النوويِّ، الأشباهِ والنظائرِ للإمامِ السيوطيِّ، وإحياءِ علومِ الدينِ للإمامِ أبيْ حـامدٍ الغزاليِّ -رحمَهُمُ اللهُ-. ولزِمَ الشيخُ الشيخَ المطيعيَّ نحواً من أربعِ سنواتٍ حتَّىٰ توقفتْ دروسُهُ بسببِ الاعتقالاتِ الجماعيةِ التي أمرَ بهَا الساداتُ، فرحلَ الشيخُ المطيعيُّ إلىٰ السودانِ، ثمَّ المدينةِ النبويةِ وتوفيَّ هناكَ ودُفنَ بالبقيعِ، -رحمهُ اللهُ-.
*وأخذَ علىٰ الشيخِ سيدِ سابقٍ -رحمهُ اللهُ- بالمعاديْ.
*وأخذَ علىٰ بعضِ 'شيوخِ الأعمدةِ' فيْ الجامعِ الأزهرِ، فيْ أصولِ الفقهِ واللغةِ والقراءاتِ، ولكنْ ليسَ كثيراً.
*وأخذَ بعضَ قراءةِ ورشٍ علىٰ خالِهِ (وكانَ مدرسَ قراءاتٍ).
*وفيْ سنةِ 1396هـ قدمَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ -رحمهُ اللهُ- لمصرَ، وألقىٰ محاضرةً فيْ المركزِ العامِّ لجماعةِ أنصارِ السنةِ المحمديةِ بعابدينَ، ولكنَّهُ رحلَ ولمْ يقابلْهُ الشيخُ.
وكانَ قدْ نُشرَ للشيخِ كتابُ "فصلِ الخِطَابِ بنقدِ المغنيْ عنِ الحفظِ والكتابِ"، وكانَ الشيخُ الألبانيُّ يقولُ: ليسَ ليْ تلاميذٌ (أيْ: علىٰ طريقتِهِ فيْ التخريجِ والنقدِ)، فلمَّا قرأَ الكتابَ قالَ: نعمْ (أيْ: هذَا تلميذُهُ).
وسافرَ الشيخُ إلـىٰ الشيخِ الألبانيِّ فيْ الأردنِ أوائلَ المحرمِ سنةَ 1407هـ وكانَ معَهُ لمدةِ شهرٍ تقريباً كانَ -كمَا يقولُ- منْ أحسنِ أيامِهِ.
وقدْ قابلَهُ مرةً أخرىٰ فيْ موسمِ الحجِّ فيْ الأراضيْ المقدسةِ سنةَ 1410هـ، وكانتْ أوَّلَ حجةٍ للشيخِ وآخرَ حجةٍ للشيخِ الألبانيِّ -رحمهُ اللهُ-، وآخرَ مرةٍ رآهُ الشيخُ فيْهَا.
فعلىٰ هذَا، فإنَّ الشيخَ لمْ يلقَ الشيخَ الألبانيَّ -رحمهُ اللهُ- إلا مرتينِ سجلَ لقاءاتِهِ وأسئلتَهُ فيْهِمَا علىٰ أشرطةِ 'كاسيتْ' ونُشرتْ هذِهِ اللقاءاتُ باسمِ "مسائلِ أبيْ إسحاقَ الحوينيِّ"، وهاتفَهُ بِضعَ مراتٍ. فأخذَ علمَهُ عنِ الشيخِ منْ كتبِهِ ومحاضراتِهِ المسموعةِ، ومنْ هاتينِ المرتينِ.
وذهبَ الشيخُ إلىٰ المملكةِ العربيةِ السعوديةِ، فأخذَ عنْ:
*الشيخِ عبدِ اللهِ بنِ قاعودٍ -رحمهُ اللهُ-. حضرَ بعضَ مجالسٍ فيْ شرحِ كتابِ "الكافيةِ في الجدلِ" للإمامِ الجويني، وكانَ يقرأُ عليْهِ آنذاكَ الشيخُ صالحٌ آلُ الشيخِ -حفظهُ اللهُ-.
*الشيخِ عبدِ العزيز بنِ بازٍ -رحمهُ اللهُ-. حضرَ بعضَ مجالسٍ فيْ مسجدِهِ المسجدِ الكبيرِ فيْ شروحٍ لكتبِ: "سننِ الإمامِ النسائيِّ"، "مجموعِ الفتاوىٰ" للإمامِ ابنِ تيميةَ، و"كتابِ التوحيدِ" للإمامِ محمدِ بنِ عبدِ الوهابِ -رحمَهُمُ اللهُ-.
*كمَا قابلَ الشيخُ الشيخَ ابنَ العثيمينِ -رحمهُ اللهُ- فيْ الحرمِ، ودخلَ غرفتَهُ الخاصةَ وسألَهُ عنْ بعضِ مسائلٍ.
الثناء عليه:
*قدْ قدَّمْنَا وصفَ الشيخِ الألبانيِّ -رحمهُ اللهُ- للشيخِ أنَّهُ: تلميذُهُ.
*وقدْ قالَ لهُ -فيْ لقائِهِ بِهِ فيْ عمَّانَ-: قدْ صحَّ لكَ مَا لمْ يصحَّ لغيرِكْ. اهـ.
*وقالَ (الصحيحة ج5 ح2457) مختصاً المشتغلينَ الأقوياءَ فيْ علمِ الحديثِ: فعسىٰ أنْ يقومَ بذلكَ بعضُ إخوانِنَا الأقوياء فيْ هذَا العلمِ كالأخِّ عليٍّ الحلبيِّ، وسميرٍ الزهيريِّ، وأبيْ إسحاقَ الحوينيِّ، ونحوِهِمْ جزاهُمُ اللهُ خيراً. اهـ.
*وأيضاً (الصحيحة ج7 ح3953 والذيْ نُشرَ بعدَ وفاتِهِ): هذَا، ولقدْ كانَ منِ دواعِيْ تخريجِ حديثِ الترجمةِ بهذَا التحقيقِ الذيْ رأيتَهُ؛ أنَّ أخانَا الفاضلَ أبَا إسحاقَ الحوينيَّ سُئلَ فيْ فصلِهِ الخاصِّ الذيْ تنشرُهُ مجلةُ التوحيدِ الغراءِ فيْ كلِّ عددٍ منْ أعدادِهَا، فسُئلَ -حفظَهُ اللهُ وزادَهُ علماً وفضلاً- عنْ هذَا الحديثِ فيْ العددِ الثالثِ (ربيعِ الأولِ 1419هـ) فضعفَهُ، وبينَ ذلكَ ملتزماً علمَ الحديثِ ومَا قالَهُ العلماءُ فيْ رواةِ إسنادِهِ، فأحسنَ فيْ ذلكَ أحسنَ البيانِ، جزاهُ اللهُ خيراً، لكنيْ كنتُ أودُّ وأتمنىٰ أنْ يُتبعَ ذلكَ ببيانِ أنَّ الحديثَ بأطرافِهِ الثلاثةِ صحيحٌ؛ حتىٰ لا يتوهمَنَّ أحدٌ منْ قراءِ فصلِهِ أنَّ الحديثَ ضعيفٌ مطلقاً، سنداً ومتناً، كمَا يُشعرُ ذلكَ سكوتُهُ عنِ البيانِ المشارِ إليهِ. أقولُ هذَا، معَ أننيْ أعترفُ لَهُ بالفضلِ فيْ هذَا العلمِ، وبأنَّهُ يفعلُ هذَا الذيْ تمنيتُهُ لَهُ فيْ كثيرٍ منَ الأحاديثِ التيْ يتكلمُ علىٰ أسانيدِهَا، ويبينُ ضعفَهَا، فيُتبعُ ذلكَ ببيانِ الشواهدِ التيْ تُقَويْ الحديثَ، لكنَّ الأمرَ -كمَا قيلَ-: كفىٰ بالمرءِ نُبلا أنْ تعدَّ معايبُهُ. اهـ.
*وقالَ الشيخُ عبدُ اللهِ بنُ آدمٍ الألبانيِّ -حفظهُ اللهُ- ابنُ أخيْ الشيخِ (فيْ رسالةٍ خطيةٍ بعثَ بهَا لأبيْ عمروٍ أحمدَ الوكيلِ والذيْ بدورِهِ نشرَ صورتَهَا فيْ كتابِهِ "المعجمِ المفهرسِ للأحاديثِ النبويةِ والآثارِ السلفيةِ التيْ خرَّجَهَا فضيلةُ الشيخِ أبوْ إسحاقَ الحوينيِّ" ص1759): فيْ شتاءِ عامَ 1410هـ زارَنَا الشيخُ الألبانيُّ -رحمهُ اللهُ- فيْ دارِنَا، وعرضْتُ عليْهِ جملةً منَ الأسئلةِ، أذكرُ منْهَا السؤالَ التاليْ: يا شيخْ! منْ ترىٰ لَهُ الأهليةَ منَ المشايخِ لسؤالِهِ فيْ علمِ الحديثِ بعدَ رحيلِكُمْ، وإنْ شاءَ اللهُ بعدَ عمرٍ طويلٍ؟. فقالَ: فيهْ شيخٌ مصريٌ اسمُهُ أبوْ إسحاقَ الحوينيُّ، جاءَنَا إلىٰ عمَّانَ منذُ فترةٍ ولمستُ معهُ أنَّهُ معَنَا علىٰ الخطِّ فيْ هذَا العلمِ. فقلتُ: ثمَّ منْ؟. قال: الشيخُ شعيبٌ الأرناءُوطُ. قلتُ: ثمَّ منْ؟. قالَ: الشيخُ مقبلُ بنُ هاديْ الوادعيُّ. اهـ.
*وقالَ الشيخُ بكرُ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ أبو زيدٍ -حفظهُ اللهُ- فيْ مقدمةِ كتابِهِ "التحديثِ بمَا لا يصحُّ فيْهِ حديثٌ" (ط1 ص9-10) وذكرَ منْ أفردَ كتباً لهذَا النوعِ منَ التأليفِ، فذكرَ أربعةً، كانَ الثالثُ والرابعُ منْهَا كتابي الشيخِ "فصلُ الخطابِ بنقدِ المغنيْ عنِ الحفظِ والكتابِ"، وَ"جنةُ المرتابِ بنقدِ المغنيْ عنِ الحفظِ والكتابِ". قالَ: والأولُ أخصرُ منَ الثانيْ، لكنَّ فيْهِ مَا ليسَ فيْ الآخرِ، وكلاهُمَا لأبيْ إسحاقَ الحوينيِّ حجازيْ بنِ محمدِ بنِ شريفٍ. اهـ.
*وقالَ أيضاً فيْ الكتابِ المذكورِ (ط1 ص21): "جنةُ المرتابُ" أوعبُ كتابٍ رأيتُهُ لتخريجِ ونقدِ هذِهِ الأبوابِ، وهوَ فيْ 600 صفحةٍ. اهـ.
مشروعاتُهُ العلميَّةُ:
للشيخِ مَا يربُو علىٰ المئة مشروعٍ، منهَا مَا قدِ اكتملَ، ومنْهَا مَا لمْ يكتملْ، تتراوحُ مَا بينَ التحقيقاتِ والتخريجاتِ والاستدراكاتِ والنقدِ والتأليفِ الخالصِ. فمنْهَا:
** "تنبيهُ الهاجدِ إلىٰ مَا وقعَ منَ النظرِ فيْ كتبِ الأماجدِ". تأليفٌ/استدراكاتٌ
** "تسليةُ الكظيمِ بتخريجِ أحاديثِ تفسيرِ القرآنِ العظيمِ" للإمامِ ابنِ كثيرٍ. تأليفٌ/تحقيقٌ وتخريجٌ
** "تفسيرُ القرآنِ العظيمِ" للإمامِ ابنِ كثيرٍ. (هوَ اختصارٌ للكتابِ السابقِ)
** "ناسخُ الحديثِ ومنسوخُهُ" للإمامِ ابنِ شاهينٍ. تحقيقٌ
** "بُرءُ الكَلْمِ بشرحِ حديثِ قبضِ العلمِ". تأليفٌ (شرحُ حديثِ: إنَّ اللهَ لا يقبضُ العلمَ انتزاعاً...)
** "الفوائدُ" للإمامِ ابنِ بشرانَ. تحقيقٌ
** "المنتقىٰ" للإمامِ ابنِ الجارودِ. تحقيقٌ
** "تعلةُ المفئودِ شرحُ منتقىٰ ابنِ الجارودِ". تأليفٌ/تحقيقٌ حديثيٍّ معَ بحوثٍ فقهيةٍ
** "الديباج علىٰ صحيحِ مسلمِ بنِ الحجاجِ" للسيوطيِّ. تحقيقٌ وتخريجٌ
** "مسامرةُ الفاذِّ بمعنىٰ الحديثِ الشاذِّ". تأليفٌ
** "النافلة فيْ الأحاديثِ الضعيفةِ والباطلةِ". تأليفٌ
** "المعجمُ" للإمامِ ابنِ جُمَعٍ. تحقيقٌ
** "نبعُ الأمانيْ فيْ ترجمةِ الشيخِ الألبانيْ". تأليفٌ
** "الثمرُ الدانيْ فيْ الذبِّ عنِ الألبانيْ". تأليفٌ
........وغيرُهَا.

ترجمةُ فضيلة الشيخِ أبيْ إسحاقَ الحوينيِّ - موقع فضيلة الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ترجمة الشيخ محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف رحمه الله

ملحوظتان:*
*ما كان باللون الأحمر فهو نص كلام الشيخ رحمه الله من شريط مسجّل أفادنا به بعض تلامذته.*

*تم عرض هذه الترجمة كاملة قبل نشرها على أولاد الشيخ رحمه الله، وزوجه أم عبدالرحمن بنت النوبي، فأقروها.*
*
هو الشيخ العلامة المحدث، البحاثة النقاد، ذو العقل الوقاد، صاحب التحريرات النافعة، والتحقيقات الناصعة، الصالح الورع، عالم مصر ودرّة محدثيها، وحافظ الكنانة ونابغها، فريد الورع والصلاح والديانة، نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ولا نزكيه على الله.

1- اسمه ونسبه
محمد عمرو بن عبداللطيف بن محمد بن عبدالقادر بن رضوان بن سليمان بن مفتاح بن شاهين الشنقيطي. فـ (محمد عمرو) اسمٌ مركب، وترجع أصول الشيخ إلى شنقيط، فقد جاء بعض أجداده إلى مصر قديمًا فرارًا من التجنيد واستقر بها.

2- مولده ونشأته
ولد الشيخ - رحمه الله وطيّب ثراه - في حي مصر الجديدة من محافظة القاهرة، عاصمة مصر، في الحادي عشر من شهر رمضان المبارك عام 1374 هـ الموافق 5/2/1955م
واستقر الشيخ منذ صغره مع عائلته المكونة من ستة أفراد - هو أصغرها - في منطقة المعادي، وفي بعض مدارسها تلقى الشيخ تعليمه الابتدائي والإعدادي ثم الثانوي، ثم أجبره والده على دخول القسم العلمي رغم ميوله الأدبية، فحصل في الثانوية على مجموع التحق به الشيخ بمعهد (السكرتارية) بمنطقة (مَنْيَل الرَّوضَة).
وحين وصل إلى السنة الثالثة من الدراسة في (معهد السكرتارية) تقرر تحويل المعهد إلى (كلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال) التابعة لجامعة حلوان، كما تم نقل موضعه أيضًا من الموضع السابق إلى منطقة (الزمالك)، في الموضع الحالي.

3- اتجاهه إلى طلب العلم وأهم شيوخه
لفت بعض أصحاب الشيخ نظره إلى قراءة بعض كتب العقيدة السلفية، يوم كان عمر الشيخ نحو (17 - 18) عامًا، ويبدو أن الشيخَ تأثر بهذه الكتب أشد ما يكون التأثر، فبدأ يسلك الطريق، ويترسم الخُطا. ولعل من نعم الله - عز وجل - على عبده (محمد عمرو) رحمه الله، أنه اتجه للحديث، وأقبل عليه، وأحبه، وهو في سن مبكرة؛لم يكن الشيخ حينها قد بلغ العشرين من عمره.
ويخبر الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى - عن هذه النقلة المهمة فيقول:«كان عندنا كتاب «الترغيب والترهيب» للمنذري - رحمه الله - ضبط وشرح الشيخ: محمد خليل هراس - رحمه الله - فقرأت تعليق الشيخ عند حديث دعاء حفظ القرآن الذي رواه الترمذي والحاكم فقال فيه عند قول الترمذي (حسن غريب): (وأي حسن فيه يا علامة ترمذ ؟ وهل نصدقك بعد هذا فيما تحسن أو تصحح من حديث ؟).
وقال معلقا على قول الحاكم: «صحيح على شرطهما» (ثم تأمل تبجح الحاكم وقوله صحيح على شرطهما، لا والله ما هو على شرطهما، ولو رواه أحدهما لسقط كتابه في الميزان كما سقط مستدركك أيها الحاكم».
يقول الشيخ محمد عمرو: «وكان يسمي المستدرك: المستترك، أي: الذي يستحق الترك.فكان له تأثير كبير عليَّ في حب هذا العلم، كما أن المنذري في آخر كتابه سرد أسماء الرواة المختلف فيهم الذين مر ذكرهم أثناء الكتاب فهذا أيضا مما أثر في وحبب إليّ علم الرجال، وكان بجوار المعهد (المكتبة السلفية بالمنيل) فاشتريت منها الأدب المفرد، وموارد الظمآن، وبعض الكتب في العقيدة مثل: صيانة الإنسان عن وسوسة الشيخ دحلان، للسهسواني والأخير يتميز بجو حديثي، فهذه من أوائل الكتب التي تأثرت بما فيها».
كان هذا هو بعض ما حبب الشيخ في علم الحديث، لكن تبقى معالم هامة في حياة الشيخ (محمد عمرو) الحديثية، لا يسعنا أن نغفل الإشارة إليها ونحن نسوق بعض العلامات التي أثرت في الشيخ«حديثيًّا»  .

الشيخ الإمام: محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
قال الشيخ محمد عمرو - رحمه الله -: «كنت متجها إلى مسجد أنصار السنة بعابدين، حين رأيت رجلًا أبيض مشربًا بحمرة، له لحية بيضاء، الناس مجتمعون حوله، وهو يتكلم عن حديث السبعين ألفًا، فقال: (وفي رواية: (الذين لا يرقون ولا يسترقون) وزيادة لا يرقون شاذة والشذوذ من سعيد بن منصور - رحمه الله -...».
يقول الشيخ أيضًا: «وبعدها بمدة عرفت أن هذا الكلام لشيخ الاسلام، أنه حكم على زيادة يرقون بالشذوذ.وكانت هذه هي المرة الأولى والأخيرة التي أرى فيها الشيخ، والطريف أنني رأيته ثم بعد ذلك عرفت أن هذا هو الشيخ الألباني..كان عمري حينها 20 أو 21».
لقاء واحد ؟! نعم هو كذلك، وكان عمر الشيخ محمد يومها عشرين عامًا أو واحدًا وعشرين.. لكن العلاقة بين الشيخين لم تكن هكذا وفقط..
فإنه ليس بمقدور أحد أن ينكر استفادة أهل العلم وطلبته، وبخاصة أهل الحديث، من كتب وتحقيقات الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله -.
والشيخ محمد عمرو - رحمه الله - قد أكثر من مطالعة كتب الشيخ - رحمه الله - ودراستها، وكان رحمه الله يجل الشيخ الألباني ويوقره، ويسمّيه أحيانًا «الشيخ الكبير».
ولكن قد يخالف الشيخُ محمد عمرو الشيخَ الألبانيّ - رحمهما الله - في أشياء، وأهل السنة بعضهم لبعضٍ كاليدين، تغسل إحداهما الأخرى، وليس ثَمَّ عالم إلا وهومستدرك عليه، والشيخ الألباني نفسه هو الذي علّمنا أنه (كم ترك الأول للآخر).

الشيخ محمد نجيب المطيعي (صاحب تكملة المجموع)
يقول الشيخ محمد عمرو: «بالطبع تأثرت بالشيخ المطيعي - رحمه الله - ودروسه في مسجد الفتح بالمعادي، وكانت بيننا بعض مساجلات أذكر منها أنه مرة قال: (لا دليل أن الله - سبحانه وتعالى - يوصف بالقديم)[هذا هو الصواب بلا ريب وهو معتقد الشيخ محمد عمرو - رحمه الله -] فانصرف ذهني إلى حديث أبي داود. لكن شيخ أبي داود في هذا الحديث كان يرمى بالقدر، ووجدت له مصيبة أخرى في العقيدة، واسمه إسماعيل بن بشر بن منصور، ومع أنه صدوق إلا أن له حديثا آخر متعلقًا بالعقيدة؛ ففي صدري من هذا الرجل.
المقصود أنني ذكرت للشيخ حديثه في سنن أبي داود وهو حديث: (كان إذا دخل المسجد قال: أعوذ بالله العظيم، وبوجهه الكريم وسلطانه القديم من الشيطان الرجيم...) الحديث.
فقال الشيخ كلامًا في محاولة تأويل هذا.
ثم في يوم الجمعة التي تليها، قال الشيخ: (يا شيخ عمرو، هذه سنن أبي داود، هات الحديث الذي نَخَعتَه)
وكان معه سنن أبي داود، وجلس على المنبر وأنا أمامه، ففتحت الكتاب ول واستخرجت له الحديث فقال الشيخ: (ظننتك تقول دعاء دخول المنزل وليس دعاء دخول المسجد) وكان الشيخ يثق في، مع أنني لم أخالطه كثيرا، ولم ألزمه كما يدعي البعض.
وكان يقول في أثناء بعض دروسه: (لا أثق إلا في محمد عمرو ومحمد الصَّوَّاف) في جملة الطلبة الذين يحضرون له هذه المجالس.
ثم بعد مدة أعطاني الإجازة دون أن أطلبها منه، فقال: (إذهب إلى الجزء الثالث عشر من المجموع، وخذ الإجازتين، إحداهما إلى النووي، والأخرى إلى البخاري [إسناد المعَمَّرين]).

وبعد هذا الاستطراد نقول: تخرج الشيخ (محمد عمرو) من كلية (التجارة وإدارة الأعمال)، ثم عين موظفًا بمديرية القوى العاملة في مجمع التحرير براتب شهري (38) جنيهًا لكن الشيخ لم يستمر في الوظيفة الحكومية سوى لشهرين فقط! بل تورع الشيخ - رحمه الله - عن أخذ مرتب الشهر الثاني، لما في العمل من اختلاط بين الرجال والنساء، وما فيه من متبرجات. ثم تركها واستمر في القراءة والطلب..
ومنذ كان عمر الشيخ 22 عامًا إلى أن أصبح عمره 32 عامًا وعلى مدار هذه السنوات العشر، مر الشيخ بأحداث كثيرة يمكننا أن نوجزها في الآتي:
* اعتقل الشيخ في الفترة من 14 / 12 / 1981 م إلى 1/1/1983 م في أحداث أوائل الثمانينات الشهيرة.**
* كان لابد للشيخ أن يعمل، فهو أحيانًا يقف أمام عربة «فِشار» ليبيع الفِشار في شارع بجوار بيته. يقول الشيخ محمد عمرو:«وعملت مرةً في تخريج الأحاديث بالساعة»، ويذكر الشيخُ أن بعض الإخوة دفع إليه بكتاب «عمل اليوم والليلة» لابن السنيّ ليقوم بتخريجه، لكن العمل لم ينجز لسبب أو آخر.*
*
* وأولى ما يشار إليه من أحداث خلال هذه الحقبة من حياة الشيخ، أنه أصدر فيها عدة مؤلفات حين كان عمره ما بين (28 - 32) عامًا. وهي كل الكتب التي لا يرضى الشيخ عن منهجه فيها، وليس في هذه الحقبة كتاب واحد إلا وتراجع الشيخ عن بعض ما فيه، وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك في الكلام على مؤلفات الشيخ إن شاء الله.*
*

4- بعض تلامذة الشيخ*

*الشيخ: أبو معاذ طارق بن عوض الله بن محمد، صاحب التصانيف التي راجت وفاح عطرها.*

*الشيخ: أبو تراب عادل بن محمد بن أحمد، مدير دار التأصيل بمصر، سابقًا.*
*
وهذان من أنجب من استفاد من الشيخ، بل إن الشيخ كان يكثر الثناء عليهما، وكان ربما يستشيرهما في بعض النواحي العلمية، وكثيرًا ما أحال على دروسهما العلمية.
وأما غير هذين ممن استفاد من الشيخ فكثير، منهم:*
*الشيخ: خليل بن محمد العربي (صاحب الفرائد على مجمع الزوائد، وله اعتناء بكتب الإمام الذهبي، فله كتاب من جزءين جمع فيه أقوال الذهبي في الجرح والتعديل).*

*الشيخ: إبراهيم القاضي (ممن قام بتحقيق فتح الباري لابن رجب، ط. الحرمين).*

*الشيخ: السيد محمود إسماعيل (قام بتحقيق الاتحاف للبوصيري).*

*الشيخ: أبو ذر صبري عبد الخالق الشافعي (قام بتحقيق مختصر زوائد مسند البزار على الكتب الستة ومسند أحمد لابن حجر ط. مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية).*
*5- سرد مؤلفات الشيخ المطبوعة والمخطوطة
أما المطبوع منها فهو قسمان:
الأول: قديم ألفه الشيخ في المعادي، وكان الشيخ - رحمه الله - لا يرضى عنه، بل ينقده بنفسه، وهو أقل انتشارًا إلى حد ما من الثاني، وهذا كان على الطريقة الأولى في التفكير، التي يسميها الشيخ «مرحلة التقليد» لذا لا يرضى الشيخ عنه الآن، فهي مؤلفات على منهج المتأخرين الذين يوصفون بالتساهل، والاغترار بظواهر الأسانيد، وإغفال التفتيش الدقيق عن العلل. لذلك غالبًا لا يرضى الشيخ عن حكمه النهائي على الأحاديث في هذه المؤلفات، لكنها كتب حوت علمًا كثيرًا، وفوائد جمّة.
الثاني: متأخر نسبيًا، ألفه الشيخ في مدينة نصر، وهو مرضيٌّ عنه (في الجملة) ويتميز بالتأني، والتعمق في البحث والتحليل، وترسم خطا الأئمة النقاد في التصحيح والتضعيف والتحسين والإعلال، ويسمي الشيخ هذه المرحلة «مرحلة الاتباع». والشيخ لا يختلجه الآن شك في خطأ منهجه القديم وبعده عن الصواب.

ويمكن حصر المصنفات التي لا يرضى الشيخ عن حكمه النهائي على الأحاديث فيها (مؤلفات المعادي) في الآتي:*
*أخذ الجنة بحسن حديث الرتع في رياض الجنة، ومعه الأذكار الصحاح والحسان في الصباح والمساء وبعد الصلاة.*

*القسطاس في تصحيح حديث الأكياس.*

*آداب حملة القرآن للآجري، الذي طبع زورًا باسم: أخلاق أهل القرآن.*

*البدائل المستحسنة لضعيف ما اشتهر على الألسنة، الجزء الأول.*
*كما يمكن أن نحصر المصنفات التي يرضى الشيخ عنها فيما يأتي:**«حديث (ما من عبد مؤمن إلا وله ذنب يعتاده الفينة بعد الفينة...) في الميزان»، وهو آخر ما طبع للشيخ رحمه الله.*

*«حديث (قلب القرآن يس) في الميزان». وقد طبع هذا الجزء مرتين، والمعتمد هو الطبعة الثانية المطبوعة مع الجزء السابق «الفَينَة» في مجلّد.*

*تبييض الصحيفة بأصول الأحاديث الضعيفة (1، 2)(100 حديث على جزئين).*

*تكميل النفع بما لم يثبت به وقفٌ ولا رفع (جزء واحد فيه 25 حديثًا).*

*تخريج أحاديث الحقوق (حقوق دعت إليها الفطرة وقررتها الشريعة للشيخ ابن عثيمين).*

*تخريج أحاديث كتاب: (الذل والانكسار للعزيز الجبار) لابن رجب الحنبلي.*

*تعليقات على كتاب: (إماطة الجهل بحال حديثَي «ماخير للنساء» و«عقدة الحبل») جمع وتنسيق زوجِه: أم عبدالرحمن بنت النوبي.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وأما إنتاج الشيخ المخطوط فهو على القسمين السابقين أيضًا، وأرى أن نعرض عن ذكر القسم الذي لا يرضى الشيخ عنه إذ لا فائدة من ذكره. ويبقى قسم يرضى الشيخ عنه، أرجو أن يرى النور قريبًا، ويمكن حصره فيما يأتي:*
*أحاديث وروايات فاتت أئمة وسادات (مسودة) وهذا يسميه الشيخ مشروع العمر، والعمل فيه منذ سنوات وسنوات.*

*جزء في تخريج حديث: «ما السماوات السبع...»(مسودة).*

*جزء في تخريج حديث: «ثلاث جدهن جد...»(مسودة).*

*«الدراري الفاذة في الأحاديث المعلة والمتون الشاذة»(مسودة).*

*«الهجر الجميل لأوهام المؤمل بن إسماعيل» أو «المعجم المعلل لشيوخ العدوي مؤمَّل»(مسودة).*

*حديث «لا يدخل الجنة عجوز» في الميزان (مسودة).*

*جزء فيه زيادة «ونستهديه» في خطبة الحاجة (مسودة)*

*جزء فيه حديث دعاء بعد الوضوء «اللهم اجعلني من التوابين...»(مسود  ة).*

*«مختصر فضل ذي الجلال بتقييد ما فات العلامة الألباني من الرجال»(مسودة).*
*
وقد قرأ الشيخ بعض ما بيّضه في هذا الكتاب الأخير، وسجل ذلك في بعض الأشرطة تجدونها إن شاء الله هنا على الموقع.*
*
6- ثناء بعض أهل العلم على الشيخ
فلتعلم أخي القارئ أن الشيخ لم يكن له نشاط - تقريبًا - في الخطب والدروس العامة إنما درسه لطلبة الحديث خاصة، وأيضًا قد منع منذ عام (1995) أو (1996) من إلقاء هذه الدروس؛ كما أجمع من عرف الشتيخ - رحمه الله - أنه كان كارهًا للشهرة والصيت، محبًا للخمول، حرصًا على قلبه من الكبر وعلى عمله من الرياء. فكل ذلك ساعد على عدم معرفة طلبة العلم بالشيخ بما يتناسب مع مستواه العلمي، لكنّ أهل العلم والدعاة في مصر عرفوه وخبروه، وأثنَوا عليه وعرفوا فضله وتقدمه على أقرانه وصرَّحوا بذلك. وممن أثنى على الشيخ (محمد عمرو) رحمه الله:*
*الشيخ الإمام الألباني: أخبرَ الشيخُ محمد عمرو أنه سمع في بعض الأشرطة المسجلة بين الشيخ أبي إسحق والشيخ الألباني، والشيخ أبو إسحق يسأله عن كتاب: (القسطاس في تصحيح حديث الأكياس) للشيخ محمد عمرو
فقال الشيخ الألباني: باحث جيد له مستقبل جيد في اعتقادي (أو نحو ذلك). وهذا الكتاب من كتب الشيخ القديمة التي لا يرضى عنها.*

*الشيخ العلامة المحدث مقبل بن هادي الوادعي: لما زار الشيخ مصر، وفي مسجد الكحال قال: (أعلم أهل مصر بالحديث محمد عمرو عبداللطيف).
وكان الشيخ محمد عمرو قد نبه الشيخ مقبلاً على علة حديث، وأشار الشيخ مقبل إلى ذلك في كتابه:«أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة» تحت الحديث رقم (395) صفحة: 258 ط. مكتبة ابن عباس بالمنصورة:
(سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته) ما نصه: (الحديث إذا نظرت في رجاله قلت: على شرط الشيخين، ولكنه منقطع: خالد الحذاء لم يسمع من أبي العالية؛ أفادني بهذا الأخ محمد بن عمرو المصري ؛ فرجعت إلى تهذيب التهذيب فوجدته كما يقول حفظه الله) أهـ.
وقد سبق أن اسم الشيخ مركبٌ: (محمد عمرو). وأخبرَ الشيخُ محمد عمرو أن الشيخَ مقبلاً لما زار مصر وألقى بعض الدروس في مسجد عقبة بن نافع، وقبل أن ينصرف استخلفه للجلوس مكانه وإلقاء الدروس بعده.*

*الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبدالمقصود العفيفي: قال الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبد المقصود العفيفي في رسالته «بحث في صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الراجح من أقوال العلماء في الآراء الخلافية» (صفحة 17): «وقد ذكر العلامة محمد عمرو
عبداللطيف حفظه الله في كتابه (تبييض الصحيفة) أنه قد انفرد بها زائدة بن قدامة...» إلخ. وقال في الشريط رقم (17) ضمن سلسلة فقه العبادات (وعنوانه مدّة الطهر من الحيض)(عند الدقيقة 51): «يا إخواننا شيخنا وأستاذنا المحدث الفاضل البارع الشيخ محمد عمرو عبداللطيف مرض مرضًا شديدًا فإن شاء الله نبتهل له بالدعاء...»اهـ. ثم شرع - رحمه الله - في الدعاء له.
وقد سئل الشيخ محمد عمرو رحمه الله عن قول بعض الإخوة إن الشيخ محمد عبدالمقصود كان يحضر دروسه في الحديث؛ فقال: رأيته مرّة.*

*الشيخ المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني: كثيرا ما يذكر الشيخ حجازي بن محمد بن شريف في دروسه أو لقاءاته تقديمه للشيخ محمد عمرو على نفسه في الحديث، ولا عجب، فقد تقارب الشيخان بدار التأصيل لفترة ليست بالقصيرة في البداية.
وقد طالعْنا الشيخَ أبا إسحاق حفظه الله بعد موت الشيخ محمد عمرو رحمه الله على القنوات الإسلامية كيف يذكر الشيخ بسعة العلم، وحسن الخلق.*

*الشيخ الفاضل حسن أبو الأشبال الزهيري: وهو من مشايخ مصر ودعاتها المشهورين المشتغلين بالحديث وله تحقيقات وأعمال يكتب عليها: أبوالأشبال الزهيري.
قال الشيخ حسن - حفظه الله - في تقديمه لمحاضرة للشيخ محمد بن عبد المقصود بمسجد العزيز بالله: «الشيخ محمد عمرو بن عبداللطيف إمام المحدثين في مصر بلا منازع لا نقدم عليه أحدًا» اضغط هنا لتسمع ثناء الشيخ أبي الأشبال (عند أول الدقيقة الرابعة). وقد أهدى الشيخ حسن أبو الأشبال للشيخ محمد عمرو - رحمه الله - نسخةً من تحقيقه لكتاب «جامع بيان العلم وفضله» لابن عبد البر، وكتب على أول صفحات الكتاب: «إهداء إلى شيخنا المحدّث العالم الرباني الداعية السلفي خاتمة المحققين الشيخ محمد عمرو بن عبداللطيف شمله الله بلطفه ورعايته وأحسن مثوبته في الدارين، برجاء القبول والنصح. تلميذكم أبو الأشبال الزهيري ذو الحجة 1414هـ».*

*
7- رد بعض ما أثير حول الشيخ
ينقسم ما أثير حول الشيخ رحمه الله إلى قسمين، وهما طرفا نقيض! والانصاف أن نرد الشبهات جميعًا، وهذا هو منهج أهل السنة كما سبق وأشرتُ. فأما القسم الأول: على سبيل التنقص والذم. والقسم الثاني: على سبيل الإطراء و المدح الكاذب.

فأما التي على سبيل القدح في الشيخ فهي:*
*ظن البعض أن الشيخ قد غير اسم كتاب الآجري (آداب حملة القرأن) فجعله (أخلاق أهل القرآن). وأنا أعني بهذا البعض الشيخ الفاضل عبد العزيز القاري - حفظه الله - في عمله على الكتاب نفسه. والحقيقة أن الشيخ القاري في ذلك معذور، فإن الكتاب قد طبع بهذا الاسم المزور، وعليه اسم الشيخ محمد عمرو والحق أن المتصرف في ذلك الناشر - هداه الله -، وأن الشيخ بريءٌ من ذلك، قال الشيخ محمد عمرو في تكميل النفع ص14:«فمن كتب على طُــرَّة كتاب (آداب حملة القرآن) للإمام الآجري رحمه الله - محوّلاً اسمه إلى (أخلاق أهل القرآن) -: (حققه وخرج أحاديثه الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف) - وما حققتُه ولا رأيتُ مخطوطتَه قطّ بل نقلها غيري - أقول: من كتبَ ذلك، فقد غلَط عليّ». اهـ*

*الشيخ محمد عمرو يُسقط كل ما في السلسة الصحيحة: وهذا ينفيه الشيخ عن نفسه وكفى بذلك..ويكفي عند كل ذي عينين أن الشيخ يذكر الشيخ الألباني بالخير ويعرف له قدره، ويسميه كثيرا بـ: الشيخ الكبير. ومن أراد الزيادة فليرجع إلى ما سبق وكتب عند تأثر الشيخ محمد عمرو بالشيخ الألباني، وليس معنى هذا - ولا ينبغي أن يُفهم - أن الشيخ محمد عمرو لا يخالف الشيخَ الألباني في شيء، فمن ظنّ أن مخالفةَ الشيخ الألباني نوع تنقص فالعيب في فهمه، والخطأ من عنده، ولانُحيلُه إلا على الشيخ الألبانيّ نفسه، وهو الذي كان يذم التقليد، ويحث على البحث.*

*الشيخ غير راض عن كل كتبه التي ألفها!!: ومن مارس الحديث، وخبر الفرق بين منهج المتقدمين والمتأخرين، علم زيف هذا الكلام، وقد مرَّ تفصيلُ ما يرضى عنه الشيخ مما لا يرضى عنه منذ قليل، فراجعه إن شئت. بل إن الشيخ - رحمه الله - قام بمراجعة جزء «قلب القرآن يس» فنقّحه وأعاد طبعه قبل موته يسنتين أو ثلاث، وكان الشيخ عازمًا على فعل ذلك في بعض مؤلفاته الأخرى كـ «تبييض الصحيفة» و«تكميل النفع» بعد إثبات زياداته وتصحيحاته على هذه الكتب.*
*
وأما ما أشيع عن الشيخ التي على سبيل المدح والإطراء الكاذب فمنها:*
*الشيخ محمد عمرو يستحضر كل رجال التهذيب.
وهذا يكذبه الشيخ، ولا يقره، فهو من المبالغة والإطراء الزائد عن الحد الذي لا يرضاه الشيخ، ولا يقر مثله، بل لا يَعلم أحدًا في هذه الأعصار لديه هذه الملكة. لكن لا يمنع هذا من أن نقول إن الشيخ محمد عمرو كان يستحضر كثيرًا جدًّا من أحوال الرواة بحيث يظنّ طلبته به ذلك. قال الشيخ طارق بن عوض الله في حلقة قناة الحكمة بعد وفاة الشيخ: كنا نحدّث أنفسنا في دروس الشيخ أنّه يحفظ كل كتاب «تقريب التهذيب» للحافظ ابن حجر.*

*الشيخ محمد عمرو كان يحفظ من كتاب صحيح الجامع وهو في محاضراته بالكلية.
وهذا أيضا يكذبه الشيخ محمد عمرو، والأعجب من ذلك أنه يغلب على ظن الشيخ أنه لم يكن عنده صحيح الجامع، بل لم يكن عنده شيء من كتب الشيخ الألباني في وقت دراسته بالكلية!*

*الشيخ محمد عمرو يحفظ الكتب الستة بأسانيدها رجلاً رجلاً.
وهذه كانت تغضب الشيخ جدًّا، فكان يقول: هذا كذب(!)، فهو من المبالغات غير الصحيحة. هذا؛ مع أن الشيخ يستحضر أسانيد أحاديث كثيرة جدًّا، ويعرف مخرجها، يعرف ذلك من جالس الشيخ وسأله، وكما في أشرطته المسجلة. لكن أن يقال إن الشيخ يستظهر كل ما في الكتب الستة، فهو كذب كما قال الشيخ.*

*
8- حياته*
*أجمع كل من رأى الشيخ أو جالسه سواء من أهل العلم أو طلبته أو حتى العوام أن الشيخ آية في الزهد، وكراهية الشهرة، فكان - رحمه الله - مقبلاً على شأن آخرته مهتمًّا بها، شديدًا في النهي عن المنكر، والأمر بالمعروف، لا يكترث لأمر الدنيا، فكان يتنقّل بالدّراجة العاديّة إلى العمل وإلى المسجد، يرفض الظهور على القنوات الفضائية مخافة الشهرة، وقد حكى بعض أهل العلم كثيرًا من المواقف مع الشيخ تدلّ على ذلك.*

*من ذلك قول الشيخ رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه (تكميل النفع): «وقد كان سلفنا الصالح رضوان الله عليهم يحترزون من أقوال وأفعال، نعدها نحن في هذه الأيام من التوافه والمحقرات.
قيل لأحدهم: أدع الله لنا، قال: لا تحضرني لذلك نية.
وكان شيخ الإسلام الأوزاعي رحمه الله - على إمامته وجلالته - يكره أن يُرَى معتمًا يوم الجمعة وحده مخافة الشهرة، فكان يرسل إلى تلاميذه: الهقل وابن أبي العشرين، وعقبة بن علقمة، أن اعتموا اليوم فإني أكره أن أعتم.
فيا سبحان الله، هلك الذين كانوا يحبون الخمول ويمقتون الشهرة، وكثرت عمائم العجب والخيلاء حتى ظن بعض من أرخى أربع أصابع أنه قد صار بذلك إمام المسلمين - وفيهم - يا أسفى - شباب في مقتبل العمر.
وبعد كل ذلك، فلا يظنن ظان أنني أدعى لنفسي الإخلاص أو التجرد أو الرسوخ في العلم أو طهارة القلب من الآفات.
حاشا وكلا، على أنني أسألها الله عز وجل على الدوام، عسى أن يرزقنيها يومًا من الأيام، ويهديني فيمن هدى، فلا يطردني عن بابه، ولا يحرمني من جنابه»اهـ.
ومثل هذا كثير في كتبه رحمه الله.*

*تزوّج الشيخ رحمه الله منذ صغره، وله أربعة أولاد، ولدان وبنتان.*

*والشيخ رحمه الله كان مريضًا بـ(السكّري) لفترة تجاوزت الخمسة وثلاثين عامًا، وكان رحمه الله يعاني كثيرًا من آثار هذا المرض خاصّة في السنوات الأخيرة، وأشار إلى ذلك في مقدمة آخر كتبه طباعةً.*
*
9- وفاته*
*وفي ليلة الثلاثاء (14 من شهر المحرم عام 1429) الموافق (22 من يناير 2008) قام الشيخ رحمه الله ليجيب على بعض أسئلة طلبة العلم في شريط يسجّله، كما هي عادته، وعند منتصف الشريط تقريبًا، أجهد الشيخ، فقام ليستريح، فتمدد على سريره وخرجت روحه كأيسر وأسهل ما يكون والحمد لله.
فمات رحمه الله وآخر كلامه حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحقًّا: «من عاش على شيء مات عليه». وإنا نرجو للشيخ رحمه الله أن يبعث مدافعًا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

*قامت زوج الشيخ أم عبدالرحمن، وزوج ابنته، وابناه عبدالرحمن وأنس، بتغسيله.*

*وأمَّ الناسَ في الصلاة على الشيخ رحمه الله فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدَّم حفظه الله، وحضره كل دعاة وعلماء مصر تقريبًا.*

*ومع حرص الشيخ رحمه الله على الخمول وعدم الشهرة، فقد احتشد الناس من سائر محافظات مصر لحضور جنازته والصلاة عليه، وانطلقت الحشود بالآلاف في مسيرة مهيبة؛ طويلة وشاقّة في الأمطار والبرد الشديدين إلى مقابر السادس من أكتوبر حيث دفن الشيخ رحمه الله وطيّب ثراه.*
*فرحمه الله من إمام هدى «عن الدنيا ما كان أصبره، وبالماضين ما كان أشبهه، وبالصالحين ما كان ألحقه، عرضت له الدنيا فأباها، والبدع فنفاها».
ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ…ط±ظˆ ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ط·ظ?ظپ | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ *

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيراً


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ عبد الحميد كشكولد عبد الحميد كشك في شبراخيت بمحافظة البحيرة في العاشر من مارس لعام 1933 م ، وحفظ القرآن وهو دون العاشرة من عمره ، ثم التحق بالمعهد الديني بالإسكندرية ، وفي السنة الثانية ثانوي حصل على تقدير 100% . وكذلك في الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية وكان ترتيبه الأول على الجمهورية ، ثم التحق بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر. وكان الأول على الكلية طوال سنوات الدراسة ، وكان أثناء الدراسة الجامعية يقوم مقام الأساتذة بشرح المواد الدراسية في محاضرات عامة للطلاب بتكليف من أساتذته الذين كان الكثير منهم يعرض مادته العلمية عليه قبل شرحها للطلاب ، خاصة علوم النحو والصرف .
عُين عبد الحميد كشك معيداً بكلية أصول الدين عام 1957 م ، ولكنه لم يقم إلا بإعطاء محاضرة واحدة للطلاب بعدها رغب عن مهنة التدريس في الجامعة ، حيث كانت روحه معلقة بالمنابر التي كان يرتقيها من سن 12 سنة ، ولا ينسى فضيلته تلك الخطبة التي ارتقى فيها منبر المسجد في قريته في هذه السن الصغيرة عندما تغيب خطيب المسجد ، وكيف كان شجاعاً فوق مستوى عمره الصغير ، وكيف طالب بالمساواة والتراحم بين الناس ، بل وكيف طالب بالدواء والكساء لأبناء القرية ، الأمر الذي أثار انتباه الناس إليه والتفافهم حوله .
بعد تخرجه في كلية أصول الدين ، حصل على إجازة التدريس بامتياز ، ومثل الأزهر الشريف في عيد العلم عام 1961 م ، ثم عمل إماماً وخطيباً بمسجد الطحان بمنطقة الشرابية بالقاهرة . ثم انتقل إلى مسجد منوفي بالشرابية أيضاً ، وفي عام 1962م تولى الإمامة والخطابة بمسجد عين الحياة ، بشارع مصر والسودان بمنطقة حدائق القبة بالقاهرة. ذلك المسجد الذي ظل يخطب فيه قرابة عشرين عاماً .. هي عمر الشيخ على منبره إلى أن اعتُقل في عام 1981 م وتم منعه نهائياً من الدعوة والخطابة إلى أن توفي وهو ساجد يصلي .رحمه الله
امتحانه بالسجن:
اعتقل عام 1965م وظل بالمعتقل لمدة عامين ونصف ، تنقل خلالها بين معتقلات طرة وأبو زعبل والقلعة والسجن الحربي.
كما اعتقل عام 1981 م وكان هجوم السادات عليه في خطاب 5 سبتمبر 1981 م هجوماً مراً ، وقد لقي كشك خلال هذه الإعتقالات عذاباً رهيباً ترك آثاره على كل جسده .
في رحاب التفسير:
ترك عبدالحميد كشك 108 كتاب تناول كافة مناهج العمل والتربية الإسلامية ، وكان في كل هذه الكتابات ميسراً لعلوم القرآن والسنة ، مراعياً لمصالح الناس وفِقهِ واقعهم بذكاء وعمق وبصيرة . كما توج جهوده العلمية بمؤلفه الضخم في عشرة مجلدات في رحاب التفسير الذي قام فيه بتفسير القرآن الكريم كاملاً ، وهو تفسير يعرض للجوانب الدعوية في القرآن الكريم .
جديرُ بالذكر أن عبد الحميد كشك كان مبصراً إلى أن صار عمره ثلاثة عشر عاماً ففقد إحدى عينيه ، وفي سن السابعة عشرة ، فقد العين الأخرى ، وكان كثيراً ما يقول عن نفسه ، كما كان يقول ابن عباس :
إن يأخذِ الله من عينيّ نورهما ففي فؤادي وعقلي عنهما نورُ
وفاته:
كان خاتمة حياة كشك خاتمة حسنة ، فقد توضأ في بيته لصلاة الجمعة وكعادته ، كان يتنفل بركعات قبل الذهاب إلى المسجد ، فدخل الصلاة وصلى ركعة ، وفي الركعة الثانية ، سجد السجدة الأولى ورفع منها ثم سجد السجدة الثانية وفيها توفي.
يرحمه الله كان شيخ جليل يجاهر بالحق ولا يخاف أحد غير خالقه
من طرائفه الشهيرة:
:كان يقول في إحدى خطبه ـ بالمعنى وبالمصري: (( كنا نبحث عن إمامٍ عادل آمْ طِلِعْلِنا عادل إمام )) 
وهو الذي قال: ((شريفة فاضل إيه ؟ دا لا هيا شريفة و لا ابوها فاضل )) 
وفي خطبة يتهكم فيها على أسماء الحكام العرب .. 
((حسنى مبارك؟؟ حيث لا حسن ولا بركه !! أنور السادات لا نور ولا سياده ؟؟ ))
يروى عن الشيخ أنه قال: ((دا هما بيقولوا دي مصر أم الدنيا ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيقول دا الدنيا ملعون ملعون ما فيها ، تبقى مصر أم الملاعيين )) 
ويروى أيضاً عن الشيخ أنه قال: ((الظلم تسعة أعشاره عندنا في السجن ، وعشر يجوووووب العالم كله ، فإذا أتى الليل بات عندنا )) 
ويروى عن الشيخ أن مسجده مزحوم بقوة ذات جمعة ، فقال: ((إخواّنا المباحث في الصف الأول يتقدموا علشان إخوانهم المصلين في الخارج ))
ويروى عن الشيخ أيضاً: ((اللهم صلي على الصف الثاني ، والثالث ، والرابع فقيل له والصف الأول يا شيخ فقال دا كله مباحث يا اخوّنا ))
ومن طرائف وكلمات الشيخ:
يقول الشيخ : (( في السجن جابوا لنا سوس مفول )) أي أن السوس أكثر من الفول !!! 
يقول عن توفيق الحكيم عندما قال آدم عبيط : (( توفيق الحكيم حيث لا توفيق ولا حكمة )) 
ثم يتنهد الشيخ ويقول متأسفا : ((هؤلاء هم أدباؤنا )) 
يقول عن مصطفى محمود بعد صدور كتابه القرآن محاولة لفهم عصري: (( لا تسمعوا لكلام مصطفى محمود واسمعوا لكلام المصطفى المحمود )) 
يقول عن رئيس إثيوبيا السابق منجستو هيلا : (( يحتوي اسمه على حروف النجاسة كاملة )) !! 
يقول عن بو رقيبه : ((لا يجوز لقزم مثلك أن يمد إلى الشمس يدا شلاء ، ارجع فتعلم في الإبتدائي فليس عيبا أن تتعلم ولكن العيب أن تقول ما لاتعلم )) 
يقول عندما علم الناس بنقل أحد الخطباء لمسجد آخر ذهب الناس لذلك المسجد فأصبح المسجد فارغا ولا يوجد غير * الجنود فقامت المخابرات بدفع جنيه لمن يصلي في هذا المسجد فتجمع كثير من النصارى وغير المصلين ….. (( خد بالك ده جنيه )) 
قال عن صدام حسين قبل غزو الكويت : ((أول ساندويتش حياكلها صدام الكويت ))
يقول عن بابا النصارى : (( آه ياني يللي مالناش بابا )) 
ومن أقواله:
((ا لدنيا إذا ما حلت أوحلت وإذا ما كست أوكست وإذا أينعت نعت )) 
وكان يقول : (( كم من ملك رفعت له علامات فلما علا (مات) )) 
وقال عن ام كلثوم: ((امرأة في السبعين من عمرها تقول: خدني لحنانك خدني )) 
وقال عن عبد الحليم حافظ : 
((وهذا العندليب الأسود عندنا ظهرت له معجزتين الأولى يمسك الهوى بأيديه والتانية يتنفس تحت الماء )) 
ومره من المرات قبض عليه، فضابط جديد يحقق معاه 
فقال: ما أسمك 
قال : عبد الحميد كشك (والمفترض أن الشيخ مشهور عند المباحث ) 
قال: ما عملك 
فقال الشيخ: مساعد طيار ( و معلوم أن الشيخ كان ضريرا ) 
وعرض عليه الخروج من مصر فقال : (( هذا التولي يوم الزحف )) ومن اقواله ( ابحثوا وراء كل فاشل تجدوا امراة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نرجو ترجمة الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي ، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقبل وفاة الشيخ كشك وكان يوم جمعة وقبل أن يتنفل قصَ على زوجته وأولاده رؤيا وهي رؤية النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمر بن الخطاب بالمنام حيث رأى في منامه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قال له: "سلم على عمر"، فسلم عليه، ثم وقع على الأرض ميتا فغسله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيديه. فقالت له زوجته: - وهي التي قصت هذه الرؤيا - علمتنا حديث النبي أنه من رأى رؤيا يكرهها فلا يقصصها. فقال الشيخ كشك: ومن قال لك أنني أكره هذه الرؤيا والله إنني لأرجو أن يكون الأمر كما كان. ثم ذهب وتوضأ في بيته لصلاة الجمعة وكعادته، بدأ يتنفل بركعات قبل الذهاب إلى المسجد، فدخل الصلاة وصلى ركعة، وفي الركعة الثانية، سجد السجدة الأولى ورفع منها ثم سجد السجدة الثانية وفيها توفي. وكان ذلك يوم الجمعة 26 رجب 1417 هـ الموافق لـ 6 ديسمبر 1996م. وكان يدعو الله من قبل أن يتوفاه ساجدا فكان له ما أراد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ العلامة المُحَدِّث مقبل بن هادي الوادعيولد في قرية دماج التابعة لمحافظة صعدة باليمن ولم يؤرخ ميلاده على وجه التحديد لأنه نشأ في بيئة أمِّية ولكن يعتقد أنه ولد في حدود عام 1356هـ وقد نشأ يتيم الأبوين، ومات أبوه وهو صغير، وماتت أمه قبل البلوغ.
طلبه للعلم:
كانت بداية طلبه للعلم في قريته، وكانت مقتصرة على إجادة القراءة والكتابة وشيء من تلاوة القرآن، ثم رحل إلى السعودية للعمل وتأثر هناك بالواعظين، وأرشده أحدهم إلى كتاب فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ، ولما رجع إلى اليمن أخذ ينكر ما عليه أهل بلده من الأمور المخالفة للعقيدة مما استفاده من ذلك الكتاب، فثار عليه الناس فأرغم على الدراسة في مسجد الهادي بصعدة الذي يدرس المذهب الزيدي الهادوي، يقول الوادعي: لما رأيت الكتب المقررة شيعية معتزلية قررت الإقبال على النحو. ثم لما قامت الثورة في اليمن نزح إلى نجران وهناك التقى بشيخه مجد الدين المؤيدي ولازمه لفترة، ثم رحل إلى السعودية حيث درس هناك بمعهد الحرم المكي حتى أتم المرحلة الثانوية ثم بالجامعة الإسلامية فدرس بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين انتظاماً، وبكلية الشريعة انتساباً، ثم واصل دراسته فيها حتى حصل على الماجستير في تخصص علم الحديث ثم أقبل على كتب السنة والتفسير وكتب الرجال ينهل منها ويستمد منها مؤلفاته القيمة.
محنته:
أثناء تحضير الوادعي للماجستير قبض عليه في السعودية بتهمة كتابة الرسائل لجهيمان العتيبي وسجن ثلاثة أشهر ثم رحل إلى اليمن. قال الوادعي في ترجمته: ولما وصلت إلى اليمن عدت إلى قريتي ومكثت بها أعلم الأطفال القرآن فما شعرت إلا بتكالب الدنيا علي، فكأني خرجت لخراب البلاد والدين والحكم، وأنا آنذاك لا أعرف مسئولاً ولا شيخ قبيلة، فأقول: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، وإذا ضقت ذهبت إلى صنعاء أو إلى حاشد أو إلى ذمار، وهكذا إلى تعز وإب والحديدة دعوة وزيارة للإخوان في الله.
تأسيس دار الحديث:
بعد ذلك تفرغ الوادعي للتدريس في مسجد بناه في بلدته دماج وبدأ الناس يتوافدون عليه، وكان أغلبهم من المصريين، ثم أنشئت إدارة المعاهد العلمية معهدًا في دماج وأوكلت إليه إدارة المعهد، ولكنه ما لبث أن احتدم الخلاف بينه وبين إدارة المعاهد بسبب نزعتهم الإخوانية، فترك المعهد ورجع إلى التدريس في المسجد، وتوافد الطلبة عليه حتى أصبح من أهم المراكز العلمية في العالم.
مرضه ووفاته:
كانت بداية مرضه في ربيع الأول سنة 1421هـ، نقل فيه إلى صنعاء ثم إلى السعودية ثم إلى أمريكا، ثم رجع إلى السعودية لأداء الحج في تلك السنة، ثم لم يسمح له بدخول أمريكا فتم تحويله إلى ألمانيا وقد كانت حالته الصحية سيئة جدًا، ثم عاد إلى جدة بعد أن قرر الأطباء في ألمانيا أن لا أمل في علاجه، وتوفي بها في 30 ربيع الآخر 1422هـ، ودفن في مقبرة العدل في مكة.
مشايخه باليمن:
تتلمذ الشيخ مقبل على مشايخ عدة وفي مدارس متنوعة وفنون متفرعة، فمن مشايخه في اليمن أبو الحسين مجد الدين المؤيدي يقول عنه الوادعي: استفاد منه كثيراً في النحو في نجران، وإسماعيل حطبة، ومحمد بن حسن المتميز، وقاسم بن يحيى شويل، وثلاثتهم درس عليهم في مسجد الهادي بصعدة.
مشايخه بمكة:
محمد بن عبد الله الصومالي درس عنده سبعة أشهر أو أكثر واستفاد منه كثيرًا في علم الحديث ومعرفة رجال الشيخين، يقول عنه الوادعي: لعل أمثاله قليل في معرفة رجال الشيخين أو ليس له مثيل.
عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد درسه في "التحفة السنية" وكان يتعجب من إجابات الشيخ واعتراضاته، وكان يتوسع فتفرق الطلاب، فقال للشيخ: وأنت انصرف.
يحيى بن عثمان الباكستاني من مشايخه في الحرم المكي درس عنده في "صحيح البخاري" و"صحيح مسلم" و"تفسير ابن كثير".
عبد العزيز بن راشد النجدي من مشايخه في الحرم المكي، يقول عنه الشيخ: كان له معرفة قوية بعلم الحديث، وينفر عن التقليد، وهو خريج الأزهر وكان متشددًا في التضعيف، حتى أنه ألف "تيسير الوحيين في الاقتصار على القرآن والصحيحين" وكان يقول: الصحيح الذي في غير الصحيحين يعد على الأصابع. قال الوادعي: فبقيت كلمته في ذهني منكرًا لها حتى عزمت على تأليف "الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين" فازددت يقينًا ببطلان كلامه.
القاضي يحيى الأشول صاحب معمرة درسه في "سبل السلام".
عبد الرزاق الشاحذي المحويتي.
محمد بن عبد الله السبيل درس عنده في علم الفرائض.
عبد العزيز السبيل من مشايخه في معهد الحرم المكي.
مشايخه بالجامعة الإسلامية والمدينة:
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز كان يحضر دروسه في "صحيح مسلم" في الحرم المدني.
الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحل من الجامعة الإسلامية قبل أن يدخلها الوادعي إلا أنه كان يزور طلبة العلم في المدينة وينصحهم فربما يأتي وقد صار بعضهم من جماعة التكفير، فيبقى معهم في مشاددة حتى يهديهم الله على يديه، وكان الشيخ يحضر جلساته الخاصة بطلبة العلم "قواعد في الحديث" لا العامة.
حماد بن محمد الأنصاري من مشايخه في الدراسات العليا.
محمد الأمين المصري استفاد منه في علم الحديث وهو من مشايخه في الدراسات العليا.
السيد محمد الحكيم المصري المدافع والمشرف على رسالة الماجستير درس عنده في "سبل السلام" وهو من مشايخه في كلية الدعوة.
محمود عبد الوهاب فايد من مشايخه في كلية الدعوة درسهم التفسير قال فيه الشيخ: قوي ومحقق.
بديع الدين الراشدي يقول الشيخ: كان يبغض التقليد.
محمد تقي الدين الهلالي.
عبد المحسن العباد تتلمذ عليه بالأسئلة.
محمد الأمين الشنقيطي تتلمذ عليه بالأسئلة وعرض المشكلات يقول الشيخ: كان آية من آيات الله في الحفظ ما رأت عيني مثله يسرد الفوائد سردًا دون أن يتعتع وقد نصح الشيخ بحضور دروسه إلا أنه كان يؤثر العكوف على الكتب والقراءة الهادئة.
طه الزيني.
عبد العظيم فياض.
يقول الشيخ: على أن أكثر استفادتي من الكتب فليبلغ الشاهد الغائب.
مؤلفاته:
كتب الشيخ في فنون متشعبة، وأبواب متفرعة وإليك ما طبع منها:
في التفسير:
تحقيق وتخريج مجلدين من "تفسير ابن كثير" إلى سورة المائدة والباقي يقوم به الطلاب.
الصحيح المسند من أسباب النزول.
في العقيدة:
الشفاعة.
الجامع الصحيح في القدر.
الصحيح المسند من دلائل النبوة.
صعقة الزلزال لنسف أباطيل الرفض والاعتزال.
السيوف الباترة لإلحاد الشيوعية الكافرة.
رياض الجنة في الرد على أعداء السنة.
الطليعة في الرد على غلاة الشيعة.
بحث حول القبة المبنية على قبر رسول الله.
الإلحاد الخميني في أرض الحرمين.
فتوى في الوحدة مع الشيوعيين.
إرشاد ذوي الفطن لإبعاد غلاة الروافض من اليمن، حاشية على الرسالة الوازعة للمعتدين ليحيى بن حمزة.
ردود أهل العلم على الطاعنين في حديث السحر.
المخرج من الفتنة.
هذه دعوتنا وعقيدتنا.
إيضاح المقال في أسباب الزلزال.
في الحديث ومصطلحة:
الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين، في مجلدين صنعه على عينه صنع من طب لمن حب وقد رتبه ترتيباً فقهياً في ستة مجلدات سماه " الجامع الصحيح مما ليس في الصحيحين ".
تتبع أوهام الحاكم في المستدرك، التي لم ينبه عليها الذهبي في خمسة مجلدات مع المستدرك.
تحقيق ودراسة الإلزامات والتتبع للدارقطني.
تراجم رجال الحاكم الذين ليسوا من رجال تهذيب التهذيب، في مجلدين.
تراجم رجال الدارقطني الذين ليسوا في تهذيب التهذيب، ولا رجال الحاكم، وشاركه بعض تلامذته.
نشر الصحيفة في ذكر الصحيح من أقوال أئمة الجرح والتعديل في أبي حنيفة.
المقترح في أجوبة أسئلة المصطلح.
أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة.
غارة الفصل في الرد على المعتدين على كتب العلل.
في فقه السنة القائم على الأحاديث النبوية:
الجامع الصحيح مما ليس في الصحيحين، نهج في ترتيبه وتبويبه منهج إمام هذه الصنعة الإمام البخاري في صحيحه-ستة مجلدات.
الجمع بين الصلاتين في السفر.
شرعية الصلاة في النعال.
تحفة الشباب الرباني في الرد على الإمام محمد بن علي الشوكاني في شأن الاستمناء.
تحريم الخضاب بالسواد.
حكم تصوير ذوات الأرواح.
الفتاوى والردود:
غارة الأشرطة على أهل الجهل والسفسطة، في مجلدين.
قمع المعاند وزجر الحاقد الحاسد.
تحفة المجيب على أسئلة الحاضر والغريب.
إجابة السائل عن أهم المسائل.
المصارعة.
الفواكه الجنية في المحاضرات والخطب السنية.
إقامة البرهان على ضلالات عبد الرحيم الطحان.
قرة العين بأجوبة العلابي وصاحب العدين.
ترجمة أبي عبد الرحمن مقبل بن هادي الوادعي.
الباعث على شرح الحوادث.
ذم المسألة.
مقتل الشيخ جميل الرحمن الأفغاني.
فضائح ونصائح.
البركان لنسف جامعة الإيمان ومعه الرد على يوسف بن عبد الله القرضاوي.
رثاء الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز.
تلاميذه:
تلاميذ الشيخ يعدَّون بالآلاف ذلك لأنه متفرغ للتدريس بدار الحديث التي أسسها بدماج وهؤلاء مجموعة من أبرز تلاميذه:
محمد بن عبد الوهاب الوصابي.
محمد بن عبد الله الإمام.
عبد العزيز بن يحيى البرعي.
عبد الله بن محمد عثمان الذماري.
يحيى بن علي الحجوري.
عبد الرحمن بن مرعي العدني.
محمد بن صالح الصوملي.
محمد أبوسعيد اليربوزي.
أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي العينين المصري.
مصطفى بن العدوي.
أسامة بن عبد اللطيف القوصي.
أحمد بن سالم الزبيدي.
أحمد بن سعيد بن علي الأَشهَبِي الحُجَري.
أحمد بن عبد الله بن غالب الغِبَّاني الوصابي.
أحمد بن عثمان العَدَني.
أحمد بن علي بن مُثَنَّى أبومالك الرَيَاشِي.
أحمد بن محمد القَدَسِي.
أحمد بن محمد بن منصور.
توفيق بن محمد بن نصر البَعْدَاني.
تركي بن عبد الله مقود الوادعي.
جميل بن عبده بن قائد الصِّلْوِي.
حسن بن إبراهيم بن نُور أبوعزيز المَرْوَعِي.
خالد بن إبراهيم المصري.
خالد بن عبد الله الغِبَّاني الوُصَأبي.
خَالِدُ بنُ عَبُود بَاعَامِر أَبِوبِلالٍ الحَضْرَمِي.
ردمان بن أحمد بن علي الحبيشي.
رشاد بن أمين بن قاسم الحبيشي.
صادق بن محمد بن صالح البيضاني.
صالح بن أحمد بن ثابت اليافعي البيضاني.
صالح بن عبد الله البكري اليافعي.
صالح بن قايد الوادعي.
صلاح الدين علي عبد الموجود.
عادل بن محمد السياغي.
عايض مسمار.
عبد الله بن عيسى أبو رواحة الموري.
عبد الله بن عمر بن مرعي بن بريك العدني.
عبد الحميد بن يحيى بن زيد الحجوري الزعكري.
عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن صالح العَيزَرِي، أبوالحسن.
عبد الرزاق النهمي.
عبد الرقيب بن علي أبو الفداء الإبي.
عبد المجيد بن قائد الشميري.
عبد المصور بن محمد بن غالب العَرُومِي البعداني.
عثمان بن عبد الله أبوعبدالله السالمِي العُتْمِي.
علي بن أحمد بن حسن الرازحي.
علي بن محمد المغربي أبوعبدالله المصري.
قاسم بن أحمد بن سيف أبوعبدالله التَّعِزِّي.
محمد بن علي بن حِزَام البعداني.
محمد الصغير بن قائد الحُجَري.
محمد بن يحيى أبوعبدالقهار الحُطَامِي الوُصَأبي.
مصطفى بن محمد بن مَبْرَم اللَّوْدَرِي أبوسليمان.
معمر بن عبد الجليل القدسي.
نعمان بن عبد الكريم الوَتَر أبوعبدالرحمن.
نور الدين بن علي السِّدعِي.
ياسر بن عبده بن محمد أبوعمار العدني.
وصيته:
هذا نص وصيته المنشور على موقعه: يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: {كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور} ويقول سبحانه وتعالى: {أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة}. ويقول سبحانه وتعالى: {قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم لبرز الذين كتب عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم} ويقول سبحانه وتعالى: {فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون}.
وروى الترمذي في جامعه بسند صحيح عن أبي عزة يسار عن النبي صلى: إذا أراد الله قبض عبد بأرض جعل له إليها حاجة هذا الحديث كثيرًا ما أقرؤه على إخواننا في رحلاتنا فإنا لا نستغرب أن يغدر بنا الأعداء فإن دعوة واجهت الباطل متوقع أن يغدر بها أصحاب الباطل ولعله قد قدر الله أن أموت على فراشي وكنت أرغب أن يختم لي بالشهادة مع الدعوة الحمد لله على ما قدر الله على أنه قد قال غير واحد من العلماء أن الرد على أهل البدع بمنزلة الجهاد في سبيل الله بل أفضل من الجهاد في سبيل الله، ولكن أسأل لله أن يرزقني الإخلاص فيما بقي من العمر.
وبعد هذا فأوصي أقربائي جميعًا بالصبر والاحتساب وليعلموا أن الله لن يضيعهم وعليهم بما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أم سلمة أن تقول: اللهم ابدلني زوجًا خيرًا من أبي سلمة .. الحديث. كما أني أوصي الأقرباء حفظهم الله ووفقهم لكل خير بأخينا الشيخ أحمد الوصابي خيرًا وألا يصدقوا فيه وأوصيهم بالشيخ الفاضل يحيى بن علي الحجوري خيرًا وألا يرضوا بنزوله عن الكرسي فهو ناصح أمين وكذا بسائر الطلاب الحراس الأفاضل وبقية الطلاب الغرباء فهم صابرون على أمور شديدة يعلمها الله من أجل طلب العلم فأحسنوا إليهم فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول: {فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظًا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك} والغريب يتألم من أي كلمة لا سيما وبعضهم أتى من بلده متنعمًا فارفقوا بهم حفظكم الله. وإياكم أن تختلفوا دعوا الأمر في مسألة الطرد لأحمد الوصابي والشيخ يحيى والحراس. وأوصي قبيلتي وادعة أن يحافظوا على دار الحديث فإنه يعتبر عزًا لهم وقد قاموا بنصرة الدعوة في بدء أمرها فجزاهم الله.
وأوصي إخواني في الله أهل السنة بالإقبال على العلم النافع والصدق مع الله والإخلاص وإذا نزلت بهم نازلة اجتمع لها أولو الحل والعقد: كالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب والشيخ أبي الحسن المأربي والشيخ محمد الإمام والشيخ عبد العزيز البرعي والشيخ عبد الله بن عثمان والشيخ يحيى الحجوري والشيخ عبد الرحمن العدني، وأنصحهم أن يستشيروا في قضاياهم الشيخ الفاضل الواعظ الحكيم الشيخ محمد الصوملي فإني كنت أستشيره ويشير علي بالرشد.
وأطلب من جميع من ذكر ومن سائر أهل السنة المسامحة خصوصًا طلبة العلم بدماج فإني ربما آثرت بعض المجتهدين ولكن لا عن هوًى. واعلموا أني خرجت إلى اليمن لا أملك شيءًا فعلى هذا فالسيارات ومكائن الآبار لمصلحة طلبة العلم تحت نظر السيخ أحمد الوصابي والشيخ يحيى الحجوري والأخوة الحراس ينفذ أمرهم إن لم يختلفوا. هذا وأسأل الله أن يثبتنا وإياكم بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة وأن يعيذنا وإياكم من فتنة المحيا والممات، إنه على كل شيء قدير.
قالوا عن الشيخ مقبل:
قال الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي في كتابه بسير أسلافهم حفاظ الحديث السابقين واللاحقين: وقد عرفت هذا الرجل بالصدق والإخلاص والعفة والزهد في الدنيا والعقيدة الصحيحة والمنهج السلفي السليم والرجوع إلى الحق على يد الصغير والكبير. وقد بارك الله في دعوته فأقبل عليها الناس فله ولتلاميذه آثار كبيرة في شعب اليمن يشهد بذلك كل ذي عقل ودين وإنصاف. وقال أيضًا في نصيحته أهل اليمن بتاريخ 1/5/1422هـ: هذا ما نعزيكم به في حامل لواء السنة والتوحيد ذلكم الداعي إلى الله المجدد بحق في بلاد اليمن وامتدت آثار دعوته إلى أصقاع شتى من أصقاع الأرض. وأقول لكم ما أعتقده: إن بلادكم بعد القرون المفضلة عرفت السنة ومنهج السلف الصالح على تفاوت في الظهور والقوة ومع ذلك فلا أعرف نظيرًا لهذا العهد الذي من الله به عليكم وعلى أهل اليمن على يدي هذا الرجل الصالح المحدث الزاهد الورع الذي داس الدنيا وزخارفها تحت قدميه.
الشيخ أحمد بن يحيى النجمي يقول في زيارته لدار الحديث بدماج: الحمد لله على قضاء الله وقدره ولا بد من الصبر فالناس كلهم إلى الموت ولكن من خلف مثل هذا لا يعتبر مات فإنه قد أسس وإنه قد أصلح وإنه قد دعا وإنه قد بذل جهدًا نغبطه عليه ونحسب أنه عند الله من فضلاء الأتقياء ومِن علية الأولياء نحسبه كذلك والله حسبنا جميعًا ولكنا نرى هذا نراه بأعيننا ونلمسه بحواسنا ونعرف أنه عمل خيرًا كثيرًا قل أن يصل إليه أحد وما هذه المراكز التي انبثقت في اليمن جميعًا إلا حسنة من حسناته إلا من بعض حسناته وكل أصحاب المراكز من تلاميذه وكلهم اقتدوا به.
قال الشيخ الألباني: أما بالنسبة للشيخ مقبل فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها والأخبار التي تأتينا منكم أكبر شهادة لكون الله قد وفقه توفيقًا ربما لا يعرف له مثيل بالنسبة لبعض الدعاة الظاهرين اليوم على وجه الأرض.
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز سأله سائل من أهل اليمن: أين يذهب ليطلب العلم فقال : اذهب إلى الشيخ مقبل.
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين نقل عنه الشيخ عبد الله بن عثمان الذماري أنه قال: إن الشيخ مقبلًا إمام إمام إمام.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ الفوزان بصوته

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله* اسمه و نسبه :
هو سماحة الشيخ العلامة الفقيه : صالح بن فوزان بن عبدالله من آل فوزان , من الوداعين من قبيلة الدواسر , من أهل بلدة الشماسية , من أعمال منطقة القصيم .
* نشأته و دراسته :
ولد عام 1354هـ , وتوفي والده وهو صغير , فتربى في كنف أسرته , وتعلم القرآن الكريم , وتعلم مبادىء القراءة و الكتابة على يد إمام مسجد البلد كعادة الناس في ذلك الوقت , وكان ذلك الإمام قارئا متقنا وهو فضيلة الشيخ :
حمود بن سليمان التلال - رحمه الله
الذي تولى القضاء أخيرا في بلدة ضرية في منطقة القصيم .
ثم ألتحق سماحته بالمدرسة الحكومية حين أفتتاحها في الشماسية عام 1369هـ , وأكمل دراسته الإبتدائية في المدرسة الفيصلية ببريدة عام 1371هـ , وتعين مدرسا في الإبتدائية
ثم ألتحق بالمعهد العلمى ببريدة عند افتتاحه عام 1373هـ , وتخرج منه عام 1377هـ
ثم ألتحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض ,و تخرج منها عام 1381هـ
ثم نال درجة الماجستير في الفقه و كانت رسالته بعنوان (( التحقيقات المرضية في المباحث الفرضية ))
وهو يدرس الآن في الكليات الشرعية , ثم نال درجة الدكتوراه من هذه الكلية في تخصص الفقه أيضا وكانت رسالته بعنوان (( أحكام الأطعمة في الشريعة الإسلامية )).
* مشايخه :
تتلمذ سماحة الشيخ صالح على أيدي عدد من العلماء و الفقهاء البارزين , ومن أشهرهم :
سماحة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي - رحمه الله
وسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله
وسماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد - رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي - رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ صالح السكيتي - رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ صالح البليهي - رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ محمد السبيل - حفظه الله
و فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن صالح الخليفي - رحمه الله
و فضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم بن عقلاء الشعيبي - رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ صالح العلى الناصر - رحمه الله
وتتلمذ على غيرهم من شيوخ الأزهر الذين درسوا في المعاهد و الكليات في المملكة العربية السعودية .
* أعماله الوظيفية:
بعد تخرجه من كلية الشريعة عين مدرسا في المعهد العلمي في الرياض , ثم نقل للتدريس في كلية الشريعة , ثم نقل للتدريس في الدراسات العليا بكلية أصول الدين , ثم في المعهد العالي للقضاء , ثم عاد للتدريس في بعد انتهاء مدة الإدارة
ثم نقل عضوا في اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء و البحوث العلمية, وعضوا في هيئة كبار العلماء
وهو - أيضا - عضو في المجمع الفقهي بمكة المكرمة التابع للرابطة , وعضو في لجنة الإشراف على الدعاة في الحج
و إمام و خطيب جامع الأمير متعب بن عبدالعزيز بجانب المعهد العلمي بالملز
ويشارك في الإجابة في برنامج (نور على الدرب) في الإذاعة , كما أن له مشاركات في المجلات العلمية على هيئة بحوث ودراسات و مقالات و فتاوى , جمع وطبع بعضها , كما أنه يشرف على رسائل ماجستير و دكتوراه .
* مؤلفاته :
تبلغ مؤلفات الشيخ صالح قربيا من 31 مؤلفا . ومن أشهرها :
1- الملخص الفقهي .
2- التحقيقات المرضية في المباحث الفرضية , في المواريت .
3- الإرشاد إلى صحيح الإعتقاد.
4- شرح العقيدة الواسطية.
5- عقيدة التوحيد.
وغيرها كثير علاوة على العديد من الكتب و البحوث و الرسائل العلمية منها ماهو مطبوع , ومنها ماهو في طريقه للطبع .
* تزكيات بعض العلماء له :
تواترت الأخبار بأن سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز ابن باز - رحمه الله - لما سئل من نسأل بعدك قال : الشيخ صالح الفوزان , فقيل له : أنسأل فلانا؟ فقال : فلانا فقيه , ولكن أسأل الشيخ صالح . وقد سأل الشيخ محمد المنجد الشيخ محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله - في مرض موته من تنصحني أسأل بعدك يا شيخ قال الشيخ : صالح الفوزان , وفلان و فلان . وقد ذكره في أحد أشرطته التى تكلم فيها عن الشيخ محمد بعد وفاته.
ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط¨ظ† ظپظˆط²ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظپظˆط²ط§ظ† | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ العلامة صالح آل الشيخ حفظه اللهالاسم: صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمهم الله جميعًا- وحفظ الله الشيخ ورعاه، والشيخ يرجع نسبه إلى قبيلة بني تميم المشهورة. 
نشأ الشيخ في دار علم وديانة -ولا نزكي على الله أحدا-. 
ولد في مدينة الرياض سنة 1378هـ، وأكمل تعليمه الثانوي في الرياض، ولحرصه -حفظه الله- على أن يكون تعليمه الجامعي شرعيًّا فقد التحق بجامعة الإمام محمد ابن سعود الإسلامية ممثلة في كلية أصول الدين بقسم القرآن وعلومه، وبعد تخرجه منها عمل ضمن هيئة التدريس فيها، منذ ذلك الحين إلى عام 1416هـ حيث عين نائبًا لوزير الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد. 
وفي عام 1420هـ صدر الأمر بتعيينه وزيرًا للشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد، إلى جانب إشرافه على المؤسسات الخيرية كمؤسسة الحرمين الخيرية، وهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية، والندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي. 
والشيخ -حفظه الله- منصرف إلى طلب العلم وتحقيق المسائل على نحو ما كان عليه علماء الدعوة السلفية وكبار العلماء منذ نعومة أظفاره، ودأب على نشر ذلك وتعليمه في دروسه ومحاضراته وتوجيهاته التي يلقيها في المساجد وفي غيرها. 
والشيخ قارئ وباحث كبير في فتاوى جده سماحة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله تعالى-، حيث تفرغ لدراستها وفهم مقاصدها واصطلاحاتها الفقهية والعلمية ومقاصدها التي انفردت بها بحكم الزمان والمكان، وكان يستعين بعد الله بكبار العلماء في ذلك كسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله-، وسماحة والده الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم -حفظه الله-، وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ مفتي عام المملكة -حفظه الله-، وفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل رئيس الهيئة الدائمة بمجلس القضاء الأعلى سابقًا -حفظه الله-. 
وتلقى العلم على عدد من العلماء وهم: 1- سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله تعالى-. 
2- والده سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم -حفظه الله تعالى-. 
3- فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل -حفظه الله تعالى-. 
4- فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء -حفظه الله-. 
5- فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن مرشد -رحمه الله تعالى-. 
6- فضيلة الشيخ أحمد المرابط الشنقيطي -حفظه الله- نائب مفتي الديار الموريتانية درس عليه في علوم اللغة. 
7- الشيخ محمد بن سعد الدبل -حفظه الله- درس عليه في النحو. 
8- وكان له جلسات ومباحثات علمية متكررة مع فضيلة الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري -رحمه الله تعالى-. 
وقد حرص -رعاه الله- على جمع الإجازات العلمية من شتى أنحاء الأرض ، حيث حصل على إجازات عدة من بعض علماء المملكة، ورحل إلى: تونس والمغرب وباكستان والهند وغيرها في سبيل ذلك. 
وله من المؤلفات والتحقيقات التي يحرص على اقتنائها طلبة العلم لما فيها من الشمولية والتدقيق العلمي ما يقارب سبعة عشر عملًا علميًّا. 
وشارك في عدد من المؤتمرات في داخل المملكة وفي أمريكا وأوروبا ومصر وغيرها. 
ترجمة الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ - مُنْتَدَيَاتُ مِشْكَاة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة أخرى للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
- ولد في مدينة الرياض سنة 1378 هـ ، 1959 م ، ونشأ في بيت علم وصلاح ، فوالده الشيخ عبد العزيز - رحمه الله تعالى - أحد العلماء المعروفين ، وجده سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم - رحمه الله تعالى - من أبرز علماء العصر ومفتي المملكة العربية السعودية في زمانه .
سيرته العلمية :
· أكمل مراحل تعليمه في الرياض ، والتحق بجامعة الملك سعود / كلية الهندسة ، ثم انتقل إلى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / كلية أصول الدين وتخرج بها .
· كما درس على عدد من العلماء منهم : والده الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم ، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن مرشد ، والشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل ، والشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ، والشيخ صالح الأطرم ، والشيخ حماد الأنصاري ، والشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري .
· وقد نبغ في العلوم الشرعية منذ صغره ، والتزم الأخذ من أكابر العلماء ، مع اهتمامه بالبحث والاطلاع والتأليف .
· منح إجازات علمية عالية من عدد من علماء المملكة العربية السعودية ، وتونس ، والمغرب ، وباكستان ، والهند .
تعليمه وتدريسه :
· عمل بالسلك الأكاديمي في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية / كلية أصول الدين ، حتى سنة 1416 هـ .
· ناقش العديد من الرسائل العلمية ، وأشرف على بعضها .
· وأضاف إلى ذلك تدريسه المستمر في المساجد لأنواع العلوم الشرعية ، وقد تميزت دروسه بالمنهجية ، وقوة المادة العلمية ، مع حرصه على مراعاة الجوانب التربوية .
· له العديد من المحاضرات العلمية المتخصصة ، والتربوية ، والمنهجية ، واللقاءات التي يناقش فيها المسائل الشرعية والدعوية .
· شارك في مؤتمرات وندوات متعددة الموضوعات ، داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وخارجها .
التأليف :
له العديد من المؤلفات والأعمال العلمية ، طُبع بعضها ، منها :
· التكميل لما فات تخريجه من إرواء الغليل .
· موسوعة الكتب الستة .
· التمهيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد .
· كتاب / خطاب إلى الغرب رؤية من السعودية ( إشراف ومراجعة ).
المناصب التي تولاها :
صدر الأمر الملكي الكريم بتعيينه نائبا لوزير الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد عام 1416 هـ .
· صدر الأمر الملكي الكريم في عام 1420 هـ بتعيينه وزيرا للشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد .
· عضو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية .
· المشرف العام على مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف .
· رئيس مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى .
· رئيس مجلس الدعوة والإرشاد .
· رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجمعيات الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم .
· رئيس الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي .
· رئيس المجلس التنفيذي لوزراء الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية .
· عضو المجلس الإسلامي العالمي للدعوة والإغاثة .
· عضو اللجنة العليا لسياسة التعليم .
· رئيس لجنة وقف الأطفال المعوقين .
· عضو عامل في الجمعية الفقهية السعودية .
كتب المصنف بالموقع    
شرح الطحاوية لصالح آل الشيخ = إتحاف السائل بما في الطحاوية من مسائل
شرح مقدمة التفسير لصالح آل الشيخ
التمهيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد
التكميل لما فات تخريجه من إرواء الغليل
هذه مفاهيمنا
الأصول الشرعية عند حلول الشبهات
سمات المؤمنين في الفتن وتقلب الأحوال
الوصايا الجلية للاستفادة من الدروس العلمية
طµط§ظ„ط* ط¢ظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® â€¢ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ…ظ? ظ„ظ„ظ…ظƒط?ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ العلامة المُحَدِّث أحمد محمد شاكر
إمام أهل الحديث في عصره(1309هـ/1892م-1377هـ/1958م)
الملقب بشمس الأئمة أبو الأشبال، إمام مصري من أئمة «علم الحديث النبوي» في العصر الحديث، درس العلوم الإسلامية وبرع في كثير منها، فهو فقيه ومحقق وأديب وناقد، لكنه برز في علم الحديث حتى انتهت إليه رئاسة أهل الحديث في عصره، كما اشتغل بالقضاء الشرعي حتى نال عضوية محكمته العليا.
النشأة:
ولد في 29 جمادى الآخرة سنة (1309هـ) الموافق 29 يناير (1892م) بعد فجر يوم الجمعة، وهي نفس السنة التي ولد فيها الشيخ: محمد حامد الفقي مؤسس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر، وكان مولده بدرب الإنسية *قسم الدرب الأحمر بالقاهرة، وسماه أبوه «أحمد شمس الأئمة، أبو الأشبال».
والده هو الشيخ (محمد شاكر) من علماء الأزهر النابغين الذين برزوا في مطلع القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، وهو ينتمي إلى أسرة «أبي علياء» بجرجا من صعيد مصر، وهي أسرة شريفة، ينتهي نسبها إلى سيدنا الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنهما-.
تلقى الوالد (محمد شاكر) تعليمه بالأزهر، واتصل بكبار علمائه، وتتلمذ على أيديهم. بعد تخرجه عمل أمينًا للفتوى بالأزهر، ثم عمل بالقضاء، ثم اختير لمنصب قاضي القضاة بالسودان في 10من ذي القعدة (1317هـ) الموافق 11 من مارس (1900م)، فهو يعد أول من ولي هذا المنصب في السودان، ووضع نظم القضاء الشرعي، ثم عين في سنة (1332هـ=1905م) شيخًا لعلماء الإسكندرية، وشيخًا لمعهدها الديني، ثم اختير وكيلاً لمشيخة الجامع الأزهر في 9من ربيع الآخر (1327هـ) الموافق 29من إبريل (1909م)، فكان من دعاة الإصلاح في الأزهر وتطوير مناهجه ونظمه، ثم استقال من الوكالة بعد أن اختير عضوًا في الجمعية التشريعية سنة (1331هـ = 1913م)، وتفرغ للعمل العام، والإدلاء برأيه في القضايا العامة والكتابة في الصحف، وكان من زعماء الأزهر في ثورة (1919م).
وقد رفض الوالد، الشيخ (محمد شاكر) أن يكون شيخاً للأزهر وسما بنفسه، وله قصة تظهر قوته في الحق.. فقد كان أحد خطباء مصر فصيحاً متكلماً مقتدراً، وأراد هذا الخطيب أن يمدح أحد أمراء مصر عندما كرم (طه حسين)، وكان الأمير حاضراً للخطبة والصلاة، فقال الخطيب في خطبته: (جاءه الأعمى فما عبس بوجهه وما تولى!).. فما كان من الشيخ محمد شاكر إلا أن قام بعد الصلاة، يعلن للناس أن صلاتهم باطلة، وعليهم إعادتها لأن الخطيب كفر بما شتم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
يقول الابن أحمد شاكر: (ولكن الله لم يدعْ لهذا المجرم جرمه في الدنيا، قبل أن يجزيه جزاءه في الأخرى، فأقسمُ بالله لقد رأيته بعيني رأسي، بعد بضع سنين، وبعد أن كان عالياً منتفخاً، مستعزّاً بمَن لاذ بهم من العظماء والكبراء- رأيته مهيناً ذليلاً، خادماً على باب مسجد من مساجد القاهرة، يتلقى نعال المصلين يحفظها في ذلة وصغار، حتى لقد خجلت أن يراني، وأنا أعرفه وهو يعرفني، لا شفقة عليه، فما كان موضعاً للشفقة، ولا شماتة فيه؛ فالرجل النبيل يسمو على الشماتة، ولكن لما رأيت من عبرة وعظة).
وقد أنجب الشيخ «محمد شاكر» عددًا من الأبناء، نبغ منهم اثنان: أما أحدهما فهو العلامة المحدث «أحمد محمد شاكر»، وقد انتهت إليه رئاسة الحديث في مصر، والآخر فهو الأديب الكبير «محمود محمد شاكر» صاحب كتب: «أباطيل وأسمار» «القوس العذراء» «المتنبي».. وغيرها.
اصطحب الوالد ابنه أحمد شاكر إبان سفره إلى السودان، حيث ولي منصب قاضي القضاة، وعمره حينها ثماني سنوات، فألحقه بكلية «جوردون» واستمر بها حتى عودته إلى الإسكندرية بمصر في 26 أبريل سنة (1904م) فألحقه الوالد بمعهد الإسكندرية [وكان الوالد شيخ المعهد]، وفي 29 أبريل (1909م) عاد والده للقاهرة ليلي وكالة مشيخة الأزهر، فالتحق أحمد شاكر بالأزهر حتى نال شهادة العالمية سنة (1917م).
وقد حضر في ذلك الوقت إلى القاهرة الشيخ (عبد الله بن إدريس السنوسي) عالم المغرب ومحدثها، فتلقى عنه أحمد شاكر طائفة كبيرة من «صحيح البخاري»، فأجازه هو وأخاه برواية البخاري.
كما أخذ عن الشيخ (محمد بن الأمين الشنقيطي) كتاب «بلوغ المرام».
وكان من شيوخه أيضًا الشيخ (أحمد بن الشمس الشنقيطي) عالم القبائل الملثمة، وتلقى أيضًا عن الشيخ (شاكر العراقي) فأجازه، وأجاز أخاه عليًّا بجميع كتب السنة.
كما التقى بالقاهرة من علماء السنة الشيخ (طاهر الجزائري) من كبار علماء الشام، والأستاذ (محمد رشيد رضا) صاحب تفسير «المنار» الشهير.
الرحلة العلمية:
درس أحمد شاكر أصول الفقه على الشيخ (محمود أبو دقيقة)، أحد علماء معهد الإسكندرية، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء.
ودرس على والده الشيخ (محمد شاكر) تفسير البغوي، وصحيح مسلم، وسنن الترمذي، وشمائل الرسول، وبعضا من صحيح البخاري، وجمع الجوامع وشرح الأسنوي على المنهاج في الأصول، وشرح الخبيصي، وشرح القطب على الشمسية في المنطق، والرسالة البيانية في البيان، وفقه الهداية في الفقه الحنفي.
وأخذ العلم -كما ذكرنا آنفا-عن الشيخ عبد الله بن إدريس السنوسي، والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي، والشيخ أحمد بن الشمس الشنقيطي، والشيخ شاكر العراقي، والشيخ طاهر الجزائري، والسيد محمد رشيد رضا، والشيخ سليم البشري، والشيخ حبيب الله الشنقيطي، وغيرهم كثير من أئمة الحديث حتى برع فيه.
المنهج والطريق:
درس الشيخ أحمد شاكر بالأزهر على المذهب الحنفي، وبه كان يقضي في القضاء الشرعي، لكنه كان بعيدا عن التعصب لمذهب معين، مؤثرا الرجوع إلى أقوال السلف وأدلتهم.
يقول (أحمد شاكر) بما يوضح مذهبه العلمي، في معرض تحقيقه لكتاب (الرسالة) للشافعي، بعد أن أكثر من الثناء عليه وبيان منزلته:
«وقد يفهم بعض الناس من كلامي عن الشافعي أني أقول ما أقول عن تقليد وعصبية، لما نشأ عليه أكثر أهل العلم من قرون كثيرة، من تفرقهم أحزابا وشيعا علمية، مبنية على العصبية المذهبية، مما أضر بالمسلمين وأخرهم عن سائر الأمم، وكان السبب في زوال حكم الإسلام عن بلاد المسلمين، حتى صاروا يحكمون بقوانين تخالف دين الإسلام، خنعوا لها واستكانوا، في حين كان كثير من علمائهم يأبون الحكم بغير المذهب الذي يتعصبون له ويتعصب له الحكام في البلاد. ومعاذ الله أن أرضى لنفسي خلة أنكرها على الناس، بل أبحث وأجد، وأتبع الدليل حيثما وجد. وقد نشأت في طلب العلم وتفقهت على مذهب أبي حنيفة، ونلت شهادة العالمية من الأزهر الشريف حنفيا، ووليت القضاء منذ عشرين سنة أحكم كما يحكم إخواني بما أذن لنا بالحكم به من مذهب الحنفية. ولكني بجوار هذا بدأت دراسة السنة النبوية أثناء طلب العلم، من نحو ثلاثين سنة، فسمعت كثيرا وقرأت كثيرا، ودرست أخبار العلماء والأئمة، ونظرت في أقوالهم وأدلتهم، لم أتعصب لواحد منهم، ولم أحد عن سنن الحق فيما بدا لي، فإن أخطأت فكما يخطئ الرجل، وإن أصبت فكما يصيب الرجل. أحترم رأيي ورأي غيري، وأحترم ما أعتقده حقا قبل كل شيء وفوق كل شيء. فمن هذا قلت ما قلت واعتقدت ما اعتقدت في الشافعي، رحمه الله ورضي عنه» [1].
المكانة العلمية:
كان والده الشيخ (محمد شاكر) هو صاحب الأثر الكبير في توجيه الشيخ أحمد شاكر إلى معرفة كتب الحديث منذ عام (1909م)، فلما كانت سنة (1911م) اهتم بقراءة «مسند أحمد بن حنبل» رحمه الله، وظل منذ ذلك التاريخ مشغولًا بدراسته حتى بدأ في طبع شرحه على «المسند» سنة (1365هـ) الموافق (1946م)، وقد بذل في تحقيقه أقصى ما يستطيع عالِم من جهد في الضبط والتحقيق والتنظيم.
ولقد كان الشيخ أحمد شاكر كما يقول عنه المحقق الأستاذ (عبد السلام محمد هارون): «إمامًا يَعْسر التعريف بفضله كل العُسْر، ويقصر الصنع عن الوفاء له كل الوفاء».
وقال عنه الشيخ (محمود محمد شاكر): «وهو أحد الأفذاذ القلائل الذين درسوا الحديث النبوي في زماننا دراسة وافية، قائمة على الأصول التي اشتهر بها أئمة هذا العلم في القرون الأولى، وكان له اجتهاد عُرف به في جرح الرجال وتعديلهم، أفضى به إلى مخالفة القدماء والمحدثين، ونصر رأيه بالأدلة البينة، فصار له مذهب معروف بين المشتغلين بهذا العلم على قلتهم».
وكان لمعرفته بالسنة النبوية ودراستها أثر كبير في أحكامه، فقد تولى القضاء في مصر أكثر من ثلاثين سنة، وكان له فيها أحكام مشهورة في القضاء الشرعي، قضى فيها باجتهاده غير مقلد ولا متبع.
وإذا كان الشيخ (محمد حامد الفقي) صاحب باع كبير في تفسير القرآن الكريم وتحقيق كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، فإن رفيقه في محبة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية هو الشيخ أحمد شاكر، فقد كان صاحب اليد الطولى في تحقيق كتب السنة النبوية وغيرها، فأصبح بذلك العالم المحدث المفسر الفقيه اللغوي الأديب القاضي والصحفي، وقد قاما معًا بـإخراج «تهذيب سنن أبي داود».
المجال السياسي والاجتماعي:
عاش الشيخ أحمد شاكر في فترة اتسمت بكثرة الأحداث وتواليها، والدول الإسلامية تئن تحت نير الاستعمار الإنجليزي والفرنسي، وخور المسلمين وعجز معظم العلماء عن القيام بواجبهم، بل كانوا يشعرون بالانهزامية والصغار أمام هجمات الصليبيين وتلامذتهم من المستشرقين الفكرية وطعنهم فى هذا الدين، والتركيز على مصر المركز العلمي للعالم الإسلامي، واليهود يخططون لاحتلال فلسطين، وأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية أقصيت عن حياة الناس، بفعل الفساد والتخطيط الصليبي الماكر ضد هذه الأمة، حتى صار التدين والتمسك بدين الإسلام وصمة عار وتخلفاً ورجعية.
وأمام هذه الموجات المتلاطمة والعواصف الجارفة التي تهب بالفساد وقمع الصالحين من العباد، ونصبوا لذلك رايات في كل هضبة وواد، لا يقوى على الصمود والمواجهة إلا العظماء من الرجال، وكما يقال: «لكل زمان دولة ورجال»، فقد هيأ الله سبحانه وتعالى الشيخ شاكر ليذود عن حياض هذه الأمة ويدافع عن شرفها وعزتها التي لا تكون أبداً إلا بتمسكها بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام، فانبرى الشيخ للتصدي لكل الأفكار الهدامة متمسكاً بكتاب الله ملتزماً بعقيدة السلف، يقارع الأعداء وتلامذة الغرب من المستشرقين دون أن تلين له قناة أو تخور له عزيمة، مع قلة من أمثاله من الرجال.
وصار يدبج ببراعة مقالات نفيسة وتعليقات مفيدة على بعض ما حققه من الكتب، ومن ذلك تعليقاته على تفسير ابن جرير الطبري، وعمدة التفسير مفصلاً القول عن آيات الحاكمية وتكفير من لا يحكم بشريعة الله، وتعليقاته لا تزال مصدراً هاماً لمن جاء بعده من العلماء المجاهدين الذين فتح الله بصيرتهم.
وبعيدا عن جو التصور النظري، فالاطلاع على كتابه «كلمة الحق» يكشف للقارئ مدى مقدرة الشيخ على البيان وفصاحته، ودفاعه عن هذا الدين الحنيف، وتصديه للمبتدعين، والخرافيين وللمستشرقين وغيرهم.
وبالأخص مقالات الشيخ الهامة: «أيتها الأمم المستعبدة»، «بيان إلى الأمة المصرية خاصة وإلى الأمم العربية والإسلامية عامة»، «تحية المؤتمر العربي في قضية فلسطين»..ستلاحظ من خلالها مواقفه الحازمة وبغضه لأعداء الله، وتحريض الأمة على جهاد المستعمر الذي نهب خيرات البلاد ونشر في الأمة الفساد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الثمرات:
تدور أعمال أحمد شاكر وجهوده العلمية حول محورين أساسين هما:
• بعث التراث العربي ونشره نشرًا دقيقًا.
• كتابة البحوث والرسائل العلمية.
وقد استأثر الجانب الأول بجهود الشيخ، وإفراغ طاقته الجبارة في العمل والبحث، وكان تحقيق كتاب «الرسالة» للإمام الشافعي هو أول كتاب ينشره بين الناس، وكان تحقيقا له على غير ما اعتاد الناس أن يقفوا عليه من تحقيقات المستشرقين، وجاء عمله نموذجًا لفن تحقيق التراث، فقد اعتمد على أصل قديم بخط الربيع بن سليمان تلميذ الشافعي، كتبه في حياة إمامه، ووضع مقدمة إضافية للكتاب بلغت (100) صفحة، وخرّج أحاديث الكتاب تخريجًا علميًا دقيقًا، مع فهارس شاملة، وتعليقات وشروح تدل على سعة العلم والتمكن من فن الحديث.
ثم اتجه إلى أصول كتب السنة يحقق بعضها، فحقق جزأين من سنن الترمذي، وأخرج الجزء الأول من صحيح ابن حبان، واشترك مع الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي في إخراج وتحقيق تهذيب سنن أبي داود.
وتعليقات الشيخ أحمد شاكر على جامع الترمذي لا يستغني عنها طالب علم، وهي أيضاً منهج لتحقيق الكتب. وهي في مجلدين جامع الترمذي بتحقيق الشيخ أحمد شاكر، يستفيد منها طالب العلم في التصحيح، كما يستفيد منها أيضاً منهجية التحقيق.. نعم قد نختلف مع الشيخ شاكر -رحمه الله- في توثيق بعض الرواة وتضعيفهم، حيث وثق في تعليقاته أكثر من عشرين راوياً جماهير أهل العلم على تضعيفهم -نختلف معه في هذا- لكن لا يعني أننا لا نفيد منه، فالشيخ مدرسة في التحقيق.
كما أطلق الشيخ شاكر طاقته لتحقيق مسند أحمد بن حنبل، وهو أضخم دواوين السنة، وكان التعامل مع المسند يحتاج إلى معرفة واسعة وعلم مكين، فالكتاب يقوم على جعل أحاديث كل صحابي على حدة، فمسند ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- مثلاً يضم الأحاديث التي رواها دون ترتيب، وهكذا، وكانت صعوبة التعامل مع المسند مصدر شكوى من كبار المحدثين وأعلامهم، وهو ما جعل الحافظ الذهبي يتمنى أن يقيض الله لهذا الديوان الكبير من يخدمه ويبوبه، ويرتب هيئته.
وكان عمل الشيخ «شاكر» في تحقيق المسند عظيمًا فأخرج منه خمسة عشر جزءًا على أحسن ما يكون التحقيق؛ فقد رقم أحاديث الكتاب، وعلّق عليها وخرّجها، وحكم عليها صحة وضعفًا، وضبط أعلامها، وشرح غريبها، وجعل لكل جزء فهارس فنية دقيقة.
إلا أن المنية عاجلته دون أن يتمكن من إتمامه، فلم ينته من تخريج كامل أحاديث المسند بل وصل إلى ثلث الكتاب تقريباً، وعدد الأحاديث التي حققها (8099) وقدم للكتاب بنقل كتابين جعلهما كالمقدمة بالنسبة للمسند هما: «خصائص المسند» للحافظ أبي موسى المديني، و«المصعد الأحمد في ختم مسند الإمام أحمد» لابن الجزري.
ولم يقدر أحد أن يكمله على النمط الذي خطه الشيخ أحمد شاكر، فقد كان المقدر لفهارس «المسند» أن يكون المدار فيها على مسارب شتى من المعاني التفصيلية التحليلية الدقيقة.
كما ألف الشيخ أحمد شاكر كتبا عدة، وله تعليقات وهوامش على الكتب التي حققها، ومن أشهر مؤلفاته:
• كتاب «نظام الطلاق في الإسلام»، اجتهد فيه اجتهادا حرا ولم يتعصب لمذهب من المذاهب.
• كتاب «الكتاب والسنة» وهو دعوة إلى أخذ القوانين من الكتاب والسنة.
•كتاب «كلمة الحق» في شئون المسلمين وحرب الوثنية والشرك والدفاع عن القرآن والسنة، وهي مجموعة مقالات كتبها في مجلة «الهدى النبوي» جمعت في كتاب بعد وفاته.
• كتاب «كلمة الفصل في قتل مدمني الخمر» وفيه يستحث ملوك المسلمين ضد الخمور وتجارها ومدنيها.
• «الشرع واللغة».. رسالة في الرد على (عبد العزيز فهمي باشا) الذي اقترح كتابة اللغة العربية بحروف لاتينية.
وكما ذكرنا آنفا فلقد حقق أحمد شاكر الكثير من كتب التراث الإسلامي، في مجالات كثيرة، نذكرها مرتبة، وهي كالآتي:
• «الرسالة» للإمام المطلبي محمد بن إدريس الشافعي عن أصل بخط الربيع بن سليمان كتبه في حياة الشافعي، وهو أول كتاب حققه، وقد بذل فيه عناية بالغة فكان على درجة عالية من الدقة والتحقيق.
• «مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل» أتم منه 15 جزءا فقط وتوفي قبل إتمامه.
• الجزء الأول من «مسند ابن حبان».
• جزءين من «الجامع الصحيح» للترمذي.
• تحقيق مختصر سنن أبي داود للحافظ المنذري، ومعه معالم السنن للخطابي، وتهذيب ابن قيِّم الجوزية، بالاشتراك مع الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي، وطبع الكتاب في ثمانية مجلدات.
• شرح كتاب «اختصار علوم الحديث» للحافظ ابن كثير.
• شرح «ألفية السيوطي» في علم الحديث، وطبع الكتاب في مجلدين.
•«عمدة التفسير» عن تفسير الحافظ ابن كثير، اختصره وحذف منه الأسانيد، والروايات الإسرائيلية والأحاديث الضعيفة، وتفاصيل المسائل الكلامية، وهو أفضل المختصرات التي طبعت لتفسير ابن كثير، أتم منه 5 أجزاء [ظل الجزء الأخير منه مفقودا لسنوات حتى عثر عليه وتم طبع الكتاب كاملا].
•تخريج أحاديث من تفسير الطبري: شارك أخاه محمود شاكر في تخريج أحاديث بعض الأجزاء من هذا التفسير، وعلق على بعض الأحاديث إلى الجزء الثالث عشر.
• كتاب «الإحكام» لابن حزم الظاهري في أصول الفقه، وجزءين من كتاب «المحلى».
•كتاب «العمدة في الأحكام» للحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي.
•كتاب «جماع العلم» للشافعي.
• تحقيق كتاب «شرح العقيدة الطحاوية».
• شارك مع الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون في تحقيق وإخراج «المفضّليات» للمفضل الضبي، «الأصمعيات» للأصمعي، «إصلاح المنطق» لابن السكيت.
• كتاب «الشعر والشعراء» لابن قتيبة.
• كتاب «لباب الأدب» للأمير أسامة بن منقذ المتوفى سنة 584هـ.
• كتاب «المعرب» للجواليقي في اللغة.
وقد بلغ مجموع ما نشره سواء ما كان من تأليفه أو من تحقيقه 34 عملاً، وتنوعت أعماله فشملت السنة والفقه والأصول والتفسير والتوحيد واللغة، وسعة هذه الميادين تدل على ما كان يتمتع به الشيخ من غزارة العلم ورحابة الأفق والتمكن والفهم.
ومما أخذ على الشيخ شاكر – رحمه الله- أن معظم الكتب الهامة التي قام بتحقيقها أو شرحها لم يكد يتممها، وكأنه كان يشتغل بأكثر من كتاب في وقت واحد، فالترمذي والمسند وصحيح ابن حبان وتفسير ابن كثير وتفسير الطبري...وغيرها، لم تكتمل، ولو أكملها لكانت الفائدة أوسع وأكثر، فلا تكاد تجد من يسد هذا الفراغ الذي تركه الشيخ، فمنهجه وأسلوبه يختلف عمن جاء من بعده.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

موضوع طيب يا شيخ محمد ، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

منهجه في تصحيح الأسانيد:
غلب على الشيخ في مجال البحث العلمي الاهتمام بتخريج الأحاديث ودراسة أسانيدها خاصة في تخريجه لأحاديث «المسند». وعند تتبع الأسانيد التي حكم عليها بالصحة، يلاحظ أن أهم القواعد التي يسير عليها في تصحيح إسناد حديث ما هي كالآتي:
1- إذا ذكر البخاري الراوي في «تاريخه الكبير» وسكت عنه، ولم يذكره في الضعفاء، فإن الشيخ يعتبر سكوته توثيقاً للراوي.
2- إذا ذكر ابن أبي حاتم الراوي في «الجرح والتعديل» وسكت عنه أيضا، فإن الشيخ يعتبر سكوته عن الراوي توثيقاً له.
3- كان يعتمد على توثيق ابن حبان، فالرواة الذين ذكرهم ابن حبان في كتاب «الثقات» ثقات عند الشيخ أحمد شاكر.
4- توثيقه لـ (عبد الله بن لهيعة) بإطلاق.
5- توثيقه للمجهول من التابعين قياساً لحالهم على حال الصحابة.
ومما أخذ على الشيخ في نقد منهجه في تصحيح الأسانيد بناء على أهم القواعد المذكورة آنفاً :
فالبخاري في «التاريخ الكبير» وكذا ابن أبي حاتم في «الجرح والتعديل» لا يعتبر سكوتهما عن الراوي تعديلاً له، فقد يذكر البخاري في كتابه راوياً ضعيفاً ويسكت عنه، وقد يسكت عن بعض الرواة المجهولين، ويسكت أحياناً عن بعض الرواة الذين لم يعرفهم ولم يفرق بين أسمائهم.
وأما ابن أبي حاتم فقد يسكت عن الرواة الذين لم يتمكن من معرفة أحوالهم فقد قال في مقدمة كتاب الجرح والتعديل: «على أنا قد ذكرنا أسامي كثيرة مهملة من الجرح والتعديل، كتبناها ليشتمل الكتاب على كل من روي عنه العلم وجاء وجود الجرح والتعديل فيهم فنحن ملحقوها بهم من بعد إن شاء الله تعالى».
أما اعتماده على توثيق ابن حبان ، فابن حبان كان متساهلاً في التوثيق فما كل من ذكرهم في «كتاب الثقات» بثقات. وقد تكلم عن تساهل ابن حبان في التوثيق العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني في كتاب «التنكيل» وكذا الشيخ ناصر الألباني في مواضع من «السلسلة الضعيفة». فكان مما قاله الألباني: «إن ابن حبان متساهل في التوثيق، فإنه كثيراً ما يوثق المجهولين حتى الذين يصرح هو بنفسه أنه لا يدري من هو ولا من أبوه».
وتساهله نابع من اصطلاحه في تعريف العدل، فالعدل عنده من لم يعرف منه الجرح إذ الجرح ضد التعديل، فمن لم يعلم بجرح فهو عدل إذا لم يبين ضده إذ لم يكلف الناس معرفة ما غاب عنهم.[2]
وأما توثيقه لعبد الله بن لهيعة بإطلاق فهو موضع انتقاد أيضاً. إذ أن عبد الله بن لهيعة ضعفه أكثر العلماء الذين يعتد بقولهم كابن معين، والنسائي، وابن المديني، والجوزجاني، وابن حبان، والذهبي، وابن خزيمة، لأنه اختلط في آخر عمره بعد احتراق كتبه، وأما من روى عنه قبل الاختلاط فروايته صحيحة، والذين رووا عنه قبل أن يختلط وقبل احتراق كتبه هم العبادلة... «عبد الله ابن المبارك، وعبد الله بن وهب، وعبد الله بن المقرئ» وفي غير رواية هؤلاء عنه فهو ضعيف.
وأما توثيقه للمجهولين من التابعين فليس بصحيح، وإنما فعل ذلك قياساً لحال هؤلاء على حال الصحابة، والفرق واضح، فالصحابة مشهود بعدالتهم وثقتهم وقد رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه، وليس حال التابعين كذلك.. قال الحافظ ابن حجر: «ثم إن من بعد الصحابة تلقوا ذلك منهم وبذلوا أنفسهم في حفظه وتبليغه، وكذلك من بعدهم إلا أنه دخل فيمن بعد الصحابة في كل عصر قوم ممن ليست لهم أهلية ذلك وتبليغه، فأخطأوا فيما تحملوا ونقلوا، ومنهم من تعمد ذلك فدخلت الآفة فيه من هذا الوجه، فأقام الله طائفة كثيرة من هذه الأمة للذب عن سنة نبيه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فتكلموا في الرواة على قصد النصيحة».[3]
لكن الشيخ أحمد شاكر إذا مر بتابعي وكان مجهولاً، فكثيراً ما يكرر العبارة الآتية: «وهو تابعي، فأمره على الستر والعدل حتى يتبين فيه جرح».
من روائع مقالاته:
• يقول - رحمه الله- في مقال له بعنوان «تصحيح الكتب»:
تصحيح الكتب، وتحقيقها من أشق الأعمال وأكبرها تبعة، ولقد صوَّر أبو عمرو الجاحظ ذلك أقوى تصوير، في كتاب «الحيوان» فقال [ج1، ص79 من طبعة أولاد السيد مصطفى الحلبي بمصر]: «ولربما أراد مؤلف الكتاب أن يصلح تصحيفاً، أو كلمة ساقطة، فيكون إنشاء عشر ورقات من حرِّ اللفظ، وشريف المعاني أيسر عليه من إتمام ذلك النقص؛ حتى يرده إلى موضعه من أمثلة الكلام؛ فكيف يطيق ذلك المعارض المستأجر، والحكيم نفسه قد أعجزه هذا الباب؟ وأعجب من ذلك أنه يأخذ بأمرين: قد أصلح الفاسد، وزاد الصالح صلاحاً، ثم يصير هذا الكتاب بعد ذلك نسخة لإنسان آخر، فيسير فيه الورَّاق الثاني سيرة الورَّاق الأول.
ولا يزال الكتاب تتداوله الأيدي الجانية، والأعراض المفسدة، حتى يصير غلطاً صرفاً وكذباً مصمتاً؛ فما ظنكم بكتاب تتعاقبه المترجمون بالإفساد، وتتعاوره الخطاط بشرٍّ من ذلك أو بمثله، كتاب متقادم الميلاد، دهريُّ الصنعة».
وقال الأخفش: «لو نُسخ الكتاب، ولم يعارض، ثم نُسخ ولم يعارض خرج أعجميّا!».
وصدق الجاحظ والأخفش، وقد كان الخطر قديماً في الكتب المخطوطة، وهو خطر محصور؛ لقلة تداول الأيدي إياها، مهما كثرت وذاعت؛ فماذا كانا قائلَينِ لو رأيا ما رأينا من المطابع، وما تجترحه من جرائم تسميها كتباً!!
ألوف من النسخ من كل كتاب، تنشر في الأسواق والمكاتب، تتناولها أيدي الناس، ليس فيها صحيح إلا قليلاً؛ يقرؤها العالم المتمكن، والمتعلم المستفيد، والعامي الجاهل، وفيها أغلاط واضحة، وأغلاط مشكلة، ونقص وتحريف؛ فيضطرب العالم المتثبِّت إذا هو وقع في خطأ في موضع نظر وتأمل ويظن بما علم الظنون، ويخشى أن يكون هو المخطئ، فيراجع ويراجع، حتى يستبين له وجه الصواب؛ فإذا به أضاع وقتاً نفيساً وبذل جهداً هو إليه أحوج؛ ضحيَّة لعب من مصحح في مطبعة، أو عمد من ناشر أمِّيٍّ، يأبى إلا أن يوسد الأمر إلى غير أهله، ويأبى إلا أن يركب رأسه؛ فلا يكون مع رأيه رأي.
ويشتبه الأمر على المتعلم الناشئ، في الواضح والمشكل، وقد يثق بالكتاب بين يديه، فيحفظ بالخطأ، ويطمئن إليه، ثم يكون إقناعه بغيره عسيراً، وتصوَّر أنت حال العامي بعد ذلك!!.
وأيُّ كتب تبتلى هذا البلاء؟ كتب هي ثروة ضخمة من مجد الإسلام، ومفخرة للمسلمين، كتب الدين والعلم: التفسير والحديث، والأدب والتاريخ، وما إلى ذلك من علوم أُخر.
وفي غمرة هذا العبث تضيء قلةٌ من الكتب طبعت في مطبعة بولاق قديماً عندما كان فيها أساطين المصححين، أمثال الشيخ محمد قطة العدوي، والشيخ نصر الهوريني، وفي بعض المطابع الأهلية كمطبعة الحلبي والخانجي.
وشيء نادر عنى به بعض المستشرقين في أوروبة وغيرها من أقطار الأرض يمتاز عن كل ما طبع في مصر بالمحافظة الدقيقة -غالباً- على ما في الأصول المخطوطة التي يطبع عنها مهما اختلفت، ويذكرون ما فيها من خطأ وصواب، يضعونه تحت أنظار القارئين، فَرُبَّ خطأ في نظر مصحح الكتاب هو الصواب الموافق لما قال المؤلف، وقد يَتَبَيَّنُهُ شخص آخر عن فهم ثاقب، أو دليل ثابت.
وتمتاز طباعتهم - أيضاً - بوصف الأصول التي يطبعون عنها وصفاً جيداً، يظهر القارئ على مبلغ الثقة بها، أو الشك في صحتها؛ ليكون على صحة من أمره.
وهذه ميزة لن تجدها في شيء مما طبع في مصر قديماً بلغ ما بلغ من الصحة والإتقان؛ فها هي الطبعات الصحيحة المتقنة من نفائس الكتب المطبوعة في بولاق، أمثال: الكشاف، والفخر، والطبري، وأبي السعود، وحاشية زاده على البيضاوي، وغيرها من كتب التفسير، وأمثال البخاري، ومسلم، والترمذي، والقسطلاني، والنووي على مسلم، والأم للإمام الشافعي، وغير ذلك من كتب الحديث والفقه؛ وأمثال لسان العرب، والقاموس، والصحاح، وسيبويه، والأغاني، والمزهر، والخزانة الكبرى، والعقد الفريد، وغيرها من كتب اللغة والأدب؛ وأمثال تاريخ ابن الأثير، وخطط المقريزي، ونفح الطيب، وابن خلكان، وذيله، والجبرتي، وغيرها من كتب التاريخ والتراجم، إلى غير ذلك مما طبع من الدواوين الكبار ومصادر العلوم والفنون.
أتجد في شيء من هذا دليلاً أو إشارة إلى الأصل الذي أخذ؟!
وأقرب مثل لذلك كتاب سيبوبه طبع في باريس سنة 1881م (توافق سنتي 1298، 1299هـ) ثم طبع في بولاق في سني (1316- 1318هـ ) وتجد في الأولى اختلاف النسخ تفصيلاً بالحاشية، ومقدمة باللغة الفرنساوية فيها بيان الأصول التي طبع عنها، ونصَّ ما كتب عليها من تواريخ وسماعات واصطلاحات وغير ذلك حرفيَّاً باللغة العربية؛ ثم لا تجد في طبعة بولاق حرفاً واحداً من ذلك كله، ولا إشارة إلى أنها أخذت من طبعة باريس.
فكان عمل هؤلاء المستشرقين مرشداً للباحثين من المُحْدَثين.
وفي مقدمة من قلَّدهم وسار على نهجهم العلامةُ الحاج أحمد زكي باشا- رحمه الله - ثم من سار سيره، واحتذى حذوه.ومن ذلك كانت طبعات المستشرقين نفائس تقتنى، وأعلاقاً تُدَّخَر، وتغالى الناس، وتغالينا في اقتنائها على علو ثمنها، وتعسر كثير منها على راغبيه.
ثم غلا قومنا غلوَّاً غير مستساغ في تمجيد المستشرقين، والإشادة بذكرهم، والاستخذاء لهم، والاحتجاج بكل ما يصدر عنهم من رأي خطأ أو صواب يتقلدونه، ويدافعون عنه، ويجعلون قولهم فوق كل قول، وكلمتهم عالية على كل كلمة؛ إذ رأوهم أتقنوا صناعة من الصناعات: صناعة تصحيح الكتب؛ فظنوا أنهم بلغوا فيما اشتغلوا به من علوم الإسلام والعربية الغاية، وأنهم اهتدوا إلى ما لم يهتد إليه أحد من أساطين الإسلام وباحثيه؛ حتى في الدين: التفسير والحديث والفقه.
وجهلوا أو نسوا، أو علموا وتناسوا أن المستشرقين طلائع المبشرين، وأن جلَّ أبحاثهم في الإسلام وما إليه إنما تصدر عن هوى، وقصد دفين، وأنهم كسابقيهم ﴿ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ ﴾ [النساء: 46].
وإنما يفْضُلونهم بأنهم يحافظون على النصوص، ثم هم يحرفونها بالتأويل والاستنباط.
نعم إن منهم رجالاً أحرار الفكر لا يقصدون إلى التعصب، ولا يميلون مع الهوى، ولكنهم أخذوا العلم عن غير أهله، وأخذوه من الكتب، وهم يبحثون في لغة غير لغتهم، وفي علوم لم تمتزج بأرواحهم، وعلى أسس غير ثابتة وضعها متقدموهم، ثم لا يزال ما نُشِّئوا عليه، واعتقدوا يَغْلِبُهم، ثم ينحرف بهم عن الجادة، فإذا هم قد ساروا في طريق آخر غير ما يؤدي إليه حريةُ الفكر والنظر السليم.
ومعاذ الله أن أبخس أحداً حقه، أو أنكر ما للمستشرقين من جهد مشكور في إحياء آثارنا الخالدة، ونشر مفاخر أئمتنا العظماء.
ولكني رجل أريد أن أضع الأمور مواضعها، وأن أُقِرَّ الحقَّ في نصابه، وأريد أن أعرف الفضل لصاحبه، في حدود ما أسدى إلينا من فضل، ثم لا أجاوز به حده، ولا أعلو به عن مستواه.
ولكني رجل أتعصب لديني ولغتي أشد العصبية، وأعرف معنى العصبية وحدَّها، وأنْ ليس معناه العدوان، وأنْ ليس في الخروج عنها إلا الذل والاستسلام.
وإنما معناها الاحتفاظ بمآثرنا ومفاخرنا، وحوطُها والذود عنها؛ وإنما معناها أن العزة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين، وأعرف أنه «ما غُزِيَ قوم قط في عقر دارهم إلا ذلوا».
وقد - والله - غُزِينا في عقر دارنا، وفي كل ما يقدسه الإسلام، ويفاخر به المسلمون.
وكان قومنا ضعافاً، والضعيف مُغْرَىً أبداً بتقليد القويِّ وتمجيده؛ فرأوا من أعمال الأجانب ما بهر أبصارهم؛ فقلدوهم في كل شيء، وعظموهم في كل شيء، وكادت أن تعصف بهم العواصف، لولا فضل الله ورحمته.
غرَّ الناسَ ما رأوا من إتقان مطبوعات المستشرقين؛ فظنوا أن هذه خطة اخترعوها، وصناعة ابتكروها، لا على مثال سابق، ليس لهم فيها من سلف، ووقع في وهمهم أن ليس أحد من المسلمين بمستطيع أن يأتي بمثل ما أتوا، بَلْهَ أن يَبُزَّهم إلا أن يكون تقليداً واتباعاً، وراحوا يثقون بالأجنبي، ويزدرون ابن قومهم ودينهم؛ فلا يعهدون له بجلائل الأعمال وعظيمها، بل دائماً: المستشرقون! المستشرقون!! ويلقى الأجنبي منهم كل عون وتأييد إلى ما له في قومه وبلاده من عون وتأييد.
وقد يلقون للمسلم والمصري فضلات من الثقة؛ على أن يكون ممن يعلنون اتِّبَاع المستشرقين، والاقتداء بهم، والاهتداء بهديهم، وعلى أن يكون ممن درسوا وتعلموا باللغات الأجنبية، حتى فيما كان من العلوم إسلاميَّاً وعربيَّاً خالصاً، وعلى أنه إذا عهد لأجنبي ومصري بعمل واحد كان الاسم كله للأول، والثاني تابع؛ ولعله أن يكون الثاني أرسخ قدماً فيما عهد إليهما، على قاعدة: «علمه وأطع أمره»!!
وما كان هذا الذي نصف خاصَّاً بالعمل في الكتب وحدها، وإنما هي ذلة ضربت على المسلمين في شأنهم كله، عن خطط تبشيرية ثم استعمارية، رسمت ونفِّذت، في كل بلد من بلدان الإسلام، وليس المقام مقام تفصيل ذلك، ولكنا نعود إلى ما نحن بسببه من تصحيح الكتب.
لم يكن هؤلاء الأجانب مبتكري قواعد التصحيح، وإنما سبقهم إليها علماء الإسلام المتقدمون، وكتبوا فيها فصولاً نفيسة، نذكر بعضها هنا، على أن يذكر القارئ أنهم ابتكروا هذه القواعد؛ لتصحيح الكتب المحفوظة، إذ لم تكن المطابع وُجدت، ولو كانت لديهم لأتوا من ذلك بالعجب العجاب، ونحن وارثو مجدهم وعزِّهم، وإلينا انتهت علومهم؛ فلعلنا نحفز هممنا لإتمام ما بدؤوا به.
نبني كما كانت أوائلنا 
تبني ونفعل مثل ما فعلوا [4]
وفي مقال بعنوان «كلمة حق» يقول رحمات الله تعالى عليه:
ما أَقلَّ ما قلنا (كلمةَ الحق) في مواقف الرجال، وما أَكثر ما قصّرنا في ذلك، إن لم يكن خوفاً فضعفاً، ونستغفر الله، وأَرى أَنْ قد آن الأوان لنقولها ما استطعنا؛ كفَّارةً عما سَلَف من تقصير، وعما أَسْلَفْتُ من الذنوب، ليس لها إلاَّ عفوُ الله ورحمته، والعمر يجري بنا سريعاً، والحياة توشك أن تبلغ منتهاها.
وأَرى أنْ قد آنَ الأوانُ لنقولها ما استطعنا، وبلادُنا، وبلاد الإسلام تنحدر في مجرى السَّيْل، إلى هُوَّة لا قرار لها، هُوَّةِ الإلحاد والإباحية والانحلال، فإن لم نقف منهم موقف النذير، وإن نأخذ بحُجَزِهم عن النار انحدرنا معهم، وأصابنا من عَقَابيل ذلك ما يصيبهم، وكان علينا من الإثم أضعاف ما حُمِّلو.
ذلك بأن الله أخذ علينا الميثاق: ﴿ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلاَ تَكْتُمُونَهُ ﴾ [آل عمران: 187].
وذلك بأن ضرب لنا المثل بأَشقى الأُمم: ﴿ لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُودَ وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ ﴾ [المائدة:78-79 ].
وذلك بأن الله وصفنا-معشرَ المسلمين- بأننا خيرُ الأمم: ﴿ كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ ﴾ [آل عمران:110].
فإن فقدنا ما جعلنا الله به خير الأُمم، كنَّا كَمَثَل أشقاها، وليس من منزلة هناك بينهم. وذلك بأن الله يقول: ﴿ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلَا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَداً إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيباً ﴾ [الأحزاب:39].
وذلك بأن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: «أَلاَ لا يمنعنَّ أحدكم رهبة الناس أن يقول بحقٍّ إذا رآه الناس أو شَهِدَه؛ فإنه لا يُقرِّب من أَجَلٍ ذلك، ولا يُبَاعد من رِزْقٍ، أَنْ يقولَ بحقٍّ، أو يُذَكِّرَ بِعَظِيمٍ».
وذلك بأن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: «لا يحقرنَّ أحدكم نفسه»، قالوا:يا رسول الله، كيف يحقر أَحدنا نفسه؟قال: «يرى أمراً لله عليه فيه مقال، ثم لا يقولُ فيه؛ فيقولُ الله -عز وجل- له يوم القيامة: ما منعك أن تقولَ فيَّ كذا وكذا ؟فيقولُ خَشْيَة الناس، فيقول ُ:فإياي كنت أَحقَّ أن تَخْشَى».
نريد أن نقول (كلمة الحق) في شؤون المسلمين كلها، نريد أن ننافح عن الإسلام ما استطعنا، بالقول الفصل، والكلمة الصريحة، لا نخشى أحداً إلاَّ الله؛ إذ نقول ما نقول في حدود ما أنزل الله لنا به، بل ما أوجب عليه أن نقوله، بهدي كتاب ربنا، وسنة رسوله.
نريد أَن نحارب الوثنية الحديثة والشرك الحديث، اللذين شاعا في بلادنا وفي أكثر بلاد الإسلام، تقليداً لأُوربة الوثنية الملحدة، كما حارب سلفنا الصالح الوثنية القديمة، والشرك القديم.
نريد أن ننافح عن القرآن، وقد اعتاد ناس أن يلعبوا بكتاب الله بين أَظهرنا، فمن متأول لآياته غير ِمؤمن به، يريد أن يَقْسِرَها على غير ما يدل عليه صريح اللفظ في كلام العرب، حتى يوافق ما آمن به، أو ما أُشْرِبتْهُ نفسه، من عقائد أُوربة ووثنيتها وإلحادها، أو يُقَرِّبه إلى عاداتهم وآدابهم -إن كانت لهم آداب - ليجعل الإسلام ديناً عصريَّاً في نظره ونظر ساداته الذين ارتضع ألبانهم، أو رُبِّي في أحضانهم!!.
ومن منكر لكل شيء من عالم الغيب، فلا يفتأ يحاور ويداور؛ ليجعل عالم الغيب كله موافقاً لظواهر ما رأى من سنن الكون، إن كان يرى، أو على الأصح لما فهم أَن أُوربة ترى!! نعم، لا بأس عليه -عنده- أن يؤمن بشيء مما وراء المادة، إن أثبته السادة الأُوربيون، ولو كان من خرافات استحضار الأرواح!
ومن جاهل لا يفقه في الإسلام شيئاً، ثم لا يستحي أن يتلاعب بقراءات القرآن وألفاظه المعجزة السامية ،فيكذب كل الأئمة والحفاظ فيما حفظوا ورووا؛ تقليداً لعصبية الإفرنج التي يريدون بها أن يهدموا هذا الكتاب الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه؛ ليجعلوه مثل ما لديهم من كتب.وهكذا ما نرى وترون.
نريد أن نحفظ أعراض المسلمين. وأن نحارب ما أحدث «النسوانُ» وأنصار «النسوانُ» من منكرات الإباحة والمجون والفجور والدعارة، هؤلاء «النسوانُ» الـلائي ليس لهن رجال، إلاَّ رجال «يُشْبِهْنَ» الرجال!! هذه الحركة النسائية الماجنة، التي يتزعمها المجددون وأشباه المجددين، والمخنثون من الرجال، والمترجلات من النساء، التي يهدمون بها كل خلق كريم، يتسابق أولئك وهؤلاء إلى الشهوات، وإلى الشهوات فقط.
نريد أن ندعو الصالحين من المؤمنين، والصالحات من المؤمنات: الذين بقي في نفوسهم الحفاظ والغيرة ومقومات الرجولة، واللاتي بقي في نفوسهن الحياء والعفة والتصوُّن إلى العمل الجدِّي الحازم على إرجاع المرأة المسلمة إلى خدرها الإسلامي الموصون، إلى حجابها الذي أمر الله به؛ طوعاً أو كره.
نريد أن نثابر على ما دَعَوْنَا وندعو إليه من العودة إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله في قضائنا كله، في كل بلاد الإسلام، وهدم الطاغوت الإفرنجي الذي ضُرب على المسلمين في عقر دارهم في صورة قوانين، والله -تعالى- يقول: ﴿ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُواْ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يَتَحَاكَمُواْ إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُواْ أَن يَكْفُرُواْ بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيداً وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ رَأَيْتَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنكَ صُدُوداً ﴾ [النساء:60-61]، ثم يقول: ﴿ فَلاَ وَرَبِّكَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىَ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَجِدُواْ فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُواْ تَسْلِيماً ﴾ [النساء: 65].
نريد أن نتحدث في السياسةِ العليا للأمة الإسلامية، التي تجعلهم «أمة واحدة»، كما وصفهم الله في كتابه، نسمو بها على بدعة القومية، وعلى أهواء الأحزاب.
نريد أن نُبَصِّر المسلمين وزعماءَهم بموقعهم من هذه الدنيا بين الأمم، وتكالب الأمم عليهم بغياً وعَدَوْاً، وعصبية وكراهية الإسلام أولاً وقبل كل شيء.
نريد أن نعمل على تحرير عقول المسلمين وقلوبهم من روح التهتك والإباحية، ومن روح التمرد والإلحاد، وأن نريهم أثر ذلك في أوربة وأمريكا، اللتين يقلدانها تقليد القردة، وأن نريهم أثر ذلك في أنفسهم وأخلاقهم ودينهم.
نريد أن نحارب النفاق والمجاملات الكاذبة، التي اصطنعها كُتَّاب هذا العصر أو أكثرهم فيما يكتبون وينصحون! يظنون أن هذا من حسن السياسة، ومن الدعوة إلى الحق «بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة» اللتين أمر الله بها !. وما كان هذا منهما قط، وإنما هو الضعف والاستخذاء والملق والحرص على عَرَض الحياة الدني.
وما نريد بهذا أن نكون سفهاء أو شتامين أو منفِّرين، معاذ الله، و «ليس المؤمن بالطعان ولا اللعان، والفاحش ولا البذيء» كما قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
ولكنَّا نريد أن نقول الحق واضحاً غير ملتوٍ، وأن نصف الأشياء بأوصافها الصحيحة بأحسن عبارة نستطيعها، ولكنا نربأ بأنفسنا وبإخواننا أن نصف رجلاً يعلن عداءه للإسلام، أو يرفض شريعة الله ورسوله- مثلاً - بأنه «صديقنا»، والله -سبحانه- نهانا عن ذلك نهياً حازماً في كتابه.
ونربأ بأنفسنا أن نضعف ونستخذي؛ فنصف أمةً من الأمم تضرب المسلمين بالحديد والنار، وتهتك أعراضهم، وتنهب أموالهم، بأنها أمة «صديقة» أو بأنها أمة «الحرية والنور» إذا كان من فعلها مع إخواننا أنها أمة «الاستعباد والنار»! وأمثال ذلك مما يرى القارئ ويسمع كل يوم والله المستعان.
نريد أن نمهد للمسلمين سبيل العزة التي جعلها الله لهم ومن حقهم إذا اتصفوا بما وصفهم به: أن يكونوا «مؤمنين».
نريد أن نوقظهم وندعوهم إلى دينهم بهذا الصوت الضعيف، صوت مجلتنا هذه المتواضعة ولكننا نرجو أن يدوِّي هذا الصوت الضعيف يوماً ما؛ فيملأ العالم الإسلامي، ويبلغ أطراف الأرض، بما اعتزمنا من نية صادقة نرجو أن تكون خالصة لله وحده؛ جهاداً في سبيل الله، إن شاء الله.
فإن عجزنا أو ذهبنا، فلن يعدم الإسلام رجلاً أو رجالاً خيراً منا، يرفعون هذا اللواء، فلا يزال خَفَّاقاً إلى السماء، بإذن الله[5].

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

موقفه من دعاة تحرير المرأة:
يقول الأستاذ «سليمان بن صالح الخراشي»: يُعد الشيخ أحمد شاكر - رحمه الله - من أبرز علماء هذا العصر الثقات؛ ممن وفقهم الله تعالى للجمع بين العلم الشرعي ونشره -لاسيما علم الحديث- مع المشاركة النافعة النابهة في قضايا المسلمين الحادثة. ومثل هذا الجمع لا نكاد نجده إلا في قليل، وهو ما تحتاجه أمة الإسلام في كل زمان؛ لكي لا ينحرف مسيرها بين عالم أو طالب علم منزوٍ عن هموم الأمة، أو متصدرٍ جهول بشرع الله.
ومما تميز به الشيخ أحمد شاكر-رحمه الله- كذلك: ذكاؤه المشهود في مواجهة أهل الفساد والانحراف، ومعرفته بطرقهم وأساليبهم الملتوية، ومن طالع مؤلفاته أو تعليقاته على الكتب -لاسيما تعليقاته على مسند الإمام أحمد- عرف هذا؛ فهو جدير بكلمة عمر -رضي الله عنه-: «لستُ بالخب ولا الخب يخدعني».
وقد اخترت من «جمهرة مقالاته» التي طُبعت في مجلدين هذا العام: موقفًا مفيدًا يشهد لهذا الأمر؛ واجه به دعاة إفساد المرأة المسلمة؛ ممن كانت تعج بهم بلاد مصر ذاك الحين.
يقول الشيخ -رحمه الله-: (لا يزال كثير من الناس يذكرون ذلك الجدال الغريب الذي ثار في الصحف بشأن الخلاف في جواز ولاية المرأة القضاء! والذي أثار هذا الجدال هو وزارة العدل؛ إذ تقدم إليها بعض «البنات» اللائي أعطين شهادة الحقوق، ورأين أنهن بذلك صرن أهلاً لأن يكنَّ في مناصب النيابة، تمهيداً لوصولهن إلى ولاية القضاء! فرأت الوزارة أن لا تستبد بالفصل في هذه الطلبات وحدها، دون أن تستفتي العلماء الرسميين.
وذهب العلماء الرسميون يتبارَوْن في الإفتاء!! ويحكون في ذلك أقوال الفقهاء؛ فمن ذاكرٍ مذاهب أبي حنيفة في إجازة ولايتها في الأموال فقط، ومن ذاكرٍ المذهب المنسوب لابن جرير الطبري في إجازة ولايتها القضاء بإطلاق، ومن ذاكرٍ المذهب الحق الذي لا يُجوز ولايتها القضاء قط، وأن قضاءها باطلٌ مطلقاً، في الأموال وغير الأموال.
ومن أعجب المضحكات في هذا الجدال الغريب: أن تقوم امرأة فتكتب رداً على من استدل من العلماء بالحديث الصحيح الثابت: «لن يفلح قوم ولَّوا أمرهم امرأة». فتكون طريفة كل الطرافة، وتدل على أنها تكتب بعقل المرأة حقاً، فتستدل على بطلان هذا الحديث؛ بأنه لا يُعقل أن يقوله رسوله الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الذي يقول: «خذوا نصف دينكم عن هذه الحُميراء»!! وهي لا تعرف هذا الحديث ولا ذاك الحديث، ولا تعرف أين يوجدان أو يوجد أحدهما، من كتب السنة أو كتب الشريعة أو غيرها؛ لأن كتابتها تدل على أنها مثقفة ثقافة إفرنجية خالصة! ليس لها من الثقافة العربية أو الإسلامية نصيب!
ووجه العجب المضحك في استدلالها هذا الطريف: أن الحديث الذي استدلت به حديث لا أصل له أبداً، أي هو حديث مكذوب لم يقله رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-! ولستُ أزعم أنها هي التي اخترعته، فإني لا أظنها تصل إلى هذه الدرجة. ولكنه حديث ذُكر في بعض المصنفات القديمة، ونصَّ حفّاظ الحديث ونقدتُه العارفون العالمون على أنه حديث منكر، لم يجد له العلماء الحفاظ إسناداً قط، بل قال ابن القيم الإمام: «كل حديث فيه يا حميراء، أو ذكر الحميراء، فهو كذب مختلق».
فاعجبوا –في بلد العجائب- أن تقوم امرأة لا تعرف عن الشريعة شيئاً، إلا أن يكون ما يعرفه العوام، على شك في هذا أيضاً، فتردّ على العلماء الرسميين، وتجزم بتكذيب حديث صحيح ثابت، استناداً إلى حديث مختلق مكذوب ) !!
إلى أن يقول:
(سألت وزارة العدل العلماء فأجابوا. ولستُ أدري لِمَ أجابوا؟ وكيف رضوا أن يجيبوا في مسألة فرعية، مبنية على أصلين خطيرين من أصول الإسلام، هدمهما أهل هذا العصر أو كادوا؟!
ولو كنتُ ممن يُسأل في مثل هذا، لأوضحت الأصول، ثم بنيتُ عليها الجواب عن الفرع أو الفروع.
فإن ولاية المرأة القضاء في بلدنا هذا، في عصرنا هذا -يجب أن يسبقها بيان حكم الله في أمرين بُنيتْ عليهما بداهةً:
أولاً: أيجوز في شرع الله أن يُحكم المسلمون في بلادهم بتشريع مقتبس عن تشريعات أوربة الوثنية الملحدة، بل بتشريع لا يبالي واضعه أوافق شرعة الإسلام أم خالفها ؟!
إن المسلمين لم يبلوا بهذا قط، فيما نعلم من تاريخهم، إلا في عهد من أسوأ عهود الظلم والظلام، في عهد التتار، ومع هذا فإنهم لم يخضعوا له، بل غلب الإسلام التتار، ثم مزجهم فأدخلهم في شرعته، وزال أثر ما صنعوا من سوء، بثبات المسلمين على دينهم وشريعتهم، وبأن هذا الحكم السيئ الجائر كان مصدره الفريق الحاكم إذ ذاك، لم يندمج فيه أحد من أفراد الأمم الإسلامية المحكومة، ولم يتعلموه، ولم يعلموه أبناءهم، فما أسرع ما زال أثره؛ ولذلك لا نجد له في التاريخ الإسلامي –فيما أعلم أنا- أثراً مفصلاً واضحاً إلا إشارةً عالية محكمةً دقيقة، من العلامة الحافظ ابن كثير المتوفى سنة 774).
ثم ذكر تعليق ابن كثير على حكم التتار بقانونهم الوضعي الذي سموه «الياسق»، ثم قال: (أرأيتم هذا الوصف القوي من ابن كثير في القرن الثامن؟ ألستم ترونه يصف حال المسلمين في هذا العصر في القرن الرابع عشر؟ إلا في فرق واحد، أشرنا إليه آنفاً: أن ذلك كان في طبقة خاصة من الحكام، أتى عليها الزمن سريعاً، فاندمجت في الأمة الإسلامية، وزال أثر ما صنعت؟ ثم كان المسلمون الآن أسوأ حالاً منهم؛ لأن الأمة كلها الآن تكاد تندمج في هذه القوانين المخالفة للشريعة، والتي هي أشبه شيء بالياسق الذي اصطنعه جنكيز خان، يتعلمها أبناؤها، ويفخرون بذلك آباءً وأبناءً، ثم يجعلون مردَّ أمرهم إلى معتنقي هذا «الياسق العصري» ويشجبون من عارضهم في ذلك، حتى لقد أدخلوا أيديهم في التشريع الإسلامي، يريدون تحويله إلى «ياسقهم الجديد» بالهوينا واللين تارة، وبالمكر والخُدَع تارة، وبما ملكت أيديهم من السلطان في الدولة تارات.
ويصرحون -ولا يستحيون- أنهم يعملون على فصل الدولة عن الدين!! وأنتم ترون ذلك وتعلمون.
أفيجوز مع هذا لمسلم أن يعتنق هذا الدين الجديد؟ أعني التشريع الجديد! أو يجوز لأب أن يرسل أبناءه لتعلم هذا واعتناقه واعتقاده والعمل به، ذكراً كان الابن أو أنثى، عالما كان الأب أو جاهلاً ؟!
هذه أسئلة في صميم الموضوع وأصله، يجب الجواب عنه إثباتاً ونفياً أولاً، حتى إذا ما تحقق الجواب بالأدلة الشرعية الصحيحة، التي لا يستطيع مسلم أن يخالفها أو ينفيها أو يخرج عليها، استتبع ذلك –بالضرورة- سؤالاً محدداً واضحاً: أيجوز حينئذ لرجل مسلم أن يلي القضاء في ظل هذا «الياسق العصري» وأن يعمل به ويعرض عن شريعته البينة؟!
ما أظن أن رجلاً مسلماً يعرف دينه ويؤمن به جملةً وتفصيلاً، ويؤمن بأن هذا القرآن أنزله الله على رسوله كتاباً محكماً لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، وبأن طاعته وطاعة الرسول الذي جاء به واجبة قطعية الوجوب في كل حال، ما أظنه يستطيع إلا أن يفتي فتوى صريحة بأن ولاية الرجال القضاء في هذا الحال باطلةٌ بطلاناً أصلياً لا يلحقه التصحيح ولا الإجازة !!
ثم يسقط السؤال عن ولاية المرأة هذا القضاء من تلقاء نفسه.
وثانياً: أيجوز في شرع الله أن تذهب الفتيات في فورة الشباب إلى المدارس والجامعات، لتدرس القانون أو غيره، سواء مما يجوز تعلمه ومما لا يجوز؟ وأن يختلط الفتيان والفتيان هذا الاختلاط المعيب، الذي نراه ونسمع أخباره ونعرف أحواله.
أيجوز في شرع الله هذا السفور الفاجر الداعر، الذي تأباه الفطرة السليمة والخلق القويم، والذي ترفضه الأديان كافة على الرغم مما يظن الأغرار وعبَّاد الشهوات؟!
يجب أن نجيب عن هذا أولاً، ثم نبحث بعدُ فيما وراءه.
ثم يسقط السؤال عن ولاية المرأة القضاء من تلقاء نفسه.
ألا فليجب العلماء وليقولوا ما يعرفون، وليبلّغوا ما أُمروا بتبليغه، غير متوانين ولا مقصرين.
سيقول عني عبيد «النسوان» الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا: أني جامد، وأني رجعي، وما إلى ذلك من الأقاويل، ألا فليقولوا ما شاؤوا، فما عبأت يوماً ما بما يقال عنّي، ولكني قلت ما يجب أن أقول ). انتهى كلامه رحمه الله [6] رحم الله الشيخ «أحمد شاكر» الذي تنبه إلى مكر أهل النفاق وتلبيسهم؛ عندما يتظاهرون بتعظيم الشرع ومرجعيته في بعض الفروع، وهم ينقضون أصوله؛ ثم يأتي بعض السُذج - مهما بلغ علمه - فيُصدقهم ويتجاوب معهم؛ ولم يدرِ المسكين أنه يعينهم على هدم الشريعة والأخلاق.
وخذ مثلا لهذا: خوض هؤلاء المنافقين في قضية كشف الوجه، وأن فيها قولين، وأنهم كأهل الإيمان يبحثون عن القول الراجح!! فيصدقهم بعض المتصدرين للفتوى، ويذكرون الخلاف والأدلة..الخ ؛ وما علم هذا المتصدر وأمثاله أن القوم لا يعبأون بأقواله ولا بشرعه! وأنهم إنما يجعلونه سُلمًا وخطوة أولى لإفسادهم.
وأذكر أن امرأة تعمل في إخراج الأفلام! لا تظهر في الصحف والقنوات إلا متبرجة قد أبدت شعرها ونحرها وذراعيها وساقيها، صرحت لإحدى الصحف بأن كشف الوجه فيه قولان! وأنها قد سألت الشيخ الفلاني عن هذا !!
اللهم هيئ لأمة الإسلام علماء أفذاذ من أمثال الشيخ أحمد شاكر -رحمه الله- ممن جمعت لهم بين العلم والذكاء، وجنبهم كل مغفل ساذج. والله الموفق..
الوظائف التي شغلها:
بعد حصوله على شهادة العالمية سنة (1917م) عين بمعهد عثمان ماهر لمدة أربعة أشهر، ثم انتقل إلى القضاء الشرعي وتدرج في مناصبه حتى صار قاضيا بالمحاكم الشرعية ثم عضوا بالمحكمة العليا، وأحيل إلى التقاعد في (1952م) ببلوغه سن الستين. وتفرغ بعدها لأعماله العلمية حتى وفاته.
عمل مشرفًا على التحرير بمجلة «الهدي النبوي» سنة (1370هـ)، وكان يكتب بها مقالاً ثابتًا بعنوان: «اصدع بما تؤمر»، وقد جمعت بعض هذه المقالات ونشرت في كتاب بعنوان «كلمة الحق».طبعته دار الكتب السلفية.
وتوفي يوم السبت 26 ذي القعدة سنة (1377هـ) الموافق 14يونيو سنة (1958م).
مصادر الترجمة:
• الموسوعة الذهبية للعلوم الإسلامية - فاطمة محجوب، نشر دار الغد العربي، ص 687.
• الرسالة للشافعي، تحقيق أحمد محمد شاكر، ص 8.
• من العلماء الرواد في رحاب الأزهر - المستشار محمد عزت الطهطاوي. ص 576 -580.
• الأعلام للزركلي، الجزء الأول، ص 253.
• الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر حكمت الحريري.
• ذكاء عالم... (موقف الشيخ أحمد شاكر من دعاة إفساد المرأة بمصر) سليمان بن صالح الخراشي.
[1] الرسالة للشافعي، تحقيق أحمد محمد شاكر، ص 8.
[2] مقدمة كتاب الثقات
[3] لسان الميزان : 1/3
[4] مجلة الهدي النبوي، العدد17، ص 21- 26، شعبان 1357هـ.
[5] نشر في مجلة الهدي النبوي المجلد الخامس عشر، والسادس عشر، وهي في كتاب (كلمة الحق) الذي جمع مقالات الشيخ-رحمه الله- وقدم له الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون، وترجم للمؤلف محمود شاكر، رحم الله الجميع.
[6] جمهرة مقالات الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، جمع الأستاذ عبد الرحمن العقل ، 598-591/2.

رابط الموضوع: ط£ط*ظ…ط¯ ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط´ط§ظƒط±.. ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط£ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظ?ط« ظپظ? ط¹طµط±ظ‡ - ط³ظ?ط± ظˆط?ط±ط§ط¬ظ… ظˆط£ط¹ظ„ط§ظ… - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط«ظ‚ط§ظپط© ظˆظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

العلامة المحقق محب الدين الخطيبعالم جليل، سارَ ذكره في آفاق العروبة والإسلام طوال القرن الماضي، وما يزال الناس يذكرونه بالخير، فقد كان علماً في رأسه نور، وفي قلبه نور، وفي لسانه نور، وفي قلمه نورٌ وشواظ من نار تحرق أعداء العروبة والإسلام في كل مكان، عرباً مستغربين، وغربيين مستشرقين.
هو محب الدين بن أبي الفتح بن عبد القادر بن صالح بن عبد الرحيم بن محمد الخطيب، أصل أسرته من بغداد من ذرية الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني. هاجرت أسرته إلى «حماة» في بلاد الشام، ونزح فرع منها إلى قرية «عذراء» وفريق إلى دمشق، وصارت من أكبر الأسر الدمشقية عدداً، ومن أجلّها علماً وفضلاً.
ولد العلامة محب الدين الخطيب في «حي القيمريّة» بدمشق في الشهر السابع من سنة (1303هـ = 1886م).
كان أبوه الشيخ أبو الفتح الخطيب من أفاضل رجالات دمشق، وكان أمين دار الكتب الظاهرية، وتولى التدريس والوعظ في الجامع الأموي، وكان زاهداً، متقشفاً، يكره معاشرة الحكام، وله «مختصر تاريخ ابن عساكر» في خمسة أجزاء، و«مختصر تيسير الطالب» و «شرح للعوامل».
وأمه السيدة آسية الجلاد بنت محمد الجلاد - المزارع الكبير - تقية صالحة مشهورة بالفضل وعمل الخير، ومن أسرة دمشقية كريمة عريقة، وقد توفيت بريح السموم بين مكة والمدينة، بعد أن أدّت فريضة الحج، ودُفنت هناك في الفلاة، وكان محب الدين طفلاً صغيراً، ماتت وهو في حجرها.
نشأته وطلبه للعلم:
نشأ محب الدين الخطيب في هذه الأسرة الكريمة ذات الدين، والخلق، والعلم، وكفله والده ليعوضه حنان الأم، وعند رجوعه إلى دمشق من رحلة الحج ألحقه والده وهو في السابعة بمدرسة «الترقي النموذجيّة»، وحصل منها على شهادة إتمام المرحلة الابتدائيّة بدرجة جيد جداً، ثمّ التحق بمدرسة «مكتب عنبر»، وبعد سنة توفي والده.
رأت أسرته بعد وفاه الوالد أن يترك المدرسة، فتركها ولازم العلماء، وكان في هذه الفترة الشيخ «طاهر الجزائري» -المشرف على المكتبات والمدارس في بلاد الشام- غائباً عن دمشق، فلمّا عاد -وكانت بينه وبين أبي الفتح الخطيب صلة ومودة وإخاء- وعلم بموت والد محب الدين احتواه، وعطف عليه، ووجهه نحو العلم لينهل منه، ويتضلّع من مشاربه، وغرس فيه:
• حب قراءة التراث العربي الإسلامي.
• حب الدعوة إلى الله.
• التحريض على إيقاظ العرب ليقووا على حمل رسالة الإسلام، فهم مادة الإسلام.
ولذلك كان يقول عنه العلامة محب الدين الخطيب: «من هذا الشيخ عرفت إسلامي وعروبتي».
وسعى شيخه الجزائري ليخلف «محب الدين» أباه في دار الكتب الظاهريّة على أن ينوب عنه من يقوم بها حتى يبلغ سن الرشد، وفي فترة الانتظار كان ينتقي لتلميذه «محب الدين الخطيب» مخطوطات من تأليف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وأضرابه فيكلّفه بنسخها. وانتفع «محب الدين» بهذا العمل من ناحيتين:
أ- توسعت ثقافته العلميّة، وترسخ في العلم وبخاصّة انتفاعه بكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومدرسته السلفيّة، فاستفاد بذلك اطلاعاً على الإسلام المصفّى من البدع والخرافات والأوهام.
ب- أشغل وقته وانتفع بأجرة النسخ.
كما وجه الشيخ الجزائري تلميذه للالتحاق مرة ثانية بمكتب عنبر. وأوصاه بالتردد على العلماء: أحمد النويلاتي، وجمال الدين القاسمي، ومحمد علي مسلم، حيث كانت لهم غرف في مدرسة «عبد الله باشا العظم»...في هذه الفترة المبكرة تفتحت آفاق التفكير العلمي عند محب الدين الخطيب، وانتفع بما تلقاه في المدرسة من علوم كونيّة، وأضاف إليها مطالعاته المتواصلة في دار الكتب الظاهريّة، واطلاعه على المجلات الكبرى في عصره: المقتطف، الهلال، الضياء.
وفي هذه الفترة كان يبث أفكار شيخه الجزائري، ويكتب المقالات العلميّة والقطع الأدبيّة التي يعربها من التركيّة، ويرسل بها إلى صحيفة «ثمرات الزمان» في بيروت.
وكان «محب الدين» كثير القراءة في سائر علوم الشريعة، والعربية، والعصرية، وكان حّبه للعربية والعرب شديداً، وكان يرى أن الله تعالى اختص العرب بصفات ومزايا تجعلهم أصحاب رسالة، ومسؤولين عن القيام بأمر العقيدة الصحيحة السليمة.
رحلاته العلميّة والدعويّة:
بعد أن أنهى الخطيب دراسته الثانويّة عام (1906م) في بيروت، انتقل إلى عاصمة الخلافة: «إسلامبول» المعروفة يومئذٍ بـ «الأستانة»، وهي «القسطنطينيّة» والتحق بكليتي الآداب والحقوق.
نزل هناك في حي يكثر فيه أبناء العرب وطلاب العلم، ورأى هناك أمراً عجباً…الطلاب العرب يجهلون قواعد لغتهم، وإملاءها، وآدابها، ويتكلّمون بينهم برطانة الترك، فانتخب الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب من الشباب العربي طائفة أقنعها بوجوب تعلّم لسان العرب، واتفق مع صديقه الأمير «عارف الشهابي» أن يقوما على تعليم هؤلاء الشباب العرب لغتهم، وبعد فترة أسسوا «جمعية النهضة العربيّة»، وكان صديقه العلامة الأستاذ «محمد كرد علي» يرسل إليهم الصحف بالبريد.
شعر الأتراك الاتحاديّون الذين انقلبوا على الخلافة العثمانيّة بكيد من يهود الدونمة، وأبقوا للخليفة الاسم ولهم الرسم .. شعروا بنشاط «جمعيّة النهضة العربيّة» فداهموا غرفة الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب، ووجدوا فيها أوراقاً وصحفاً عربيّة، وكاد الشيخ أن يهلك لولا أنّ الله قيّض له رجلاً كانت تربطه بأسرته روابط قويّة.
اشتدت الرقابة الاتحاديّة على الشيخ فغادر «الأستانة» بعد الانتهاء من السنة الثالثة إلى دمشق. ثم اختير الشيخ للعمل في اليمن وانتقل إليها، وفي طريقه إلى اليمن توقف في مصر، ليلتقي شيخه الشيخ طاهر الجزائري، وصديقه محمد كرد علي، واتصل فيها بأركان «جمعية الشورى العثمانية» الذين كانوا يطالبون بالحكم النيابي، وإعلان الدستور، ووضع حدّ للحكم الفردي، وكان منهم: الشيخ رشيد رضا، ورفيق العظم، والأديب التركي عبد الله جود .. وسواهم، وفوّضوه بتأسيس فرع جديد لجمعيتهم في اليمن، والبلاد العربية، من الرجال الصالحين.
ونشط في اليمن نشاطاً عظيماً في ميادين: السياسة، والصحافة، والطباعة، والتعليم، والنشاط الاجتماعي، والثقافي، الأمر الذي جعل الأجهزة تراقبه وتضايقه.
ولمّا أعلن الدستور العثماني سنة (1908م) رجع إلى دمشق، وأصبح يطالب مع إخوانه هناك بحقوق العرب التي تنكرت لها حركة التتريك، وفي هذه الرحلة شارك في تحرير جريدة هزلية «طار الخرج»، فانتبهت السلطات الحكوميّة للجريدة، فسافر الشيخ إلى بيروت، فأمرت الحكومة بملاحقته، فانتقل إلى القاهرة، وهناك شارك في جريدة «المؤيد»، وفي سنة (1913م) أسس الشيخ (محمد رشيد رضا) مدرسة «الدعوة والإرشاد» فدرّس فيها الشيخ محب الدين.
وعندما قامت الحرب العالمية الأولى، وأعلنت الثورة العربيّة الكبرى، طلبه الشريف الحسين بن علي برقياً فسافر إلى مكة فأسس المطبعة الأميريّة، وأصدر جريدة «القبلة» الناطقة باسم حكومة الحجاز، وكان الشريف حسين يستشيره في كثير من الأمور الخارجيّة مع الشيخ (كامل القصاب).
ولمّا دخل العرب دمشق عام (1918م) بقيادة الأمير فيصل، عاد الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب، وأنيط به إدارة وتحرير الجريدة الرسميّة للحكومة باسم «العاصمة».
ولمّا دخل الفرنسيون عام 1920م دمشق، غادر الشيخ محب الدين إلى مصر، واستقرّ في القاهرة، حيث عمل في تحرير جريدة «الأهرام» خمس سنوات، وهناك أسس المكتبة السلفيّة ومطبعتها، حيث قام بطباعة الكتب السلفيّة، ونشر كثيراً منها، وأصدر «مجلة الزهراء»، وهي مجلة أدبيّة اجتماعيّة دامت خمس سنين.
ثمّ أسس مجلة «الفتح» التي تعتبر إلى يومنا هذا من أقوى المجلات الإسلامية التي ظهرت في العالم العربي .. لقد استمرت مجلة الفتح تصدر خمسة وعشرين عاماً في مرحلة من أصعب المراحل التي مرت بها الأمة الإسلامية في تاريخها الحديث، وقد تبنت الفتح في تلك المرحلة العصيبة قضايا العلم الإسلامي واستقطبت حولها كتاب العالم الإسلامي كله، وتصدت للدفاع عن حقائق الإسلام وحقوق المسلمين.
وقد بين -رحمه الله- الفكرة الداعية إلى إصدار الفتح في إحدى افتتاحياتها فقال: «إن الفتح أنشئت لمماشاة الحركة الإسلامية، وتسجيل أطوارها، ولسد الحاجة إلى حاد يترنم بحقائق الإسلام، مستهدفاً تثقيف النشء الإسلامي، وصبغه بصبغة إسلامية أصيلة يظهر أثرها في عقائد الشباب وأخلاقهم وتصرفاتهم، وحماية الميراث التاريخي الذي وصلت أمانته إلى هذا الجيل من الأجيال الإسلامية التي تقدمته» [العدد الأول من عام 1353هـ].
ومن هذه الكلمة الجامعة يبدو أن الفتح كانت مدرسة كبرى تعنى بتثقيف الجيل المسلم وتربيته ومعالجة قضايا واقعه على اختلاف أنواعها. وفي مدة ربع قرن من الزمان والفتح تفتح آفاقاً جديدة أمام المسلمين من الوعي الإسلامي الصحيح، والفكر السياسي النير، والمعالجة السليمة لقضايا العالم الإسلامي على ضوء هذا الدين الحنيف، وبعد هذا الجهاد المرير مع مختلف أعداء الإسلام في الحاضر والماضي على صفحات الفتح، اضطر محب الدين رحمه الله إلى إيقافها.
وحينما سئل عن سبب ذلك قال: «أوقفتها حينما أصبح حامل المصحف في هذا البلد مجرماً يفتش ويعاقب».
ولكن إذا توقفت الفتح فإن محب الدين لم يتوقف، وإنما استمر في طريقه الذي اختطه لنفسه من نصرة هذا الدين حتى الرمق الأخير. فإلى جانب التحقيق والتعليق وكتابة الرسائل والإشراف على ما يطبع في مطبعته الكبيرة، تولى رئاسة تحرير «مجلة الأزهر» لمدة ست سنوات.
وقبل ذلك كان قد أسس «جمعية الشبان المسلمين» بالتعاون مع عدد كريم من شخصيات مصر وعلمائها وعلى رأسهم العلامة المحقق (أحمد تيمور) والشيخ الجليل (محمد الخضر حسين) شيخ الأزهر الأسبق وغيرهما.
وعن غايته من تأسيس هذه الجمعية يقول -رحمه الله-: «كنت أنا وأحمد تيمور باشا والسيد محمد الخضر حسين حريصين على أن تكون هذه المؤسسة الأولى للإسلام في مصر قائمة على تقوى من الله وإخلاص، وكنا حريصين على أن يتولى إدارتها رجال يعرفون كيف يصمدون لتيار الإلحاد الجارف بعد أن استولى المتابعون للاستعمار على أدوات الثقافة والنشر في العالم الإسلامي وفي مصر على الخصوص».
ويقول أيضاً: «وكانت الجمعية حدثاً كبيراً من أحداث الحركة الإسلامية لأن دعاة الإلحاد والتحلل كان قد استفحل أمرهم وظنوا أن قيادة الأمة قد أفلتت من أيدي ممثلي الإسلام وانتظمت إلى أيديهم».
وهذه الجمعية وإن تغيرت كثير من الغايات التي وجدت لأجلها فإنها لا تزال قائمة إلى يومنا هذا ولها مجلتها الناطقة باسمها، ومن على منبرها وفي مواسمها الثقافية استمعنا لعدد كبير جداً من علماء مصر ومفكريها.
وقد أحدث قيام جمعية الشبان المسلمين في القاهرة ردة فعل شديدة لدى دعاة الإلحاد والعلمانيين والمبشرين، فتربصوا بالشيخ محب الدين حتى وجهوا أنظار النيابة العامّة إلى مقال كتبه بعنوان: «الحرية في بلاد الأطفال» نال فيه من كمال أتاتورك، فقُبض عليه وحُكم عليه بالسجن لمدة شهر.
وعلى أثر سوء تفاهم مع القائمين على الأزهر استقال رحمه الله من رئاسة تحرير مجلة الأزهر، وكان ذلك آخر عمل رسمي له، ثم انزوى في مكتبته ومطبعته، وقطع تقريباً كل صلة له بذلك المجتمع، وانكب على التأليف والتحقيق، وحتى الأعمال التجارية الصرفة كانت شبه مقطوعة مع المكتبات المصرية، وكان جل تعامله في آخر أمره مع المؤسسات والمكتبات السعودية.
واليوم الوحيد الذي كان يخرج فيه إلى المجتمع من جزيرته الهادئة القصية هو يوم الجمعة بعد العصر حيث يذهب إلى سوق الكتب المقامة على سور حديقة الأزبكية في القاهرة، ويشتري من الكتب المختلفة القديمة والحديثة، وكان يحملها بيديه الكليلتين وعلى كاهله أعباء الثمانين، ويتمايل في مشيته ويتعثر حتى يجد سيارة تقله إلى بيته، وقد ثابر على هذه العادة الكريمة إلى ما قبيل وفاته -رحمه الله-، وقد جمع من ذلك مكتبة ضخمة خاصة به، فاقت -على ما يبدو- كل مكتبة خاصة في مصر ماعدا مكتبة العقاد، حيث بلغ تعداد كتبه الخاصة ما يزيد على عشرين ألف كتاب، وكانت فهارسها تبلغ خمسة وستين مصنفاً.
وكان رحمه الله قد جعلها قبل وفاته وقفاً على أهل العلم من ذريته، وقد بنى ولده (قصي) داراً جديدة في محلة الدقي في القاهرة، وخصص الطابق الأول منها لتلك المكتبة، كما قال ذلك هو رحمه الله.
ولقد كان رحمه الله محتفظاً بحيويته حتى أواخر أيام حياته، وكان يعزو ذلك إلى اعتداله في حياته كلها في مأكله ومشربه ومنكحه. وكان ذا صبر وجلد على العمل لا يعرف معهما السامة والملل. وكان منظماً في شؤونه كلها، عصامياً في تدبير أمره وتكوين ثروته، وبناء حياته وشخصيته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السياسي:
كان محب الدين حركة دائبة، ورجل سياسة وإعلام وثورة وإصلاح، شارك في العديد من الجمعيات والهيئات والأحزاب التي يراها سليمة التوجه، ومنها حزب «اللامركزية العثماني»، برئاسة رفيق العظم، وعضوية الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا، وكان محب الدين عضواً في مجلس الإدارة، وأميناً للسرّ.
ومنها جمعية «العربية الفتاة» ذات الدور الكبير في السياسة.
وكان مشرفاً على اللجان التي تشكلت لجمع المال من أجل المجاهدين الذين يستعدون لملاقاة الفرنسيين الغزاة في «ميسلون» قرب دمشق.
وكان محب الدين رجل مؤسسات، ولذلك كان يبادر إلى تأسيس الجمعيات، والعمل في الأحزاب.
الجمعيات:
السيد محب الدين ذو عقلية منظمة، يدرس الأمور دراسة منهجية، ويخطط لغده، ثم يقدم.
وكان من توجيه أستاذه الشيخ طاهر الجزائري، أن يعمل على إيقاظ العرب من غفلتهم، وهذا ما حداه لأن يعمل في أوساط الطلبة العرب في الآستانة، ويقوم بعملية توعية لهم بلغتهم، وبأمتهم، وما يحيط بها من أخطار، وقد بادر إلى تشكيل جمعية النهضة العربية معهم.
ثم اضطر بعد ملاحقته إلى مغادرة الآستانة إلى دمشق، وأسس فيها فرعاً لجمعية النهضة العربية.
وكان من الأعضاء العاملين في جمعية الشورى العثمانية.
وكان أمير سر جمعية «التعارف الإسلامي» التي أسسها رشيد رضا.
وفي القاهرة كان صاحب فكرة تأسيس جمعية الشبان المسلمين، وأحد مؤسسيها البارزين، وأمين سرّها.
الصحفي:
نستطيع أن نقول أن السيد محب الدين الخطيب هو رائد الصحافة العربية الإسلامية، فقد كان صحفياً بالفطرة، بدأ الكتابة في الصحف وهو ما يزال تلميذاً في «مكتب عنبر»، وأخذ ينشر ما يكتب وما يترجم عن اللغة التركية في صحيفة «ثمرات الفنون» البيروتية.
وعندما عمل في مدينة الحديدة باليمن، أسس شركة مساهمة للصحافة والطباعة، وأصدر جريدة باسم «جريدة العرب» وأنشأ مطبعة باسم «مطبعة جزيرة العرب».
وعندما رجع إلى دمشق، شارك العاملين في جريدة القبس، بتحرير الملحق الأدبي للجريدة «طار الخرج» الكوميدية الناقدة التي أقبل الجمهور على شراء العدد الأول منها بأضعاف ثمنه.
شارك في تحرير «جريدة المؤيد» وترجم ونشر فيها الكثير عن أعمال المبشرين البروتستانت، نقلاً عن مجلتهم «مجلة العالم الإسلامي» الفرنسية، وفضح ما يراد بالمسلمين من شرّ على أيديهم وعقولهم الملوّثة، وكان له من ذلك كتاب «الغارة على العالم الإسلامي» الذي كان له دويّ في العالم الإسلامي.
وفي الحجاز عمل مع الشريف حسين، وحرر له جريدة «القبلة».
وعندما ترك الحجاز وعاد إلى دمشق، تولّى إدارة الجريدة الرسمية «العاصمة» وتحريرها، وكتب فيها مقالات رائعة.
وعندما قرر الاستقرار في مصر، عمل في تحرير جريدة الأهرام نحواً من خمس سنين، وأنشأ المكتبة السلفية، والمطبعة السلفية، بثمن بيته الذي باعه في دمشق.
وأصدر مجلة الزهراء الشهرية، وهي مجلة أدبية اجتماعية ذات طابع أكاديمي (1343هـ - 1924م) ولكنها كانت تلهب المشاعر، وتوقد العواطف كدأب محب الدين في مقالاته وأبحاثه.
ثم أصدر جريدة «الفتح» من (1344 - 1367هـ) وهي مجلة إسلامية أسبوعية، تركت لنا حصيلة ضخمة من الثقافة والفكر والتاريخ والسياسة.
والزهراء والفتح هما امتداد لمجلة المنار للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا، التي هي امتداد للعروة الوثقى، وكان محب الدين من كتّاب المنار المهمّين.
ثم تولّى رئاسة تحرير مجلة الأزهر، وكانت افتتاحياته فيها نارية، صبّ فيها الكثير من نفسه وعقله وتوهّج عواطفه.
مجلة الفتح:
تعرّضت مصر في مطلع القرن العشرين ميلادي إلى شلاّل هادر من قوى الغزو الفكري المدمّر، يمارس العبث بثوابت الأمّة الإسلامية وتخريب قيَمِها الأصيلة مشمولاً برعاية الاستعمار الإنجليزي الجاثم على أرض الكنانة آنذاك، والذي كانت تلوذ به وتنضوي تحت جناحه هذه القوى المخرّبة.
ولقد بلغ هذا المدّ الطامي مداه حينما أصدر (طه حسين) كتابه: «الشعر الجاهلي» الذي شكّك في وجود إبراهيم وإسماعيل -عليهما السلام- رغم ذكرهما في القرآن الكريم.
وكذلك كتاب الشيخ (علي عبد الرازق) الموسوم بـ «الإسلام وأصول الحكم» الذي أنكر فيه وجود نظام سياسي في الإسلام، وادّعى بأنّ الإسلام دين روحي فقط ولا يختلف في هذا السبيل عن النصرانية، ليوفّر بذلك تبريراً «شرعيّاً» يهوّن على المسلمين مصيبة إلغاء الكماليّين للخلافة الإسلامية، وتحويلها إلى دولة علمانية.
في مواجهة هذا البحر الهائج المتلاطم من الغارات الوقحة على مسلّمات الأمة وثوابتها، انبعثت صرخات مخلصة تذبّ عن دينها وهويّتها، إلاّ أنها كانت أصواتاً مبحوحة ومشتـّـتـة تفتقد عوامل الترابط والتنظيم، فضاعت أصداؤها في خضمّ هدير أمواج التغريب والغزو الفكري الصاخبة.
وفي عام (1926م) التقى مجموعّة من الشباب المسلم المتحمّس في دار المطبعة السلفية في شارع خيرت في القاهرة، منهم: محب الدين الخطيب، وأحمد تيمور باشا، وأبو بكر يحيى باشا، وعبد الرحمن قراعة، والسيّد محمد الخضر حسين، وعلي جلال الحسيني، وغيرهم من الشباب المسلم الذي ذهبت نفسه حسرات على ما آل إليه الحال في أرض الكنانة من عدوان سافر على ثوابت الأمة وهويّتها العربية الإسلامية، وآلمه الضعف الذي اعترى المسلمين فمنعهم من الدفاع عن دينهم.
فتمخّض هذا الاجتماع عن إنشاء جمعية لمقاومة هذه الانحرافات ومجالدة المفسدين بالحجة والبيان.
وبعد إنشائها بأشهر بدا لهم أن الجمعية بحاجة إلى صحيفة تعبّر عن رأي هذه الجمعية، وتساهم في توصيل أفكارها لأكبر شريحة من الرأي العام ولاسيما الشباب المثقف المسلم.
لكن الحصول على امتياز صحيفة إسلامية في ظل تلك الظروف كان أشبه بالمستحيل، بيد أن الأستاذ الجليل «أحمد تيمور باشا» -رحمه الله- بذل جهوداً طيبة ومشكورة لاستصدار امتياز مجلّة، فوُفّق في هذا السبيل، وأصدرت تلك المجموعة مجلّة أُطلِق عليها اسم «الفتح»، وصدر أوّل عددٍ منها في يوم 29 ذي القعدة من عام (1344هـ)، الموافق 1 يونيو (1926م)، وتسلّم رئاسة التحرير فيها الشيخ الأزهري «عبد الباقي سرور»، ثم بعد ذلك تولى دفّتها الأستاذ محب الدين الخطيب - رحمهما الله - حتى إغلاقها.
وكانت المجلّة في موضوعاتها ومادّتها الإعلامية سيفاً مصلتاً في نحور دعاة الغزو الفكري والتغريب والتنصير والاستشراق، هذا إلى جانب اهتمامها بأحوال المسلمين في كل مكان، فسدّت بذلك ثغرةً كبيرةً رغم إمكانياتها المتواضعة، وضيق هامش الحرية الممنوح لها.
كانت مجلة «الفتح» بحق منبراً حراً أصيلاً لا نظير له، بفضل الروّاد والعمالقة من أمثال: أحمد محمد شاكر، وأخيه محمود، وشكيب أرسلان، ومصطفى صادق الرافعي، وشيخ الإسلام في الدولة العثمانية مصطفى صبري، ومحمد الخضر حسين، وعلي الطنطاوي، وتقي الدين الهلالي، وغيرهم ممن طرّزوا حواشي هذه المجلة بإبداعاتهم، وآثارهم القيّمة.
المجلة والتغريب والغزو الفكري:
تولّت المجلة مهمّة الردّ على «طه حسين» بعد إصداره كتابه «الشعر الجاهلي» الذي تضمّن جرأة كبيرة على القرآن الكريم، وأشعل بكتابه هذا فتيل المواجهة بين طه حسين وحزبه التغريبي وبين العلماء والدعاة، فانبرى له العديد من كُتّاب «الفتح» وفنّدوا شبهاته وآرائه الخطيرة أمثال: عبد الرزاق الحسني، وعبد الباقي سرور، وغيرهم، وعن هذه المعركة تقول المجلة مشيرةً إلى مصدر أفكار طه حسين: «ما في الكتاب من مسألة إبراهيم وإسماعيل مسروق من كلام جهلة المبشرين كصاحب مقالة في الإسلام، وما ذكر عن الشعر الجاهلي مسروق من متعصّبة المستشرقين لمرجليوث، فالفكرة على سخافتها ليست له في الموضعين» وتابعت المجلة تطوّرات قضية طه حسين في المحاكم المصرية، ومحاضر التحقيق والاستجواب، وما صدر بحقه من أحكام.
وإلى جانب الرد على طه حسين تصدّت المجلّة إلى افتراءات وهجمات دعاة التغريب في مصر، أمثال: أحمد لطفي السيد، وسلامة موسى، وتوفيق الحكيم، وحسين فوزي، وميشيل عفلق، ومحمود عزمي، وإسماعيل أحمد أدهم، وغيرهم.
ومما يجب أن يُذكر في هذا المقام أن مجلة الفتح قد أحرزت قصب السبق في كشف حقيقة الحركة الماسونية في وقت كان الغموض يلفّها ويسدل حولها ستاراً كثيفاً من التعتيم والتزييف، إذ تقول المجلة: «إن جل نبغاء المسلمين المستورين كانوا يدينون بالماسونية أكثر مما يتظاهرون بالإسلام، والماسونية بُنيت قواعدها على صرح سليمان لأنها ظاهراً إنسانية وباطناً صهيونية محضة، والدليل على ذلك أنها اليوم لم تتظاهر بعاطفة نحو ضحايا اليهود، وإنما تظهر الجمود وتعمل سرّاً لقمع التعصّب الإسلامي ابتغاء حماية اليهود، فكان المسلمون يخافون من كلمة التخويف «التعصب الإسلامي» التي كان يلقيها الأوروبيون لإرهاب العالم فلذلك اجتنبوا كل سعي شريف إرضاء للأجانب»-.
الفتح والفرق الضالة المنتسبة للإسلام:
لقد اضطـلعت المجلة منذ أعدادها الأولى في الردّ على الفرق الباطنية المنتسبة للإسلام، وكشف النقاب عن جذورها الفكرية والعقائدية، تقول المجلة في مجلدها الأول: «هذه النحلة من ولائد الباطنية تغذّت من ديانات وآراء فلسفية ونزعات سياسية، ثم اخترعت لنفسها صورة من الباطل وخرجت تزعم أنها وحي سماوي، تقوم دعوة الباطنية على إبطال الشريعة الإسلامية، أصلها طائفة من المجوس راموا عند شوكة الإسلام بتأويل الشريعة على وجوه تعود إلى قواعد أسلافهم، وقالوا لا سبيل إلى دفع المسلمين بالسيف لغلبتهم واستيلائهم على الممالك، ولكننا نحتال بتأويل شرائعهم إلى ما يعود إلى قواعدنا ويستدرج الضعفاء منهم، فإن ذلك يوجب اختلافهم واضطراب كلمتهم».
وركّزت المجلة في هذا السياق على طائفة «القاديانية» الخبيثة التي انتشرت في القارة الهندية وبدأت تغزو العالم الإسلامي، فقالت المجلة: «ادّعى ميرزا غلام أحمد النبوة وأنه هو المسيح الموعود، وبعد أن ادعى النبوة وأنه أوحي إليه من الله تعالى بدأ يدعو الناس لأتباعه، فلم يعدم أنصاراً بسبب الجهل من جهة وبفضل أولياء أمره وأمر تابعيه من جهة ثانية، وقد تمكن من إيجاد جماعة سماها «الأحمدية» يقولون باستمرار النبوة غير التشريعية، وبعدم انقطاع الوحي».
وكتب الأستاذ: مسعود الندوي -رحمه الله- من (لكنؤ) بالهند مقالات أوضح فيها الفرق بين الأحمدية والقاديانية، وخطورة كلٍ منهما على الإسلام.
وكذلك حذّرت من خطر فرقة «التيجانية» التي تتظاهر بالتصوّف والزهد، ونبّهت إلى خطورة انتشارها في بلدان المغرب العربي، لكونها تمنح الولاء للاستعمار الفرنسي، وتوطّد أركانه في تلك البلاد، إذ تقول: «إن صاحب السجادة الكبرى ألقى خطاباً بين يدي الكونترول سيكلوني الفرنسي، تحدّث فيها عن الخدمات الجليلة التي قامت بها الطائفة التيجانية لفرنسا في توطيد الاستعمار الفرنسي وفي سبيل تسهيل مهمة الاحتلال على الفرنسيين، وفي إشارات التعقّل التي كانت تسبّبها هذه الطريقة الصوفية لمريديها».
الفتح وقضايا التربية والتعليم:
كان من الطبيعي أن تهتم مجلة الفتح بقضية التربية والتعليم، وأن توليها ما تستحقّه من اهتمام، لاسيما وقد أدرك الغيورون في مصر خطر البرنامج «الدنلوبي» الذي زرعته بريطانيا في قلب وزارة التعليم المصرية، فقام «دنلوب» -الخبير الإنجليزي- بصياغة المناهج التربوية وفق الرؤية الغربية التي تتوافق مع سياسات بريطانيا تحت حجة تطوير المناهج، فقالت المجلة محذرةً من خطورة هذا البرنامج على النشء في مصر: «إن الطريقة الدنلوبية علّمت شباب مصر أن العروبة والإسلام شيء أجنبي طرأ على مصر واحتلّتها كاحتلال الفرس والبطالسة والرومان والانجليز، مع أن العروبة والإسلام هما روح مصر وكيان مصر، بل هما مصر منذ نحو أربعة وعشرين قرناً إلى الآن».
ثم تقول: «إن التعليم الدانلوبي في المدارس أهمل آداب الإسلام وتاريخ الإسلام وأمجاد الإسلام، فخرج لنا أبناء محرومين من سلاح الفضائل الإسلامية، وفي التعليم يجب أن نبني في الشباب المصري الاعتماد على النفس في حياته الاستقلالية والاقتصادية، والإعزاز بتاريخه القريب الذي تكوّنت به قوميّته الحاضرة منذ أربعة عشر قرناً».
وكشفت المجلة النقاب عن الدور التخريبي الذي تلعبه (الجامعة الأمريكية) في القاهرة في أكثر من عدد، من ذلك ما قام به أحد الطلبة فيها من كشف للمراجع التي يرشد أستذتها الطلاب إلى قراءتها، ومن بينها كتاب خبيث مليء بالطعن والتطاول على مقام النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
نهاية المجلة:
استمرت مجلة الفتح في مسيرتها الميمونة حتى عام (1366هـ)، الموافق (1948م)، وكان سبب توقّفها هو موجة التضييق على العمل الإسلامي التي سادت مصر بعد هزيمة (1948) أمام اليهود، فنال مجلة الفتح ما نال غيرها من الأذى والإغلاق والمصادرة، وجفّ مدادها بعد اثنين وعشرين عاماً من الجهاد الثقافي المتميّز الذي لا نجد وصفاً له أفضل وأصدق من وصف الأستاذ (مصطفى السباعي)، إذ قال: «وما كنا نتصل بالفتح حتى بدأنا نعرف واجبنا في الحياة كشبّان مسلمين، وأخذنا ندرك خطر ما يبيته الاستعمار من وسائل الكيد للمسلمين، وتأجّجت في أفئدتنا نار الحمية لدين الله، والنقمة على أعدائه، وشعرنا بأن الفتح هي همزة الوصل بيننا وبين أقطار الإسلام».

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جهوده في نشر عقيدة السلف الصالح:
• نشر كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
• دفاعه عن الصحابة ورد الشبهات عنهم، ويتجلى ذلك في نشره كتاب «العواصم من القواصم» هذا الكتاب الذي فند كثيراً من الروايات الساقطة التي اخترعها الكذابون فيما حصل في الفتنة بين الصحابة من بعد مقتل عثمان -رضي الله عنه-.
• نشره أعظم كتاب خدم السنة المطهرة وهو «فتح الباري» مع تعليقات الإمام ابن باز.
• تواصله مع العلماء والدعاة السلفيين وتشجيعهم، ومن ذلك رسالته لشيخنا الألباني كما في مقدمة «آداب الزفاف».
جهوده وجهاده وآثاره العلميّة:
على الرغم من حياته المضطربة في الحلّ والترحال، استطاع محب الدين كتابة عشرات المقالات والأبحاث التي لم تجمع في كتب، وتمكّن من التأليف والتحقيق والترجمة للعديد من الكتب.
لقد ترك آثاراً عظيمة تدل على عبقريّته وموسوعيّته كما قال الأستاذ أنور الجندي: «وبالجملة فإنّ السيد محب الدين الخطيب وآثاره تعد رصيداً ضخماً في تراثنا العربي، وفكرنا الإسلامي، وقد أضاف إضافات بناءة، وقدم إجابات عميقة، وزوايا جديدة لمفاهيم الثقافة العربيّة وقيمها الأساسيّة».
من أهم أعماله:
• توضيح الجامع الصحيح للإمام البخاري ... شرح صغير.
• الحديقة  (14 جزء) مجموعة أدبيّة وحكم.
• الخطوط العريضة التي قام عليها دين الشيعة الاثنى عشريّة.
• مع الرعيل الأول .. عرض وتحليل لحياة الرسول مع أصحابه.
• من الإسلام إلى الإيمان .. حقائق عن الفرقة الصوفيّة التيجانيّة.
• حملة رسالة الإسلام الأولون.
• الإسلام دعوة الحقّ والخير.
• ذو النورين عثمان بن عفان.
• الجيل المثالي.
• مراسلات بينه وبين الأمير شكيب أرسلان، بلغت ألف رسالة.
• كان الشيخ من أوائل العلماء الذين تنبّهوا لأخطار الصهيونيّة، وحذروا منها، وكشفوا الغطاء عن حقائقها وأسرارها، ومحاولة اليهود في الوصول إلى فلسطين عام (1844م) ومطالبتهم لمحمد علي باشا بفلسطين، وما كان بينهم وبين السلطان عبد الحميد سنة (1902م)، ومقالاته في مجلة الفتح شاهد صدق على ذلك.
النواحي الفكرية من اتجاهات محب الدين:
لقد كان يدعو باختصار شديد إلى الإسلام الصحيح الذي جاء به محمد بن عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. وفي هذا المجال يقول رحمه الله: «إنني من أنصار الإصلاح الإسلامي، وكنت ولا أزال أفهم هذه الكلمة الاصطلاحية أن الإسلام هو الذي كان عليه محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأصحابه كما فهمه منهم التابعون».
فالإصلاح الإسلامي يشمل القضاء على البدع الطارئة وتخليصه من الدخيل الذي يحسب الجاهلون أنه منه وما هو منه. ومن الإصلاح الإسلامي بث روح النشاط بين المسلمين لإحياء مقاصد دينهم وتحقيق أغراضه وحسن التعبير عنه من الدعوة إليه وتأليف الكتب عن حقائقه وأحكامه وتاريخه .. ومع هذه الدعوة إلى الإسلام بجملته، فقد كانت هناك نقاط هي أبرز من غيرها في تفكيره وهو أشد اعتناء بها من غيرها، وأهم هذه النواحي هي ما يلي:
• السلفية الصافية: كان رحمه الله من أشد أنصار السلفية النقية في العقيدة والعبادة، وهذه سمة بارزة في كل كتاباته، وقد تحصلت لديه هذه الفكرة ونما عنده هذا الاتجاه لأنه قرأ في شبابه في دمشق كثيراً من مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية المطبوع منها والمخطوط في المكتبة الظاهرية وذلك بواسطة شيخه الشيخ طاهر الجزائري، وظل مقتنعاً بهذا الاتجاه، قوي الإيمان به، مدافعاً عنه بقلمه ولسانه، متصدياً لكل من يتعرض له، مروجاً للكتب المهمة التي تدعوا إليه.
الوقوف في وجه الباطنية والرافضة: من أهم المواضيع التي فازت بالكثير من اهتمام الشيخ محب الدين موضوع الرافضة والباطنية، ولقد كان شديد العناية بهذا الموضوع متتبعاً لمراحل كيد الرافضة للإسلام، واقفاً على الأصول التي يقوم عليها باطلهم، مدركاً خطرهم العظيم على الإسلام في الماضي والحاضر، ودورهم الكبير في تحريف العقيدة الإسلامية الصحيحة، وتشويه التاريخ الإسلامي المشرق.
وكانت لديه الأصول الخطية والمطبوعة من كتب الرفض والباطنية، وكثيرا ما أطلعنا على مخازيهم من كتبهم، وفي اعتقادي أن محب الدين رحمه الله كان يسقط عن المسلمين فرض كفاية في تصديه لحملات الباطنية على الإسلام، وفي وقوفه على الدوافع الحقيقة لتلك الحملات، وإحاطته بمراحل سريان سرطان هذه الفرق الضالة وسمومها في عقيدة المسلمين وتاريخهم.
وكان يقول: «الرفض والباطنية تعبير عن الحقد الدفين والمرير في قلوب المجوس واليهود على صحابة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأنهم أقاموا المسجد الأقصى على أنقاض هيكل سليمان، وأخمدوا نار المجوس إلى الأبد، وحينما جبنوا عن مجابهة الإسلام وجها لوجه دخلوا في سراديب تحت الأرض وأعلنوا على الإسلام وحملته حربا ضروسا دامية مازالت تتوقد نارها ويزداد أوراها على مدى هذه القرون المتطاولة من تاريخ الإسلام».
ولقد استطاع الروافض أن يرسلوا أحدهم «محمد التقي» إلى مصر وتحت شعار التقريب أنشأ دارا وأصدر مجلة واستأجر شقة في الزمالك وكانت الأموال تنفق دون حساب، وتشكك المخلصون من علماء أهل السنة الذين خدعوا ابتداء بشعارات براقة وبدئوا يتركونها ويبعدون عنها ويحذرون منها.
قال الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب: «انفض المسلمون جميعاً من حول دار التخريب التي كانت تسمى دار التقريب ومضى عليها زمن طويل والرياح تصفر في غرفها الخالية تنعى من استأجرها»، ثم يذكر أنه لم يبق متعلقاً بعضويتها إلا بعض المنتفعين مادياً في ولاء انتمائهم إلى هذه الدار، وأن العلماء المخلصين من أهل السنة انكشف لهم المستور من حقيقة دين الرافضة، ودعوة التقريب التي يريدها الرافضة، فانفضوا عن الدار وعن الألاعيب التي يراد إشراكهم في تمثيلها، ثم يقول: «فلم يبق موضع عجب إلا استمرار النشر الخادع في تلك المجلة، ولعل القائمين يضعون لها حداً».. وهذه المجلة (رسالة الإسلام) توقفت في «17رمضان 1392هـ» وهو العدد (60).
وصدق والله الشيخ محب الدين فـ «دار التقريب»، أجدر أن تسمي بدار التخريب لأن كانت غايتها الأولي والأخيرة هي تخريب عقائد المسلمين وتقريبهم نحو ضلال الرافضة وتهديم الجامع الأزهر كما صرح بذلك يوماً ما رئيس تلك الدار في مجلس خاص نقله عنه أحد الثقات، وقد استطاعت هذه الدار أن تشتري مجموعة من علماء السوء ارتضوا لأنفسهم أن يكونوا أُجراء لديها ومروجين لأباطيلها. وحينما توصل بعض هؤلاء إلى مراكز عالية في بعض المؤسسات العالمية الإسلامية حاولوا فرض تدريس مذهب الرافضة رسميا وسارع بعض المرتزقة من العلماء للتأليف فيه فعلا.
وحينئذ توجه نفر كريم من علماء الأزهر الغيورين على رسالة الإسلام إلى الأستاذ محب الدين رحمه الله وقالوا له: «إن الكتابة في موضوع الرفض ومحاولات فرضه للتدريس أصبحت فرض عين عليك» وطلبوا منه أن يكتب في ذلك فكتب يومئذ كتابه النفيس جداً «الخطوط العريضة للديانة الاثني عشرية»، وأبان فيه الأسس التي يقوم عليها دين الرافضة من كتبهم ومراجعهم التي كانت بحوزته، وأتى بنقول مخزية لا مجال لرفضها لأنها من أمهات كتبهم مع تحديد الكتاب والمجلد ورقم الصفحة أو مكان الطبع وتاريخه.
وأظهر فيه بكل جلاء كيف أن الرافضة في حقيقية أمرهم يعبدون آل البيت، وفي غيبة هؤلاء يعبدون مجتهديهم، وكيف يحكمون بارتداد جميع الصحابة ما عدا خمسة فقط، وكيف يجعلون من أصول دينهم التبرؤ من الشيخين أبى بكر وعمر -رضي عنهما-، ويعتبرون لعنهما من القربات ويسمونهما بالجبت والطاغوت، وبصنمي قريش، ويجعلون لعنهما من جملة أوراد ختم الصلاة، ويسمون قاتل عمر «بابا شجاع الدين»، ويحتفلون بيوم مصرع عمر -رضي الله عنه-، ويتهمونه في عرضه، ويقولون بتحريف القرآن الكريم وبنقصه، ولهم في ذلك كتاب «فصل الخطاب في تحريف كتاب رب الأرباب»، وكيف يؤمنون بعقيدة الرجعة، وهي القيامة الصغرى، وكيف يطعنون في عرض أم المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنها-، مع بيان الأصول اليهودية التي لا شك فيها لذلك الدين الزنيم .. كل هذا وغيره قد كشف عنه محب الدين رحمه الله بأسلوب علمي محقق لا مجال للشك فيه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تحقيق حوادث التاريخ الإسلامي وتنقيته مما لحق به من الدس والافتراء:
سأل مرة -رحمه الله- عن أفضل كتاب في التاريخ الإسلامي؟ فأجاب: بأن التاريخ الإسلامي لم يكتب بعد، وأفضل ما كتب فيه (البداية والنهاية) لابن كثير رحمه الله، وكان يعتقد بأن تشويه تاريخ الإسلام والمسلمين كان مقصودا كتشويه عقائده وشرائعه، وكان يؤمن بأن إدراك الأمة لأمجاد ماضيها مفاخرة من أعوانها على تقويم حاضرها.
ولنفي الدسائس والافتراءات اللصيقة بتاريخ المسلمين، وللإجلاء عن عظمة ذلك التاريخ وصانعيه كان يدعو إلى دراسة التاريخ على طريقة المحدثين بالتثبت من الروايات التاريخية وأسانيدها الصحيحة، على ضوء ما هو مشهور ومعروف من سلوك صانعي التاريخ من الصحابة والتابعين.
وأنه لابد من تجريد التاريخ من الخبث الذي لحقه على أيدي أعداء الإسلام وعلى رأس هؤلاء الرافضة، وفي هذا المجال يقول رحمه الله: «والإسلام الذي لم تفتح الإنسانية عينيها على أعلى منه رتبة وأعظم منه محامد يجتهد مؤرخوه في تشويه صفحاته والحط من قدر رجاله لأن الذين دونوا تاريخ الإسلام كانوا أحد رجلين: رجل جاء بعد سقوط دولة فتقرب إلى رجال الدولة الجديدة بتسويء محاسن الدولة القديمة، ورحل اتخذ من الشموس الأربعة: أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي، مثلا أعلى، فكل قمر من أقمار العرب مذموم عنده موصوفا بالضآلة والنقص؛ لأنه لا يراه إلا على نور تلك الشموس التي لا تقاس مواهب غيرهم بهم، بل إن عثمان وتضحياته الملائكية محيت فضائلها من أدمغة المسلمين لسوء بيان المؤرخين، ومعاوية الذي تتمنى أية أمة من عظام الأمم أن يكون لها رجل يتصف بعشر مواهبه وفضائله، صرنا نسمع ذمه من أقذر الناس وأحط السوقة، والأمين الذي كان كبار الصحابة يجاهدون تحت قيادته طائعين مختارين لصقت به أكاذيب تقرب الكثيرون بها إلى الله جهلا وتعصبا، أقول هذا وأنا علوي، ولكنى أخاف أن يقوض المسلمون صروح فضائلهم وأن يهدموا قلاعا هي من دواعي الفخر، بينما أبناؤنا يتعلمون من الأوربيين وصنائعهم تمجيد رجال لو كشف الغطاء عن تاريخهم الحقيقي لشممنا نتنه» [مقدمة ديوان مجد الإسلام].
ويبين أهمية تصحيح التاريخ فيقول: «أنا مؤمن من صميم قلبي أن رسالة الإسلام جديرة بأن تستقبل من مظاهر العظمة في تهذيب الإنسانية أبهر وأزهر مما كان لها في الماضي ولن تستوفى هذه الرسالة مهمتها إلا بإرجاع الإنسانية كلها إلى نظام الفطرة الطاهرة وذلك متفق على شيء واحد هو أن يعرف العرب والسلمون من هم وممن هم وما هي رسالتهم في الحياة. ولن يكون ذلك إلا إذا بنوا مناهج تعليمهم وأسس ثقافتهم ومعالم أدبهم على هذه المعرفة والإيمان بلوازمها وتعميم طريقهم نحو أهدافها. ورأس ذلك وعموده تصحيح تاريخ العروبة والإسلام وتجريد مما دس فيه».
لقد كان محب الدين -رحمه الله- فخورا جدا بأمجاد الإسلام ومفاخر المسلمين وكان يحزن كثيرا لبقاء تلك الأمجاد والمفاخر بعيدة عن أذهان الشباب المسلم خاصة والمسلمين عامة، وله في مجال تخليد الأمجاد الإسلامية وإظهارها بثوبها القشيب اللائق عمل عظيم لا يجوز أن يذكر محب الدين إلا ويذكر معه، هذا العمل العظيم هو «ديوان مجد الإسلام» للشاعر الكبير (أحمد محرم).
وقصة هذا الديوان يلخصها محب الدين -رحمه الله- في مقدمة الديوان بما مضمونه باختصار: لقد كان يقرأ في المدارس العثمانية شيئا من اللغة الفارسية وآدابها من جملة مقرراتها، وكان أستاذ تلك اللغة يبالغ أمامهم في وصف (الشاهنامة) للفردوسي، وبيانها المنظوم المعجز، ويحدثهم عن صاحبها وكيف أنه أحاط بتاريخ الفرس القديم ثم اتصل بأحد ملوكهم فأعطاه جناحا في قصره وكلفه بأن ينظم أمجاد الفرس فأقام في ذلك القصر ثلاثين عاما وهو ينظم الشعر الرائع في أمجاد فارس حتى بلغت الشاهنامة وهي الديوان الذي وضعه لذلك «ستين ألف بيت».
كان يسمع محب الدين ذلك ويقول: «أليس في دنيا العروبة والإسلام من يقوم للعروبة والإسلام بمثل هذا العمل الأدبي الكبير ليتعرف شبابنا إلى أكمل قومية برأها الله في الدهر الأول وأعدها للقيام بأكمل رسالات الله، أيكون للمجوسية وظلمات الظلم كتاب يخلدها ولا يكون للفطرة السليمة الكاملة ورسالة الله العظمى من يدل عليها ويدفع الناس في طريقها».
أليس من العار أن يكون للفرس الذين حفل تاريخهم زمن جاهليتهم بالشنائع ديوان مفاخر يغطي فيه البيان على العيوب ويلون ذا الوجهة منها بألوان زاهية ويسلط على ضئيل الخير منها شعاعا قويا مكبرا بأعظم المكبرات فتكون من ذلك (شاهنامة الفردوس) وأن يكون لليونان زمن وثنيتهم وأوهامهم الصبيانية ديوان مفاخر كالإلياذة تتغنى بها الإنسانية إلى يوم الناس هذا، والإسلام الذي لم تفتح الدنيا عينيها على أعلى منه رتبة، وأعظم منه محامد يجتهد مؤرخوه في تشويه صفحاته والحط من قدر رجاله».
لقد بقيت هذه الفكرة تعمل عملها في نفس محب الدين رحمه الله حتى التقى بأمير الشعراء (أحمد شوقي) -رحمه الله- وتحدث معه عن الشاهنامة والإلياذة واقترح عليه أن يكون أعظم أحداث إمارته في الشعر إهداء مثل هذه الهدية إلى العروبة والإسلام وأدبهما وعظمتهما من ماضيهما وحاضرهما ومستقبلهما -وهذا كلامه-، واستمع شوقي إلى هذا الحديث ولم يعد ولم يرفض ثم زار شوقي وفد في منزله لتجديد الحديث معه فبقي عند موقفه من الصمت والابتسام ثم ظهر بعد ذلك أعماله عن دول الإسلام وعظماء التاريخ، ولعله كان من أثر ذلك الاقتراح.
ولكن المطلوب -كما يقول رحمه الله- كان أعظم من ذلك وقديما قيل: «إذا عظم المطلوب قلّ المساعد»، ثم اتصل الشيخ محب الدين بالشاعر الكبير (أحمد محرم) وقويت بينهما الصلة والمحبة، فاقترح عليه ما اقترح على شوقي من تسجيل أمجاد الإسلام في ديوان من الشعر الرائع، وقال له: «لعل الله قد ادّخر لك هذه المهمة واختارك لها لأنك أقرب شعرائنا إلى إخلاص القول والعمل وأكثرهم توخيا لمرضاته»، فاستجاب أحمد محرم رحمه الله لهذه الدعوة، وكان من ذلك ديوان «مجد الإسلام» أو «الإلياذة الإسلامية» التي نظمها أحمد محرم -رحمه الله-، وهو ديوان كبير يقع في 450 صفحة نظم فيه الشاعر أهم أحداث  السيرة النبوية والغزوات والوفود.
ويقول محب الدين رحمه الله في وصف هذا الديوان في مقدمته: «إن أمجاد العروبة والإسلام أعظم من أن يحيط بها شاعر ولاسيما وأكثرنا لا يزالون متأثرين بما شوهت الشعوبية من تاريخنا ومع ذلك كان ديون مجد الإسلام أعظم ما ظهر للناس حتى الآن مجموعا في كتاب واحد من ومضات هذه الأمجاد وستتمتع به نفوس محبي الأدب الرفيع والنظم البليغ أزمانا».
ومما يؤسف له أن ديوان «مجد الإسلام» بقي طوال ثلاثين عاما مخطوطا ومحبوسا في الأدراج، والشاعر الكبير لا يجد من ينشره بتمامه رغم المحاولات الكثيرة مع المسؤولين إلا ما كان من نشر محب الدين نفسه لفقرات منه في صحيفته الفتح وفي مجلة الأزهر، إلى أن مات أحمد محرم رحمه الله قبل نشره وكادت تضيع أجزاء منه إلى أن قامت مكتبة «دار العروبة» بنشره قبل حوالي ثمان سنوات تقريبا.
إن ديوان مجد الإسلام من أعظم الأعمال الأدبية والشعرية في تاريخنا، وهو عمل أدبي رفيع وشعر رائع بليغ، ومع ذلك فإني أكاد أجزم بأن ثلاثة أرباع المثقفين في البلاد العربية لا يعرفون شيئا عن ديوان مجد الإسلام ولا عن الشاعر الكبير (أحمد محرم) الذي نظمه، وكذلك لا يعرفون شيئاً عن الديوان المستقل الذي نظمه أحمد محرم لسائر شعره.
لقد حرصت الجهات المعادية للإسلام في الأوساط الأدبية والثقافية على إهمال الشعراء والأدباء الإسلاميين وحارب الأقلام المؤمنة وأعطت مكان الصدارة فيها للأدعياء من المارقين والملاحدة وذلك حرصا منها على تضليل الأجيال المسلمة وتسميم أفكار النشء وتشويهها.
إيمانه بامتزاج العروبة والإسلام: يقول الأستاذ أنور الجندي في كتابه «أدباء ومفكرون»: ولست أعرف كاتبا كان أوضح رأيا في ربط الإسلام بالعروبة على النحو الذي يحقق فلسفة اليقظة وبناء النهضة كما يفعل السيد محب الدين الخطيب منذ سنوات طويلة، فهو مؤمن بامتزاجهما واستحالة انفصامهما، وهذه عبارته: «إن العروبة ظئر الإسلام، وإن العروبة والإسلام كلاهما من كنوز الإنسانية وينابيع سعادتها، إذا عرف أهلها قيمتها وإذا أتيحت لهما أسباب الظهور للناس على حقيقتهما. وإذا ذلت العرب ذل الإسلام». ويقول: «إننا عرب قبل أن نكون مسلمين، وهذا حق، ولكن لم نكن شيئا قبل الإسلام».
كان الشيخ محب الدين قوي الإيمان بخصائص الأمة العربية وأصالتها واستعدادها للخير وجدارتها بحمل رسالة الله وبطيب عنصرها ونقاء جوهرها، وصفاء فطرتها.
ولقد أدرك محب الدين رحمه الله انهيار الخلافة الإسلامية وزوال الدولة العثمانية، وعاش في مرحلة من أحرج مراحل التاريخ الإسلامي الحديث، وهي مرحلة خضوع العالم الإسلامي الضعيف للغزو الصليبي القوي وحضر احتضار «الرجل المريض» كما كان يسمي الأعداء الدولة العثمانية في أخريات أيامها، وشهد النقلة الخطيرة في حياة المسلمين في تاريخهم الحديث من معالم الحياة الإسلامية وتقاليدها الأصيلة إلى الطراز الجديد من الحياة القائمة على أساس الحضارة الغربية الغازية، والقائمة على الإلحاد والإباحية مع الانسلاخ التام من كل القيم والمثل والأخلاق.
وشهد إفلاس العنصر التركي وعجزه عن المضي في تحمل أعباء الرسالة الإسلامية، وشهد دعاة القومية الطورانية من ملاحدة الترك يتسلقون إلى مراكز السلطة في الدولة العثمانية وينهون الخلافة ويحاولون فرض القومية التركية على الشعوب الأخرى الخاضعة للدولة العثمانية في حركة عنصرية تحاول إذابة تلك الشعوب في العنصر الحاكم دون أية مميزات أو مؤهلات للقومية المتحكمة سوى القهر والغلبة، وخاصة بعد تنكرها للإسلام.
في هذا الجو افتقد محب الدين -رحمه الله- الأمة العربية، والدور الذي يمكن أن تلعبه، وقدراتها وخصائصها التي ترشحها للقيام بذلك الدور .. لذلك تغنى بالأمة العربية وباستعداداتها، ولكنه لم يفهم من العربية يوماً ما شيئا غير الإسلام، وكان ينال من الكتاب المسلمين الذين يفرقون بين العروبة والإسلام، ويعتبرهم من جملة من ساهم في نجاح الحركة القومية البعيدة عن الدين. ولم يكن يوما ما قوميا عربيا، وكان يغضب إذا وضع في صف القوميين العرب الذين ساهموا في القضاء على الخلافة الإسلامية، وإنما كان يدعوا كما قال: «إلى الحكم الذاتي الذي يبرز خصائص الأمة العربية في ظل الإسلام والخلافة».
لقد كان -رحمه الله- يؤمن بالسر العظيم الكامن وراء اختيار الله تعالى للعربية لغة لكتابه وللأمة العربية حاملة لأكمل رسالاته، يقول رحمه الله: «وأمجاد العروبة لا ينفك تاريخها من تاريخ الإسلام بحال، فإذا حيل بين الإسلام والعروبة كانت العروبة جسما بلا روح، وكان الإسلام روحا بلا جسد، وهذا تاريخنا العربي من بدايته إلى اليوم لا نراه ازدهر وانتعش وكان مظهر العز والقوة إلا في الأدوار التي كان الإسلام يزدهر فيها وينتعش ويأخذ نصيبه من العز والقوة، ويكذب من يظن أن العرب تنمو عزتهم بروح أجنبية غير روح الإسلام». [مقدمة مجد الإسلام].
ويقول -رحمه الله- أيضا في تعليقه على ديوان مجد الإسلام: «وستتمتع به نفوس محبي الأدب الرفيع والنظم البليغ أزماناً وأزماناً إلى أن يوجد الشاعر الذي يكتشف سر الله في اختياره العربية لغة لتنزيله، والعروبة بيئة لأكمل رسله، وأهلها أصحابا وأعوانا على حمل رسالته إلى آفاق آسيا وأفريقية ثم إلى أوروبا».
وفي حديثه عن شيخه طاهر الجزائري -رحمه الله- يقول: «من هذا الشيخ الحكيم عرفت عروبتي وإسلامي، منه عرفت أن المعدن الصدئ الآن الذي برأ الله منه في الدهر الأول أصول العروبة ثم تخيرها ظئراً للإسلام إنما هو معدن كريم لم يبرأ الله أمة في الأرض تدانيه في أصالته وسلامته وصلابته وعظيم استعداده للحق».
وإلى هذا كان يدعو -رحمه الله- إلى الأخذ بأسباب القوة وبكل نافع من نتاج الحضارة الحديثة مع المحافظة على المثل والقيم والأخلاق القديمة لأن الخير كله قديم، وكان يركز على إصلاح المدارس ومناهج التعليم ووسائل الإعلام.
شبهات حول العلامة الخطيب:
أنه كان ماسونيّاً، تتلمذه على كتب محمد عبده، ورشيد رضا، والكواكبي، وتأسيسه عدة جمعيات لمناهضة سياسة التتريك الطورانية:
أ- لم يثبت بنقل صحيح أو تصريح صحيح أن السيد محب الدين الخطيب تأثّر بالماسونيّة، رغم صلته بمحمد عبده، ورشيد رضا، والكواكبي فإنّ هؤلاء تأثروا بالماسونيّة، وانخدعوا بشعاراتها، ولمّا انكشف لهم حقيقتها تبرؤوا منها، وبخاصّة رشيد رضا، ومقالاته في ذمها والتحذير منها ملأت «المنار».
ب- تأسيسه عدة جمعيات مناهضة لسياسة التتريك الطورانية؛ كان هدفها المطالبة بحقوق العرب ضمن الدولة العثمانية، وفي ذلك يقول الشيخ محب الخطيب: «إني أقر بكلّ صدق بأني وأنا وجميع من استعنت بهم وتعاونت معهم من رجال العرب وشبانهم لم يخطر ببالنا الانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية».
ويقول: «من مصلحة العرب في الدولة العثمانيّة أن تقر لهم الدولة بلغتهم في الإدارة والتعليم في البلاد التي يتكلّم أهلها العربيّة، وألا تبلغ بهم الحماقة إلى حد أن يكون التعليم في بلادهم بلغة أجنبية عنهم، وإلى حد أن تكون لغتهم محرماً عليهم استعمالها، وأن تكون لغة الإدارة والقضاء في صميم الوطن العربي».
وأخيرا .. وبعد جهاد مضن كريم استمر قرابة قرن كامل أعطى خلاله محب الدين -رحمه الله- للإسلام نور عينيه وحياة قلبه وثمرة قلمه وفكره وأسهر ليله وأعمل نهاره.
بعد كل هذا فقد سكن ذلك القلب الكبير الذي كان يخفق بحب الإسلام، وخبا نور تينك العينين، وهدأت تلك اليد المرتعشة التي حملت القلم للدفاع عن الإسلام والمسلمين دهرا طويلا وسقط ذلك اليراع وتحطم، ومات محب الدين رحمة الله عليه رحمة واسعة.
من مصادر الترجمة:
1- «تاريخ علماء دمشق في القرن الرابع الهجري» فكري فيصل – دمشق 1986 (2/847-862).
2- «الأعلام» خير الدين الزركلي (5/285). بيروت، دار العلم للملايين، 1989.
3- نفح الطيب في سيرة العلامة السلفي «محب الدين الخطيب»...الشيخ سليم الهلالي
4- أوراق متناثرة في تاريخ الصحافة الإسلامية.  مبارك القحطاني
5 - «تاريخ الصحافة الإسلامية»، أنور الجندي - رحمه الله -، القاهرة، توزيع دار الأنصار.
6 - «اتجاهات الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر»، د.حمد بن صادق الجمال، الرياض، عالم الكتب، 1994.
7- «محب الدين الخطيب ... لمحات من حياته وقبسات من أفكاره» بقلم الشيخ: ممدوح فخري  المدرس بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين.
رابط الموضوع: ظ…ط*ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ?ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط·ظ?ط¨

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فضيلة الشيخ عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد حفظه اللههذا هو العلامة الجهبذ الفقيه عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد وحوارٌ معه وشيءٌ من أخباره
هو الحبرُ السلفي،والإمام التقي،الجهبذ الفقيه ، المربي الفاضل،العلامة العامل عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد _حفظه الله ورعاه ، وأطال الله في عمره على طاعةِ الله ، ونفع الله به الإسلام والمسلمين.
ولد شيخنا في مصر_وهي موطنه الأصلي_الموافق (20) جماد الثانية(1339هـ).
عمره الآن (84 سنة)أطال الله في عمره على طاعة،تزوج بواحده قبل قدومه للسعودية فلما ماتت زوجوه أهل بريدة من حمولة من كبار الحمايل ،ثم تزوج الثالثة من كبار حمايل عنيزة.
وهذا هو الموقف الشرعي حيث قال صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: ((من جاءكم ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه)) ،وهو من الفهم الدقيق لأهل هذه البلاد حيث زواجه سيجعله لا يغادر هذه البلدة فينفع الله به.
(حياته الدراسية والتدريسية): 
بدأ منذ الخامسة من عمره بالذهاب إلى الكتاب؛فحفظ القرآن كاملاً وتعلم الكتابة فيها.
ثم إلتحق بعد ذلك بالجامع الأزهر وأخذ الشهادة الإبتدائية،ثم الثانوية_ وهو العام الذي أسست فيه جماعة الإخوان وللشيخ ذكريات عنها نوردها بعد قليل_ ،ثم درس في الجامع الأزهر في كلية الشريعة،وأثناء دراسته فيها فتح اختبار الشهادة العالية القديمة،وكانت الشروط متوفرة في الشيخ،فدخل فيها وكان عدد المتقدمين للاختبار (300)طالب،فلم ينجح منهم إلا ثلاثة كان من ضمنهم شيخنا،وقد سبقه في فصول ماضية أُناس تقدموا وعددهم(900)فلم ينجح منهم إلا أربعة وكان من ضمن من رسبوا طه حسيــن.
بعد ذلك أخذ الشيخ الشهادة العالية عام(1374هـ)،وكان عمر الشيخ قد قارب الخمس والثلاثون سنة.
ثم انتقل إلى المملكة العربية السعودية بأهله_ وكان إلى يوم انتقاله وهو رئيساً في المقاطعة الشرقية لجماعة أنصار السنة_ ،وعين مُدرساً في معهد بريدة العلمي،وكانت الدراسة تبدأ بعد الحج مباشرة إلا ذاك العام(1375هـ)أُجلت  ْ إلى (18) صفر عام (1376هـ) ،ودرس فيه الشيخ ثلاثة أعوام متتالية،كان من طلابه في المعهد فضيلة العلامة الدكتور صالح بن فوزان الفوزان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء_حفظه الله_ ،والشيخ عبدالرحمن العجلان المدرس بالمسجد الحرام حالياً_ حفظه الله_.
ثم في عام(1379هـ)عُينَ مدرساً بكليتي الشريعة واللغة العربية في الرياض،ودرس الشيخ في أول سنة عينَ فيها في كلية الشريعة \"التفسير وأصول الفقه،وبعد سنتين درسَ في نفس الكلية سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام في الحديث،وكان من طلابه في تلك الفترة الشيخ عبدالله الغانم مدير عام المكفوفين في الشرق الأوسط،والعلامة الشيخ القاضي صالح اللحيدان_رئيس محاكم التمييز في هذه البلاد_حفظه الله_،وكذلك الشيخ منصور المالك وغيرهم..
وفي عام(1381هـ)فتحت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية،فقام رئيس الجامعة سماحة المفتي الأكبر ورئيس القضاة العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم_رحمه الله_بدعوة كثير من أهل العلم والفضل للتدريس هناك،فمن كلية الشريعة بالرياض وقع الاختيار لسماحة العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز_رحمه الله_وأن يكون نائباً للشيخ بن إبراهيم على الجامعة،فطلب الشيخ بن باز من المفتي الأكبر بأن يسمح بانتقال علمين من أعلام كلية الشريعة وهما العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي_رحمه الله_ والعلامة عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد_حفظه الله_ [وللمعلومية فالأول مروتاني والثاني مصري ولا تفاضل عندنا إلا بالعلم والتقوى وصحة المعتقد،لا بالجنس والبلد،وهذه رسالة لمن لبعض الحاقدين الذين يلمزون أبناء هذه البلاد بالأكاذيب،لأنهم رفضوا أن يسمعوا لأهل البدع] ،فقبل المفتي الأكبر بأن ينقل الشنقيطي ورفض نقل شيبة الحمد لحاجة الكلية لأحدهما،وفي العام الذي تلاه أَلحَ الشيخ ابن باز على نقل الشيخ عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد فسمح له.
وفي أول جماد الأولى عام(1382هـ) انتقل شيخنا إلى المدينة،ودرس في الجامعة الإسلامية،وكلما أنشئت كلية درس فيها،إلى أن تم نقله إلى قسم الدراسات العليا،حتى أحيل إلى التقاعد.
وفي أثناء عام (1400هـ)انتُدِبَ الشيخ للتدريس في المعهد العالي للدعوة الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت_ وهو تابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية_.
وهو مدرس بالحرم المدني ولازال....
[رأي الشيخ في حركة الإخوان]: 
يقول الشيخ: (بالنسبة \"للإخوان المسلمين\" أسسوا وأنا طالب في أولى ثانوي في الأزهر، وزار طنطا التي كنت أدرس فيها \"حسن البنا\"، مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمين، وكانوا يبذلون كل جهد لجمع الطلاب معهم فجاءني عدد من الطلاب وألحوا علي لأحضر،وكان عدد الطلاب في طنطا ذلك الوقت قرابة(1000)طالب؛ول  م يكن أحد منهم معفيا لحيته سواي وطالب آخر اسمه محمود عبدالوهاب،فكانت تلك علامة من علامات التدين فكانوا يحرصون على حضوري أشد الحرص،وبالتالي ألحوا على أن أحضر معهم محاضرة \"الحسن البنا\" التي سيلقيها في حضرة جموع الطلاب الحاشدة.
فجئت بعد صلاة العصر وبدأ يخطب، وكان رجلاً فصيحاً بليغاً مؤثراً، فأذكر أنه استمر من بعد صلاة العصر حتى غربت الشمس ولم يقم أحد لصلاة المغرب وانتظرت أن يوقفوا الخطابة لإقامة الصلاة ، فلم يفعلوا، ثم انتظرت قليلاً فقمت فصليت وحدي.
ثم عندما انتهى \"حسن البنا\" من خطبته قام رجل متسماً بزي المشايخ وأخذ يثني على الشيخ \"البنا\" حتى بالغ في الثناء عليه، حتى جعله كأنه يقارب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام أحد الجالسين واعترض على الشيخ فقام \"البنا\" مرة أخرى وقال أبياتاً من الشعر منها:
إن الله قد جعل الأقل لنوره *** مثلاً من المشكاة والمصباح
إشارة إلى قوله تعالى في سورة النور{الله نور السماوات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح......}إلخ الآيات..
ومنذ ذلك اليوم (وأنا أخذت انطباعاً سيئاً عن جماعة \"الإخوان المسلمين\" )،وكان ميولي طبعاً \"لأنصار السنة\"،ولذلك اختاروني بعد مدة رئيساً لهم في مقاطعة الشرقية حتى جئت إلى هذه البلاد).
ثم تحدث الشيخ عن أسباب انتشار هذه الحركة فقال: (أنا لا استبعد أنهم كانوا يمدون بمال، ولا أعرف من كان يمدهم بالمال، ولكن الدعاية لهم كانت في غاية القوة، ودعاية محكمة،ويظهر لي أنهم أخذوا مجموعة من الدعوات السابقة كجماعة \"إخوان الصفا\" وغيرهم من الذين أسسوا جمعيات فيما مضى،وكان لها تأثير على الأمة الإسلامية،استفا  دوا من الدراسات السابقة).
ثم أجاب الشيخ عن سر انتشارها فقال: (كالقبول الذي تحظى به \"جماعة التبليغ\"، وأكثر الذين ينتمون إلى \"الإخوان المسلمين\" ما كانوا من أهل العلم إلا القليل كالشيخ: \"سيد قطب\"،\"محمد الغزالي\"..من أوائلهم وكان لهم تأثير).
سأل بعدها الشيخ عن \"سيد\" و\"الغزالي\" وأنهم كانا قطبا الرحى فأجاب: (لا..لا يعتبران قطبا رحى؛ لأن كلا منهما له ميوله العلمي،\"والسياس  ة\" أحياناً تغريهم،\"فمحمد الغزالي\" مثلاً كان يتباهى بأنه أول داع للاشتراكية،وأنه دعا إليها قبل عبدالناصر).
ثم سأل عن مذهب \"الإخوان\" فأجاب: (لا أعلم لجماعة \"الإخوان المسلمين\"مذهباً سوى (جمع الناس)،يعني \"جماعة التبليغ\" تماماً،والفرق أن \"جماعة التبليغ\" أكثرهم من (العوام)،وهؤلاء(  يضاً ولكن لهم خطط مدروسة).).
ثم سأل السؤال التالي: (هناك عدد من المفارقات فأنت تقول إنهم يمدون بمال، وأن أكثرهم مغرم بالسياسة إلى حد كبير، في حين نجد أنهم الأعداء الألداء للنظم السياسية خاصة في مصر، وكانت لهم الصولات والجولات المعروفة، حتى إن أحد أعدائهم يقول: إن من أصول مذهبهم \"إسقاط الرأس\" فكيف توفقون هذه مع تلك؟).
فأجاب الشيخ: (من يقول أنهم أعدى الناس للتنظيمات السياسية؟! وإسقاط الرأس ليكونوا هم الرأس، وليس بإسقاطه ليقوموا ديناً قيماً، بايعهم عبدالناصر وبايعوه، وعبدالناصر لم ينتصر إلا بتحكمه في \"الإخوان المسلمين\" فاستغلهم أسوأ استغلال حتى تمكن،(فعبدالناص   إنما تمكن بهم).
سأل الشيخ سؤال آخر يتعلق بما سبق: (هل تريد أن تقول أن عبدالناصر هو الذي فرش لهم الأرض بالورد ثم قلب لهم ظهر المجن بعدما تمكن؟).
فأجاب حفظه الله: (لا،لم يفرش لهم الأرض،وإنما كان \"الإخوان المسلمون\" أقوى الأحزاب الموجودة،وظاهره  م الدين،والشعب أصله الإسلام،وهو غريزة في نفوس الناس،فإذا جاءهم داع باسم الإسلام انهالوا وراءه،فهم كانت (فرصتهم لجمع عدد ضخم من الناس،وكان رؤسائهم يخططون تخطيطات وأكثرها سرية)قد يكونون عدة جماعات من بينهم لا تدر الجماعة الواحدة عن الأخرى.
هذه حالهم،وكان \"حسن البنا\" يحرص على أن \"يبتعدوا عن الخوض في أمور العقيدة\" ففي أحد كتبه على سبيل المثال يقول: [مسألة التوسل بالأنبياء والمرسلين مسألة فرعية لا ينبغي الخوض فيها] ).
[رأي الشيخ بسيد قطب ومحمد الغزالي ومحمد الباقوري رحمهم الله ]: 
يقول الشيخ عنهم: ( \"السيـد قطب\" لم يكن في عهد \"حسن البنا\" من \"الإخوان المسلمين\" ما دخل في تنظيمهم إلا بعد موت \"حسن البنا\"،وإنما كان رجلاً مثقفاً ثقافة إسلامية واسعة غير دقيقة في الأصل ،لأن دراساته في الحقيقة لم تكن دراسات إسلامية، وإنما كانت دراسات أدبية ، فاستغل استغلالاً ووجدوه فرصة سانحة واستفادوا منه،وفي وقت قريب تسنم الذروة العليا في جماعة \"الإخوان المسلمين\" ).
ثم قال: (ولذلك أول ما جاء \"عبدالناصر\" ورأى أن هؤلاء لهم تأثير مثل \"محمد الغزالي\"،أتى\"بم  حمد أحمد حسن الباقوري\" وكان ينتمي إلى \"الإخوان\" وعينه وزيراً للأوقاف،وسموه [خطيب الثورة] أو[ميراب الثورة]...على [ميراب الثورة الفرنسية]،عينوه وزير أوقاف وغدا يعمل على إرضائهم بأي طريق حتى زاره أحد الغيورين من المسلمين،لما خطب وقال:يجوز للرجل أن يرى من المرأة التي يخطبها حتى فرجها واستدل بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((إذا خطب أحدكم المرأة فلينظر منها ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها))وما يدعوه إلى نكاحها هذه عامة لكل شيء بما في ذلكالفرج وغيره-بزعمه-فزاره أحد من \"جماعة شباب محمد\"،[وهم أيضاً جهلة في الدين غيورين على أعراض النساء].وكان \"محمد\" مشهور بالتدين فنشر مقالاً أوضح فيه أنه زار \"الباقوري\" وأنه طلب منه زواج إحدى بناته فلما وافق ورحب بي طلبت منه أن يسمح لي برؤية البنت فقدمها لي،فنظرت إليها فقلت له:أنا قد نظرت إلى الأشياء الظاهرة وأرغب في كشف الأشياء الباطنة،فأرجوا أن تهيأ لي خلوة معها حتى أنظر منها إلى ما يدعوني إلى نكاحها..فرفض \"الباقوري\" وقال له:لماذا ترفض أن أطلع وأنت تعلن للناس أن!
هذا شيء جائز فرفعوا عليه دعوا وحاكموه.
وهذا \"الباقوري\" هو الذي اقترح خطة تقضي بتشتيت قيادات \"الإخوان المسلمين\"وإبعاد  هم عن مصر،فعين \"محمد الغزالي\" و\"سيد قطب\" في تكية مكة والمدينة،والتكي  ة عبارة عن مبنى لمصر في مكة والمدينة كانت الأموال المصرية تبعث من مصر وتنفق تلك الأموال من خلال هذه التكية على الفقراء في مكة والمدينة،ثم بعد ذلك تمكن وبعد أن تمكن \"عبدالناصر\" بدأ يقتل،في السابق ما كان يستطيع أن يعلن ذلك،فبدأ يحارب العلماء).
[علماء الأزهر وعلماء بني إسرائيل]:
يقول الشيخ عن علماء الأزهر ودور الأزهر في صراع عبدالناصر: (أذكر أن \"عبدالناصر\" أراد أن يزور صعيد مصر فجمع كبار العلماء ومنهم الشيخ تاج شيخ الأزهر وأحد كبار الدعاة،وكان من أفضل أهل العلم في ذلك،وكان الأخير معيناً مشرفاً على مجلة الأزهر فأخذهم معه إلى الصعيد وأخذ يعلن في السنة الثانية بعدما أبعد \"محمد نجيب\" أنه يفتح في كل بلد معهداً دينياً،طبعاً سياسة مخططة يستجدي بها رضا العامة قبل أن يكشر عن أنيابه،فلما وصلوا وهم راجعين أقيم له الحفل في الفيوم ليفتتحوا فيهاً معهداً دينياً فلما أقاموا الحفل في الفيوم قام \"عبدالناصر\" وخطب وأنني جئت لفتح المعاهد،فقام \"الشيخ الكبير\"-وأنا نسيت اسمه-ليلقي كلمة \"علمـاء الأزهر\" وهو من \"هيئة كبار العلماء\" ثم قال:إن الإسلام الآن يحارب في مصر بصورة لم يحارب بمثلها حتى في عهد الجاهلية.
وذلك لأنهم يأتون بالبنات ويدخلوهن في الأزهر شبه عاريات،ويأتي بتماثيل الفراعنة ويعرضها على الشوارع الرئيسية كتمثال رمسيس،الذي يقال عنه أنه فرعون موسى،ووضعوه عند مدخل القاهرة الرئيسي،فهو أراد أن يجعل مصر \"فرعونية\" بعيدة عن العرب والمسلمين،وهذا طبعاً مرحلة من مراحله الأولى قبل دعوتهإلى القومية العربية.
وأثناء كلام الشيخ هج \"عبدالناصر\" عليه وأخذ الميكرفون منه،[والله إن \"علمــــــاء الأزهر\" يشبهون \"علمـاء اليهود] عندما قالوا لموسى: {أذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ها هنا قاعدون}المائدة،  استمر \"عبدالناصر\" يتكلم بثورة عارمة ضد العلماء،وأنهم لم يجد لهم أي أثر في خدمة الدين أو البلاد ثم أمر بأن لا يسافروا معه من الفيوم إلى القاهرة-وكلامي هذا طبعاً منشور ومعروف-فتحسن عليهم صاحب شركة باصات،وقام أحد من \"الإخوان المسلمين\" من الذين انتقلوا إلى قطر مؤخراً-ليس يوسف القرضاوي شخص قبله-لما رأى عبدالناصر يسب العلماء أخذ الميكرفون منه وقال:إن الأزهر والثورة توأمان يحب بعضهم بعضاً ويدعم بعضاً ووو إلخ...فهدأ \"عبدالناصر\" نوعاً ما لكنه أوعز إلى من معه أن لا يركب المشايخ معه في الرجعة،فأحسن إليهم صاحب الباصات الذي أشرنا إليه آنفاً،وأخذهم من الفيوم إلى القاهرة عن طريق الصحراء.
[نصيحته لمن سأل عن جماعة التبليغ]: 
سؤال اليوم الجمعة 13/6/1423هـ الشيخ عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد المدرس بالحرم النبوي ورئيس الدراسات العليا سابقاً بالجامعة الإسلامية في إذاعة mbc عن جماعة التبيلغ حذر منها وحذر من العمل معها وقال في ما معناه:هذه الجماعة لا تهتم بالعقيدة كيف ندعوا لجماعة رئيسها مدفون في مسجد بدلهي ..فقال السالئ هل تنصحني بالبقاء معهم قال لا لا أنصحك أبداً..هي والأحزاب غيرها هي عوام أغلبهم..هؤلاء ينطبق عليهم{كل حزبٍ بما لديهم فرحون}...نحن مسلمون ... 
[رأي الشيخ في الخروج في القنوات الفضائية]:
وخير بيان الفعل...وهو يستضاف كثيراً في برنامج الإفتاء يوم الجمعة بعد صلاة الظهر في برنامج العيدي ..
[مؤلفات الشيخ]: 
من مؤلفات وتحقيقات الشيخ حفظه الله:
1/ تهذيب التفسير وتجريد التأويل (6 أجزاء).
2/ شرح بلوغ المرام.
3/ القصص الحق في سيرة سيد الخلق.
4/ قصص الأنبياء.
5/ تحقيق فتح الباري .....يقول الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور عبدالرحمن اللويحق حفظه الله: وهذه النسخة هي النسخة الوحيدة والتي كان الجهد بعد الله للشيخ عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد وهي النسخة الوحيدة التي توافق شرح ابن حجر لفظياً. 
وقد قوم بعض بحوث الشيخ للترقيات الشيخ حمود العقلاء الشعيبي رحمه الله.
وممن قرأت أنه طلب عليه العلم الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب.
وهذا هو الجزء الأول ولعل الله أن ييسر لنا إكمال أراء الشيخ ، ومنها قصة مؤامرة إلغاء المحاكم الشرعية في مصر ونزع الحجاب الإسلامي.لا صحوة ولا هم يحزنون نحن جميعاً مسلمين.أنني صريح وأقول الحق.
والله الموفق.
أعداد أخوكم وليد العلي
نبذة مختصرة عن سيرة فضيلة الشيخ عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد حفظه الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشيخ العلامة صفي الرحمن المباركفوري
رحمه اللهالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الأولين والآخرين محمد خاتم النبيين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد :
فهذه جوانب موجزة من ترجمة علمٍ من أعلام أهل الحديث بالهند ، الشيخ العلامة المحدث الفقيه صفي الرحمن المباركفوري رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته . 
نسبه :
هو صفي الرحمن بن عبد الله بن محمد أكبر بن محمد علي بن عبد المؤمن بن فقيرالله المباركفوري الأعظمي .
ولادته:
ولد الشيخ في 6 يونيو 1943م حسب ما دون في شهادته الصادرة بقرية من ضواحي مباركفور وهي معروفة الآن بقرية حسين آباد، الواقعة في مقاطعة أعظم كده من إيالة أترابراديش .
أسرته :
تنتسب أسرة الشيخ إلى الأنصار وتعرف بهذا ، ومن ينتسب إلى الأنصار كثيرون في الهند ، ويزعم عامة هؤلاء ممن ينتمي إلى الأنصار هناك أنهم من ولد الصحابي الجليل أبي أيوب الأنصاري -رضي الله عنه- والله أعلم.
تعليمه ودراسته : 
تعلم في صباه القرآن الكريم ، ثم التحق بمدرسة دار التعليم في مباركفور سنة 1948 م ، وقضى هناك ست سنوات دراسية أكمل فيها دراسة المرحلة الابتدائية.
ثم انتقل إلى مدرسة إحياء العلوم بمباركفور في شهر يونيو سنة 1954 م ، حيث بقي هناك خمس سنوات يتعلم اللغة العربية وقواعدها والعلوم الشرعية من التفسير والحديث والفقه وأصوله وغير ذلك من العلوم ، حتى تخرج منها في شهر يناير سنة 1961م ، ونال شهادة التخرج بتقدير ممتاز .
كما حصل على الشهادة المعروفة بشهادة «مولوي» في فبراير سنة 1959 م .
ثم حصل على شهادة «عالم» في فبراير سنة 1960م من هيئة الاختبارات للعلوم الشرقية في مدينة الله أباد بالهند .
ثم حصل على شهادة الفضيلة في الأدب العربي في فبراير سنة 1976م .
جوانب من سيرة الشيخ العلمية والدعوية :
بعد تخرجه من كلية فيض عام اشتغل بالتدريس والخطابة وإلقاء المحاضرات والدعوة إلى الله في مقاطعة «الله آباد» وناغبور .
ثم دعي إلى مدرسة فيض عام بمئو وقضى فيها عامين .
ثم درّس سنة واحدة بجامعة الرشاد في أعظم كده .
ثم دعى إلى مدرسة دار الحديث ببلدة مؤ في فبراير سنة 1966م ، وبقى هناك ثلاث سنوات يدرس فيها ، ويدير شؤونها الدراسية والداخلية نيابة عن رئيس المدرسين .
ثم نزل ببلدة سيوني في يناير سنة 1969م يدرس في مدرسة فيض العلوم ، ويدبر جميع شؤونها الداخلية والخارجية نيابة عن الأمين العام ويشرف على المدرسين ، إضافة إلى الخطابة في جامع سيوني ، كما كان يقوم بجولات في أطرافها وضواحيها لإلقاء المحاضرات بين المسلمين ودعوتهم إلى تعاليم الإسلام وفق الكتاب والسنة ونهج السلف الصالح ، ومحذرا من الشرك والمحدثات في الدين ، وقضى هناك أربعة أعوام دراسية.
ولما رجع إلى وطنه في أواخر سنة 1972م، قام بالتدريس في مدرسة دار التعليم ، كما تولى إدارة شؤونها التعليمية ، وقضى فيها سنتين دراسيتين .
ثم انتقل إلى الجامعة السلفية ببنارس بطلب من الأمين العام للجامعة سنة 1974م ، واستمر بالقيام بالمسؤوليات التعليمية والتدريسية والدعوية فيها ، لمدة عشر سنوات .
وفي تلك الفترة أعلنت رابطة العالم الإسلام بمكة المكرمة عقد مسابقة عالمية حول السيرة النبوية الشريفة ، وذلك في المؤتمر الإسلامي الأول للسيرة النبوية الذي عقد بباكستان سنة 1976م , فقام الشيخ على إثر ذلك بتأليف كتاب «الرحيق المختوم» وقدمه للجائزة ، ونال به الجائزة الأولى من رابطة العالم الإسلامي .
ثم انتقل إلى الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية ليعمل باحثا في مركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية عام 1409هـ. وعمل فيه إلى نهاية شهر شعبان 1418هـ 
ويقول الدكتور عاصم القريوتي : وكان دور الشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله في مجال السيرة النبوية متميزا خلال عمله في مركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية ،وكان ذلك جليا في الخطط التي وضعت من قسم السيرة الذي كان ركنه الأساس ، ومن خلال نقده وتقاريره للكتب والبحوث التي كانت تحال إليه في السيرة النبوية للتحكيم ، كما كان له التقدير والاحترام من الباحثين في المركز المذكور ومن أهل العلم والمسؤولين في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة . 
ثم انتقل إلى مكتبة دار السلام بالرياض ، وعمل فيها مشرفاً على قسم البحث والتحقيق العلمي إلى أن توفاه الله عز وجل.
من أهم مناصبه:
تولى الشيخ في حياته مناصب عدة أبرزها : 
1- تدريسه في الجامعة السلفية ببنارس الهند.
2- عين أمينا عاما لجمعية أهل الحديث بالمركزية بالهند فترة من الزمن .
3- عين باحثا في مركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة.
4- تولى الإشراف على قسم البحث والتحقيق العلمي في مكتبة دار السلام بالرياض.
5- كان رئيسا لتحرير مجلة "محدث" الشهرية باللغة الأردية بالهند.
مؤلفاته:
للشيخ مؤلفات عديدة في التفسير و الحديث النبوي و المصطلح والسيرة النبوية ، والدعوة ، وهي تربوا على ثلاثين كتاباً باللغتين العربية والأردية ، ومن أشهرها وأهمها باللغة العربية :
1- الرحيق المختوم : (وقد ترجم هذا الكتاب لأكثر من خمس عشرة لغة مختلفة.
2- روضة الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار .
3- سنة المنعم في شرح صحيح مسلم.
4- إتحاف الكرام في شرح بلوغ المرام.
5- بهجة النظر في مصطلح أهل الأثر.
6- إبراز الحق والصواب في مسألة السفور والحجاب.
7- الأحزاب السياسية في الإسلام ، وقد طبع من قبل رابطة الجامعات الإسلامية .
8- تطور الشعوب والديانات في الهند ومجال الدعوة الإسلامية فيها.
9- الفرقة الناجية خصائصها وميزاتها في ضوء الكتاب والسنة ومقارنتها مع الفرق الأخرى.
10- البشارات بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتب الهند والبوذيين.
11- المصباح المنير في تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير.
وأما مؤلفاته باللغة الأردية فمن أهمها ما يلي :
12- ترجمة كتاب الرحيق المختوم.
13- علامات النبوة .
14- سيرة شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب.
15- نظرة إلى القاديانية.
16- فتنة القادياينية والشيخ ثناء الله الأمرتسرى.
17- لماذا إنكار حجية الحديث ؟
18- إنكار الحديث حق أم باطل.
19- المعركة بين الحق والباطل.
20- الإسلام وعدم العنف.
المقالات :
وقد كتب الشيخ رحمه الله العديد من المقالات في موضوعات إسلامية مختلفة تبلغ المئات ، وقد نشرت في مجلات وصحف مختلفة في بلاد متعددة.
تلاميذه :
للشيخ تلاميذ كثيرون من خلال تدريسه في مدارس الهند ومدارسها والجامعة السلفية ببنارس .
كما قرأ عليه عدد من طلبة العلم بالمملكة العربية السعودية كتباً عدة ، إبان عمله بمركز خدمة السنة والسيرة النبوية بالمدينة النبوية .
عنايته بالأسانيد :
امتاز علماء الهند بالعناية بالأسانيد والإجازات فيها ، وكان للشيح عناية بذلك إقراءً وإجازةً ، وممن قرأ على الوالد بالمدينة الشيخ المقرىء حامد بن أكرم البخاري والدكتور عبد الله الزهراني إذ قرآ أطرافاً من صحيح الإمام البخاري مع أطراف الكتب الستة . وأما من استجازه في الحديث الشريف وعلومه فكثيرون .
كما حصل للشيخ ما يعرف في مصطلح الحديث بالتدبيج مع الدكتور عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي ، وذلك بإجازة كل منهما للآخر ، وحصول الرواية لهما بذلك .
وفاته : 
توفي الشيخ عقب صلاة الجمعة 10/11/1427هـ الموافق 1/12/2006م ، في موطنه مباركفور أعظم كر – بالهند ، بعد مرض ألَمَّ به ، جعل الله ذلك كفارة له ورفعا لدرجته .
تغمد الله الشيخ بالرحمة الواسعة ، وأدخله فسيح جناته 
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
كتبها: طارق بن صفي الرحمن المباركفوري
الطالب بالدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية
وهذبها وأضاف إليها بعض الإضافات :
د.عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي
المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t109/#ixzz2mhqq88Fh

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة الشيخ محمد العثيمين [1]اسمه ونسبه : 
هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن عثمان بن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن أحمد بن مقبل من آل مقبل من آل ريِّس الوهيبي التميمي ، وجده الرابع عثمان أطلق عليه عثيمين فاشتهر به ، وهو من فخذ وهبه من تميم نزح أجداده من الوشم إلى عنيزة .
ومولده : 
كان مولده في ليلة السابع والعشرين من شهر رمضان المبارك عام 1347هـ، في مدينة عنيزة - إحدى مدن القصيم- بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
وصفه : 
قصير القامة معتدل الجسد ـ إلا في مرضه الأخير فقد هزل جدا ـ ذو لحية طويلة إلى صدره بيضاء ـ ما كان يحنيها ـ أبيض البشرة بشوش دائما طلق الوجه له نفس شاب وقد بلغ السبعين ،
نشأته العلمية: 
تعلم الكتابة وشيئاً من الأدب والحساب والتحق بإحدى المدارس وحفظ القرآن عن ظهر قلب في سن مبكرة، وكذا مختصرات المتون في الحديث والفقه. 
ثم درس على فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي - رحمه الله –وقد توسم فيه شيخه النجابة والذكاء وسرعة التحصيل فكان به حفياً ودفعه إلى التدريس وهو لا يزال طالباً في حلقته. 
ولما فتح المعهد العلمي بالرياض أشار عليه بعض إخوانه أن يلتحق به فاستأذن شيخه عبد الرحمن السعدي فأذن له فالتحق بالمعهد العلمي في الرياض سنة 1372هـ وانتظم في الدراسة سنتين انتفع فيهما بالعلماء الذين كانوا يدرسون في المعهد حينذاك ، ولتقى هناك بسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز ابن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ ويعتبر سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز شيخه الثاني في التحصيل والتأثر به . 
وتخرج من المعهد العلمي ثم تابع دراسته الجامعية انتساباً حتى نال الشهادة الجامعية من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية في الرياض.
شيوخه : 
1. جده من جهة أمه عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الدامغ -رحمه الله- درس عليه القران الكريم .
2. فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي ـ رحمه الله ـ ويعتبر الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي شيخه الأول الذي نهل من معين علمه وتأثر بمنهجه وتأصيله واتباعه للدليل وطريقة تدريسه .
3. سماحة الإمام العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز -رحمه الله- فقرأ عليه في المسجد من صحيح البخاري ومن رسائل شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية وانتفع منه في علم الحديث والنظر في آراء فقهاء المذاهب والمقارنة بينها .
4. الشيخ محمد بن عبد العزيز المطوع -رحمه الله- . 
5. قرأ على الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن علي بن عودان -رحمه الله- في علم الفرائض حال ولايته القضاء في عنيزة. 
6. قرأ على الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي -رحمه الله- في النحو والبلاغة أثناء وجوده في عنيزة. 
7. الإمام العلامة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي ـ رحمه الله ـ 
8. الشيخ عبد العزيز بن ناصر بن رشيد ـ رحمه الله ـ 
9. الشيخ عبد الرحمن الأفريقي.
10. قرأ على سماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل العقيل في الفقه وغيرهم.
زواجه : 
تزوج ـ رحمه الله ـ ثلاث مرات الأولى : ابنة عمه بنت سليمان بن محمد العثيمين التي توفيت أثناء الولادة ، ثم تزوج بعد وفاتها من ابنة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن الزامل العفيسان وظلت معه خمس سنوات لم ينجب منها فطلقها ثم تزوج بنت محمد بن إبراهيم التركي وهي أم أولادة ، ولم يجمع بين زوجتين .
أعماله ونشاطه العلمي: 
* بدأ التدريس منذ عام 1370هـ في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة في عهد شيخه عبد الرحمن السعدي وبعد أن تخرج من المعهد العلمي في الرياض عين مدرساً في المعهد العلمي بعنيزة عام 1374هـ. 
* وفي سنه 1376هـ توفي شيخه عبدالرحمن السعدي فتولى بعده إمامة المسجد بالجامع الكبير في عنيزة والخطابة فيه والتدريس بمكتبة عنيزة الوطنية التابعة للجامع والتى أسسها شيخه عام 1359هـ . 
* ولما كثر الطلبة وصارت المكتبة لا تكفيهم صار يدرس في المسجد الجامع نفسه واجتمع إليه طلاب كثيرون من داخل المملكة وخارجها حتى كانو يبلغون المئات وهؤلاء يدرسون دراسة تحصيل لا لمجرد الاستماع - ولم يزل مدرساً في مسجده وإماماً وخطيباً حتى توفي -رحمه الله-. 
* استمر مدرساً بالمعهد العلمي في عنيزة حتى عام 1398هـ وشارك في آخر هذه الفترة في عضوية لجنة الخطط ومناهج المعاهد العلمية في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وألف بعض المناهج الدراسية. 
* ثم لم يزل أستاذاً بفرع جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالقصيم بكلية الشريعة وأصول الدين منذ العام الدراسي 1398-1399هـ حتى توفي -رحمه الله-. 
* درّس في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي في مواسم الحج وشهر رمضان والعطل الصيفية. 
* شارك في عدة لجان علمية متخصصة عديدة داخل المملكة العربية السعودية. 
* ألقى محاضرات علمية داخل المملكة وخارجها عن طريق الهاتف. 
* تولى رئاسة جمعية تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الخيرية في عنيزة منذ تأسيسها عام 1405هـ حتى وفاته -رحمه الله- 
* كان عضواً في المجلس العلمي بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية للعامين الدراسيين 1398 - 1399 هـ و 1399 - 1400 هـ. 
* كان عضواً في مجلس كلية الشريعة وأصول الدين بفرع الجامعة بالقصيم ورئيساً لقسم العقيدة فيها. 
* كان عضواً في هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية منذ عام 1407هـ حتى وفاته -رحمه الله- 
وكان بالإضافة إلي أعماله الجليلة والمسؤوليات الكبيرة حريصاً على نفع الناس بالتعليم والفتوى وقضاء حوائجهم ليلاً ونهاراً حضراً وسفراً وفي أيام صحته ومرضه -رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة- 
كما كان يلزم نفسه باللقاءات العلمية والاجتماعية النافعة المنتظمة المجدولة كما سبق ذكرها .فكان يعقد اللقاءات المنتظمة الأسبوعية مع قضاة منطقة القصيم وأعضاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في عنيزة ومع خطباء مدينة عنيزة ومع كبار طلابه ومع الطلبة المقيمين في السكن ومع أعضاء مجلس إدارة جمعية تحفيظ القران الكريم ومع منسوبي قسم العقيدة بفرع جامعة الإمام بالقصيم. 
وكان يعقد اللقاءات العامة كاللقاء الأسبوعي في منزله واللقاء الشهري في مسجده واللقاءات الموسمية السنوية التي كان يجدولها خارج مدينته فكانت حياته زاخرة بالعطاء والنشاط والعمل الدؤوب وكان مباركا في علمه الواسع أينما توجه كالغيث من السماء أينما حل نفع.
أعلن فوزه بجائزة الملك فيصل العالية لخدمة الإسلام للعام الهجري 1414هـ وذكرت لجنة الاختيار في حيثيات فوز الشيخ بالجائزة ما يلي:- 
أولاً : تحليه بأخلاق العلماء الفاضلة التي من أبرزها الورع ورحابة الصدر وقول الحق والعمل لمصلحة المسلمين والنصح لخاصتهم وعامتهم. 
ثانيا ً : انتفاع الكثيرين بعلمه تدريساً وإفتاءً وتأليفاً. 
ثالثاً : إلقاؤه المحاضرات العامة النافعة في مختلف مناطق المملكة. 
رابعاً : مشاركته المفيدة في مؤتمرات إسلامية كبيرة. 
خامساً: اتباعه أسلوباً متميزاً في الدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وتقديمه مثلاً حياً لمنهج السلف الصالح فكراً وسلوكاً. 
ولقد آتاه الله سبحانه وتعالى ملكة عظيمة لاستحضار الآيات والأحاديث لتعزيز الدليل واستنباط الأحكام والفوائد فهو في هذا المجال عالم لا يشق له غبار في غزارة علمه ودقة استنباطه للفوائد والأحكام وسعة فقهه ومعرفته بأسرار اللغة العربية وبلاغتها. 
أمضى وقته ـ رحمه الله ـ في التعليم والتربية والإفتاء والبحث والتحقيق ولـه اجتهادات واختيارات موفقة ، لم يترك لنفسه وقتاً للراحة حتى إذا سار على قدميه من منزله إلى المسجد وعاد إلى منزله فإن الناس ينتظرونه ويسيرون معه يسألونه فيجيبهم ويسجلون إجاباته وفتاواه. 
كان للشيخ -رحمه الله- أسلوب تعليمي رائع فريد فهو يسأل ويناقش ليزرع الثقة في نفوس طلابه ويلقي الدروس والمحاضرات في عزيمة ونشاط وهمة عالية ويمضي الساعات يلقي دروسه ومحاضراته وفتاواه بدون ملل ولا ضجر بل يجد في ذلك متعته وبغيته من أجل نشر العلم وتقريبه للناس. 
ويعتنى بتوجيه طلبة العلم وإرشادهم واستقطابهم والصبر على تعليمهم وتحمل أسئلتهم المتعددة والاهتمام بأمورهم. 
وأخيراً توجت جهوده العلمية وخدمته العظيمة التي قدمها للناس في مؤلفاته العديدة ذات القيمة العلمية من كتب ورسائل وشروح للمتون العلمية طبقت شهرتها الآفاق وأقبل عليها طلبة العلم في أنحاء العالم وقد بلغت مؤلفاته أكثر من تسعين كتاباً ورسالة ثم لا ننسى تلك الكنوز العلمية الثمينة المحفوظة في أشرطة الدروس والمحاضرات فإنها تقدر بآلاف الساعات [2] فقد بارك الله تعالى في وقت هذا العالم الجليل وعمره نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل كل خطوة خطاها في تلك الجهود الخيرة النافعة في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة.
ملامح من مناقبه وصفاته الشخصية: 
كان الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى قدوة صالحة وأنموذجاً حياً فلم يكن علمه مجرد دروس ومحاضرات تلقى على أسماع الطلبة وإنما كان مثالاً يحتذى في علمه وتواضعه وحلمه وزهده ونبل أخلاقه. 
تميز بالحلم والصبر والجلد والجدية في طلب العلم وتعليمه وتنظيم وقته والحفاظ على كل لحظة من عمره كان بعيداً عن التكلف وكان قمة في التواضع والأخلاق الكريمة والخصال الحميدة وكان بوجهه البشوش اجتماعياً يخالط الناس ويؤثر فيهم ويدخل السرور إلى قلوبهم ترى السعادة تعلو محياه وهو يلقي دروسه ومحاضراته - رحمه الله تعالى - كان حريصاً على تطبيق السنة في جميع أموره. 
كان رحمه الله عطوفاً مع الشباب يستمع إليهم ويناقشهم ويمنحهم الوعظ والتوجيه بالرفق واللين والإقناع . 
ومن ورعه أنه كان كثير التثبت فيما يفتي ولا يتسرع في الفتوى قبل أن يظهر له الدليل فكان إذا أشكل عليه أمر من أمور الفتوى يقول : انتظر حتى أتأمل المسألة، وغير ذلك من العبارات التي توحي بورعه وحرصه على التحرير الدقيق للمسائل الفقهية. 
لم تفتر عزيمته في سبيل نشر العلم حتى أنه في رحلته العلاجية إلي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قبل ستة أشهر من وفاته نظم العديد من المحاضرات في المراكز الإسلامية والتقى بجموع المسلمين من الأمريكيين وغيرهم ووعظهم وأرشدهم كما أمهم في صلاة الجمعة. 
وكان يحمل هم الأمة الإسلامية وقضاياها في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وقد واصل -رحمه الله تعالى- مسيرته التعليمية والدعوية بعد عودته من رحلته العلاجية فلم تمنعه شدة المرض من الاهتمام بالتوجيه والتدريس في الحرم المكي حتى قبيل وفاته بأيام. 
أصابه المرض فتلقى قضاء الله بنفس صابرة راضية محتسبة، وقدم للناس نموذجاً حياً صالحاً يقتدي به لتعامل المؤمن مع المرض المضني، نسأل الله تعالى أن يكون في هذا رفعة لمنزلته عند رب العالمين. 
كان رحمه الله يستمع إلى شكاوى الناس ويقضي حاجاتهم قدر استطاعته وقد خصص لهذا العمل الخيري وقتاً محدداً في كل يوم لاستقبال هذه الأمور وكان يدعم جمعيات البر وجمعيات تحفيظ القرآن بل قد من الله عليه ووفقه لجميع أبواب البر والخير ونفع الناس فكان شيخناً بحق مؤسسة خيرية اجتماعية وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء.
طلابه : 
هم بحمد الله كثيرون سواء من تلقى عنه مباشرة وهؤلاء إما طال بهم المقام أو قصر سواء في القصيم ـ الجامع والجامعة ـ أو في الحرم المكي ، أو عن طريق الكتب والأشرطة ، وكثير من طلاب العلم يقدمون كتب الشيخ وأشرطته لغزارة ما يلقي من العلم ولتجرده للدليل ، ولحسن أسلوبه في التعليم ولا أعرف أحدا يباريه في التدريس [3]. وقد بلغ الشيخ وليد الحسن بطلاب الشيخ 74 طالبا وهؤلاء أكثر الطلاب ملازمة للشيخ ، وذكر من القضاة 18 قاضيا وقرأ فيها : الطرق الحكمية لإبن القيم ثم كتاب الوقف والوصايا من الإقناع للحجاوي ثم كتاب إعلام الموقعين لإبن القيم وتمت هذه الكتب إلا عشر صفحات من الإعلام لمرض الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ، وذكر من أساتذة الجامعة 25 أستاذا وقرأ فيها : حادى الأرواح لإبن القيم ، وذكر من خطباء الجوامع 21 خطيبا وقرأ فيها : زاد المعاد ، وذكر من أعضاء الحسبة 40 عضوا وقرأ فيها كتاب الحسبة لشيخ الإسلام .
ومنهم : 
1. الدكتور إبراهيم بن علي العبيد .
2. الدكتور أحمد بن عبدالرحمن القاضي ، وهو شيخ نبيل الخلق كريم السجايا .
3. الدكتور أحمد بن محمد الخليل .
4. الشيخ خالد بن عبدالله المصلح ، زوج بنت الشيخ .
5. الدكتور خالد بن عبدالله المشيقح .
6. الشيخ سامي بن محمد الصقير ، وهو زوح بنت الشيخ .
7. الأمير الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن سعود الكبير آل سعود .
8. الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد الطيار ، كان يطلق عليه سماحة الإمام عبدالعزيز ابن باز العلامة .
9. الشيخ محمد بن سليمان السلمان .
10. وليد بن أحمد الحسين .
11. شيخنا القاضي الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله بن عبدالكريم الدرويش [4] ، وهو من خيرة من رأيت من الناس في بذل نفسه وجاهه ووقته في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى ، فنعم العالم والداعية والمربي هو .
12. الدكتور ناصر بن عبدالله القفاري [5].
وهم أكثر بكثير
مؤلفاته : 
بلغ بها الشيخ وليد الحسن 115 مؤلف بين كتاب صغير ومجلدات كبيرة وهي : 
1. مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ، ويحوى المجموع حسبما أمر الشيخ كل مؤلفات الشيخ التي تبلغ مجلدين فأقل ، وبلغت خمسة عشر مجلد وقد تصل إلى ثلاثين مجلدا .
2. تخريج أحاديث الروض المربع . لم يطبع 
3. الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع ، وهو أكبر مؤلفات الشيخ وأكثرها نفعا وفيها يظهر دقة علم الشيخ وقد يصل إلى ستة عشر مجلد .
4. فتاوى منار الإسلام . ثلاث مجلدات 
5. نيل الأرب من قواعد ابن رجب . لم يطبع
6. القواعد المثلى . وهو من كتب الصفات الجيدة
7. القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد . ثلاث مجلدات
8. فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح بلوغ المرام .
9. شرح العقيدة الواسطية . مجلدان
10. شرح رياض الصالحين . سبع مجلدات
عقبه : 
الذكور : خمسة هم 
1. عبدالله : موظف في جامعة الملك سعود .
2. عبدالرحمن : ضابط في وزارة الدفاع .
3. إبراهيم : ضابط في الحرس الملكي .
4. عبدالعزيز : ضابط في الجوازات .
5. عبدالرحيم : موظف في الخطوط السعودية . 
ولم يطلب العلم أحد من أبناءه عليه ـ رحمه الله ـ ، وله ثلاث بنات تزوجتْ ثنتان منهم باثنين من طلابه وهما الشيخ سامي الصقير والشيخ خالد المصلح .
مواقف للشيخ : 
دخل على الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ صبي دون السادسة من عمره وهو بين طلابه وأمسك بيده وقال : أبي يريد السلام عليك قبل سفره فلاطفه الشيخ والطفل آخذ بيده حتى بلغ به والده فتعجب من هذا الخلق النبيل .
ركب الشيخ مع أحد محبيه وكانت سيارة الرجل كثيرة الأعطال فتوقفت فيهم أثناء الطريق فنزل الشيخ وقال للرجال : أنت ابق مكانك وأنا أدفع السيارة !! فدفعها ـ رحمه الله ـ حتى تحركت بهم . 
ويحكي لي مدير المعهد العلمي في عنيزة سابقا فيقول : احتجت مبلغ من المال فاقترضت من الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ وذكرت له أنني محتاج المبلغ لأنني سأسافر للرياض فقال لي : بي رغبة بالسفر للرياض هل تأخذني معك ؟ ، فأخذته معي وكانت المواصلات صعبة في تلك الفترة ، فلما وصلنا أصر الشيخ على دفع مبلغ مقابل السفر ، فرفضت بشدة فقال : لو أنني ما أقرضتك لكان الأمر هينا ولكن أخشى أن يكون قرضا جر نفعا !! .
لي مع الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ موقف واحد وهو عندما طلبت منه الإذن بطباعة هذا الكتاب وكان ذلك في منزل سماحة شيخنا الشيخ عبدالله ابن عقيل ، فقال الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ : لا مانع لدي سأقدم لك على أن تطبعه مفردا ، فقلت له : كما تحب يا شيخ ، فمسك يدي ولفها للخلف وهو يتبسم ضاحكا وقال : أكيد ، فقلت : أكيد ... أكيد، فرحمه الله من أب شفيق ومعلم رحيم ومرب ودود .
وفاته رحمه الله تعالى: 
رزئت الأمة الإسلامية جميعها قبيل مغرب يوم الأربعاء الخامس عشر من شهر شوال سنة 1421هـ بإعلان وفاة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية وصلى على الشيخ في المسجد الحرام بعد صلاة العصر يوم الخميس السادس عشر من شهر شوال سنة 1421هـ الآلاف المؤلفة وشيعته إلي المقبرة في مشاهد عظيمة لا تكاد توصف ثم صلي عليه من الغد بعد صلاة الجمعة صلاة الغائب في جميع مدن المملكة و في خارج المملكة جموع أخرى لا يحصيها إلا باريها، ودفن بمكة المكرمة رحمه الله رحمة واسعة . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يرحم شيخنا رحمة الأبرار ويسكنه فسيح جناته وأن يغفر له و يجزيه عما قدم للإسلام والمسلمين خيراً ويعوض المسلمين بفقده خيراً والحمد لله على قضائه وقدره وإنا لله وانا إليه راجعون وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .
قيل في الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ مراثي كثيرة اخترت منها هذه المرثية وهي : للأستاذ سلمان بن زيد الجربوع .
لحظةً لا تغب,, وجوه الليالي *** كاسفات، تفيض حزناً وثكلا
وحناياك روضة من رياض الذكر *** أشهى من أن تمل وأحلى
وفتاواك في شفاه المريدين *** اشتياق على المشوقين يملى!
ومصلّاك ضارع يتلوّى *** هل تناهى إليك شوق المصلى؟
لو رأيت القصيم في حلة العرس *** كئيباً,, يصيح بالنعش,, مهلا
وحواليه من بنيه جموع *** تزرع الأفق ياسميناً وفلا
كان يزدان للقاء بيوتاً *** وحقولاً,, طفلاً غريراً وكهلا
وتغنت بك البطاح ربيعاً *** أنت أشهى منه مراحاً وظلا
كلهم كان في انتظارك,, عيناً *** تتملى، وخاطراً يتسلى
يتنادى بك المدى فننادي *** طائرات القدوم (أهلاً وسهلا)
القصيم الذي عهدت حنينٌ *** يغتلي حرقة ويلتاع وبلا
كلنا كان بين مد وجزر *** وحبال القضاء تفتل فتلا
ها هنا اصطفت القلوب تناغي *** أملاً من كوى الغيوب أطلا
لفنا باليقين برداً ونوراً *** ونمانا لسدرة الحب أصلا
ودعانا لعالم من مجالي الخلد *** أغلى من أن ينال وأعلى
عالم مبهر، فلم تر عين *** قبله مثله دياراً وأهلا
وتراءى لنا على البعد طيف *** أي حسن بدا ونور تجلى؟!
إنه حسنه المهيب ووجه *** يستثير الرؤى جلالاً ونبلا
أهنا يرقد الحبيب ملما *** بشتات العلم السني مدلا؟!
أهنا يرقد الحبيب,, أفيقي *** يا يد الحلم، فالجمال تدلى
أهنأ يرقد الحبيب,, فهلا *** طفت شعراً على مغانيه هلا
قال: قد رُمت وصفه قلت: من لي؟ *** قال: وفيت حقه، قلتُ: كلا
واستفقنا، فمُ الزمان رثاء *** يُهجر الأنس في ذراه ويُقلى
والعثيمين رحلة ما توانت *** تملأ الخافقين علماً وبذلا
والعثيمين صفحة من كتاب *** في يد الموت قد طواها، وولّى
والدُّنا دمعة تعزي زماناً *** كنت فيه السفر العظيم الأجلا!
شفك السقم يا طهور السجايا *** واحتوتك الدروب وعراً وسهلا
وتساميت راضياً مطمئناً *** ينبت البؤسُ في شفاهك فألا
ثابت القلب في يمينك سيف *** من يقين يفل سقمك فلاا
ياخدين العلوم لُحت رياضاً *** تتمشى نهراً وتختال نخلا
كنت تتلو الصباح غضاً ندياً *** ما عرفت الصباح قبلك يتلى
والليالي تنام في صدرك الرحب *** فليست تحس حقداً وغلا
ضمك الليل عالماً من خشوع *** يغسل القلب في مجاليه غسلا
أين لا اين دمعةٌ منك تروي *** عطش القلب، كم شكا القلب محلا
اين لا أين حلقة منك تشفي *** علة العقل، كم شكا العقل جهلا
قد فقدناك، والأماني انتظار *** فالمساءات بالمسرات حبلى------------------------
[1] للشيخ تراجم مفردة وتراجم مع غيره من العلماء والذي وقفت عيها هي من المفردة : ابن عثيمن الإمام الزاهد للدكتور ناصر الزهراني ، صفحات مشرقة في حياة الشيخ محمد ابن عثيمن لإحسان العتيبي  ، الجامع لحياة العلامة محمد بن صالح العثمين لوليد الحسن ، أما مع غيره : علماؤنا  42 ، مجلة الحكمة العدد :2  .
[2] الجامع لحياة الشيخ  ، وليد الحسن ، 154
[3] ومن اراد المزيد فليراجع ما خطه وليد الحسن في ترجمة الشيخ ، 72 .
[4] وهو الذ اقترح على الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ عقد لقاء خاص بالقضاة ، كما ذكر لي فضيلته وذكر ذلك وليد الحسن . 115 
[5] قال وليد الحسن : ( الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان من أبرز المتخصصين بعلم الحديث في منطقة القصيم وليس من تلاميذ شيخنا أبي عبدالله العثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ وكان الشيخ يسأله عن بعض الأحاديث ، وطلب الشيخ منه أن يوافيه بكل ملحوظاته عن كتبه ومنها شرح كتاب التوحيد ) !!! 86 .، وذكر لي الشيخ  سليمان الفهيد مدير مركز الدعوة والإرشاد والأوقاف بحفر الباطن أنه حمل بعض أسئلة  الشيخ محمد ـ رحمه الله ـ في الحديث للشيخ سليمان العلوان ثم حمل رد الشيخ سليمان . ذكره يوم السيت الموافق  28/7/1423هـ
ترجمة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السيرة الذاتية
للشيخ المُحَدِّث سعد بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الحميد
كتبها بيدهأولاً: أَرومتي وبلدي:
أنا سعد بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بن سليمان بن عبدالعزيز بن سليمان بن محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن حُمَيِّد.
يرجع نسبي إلى الوَهَبَة من بني حَنظَلَة من قبيلة تميم.
ولدت عام 1374 هـ، بمدينة الطائف، في أثناء اصطياف بعض أفراد أسرتي فيها.
أما بلدي الأصلي فهو: محافظة أُشَيقر التي تبعد عن مدينة الرياض قرابة 200 كيلو متر غربًا.
ثانيًا: دراستي وعملي:
1- درست مراحل تعليمي كلَّها بمدينة الرياض؛ وبعد إتمامي المرحلة المتوسطة التحقت بالمعهد الملكي الفني الثانوي - قسم الكهرباء، وأنهيت الدراسة فيه، ثم عملت في وزارة الدفاع والطيران، ولكن لم يوافق هذا التخصص طموحي، فعدت لدراسة الثانوية العامة ليلاً (نظام السنوات الثلاث)، والتحقت بالدراسة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية - كلية أصول الدين مبتعثًا ابتعاثًا داخليًّا من الشؤون الدينية بوزارة الدفاع، وانتهت علاقتي بالوزارة حين كنت في السنة الثانية من الكلية، وأصبحت منتظمًا بنفسي فيها.
2- في الوقت نفسه تولَّيت الخطابة في جامع حي السويدي بمدينة الرياض، وكان ذلك آخر عام 1400هـ وبداية عام 1401هـ.
3- في عام 1402هـ أنهيت دراستي الجامعية.
4- في عام 1403هـ التحقت بالعمل في وزارة العدل بوظيفة باحث شرعي في إدارة البحوث القضائية بالوزارة، وفي الوقت نفسه انتظمت في الدراسات العليا بقسم السُّنَّة وعلومها بكلية أصول الدين بالرياض، وأنهيت السنةَ المنهجية.
5- في عام 1404هـ سجلت رسالة الماجستير في تحقيق القسم الثاني من "اختصار استدراك الحافظ الذهبي على مستدرك أبي عبدالله الحاكم" لابن الْمُلَقِّن، بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ: أحمد معبد عبدالكريم، وفرغت منها في نهاية عام 1406هـ، ونوقشت في عام 1407هـ، وهي مطبوعة.
6- في عام 1408هـ صدرت موافقة مجلس كلية أصول الدين على موضوع أطروحتي للدكتوراه، وهي بعنوان: "سعيد بن منصور وكتابه السنن، دراسة وتحقيق من أول التفسير وفضائل القرآن، إلى نهاية تفسير سورة المائدة"، وأُسند الإشراف للأستاذ الدكتور عبدالمنعم سيد نجم، وأنجزتها في عام 1412هـ، ونوقشت عام 1413هـ.
7- في بداية عام 1409هـ عُيِّنت محاضرًا بوظيفة معيد بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض، كلية التربية، قسم الدراسات الإسلامية.
8- في عام 1413هـ بعد فراغي من مناقشة الدكتوراه عُيِّنت بوظيفة أستاذ مساعد بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية.
9- انقطعت عن العمل في الجامعة فيما بين العامين 1416هـ و 1422هـ لأسباب خارجة عن إرادتي.
10- في عام 1427هـ رُقِّيت إلى رتبة أستاذ مشارك، وما أزال بهذه الوظيفة حتى كتابة هذه الأحرف.
ثالثًا: طلبي للعلم:
1- بدأت في طلب العلم بالطريقة التقليدية في المدارس النظامية على ما تقدَّم ذكره.
2- أما طلبي للعلم الشرعي خارج الدراسة النظامية فكان ابتداؤه في سن الثامنة عشرة؛ حين شرعت في حفظ القرآن الكريم على والدي - رحمه الله - الذي كان من الحفَّاظ المتقنين، وكان إمامًا للأوقات في مسجد جامع عُتَيِّقة بمدينة الرياض، وتوفي رحمه الله في آخر عام 1394هـ وقد بقي عليَّ من حفظ القرآن تسعة أجزاء؛ لأني شُغِلت بمرضه الذي أقعده واستمرَّ معه قرابة سنتين، مع أعباء الدراسة والأسرة؛ فقد كنت وحيد أبَوَيَّ من الذكور.
وقد أفدت من والدي - رحمه الله- أيضًا في بعض ما كان يحسنه من علوم، كغيره من المتوسطين في الطلب في مجتمعنا آنذاك؛ فإنه كان حافظًا لبعض المتون العلميَّة؛ كالآجُرُّوميَّة  ، والرَّحَبيَّة، وكان على معرفة - لا بأس بها - بالإعراب، ويجيد قسمة المواريث، مع مشاركة مقبولة في العقيدة والفقه.
3- ثم تعرَّفت إلى فضيلة العلامة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - في عام 1393هـ، وبدأت بطلب العلم على يديه - جزاه ربي عني أفضل الجزاء - ولازمتُه ملازمة، فكنت أختلف إليه في مسجده الذي كان يؤمُّه (ويقع في دُخْنَة غرب معهد إمام الدعوة، في وسط الرياض، بجانب بيت الشيخ عبدالرحمن الدُّوسري رحمه الله، وموضعه الآن مواقف للسيارات وامتداد شارع الرَّيِّس الموصل إلى المحكمة الكبرى)، وكنت - إذ ذاك - طالبًا في المعهد الملَكي الفني، وتستمر دراستنا فيه في كثير من الأيام من الصبح إلى العصر، ونتناول وجبة الغداء فيه، ثم أتوجه للشيخ بعد العصر فور خروجي من المعهد وقبل ذهابي إلى البيت، ولم أكن أمتلك سيارة في السنتين الأوليين من طلبي على الشيخ.
4- انقطعت عن درس الشيخ في عام 1395هـ؛ بسبب بعض الظروف الأسرية والاجتماعية وغيرها، ثم رجعت للدراسة عنده في عام 1400هـ، ولا يزال الدرس مستمرًّا عنده، حفظه الله وبارك في علمه وهمَّته.
5- بدأت في حضور دروس سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - فيما بين عامي 1398هـ إلى 1404هـ، وكل من عرف الشيخ يدرك قيمة ما يجنيه من مجالسته من علم وآداب يتخلَّق بها فيما بينه وبين ربِّه، أو بينه وبين الناس؛ كالإخلاص لله، وتعظيم السُّنَّة، والثبات على الحق، والنصح للناس، ونفعهم، ومحبة الخير لهم، وغير ذلك من أخلاقه وآدابه رحمه الله.
6- وكان الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين - رحمه الله - يأتي إلى الرياض أحيانًا فأحرص أنا وبعض الإخوة على لقائه في المسجد المجاور لبيت أخيه الواقع قريبًا من شارع الشميسي الجديد، فنفيد منه بطريق السؤال والمناقشة، وأحببناه كثيرًا لما رأينا فيه من رحابة صدرٍ، وإتاحة فرصة للسؤال والمناقشة، فرحلت إليه مع بعض الإخوة في صيف 1399هـ، ومكثنا عنده فترة ملازمين لدروسه في الصَّباح والمساء، (وفي تلك السنة ابتدأ الشيخ شرح زاد المستقنع، وحضرنا بدايته، ولعله الذي طبع بعد ذلك باسم "الشرح الممتع")، ووافق مكثنا عنده شهر رمضان، ورأينا منه - رحمه الله - من حسن الخلق وكريم السجايا ما أدهشنا!
ومن ذلك: أنه ألزمنا بأن يكون إفطارنا وسحورنا معه.
وبعد رجوعي إلى الرياض لم تنقطع صلتي به؛ إذ كنت دائم الاتصال به هاتفيًّا كلما عرض لي سؤال، وكان يجيب على الهاتف كثيرًا، ولم يكن كما هو الحال بعد أن ضاق وقته وازدحم عليه الناس.
7- ومن المشايخ الذين صحبتهم واستفدت منهم: الشيخ عبدالله بن حسن بن قعود - رحمه الله - حيث كان سكنه قريبًا من سكني فكنت ألتقي به كثيرًا، ونتبادل الزيارات ونجلس الجلسات العامرة بالمساجلات العلمية، فواهًا لتلك الجلسات!!
8- ومن المشايخ الذين استفدت منهم كثيرًا: الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى، وأسكنه فسيح جنانه - فقد كنت متابعًا لأشرطته، ناهلاً من تخريجاته وأحكامه على الأحاديث، وتأصيله العلمي للمسائل، وكنت حريصًا على لقائه عام 1399هـ أنا والإخوة الذين معي بعد انصرافنا من زيارة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين، لكن لم يُكتب لنا ذلك، ثم لقيته بالمدينة النبوية عام 1403هـ في معرض الكتاب بالجامعة الإسلامية، لكن لم يكن وقتُه يسمح بالجلوس معه، وكان حينها مريضًا برعشة في رأسه (تراه رحمه الله وكأنه يلتفت يَمنة ويَسرة)، ثم لقيته بمكة في صيف عام 1410هـ، واجتمعت به في مجالس علمية مفيدة ممتعة، حضر بعضها عدد من الإخوة الفضلاء؛ كالشيخ محمد الددو الشنقيطي، والشيخ محمد عمر بازمول، والشيخ عايض القرني؛ حيث ألقى قصيدة في مدح الشيخ، وقد اشتُهر تسجيل ذلك المجلس بين طلبة العلم.
ثم إن الشيخ - رحمه الله - أكرم أهل الرياض برحلته المشهورة في العام نفسه؛ فقدم علينا ومعه أهله، واستمتعنا واستفدنا بمجالسه وفوائده، وأكرمني رحمه الله بزيارتي في منزلي، ودعوت معه الشيخ حمود بن عبدالله التويجري رحمه الله، وكان أول لقاء بينهما، ودعاه الشيخ حمود إلى منزله فأجاب الشيخ دعوته، وتناول عنده الإفطار من الغد، وكنا معه في ذلك المجلس الذي حضره بعض المشايخ الفضلاء؛ كالشيخ ناصر العمر، وأبناء الشيخ الأكارم: الشيخ عبدالله بن حمود التويجري وإخوانه، كما دعاه أيضًا الشيخ عبدالله بن قعود رحمه الله، وكان مجلسه ذاك عامرًا بالفوائد أيضًا كسائر المجالس.
9- وممن طلبت العلم على يديه: الشيخ عبدالله بن جار الله - رحمه الله - لكن كانت الاستفادة التربوية منه تغلب على الاستفادة العلمية، وهو معروف بهذا مُشتهر به، رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة.
10- ومن مشايخي الذين استفدت منهم كثيرًا: الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك حفظه الله؛ الذي كان يتولى تدريسنا العقيدة في كلية أصول الدين، ولا تزال علاقتي به حتى كتابة هذه الأحرف، أستفيد من علمه ورأيه ومشورته، جزاه ربي عني أفضل الجزاء.
11- ومن مشايخي الذين استفدت منهم كثيرًا: الشيخ الدكتور أحمد معبد عبدالكريم - حفظه المولى ورعاه - الذي درَّسنا بعض مواد الحديث في السنة الرابعة من الكلية، والسنة المنهجية للماجستير، وتولى الإشراف على رسالتي للماجستير، ومناقشتي في الدكتوراه، ولا تزال صلتي به والاستفادة منه مستمرة، جزاه الله عني أفضل الجزاء.
وهناك الكثير من المشايخ الذين أفدت منهم في الدراسة النظامية لا أطيل بذكرهم. 
رابعًا: النتاج العلمي:
1- تحقيق النصف الثاني من "مختصر استدراك الذهبي على مستدرك أبي عبدالله الحاكم" وهو القسم الذي نلت به شهادة الماجستير، وهو مطبوع مع النصف الأول في دار العاصمة بالرياض عام 1411هـ.
2- تحقيق "سنن سعيد بن منصور" جزء منه أطروحتي للدكتوراه، وبعضه تتمَّة لهذا العمل، ولا يزال فيه بقية تنتهي قريبًا بإذن الله، وهو مطبوع بدار الصميعي بالرياض، عام 1414هـ، والتتمة مطبوعة سنة 1417هـ.
3- تحقيق "مسند عبدالله بن أبي أوفى" ليحيى بن صاعد - جزء حديثي - وهو مطبوع بمكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1408هـ.
4- تحقيق كتاب "الإمام في معرفة أحاديث الأحكام" لابن دقيق العيد في أربعة مجلدات، وهو مطبوع بدار المحقق بالرياض، عام 1420هـ.
5- تحقيق "غرر الفوائد المجموعة في ما وقع في صحيح مسلم من الأحاديث المقطوعة" للرشيد العطار، وهو مطبوع بمكتبة المعارف، عام 1421هـ.
6- "آداب الغذاء في الإسلام"، رسالة صغيرة، وهي من منشورات دار الصميعي بالرياض، سنة 1416هـ، وأصلها بحث ألقيته في "الندوة السعودية الثانية للغذاء والتغذية" التي أقامتها كلية الزراعة بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض، في الفترة من 4 إلى 7 جمادى الآخرة سنة 1415هـ، ونشر في إصدارات تلك الندوة (ص21-46).
7- "حكم صوم يوم السبت"، وهو مطبوع بدار التوحيد للنشر، سنة 1426هـ.
8- "حكم الشرب قائمًا" وهو مطبوع بدار التوحيد للنشر، سنة 1426هـ.
9- تحقيق جزء حديثي في بيان أحاديث أودعها البخاري رحمه الله كتابه الصحيح، وبيَّن عللها الحافظ الدارقطني، وهو مطبوع بدار الصميعي، سنة 1427هـ.
10- تحقيق المجلد الثاني من "الاعتصام" للشاطبي، الذي قام الدكتور محمد الشقير بتحقيق المجلد الأول منه، والدكتور هشام الصيني بتحقيق المجلد الثالث منه، وتقوم على نشره دار ابن الجوزي بالدمام، ويتوقع صدوره الأيام القريبة المقبلة.
11- الإشراف والمشاركة في تحقيق "كتاب العلل" لابن أبي حاتم الرازي، وقد طبع الكتاب سنة 1427هـ.
12- الإشراف والمشاركة في تحقيق "سؤالات السلمي للدارقطني"، وقد طبع الكتاب سنة 1427هـ.
13- الإشراف والمشاركة في تحقيق قطعة من المجلد الحادي والعشرين من "معجم الطبراني الكبير"، وقد طبع الكتاب سنة 1427هـ.
14- الإشراف والمشاركة في تحقيق المجلدين الثالث عشر، والرابع عشر من "معجم الطبراني الكبير"، وهو في طريقه للنشر إن شاء الله.
15- الإشراف والمشاركة في تحقيق "آفة أهل الحديث" لابن الجوزي، وهو في طريقه للنشر إن شاء الله.
أسأل الله تعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه، وأن تكون حجة لنا لا علينا، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.
http://www.alukah.net/Web/homayed/CV/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ثم بارك لكم وزادكم وأمدكم بعونه مشكور أخي وسددك الله
نحتاج جزاكم الله خيرا تراجم السادة العلماء

1-محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله 
2-عبدالرزاق عفيفي
3-محمد خليل هراس 
4-محمد منير الدمشقي
5- أحمد شاكر 
6- محمد شاكر
7-محمد الأمين المصري
8-محمد عبدالحكيم المصري
9-محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي
10-جاد الحق شيخ الأزهر
11-عبدالرحمن الوكيل رئيس أنصار السنة الأسبق
12-محمد صفوت نور الدين
13-محمد تقي الدين الهلالي
14-محمود شكري الآلوسي
15-محمد بهجت الأثري
16-محمد بهجت البيطار
17-محمد عبدالحميد حسونة
18-عبدالحميد بن باديس
19-محمد نجيب المطيعي
20-محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله
21- عبدالرحمن البراك
22-عبدالمحسن العباد


ولقد هالني وضيق صدري ما أراه ممن يتخذون بعض العلماء خصوما لهم أقصد طلبة العلم وصغارهم لاختلافهم معهم في مسألة فيظلوا يدعون عليهم كل لحظة بل ويسبونهم ويقولون  جامية مدخلية رسلانية وغيرا من الألفاظ الممقوته شرعا
فعابوا عليهم  ردودهم بعلم وأخذوا يسبونهم بجهل ونسوا أنهم قد وقعوا في قول القائل :
"رمتني بدائها وانسلت" ونسوا أنهم سادة بل تجاهلوا ذلك  سب أحدهم محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله فحذرته  من عرض العلماء فقلت أثنى عليه السادة بن باز والفوزان ومقبل وغيرهم من السادات فما ارعوى وقال ليس بعالم  قلت أترك كلام السادة لكلامك غير معقول ولا مقبول ضيقوا صدورنا هداهم الله  من كلا الفريقين وكأن حسناتهم كالجبال يينفقونها سبحان الله 
جاءت المناسبة بذكر تراجم السادة العلماء
ومعذرة على الإطالة  ولا يهولنك الأمر فظني بك أنك أهلها ولولا ذلك ما كتبت.

و       عاتب أخاك الجاني :   : بالبر والإحسان
وأخيرا لا تؤاخذني 
واغفر لأُخيك  الصغير
أحبك في الله
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك أبا خزيمة, وجزاك خيرًا على ما لفت نظري إليه من أسماء هؤلاء الأعلام.
وأما الآفة التي أصابت كثيرًا من الإخوة في هذه الأيام, في الوقوع في الأعلام الكبار, فإلى الله المشتكى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السيرة الذاتية للعلامة محمد صفوت الشوادفي
هو سماحة الشيخ العلامة، السلفي النجيب، الذكي الأصولي، الفقيه المحقق/ محمد صفوت أحمد محمد يوسف الشوادفي.مولده:ولد في قرية الشغانبة، إحدى قرى مدينة بلبيس، وذلك في عام 1374هـ، الموافق 1955م، في بيت ريفي، وفي أحضان أسرة متأصلة على مبادئ الشريعة الغراء.نشأ الشيخ هناك وترعرع في مرحلة الشباب بين أهله وأصحابه، وتدرج في مراحل التعليم المختلفة، وكان متميزًا في حبِّه للأدب من سن مبكرة، ولقد كان أسلوبه في التعبير يثير نظر الأساتذة، فيعجبون من كتابته التي تفوق سنَّه بكثير، ذلك مما أعانه فيما بعد على قراءة كتب التراث، والتعرف على المعاني المقصودة من وراء عباراتهم ومصطلحاتهم.حصل على الثانوية العامة بمجموع كبير؛ لكنه رغب في الالتحاق بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، وفي ذلك الوقت تكوَّنتْ شخصيته الدعويَّة؛ بل لقد فاق أقرانه، فكان هو المنظِّمَ والمرشد والمخطط لكل برامج الدعوة إلى الله - تعالى - على بصيرة، وألَّف في ذلك الوقت أسرةً كانت تدعو العلماء إلى الكلية لإلقاء المحاضرات الدينية.بعد تخرجه في الجامعة التحق بالجيش، وكان ضابطًا فيه، ولعل هذه الفترة (الجيش) مهدرة عند كثير من الشباب - إلا من رحم ربي - فلا يستفيدون بها، وقد تضيع أوقاتهم فيها سدى، إلا أن الشيخ - رحمه الله - حرص حرصًا شديدًا على الاستفادة من كل دقيقة في حياته، ففي هذه الأثناء انكبَّ على حفظ القرآن الكريم وقراءته، وتدبره ودراسة تفسيره، وعندما عقدت مسابقة القرآن الكريم على المستوى العام للجنود في مصر، تقدم الشيخ - رحمه الله - إلى المسابقة، فحصل على الجائزة الأولى في المسابقة، وهي الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام، ونال هذا الشرف العظيم، وهو لا يزال بعدُ في الجيش.مرحلة التأهيل العلمي:بدأ الشيخ - رحمه الله - طلبه للعلم منذ أن كان في الثامنةَ عشرةَ من عمره، حيث ابتدأ بالقراءة في الفقه الشافعي، حيث كان أبوه شافعيَّ المذهب، وأثناء فترة وجوده بالجامعة كان يحضر دروس شيخه العلامة محمد جميل غازي في تفسير القرآن الكريم، فاستفاد منه الشيء الكثير كما قال - رحمه الله - عن نفسه، ثم لم يلبث الشيخ بعد إنهائه الجامعة في مصر إلا قليلاً حتى سافر إلى الحجاز، وكانت هذه الفترة هي أزهى فترات حياته العلمية؛ حيث قدَّر الله - تعالى - له ملاقاة جهابذة العلماء هناك، من أمثال الشيخ ابن باز- رحمه الله - والشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - والعلامة عبدالرزاق عفيفي، وغيرهم من فحول العلماء، فسمع منهم واستفاد منهم الكثير، وممن تلقَّى الشيخ - رحمه الله - على أيديهم العلمَ: فضيلةُ الشيخ العلامة القاضي علي بن رومي، حيث كان سكن الشيخ قريبًا منه بالرياض، وكانت بينهما مجالسات ومدارسات عديدة، ومع ما رزقه الله - تعالى - من بصيرة وذكاء وشغف دؤوب لطلب العلم، حصَّل كمًّا هائلاً من العلوم، فأتقن المذهبَ الحنبلي مع تأصيله لقواعده عنده، وبرع في الأدب واللغة وحسن البيان، وهذا أمر ملحوظ لمن لازمه وقرأ مقالاته وسمع محاضراته - عليه رحمة الله - يقول الأستاذ فتحي أمين عثمان في ترجمته للشيخ - رحمه الله -: "وقد كان لهذا السمع أثرُه الطيب في تكوين عناصر فكره الديني، فقد أفاده كثيرًا في تأصيل المسائل الفقهية، فجمع - رحمه الله - بين ترتيب الفكر وتنظيمه، وبين تأصيل المنهج وتقويمه".عودته إلى مصر:بعد هذه الفترة العلمية التي قضاها الشيخ - رحمه الله - (ست سنوات تقريبًا)، عاد إلى مصر ليفتح صفحة جديدة من الجهاد في سبيل الدعوة إلى الله - تعالى - بقمع البدعة، والجهر بالسُّنة وإقامتها ونشرها بين الناس، وهذا أمر لا يرضاه الكثيرون ممن طمس الله - تعالى - على قلوبهم، فكثُر أعداء الشيخ - رحمه الله - من أهل البدعة والضلال، ونابذوه بكل ما يملكون، بالكلمة والمال، وهم بذلك ﴿ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ ﴾ [التوبة: 32]، وهو مع ذلك كله يبين الحق، وينافح عنه، ويناظر به، ويأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، ممتثلاً بذلك قول الله - تعالى -: ﴿ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ ﴾ [لقمان: 17]، وكان - رحمه الله - على يقين أن الطريق محفوف بالأشواك والأذى، وأن سالكه - لا محالة – مبتلى.مرحلة التحاقه بجامعة الأزهر:لما فتحت جامعة الأزهر أبوابَها لأصحاب المؤهلات العليا، سارع الشيخ - رحمه الله - في الالتحاق؛ رغبةً في الحصول على الإجازة العالمية، فلم يكتفِ بما قرأ أو سمع في السعودية؛ بل إنه حفز إخوانه وأقرانه وتلامذته للتقدُّم إلى جامعة الأزهر؛ لما في ذلك من المصالح الدعوية التي لا تخفى على أحد، لكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن، لما رأى أهلُ البدع الشيخ - رحمه الله - يجول في الجامعة وهو يحمل معه رسائل التوحيد، ويخاطب الشباب في منتدياتهم وتجمعاتهم، ثارتْ حفيظتهم، وانقلبوا عليه جميعًا ضاربين له عن قوس واحدة؛ بل وحاولوا أن يثبتوا أن الشيخ ضعيف علميًّا وغير مؤهل للنجاح في الاختبارات، فقد قام أحدهم ممن يدَّعي العلم، وكان مكلفًا بتصحيح أوراق الشيخ في مادة التفسير، فلما رأى ورقة الشيخ كتب عليها (راسب)، وهو بهذا قد خان الأمانة، وصدق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حينما قال: ((إذا وسِّد الأمر لغير أهله، فانتظر الساعة)).وقبل إعلان النتيجة علم عميد الجامعة، وكان وقتها الدكتور/ سعد الدين صالح، وهو رجل غيور على الدين، وله مقالات ورسائل تشهد له بذلك، كلف رئيس القسم أن يعيد النظر في ورقة الشيخ - رحمه الله - فلما صحَّحها وعلم تفوق الشيخ في مادته، قال عن الدكتور الذي صحَّح ورقة الشيخ - رحمه الله - : (واحد مفروض أنه عالم؛ لكنه مش محترم).ولما رأى الشيخ - رحمه الله - أن أوقاته تضيع في هذه الجهالات، قال: هذه مهاترات، وما عندنا وقت للمهاترات، فقد كان - رحمه الله - حريصًا على وقته أيما حرص، وكان حريصًا على أن يجعل وقته كله من أجل الدعوة إلى الله - عز وجل - وهذا ما دعا فضيلةَ الشيخ محمد صفوت نور الدين - رحمه الله - أن يقول عنه بعد وفاته - رحمه الله -: "رجل من الدعاة الذين شكَّلت الدعوة حياتهم، فكانت هي همَّهم الأول، في البيت والعمل، في الحل والترحال؛ بل في كل أطوار حياته".جهوده العلمية وآثاره الدعوية:كان للشيخ - رحمه الله - جهدٌ مشكور في كل ميادين الدعوة والعلم، فكان - رحمه الله - من الدعاة المبرِّزين؛ وذلك لما كان له من حظ وافر في تحصيل العلوم الشرعية، وقد حدثت بموته ثلمةٌ عظيمة في أمر الدعوة إلى الله تعالى.ولقد تميَّز الشيخ - رحمه الله - بصوت حسن، فكان إذا قرأ القرآن تلمس الخشوع في قراءته، وكان يصلي بالناس إمامًا في ليالي رمضان، فيَبكي ويُبكي مَن وراءه مِن المصلِّين، كما كان - رحمه الله - متقنًا لأحكام التلاوة.وأما عن خطبه، فكان - رحمه الله - يجوب البلدان يدعو إلى الله - تعالى - وينشر العقيدة الصحيحة بين الناس، ويذبُّ عن السُّنة ويدافع عنها، ويقمع البدعة ويحارب أهلها، وكان كثيرًا ما يركز في كلماته على دور الأسرة في المجتمع، وضرورة الاهتمام بتربية الأبناء وتنشئتهم نشأة دينية صحيحة.كما كان - رحمه الله - يلقي المحاضرات في كثير من المساجد، كما كانت له دروسٌ منهجية، فكان - رحمه الله - يشرح "مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية"، وشرحه بطريقة بارعة، وأسهب وأجاد في شرحه، وقطع فيه شوطًا كبيرًا (أحد عشر مجلدًا) حتى وفاته، كما كان يشرح كتاب "توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام"، وغيرهما من الكتب الكثير.كما كان للشيخ - رحمه الله - العديد من الطلبة الذين يلازمونه دائمًا، ويجلسون لتلقي العلم بين يديه، وكان - رحمه الله - يحرص على تأصيلهم تأصيلاً علميًّا صحيحًا، وكان دائمًا ما يشدِّد على أن الداعية بحاجة إلى القراءة وطلب العلم.التحاقه بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية وإسهاماته في تطوير مجلة التوحيد:اختير الشيخ - رحمه الله - عضوًا في المركز العام لجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية عام 1991م، وعهد إليه بتنظيم إدارة الدعوة والإعلام، فأظهر كثيرًا من البراعة وسَعة الأفق، ثم بدأ يخطط للخروج بالدعوة من الحيز الذي تسير فيه إلى آفاق واسعة، وكانت طموحاته وآماله لا حدود لها.كان - رحمه الله - على علاقة طيبة بشيخ الأزهر السابق فضيلة الشيخ/ جاد الحق - رحمه الله - كما كان حريصًا على اتصال الجماعة بمشيخة الأزهر، فأعاد بذلك مسيرة الشيخ حامد الفقي والشيخ خليل هراس وغيرهما، حيث كانت لهم علاقات طيبة مع شيوخ الأزهر وعلمائه.كذلك كانت له علاقات طيبة بعلماء السعودية، أمثال الشيخ ابن باز، والشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي، والشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمهم الله تعالى - كما كانت له علاقة طيبة بالشيخ محمد عبدالوهَّاب البنا - ختم الله تعالى له بالحسنى.اختير - رحمه الله - نائبًا للرئيس العام لجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية قرابة ثماني سنوات.شارك في العديد من المؤتمرات داخل مصر وخارجها، وزار العديد من دول العالم الإسلامي، منها قطر والكويت، وألقى بها العديد من المحاضرات.كان - رحمه الله - يكتب مقالاً ثابتًا في مجلة التوحيد باعتباره رئيسًا لتحريرها، كما كان يكتب في العديد من المجلات الإسلامية الأخرى، منها: المسلمون، الحكمة، البلاغ، الفرقان الكويتية.لما تولى - رحمه الله - رئاسة تحرير مجلة التوحيد، وأراد أن يطورها، قام بوضع استبيان من عدة أسئلة؛ ليتبين من خلاله وجهات نظر القراء، وقد ترتَّب على ذلك الأمر ظهورُ أبواب جديدة في المجلة.حواراته ومناظراته:كان الشيخ - رحمه الله - بارعًا في الحوار، وله قدرة عجيبة على الاستنباط والتأصيل، وكان يطرح الأسئلة المحيِّرة على محاوره، فإن عجز عن الإجابة أجابَه الإجابةَ الصحيحة، ولا ننسى ما دار بينه هو والشيخ محمد صفوت نور الدين من جهة، والدكتور/ محمد سيد طنطاوي - أيام كان مفتيًا - والدكتور/ أحمد عمر هاشم من جهة أخرى، ودارت هذه المناظرات حول الحجاب والنقاب، ونشرت على جريدة "اللواء الإسلامي"،التي قالت عنهم بأنهم علماء بحق، وكان ذلك منذ أكثر من عشرين عامًا.كما كان - رحمه الله - قوي اللهجة، رصين العبارة، شديدًا على أهل البدع، وكثيرًا ما فضح خرافات الصوفية؛ لذا كانت بينه وبينهم حربٌ ضارية، ومناظرات ساخنة، فناظر شيوخ الصوفية، وشيخ الجامع الأحمدي، وبعض أساتذة الأزهر، وردَّ عليهم جميعًا، ودحض حججَهم، وفند شبهَهم، وانتصر لله ولدينه، وقد نشرتْ هذه المناظرات على صفحات جريدة"عقيدتي".مؤلفاته ومصنفاته العلمية:يلاحظ أن الشيخ - رحمه الله - لم يكن من المكثرين من التصنيف، مع أن ملكته العلمية تؤهله لهذا الأمر؛ لكنه - رحمه الله - كان يحس بجسامة المسؤولية، وهذا على خلاف ناشئة اليوم، لا يلبث الواحد منهم أن يقرأ كتابًا أو اثنين ثم يخرج علينا بمصنفات!إلا أن الشيخ - رحمه الله - ترك بعضًا من المصنفات، التي كان يكتبها ويؤلفها بحكمة، وحسبما تقتضي الحاجة - رحمه الله وطيب ثراه - ومنها:1- كتاب "مصابيح أضاءت لنا الطريق".2- "مختصر الفتاوى المصرية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية" (دراسة وتحقيق).3- "الإجهاض بين الطب والدين".4- "اليهود نشأة وتاريخًا".5- "الأسهم المالية في ميزان الشريعة الإسلامية".6- "حكم بيع الذهب القديم بالذهب الجديد".وغير هذا من الأبحاث والرسائل التي تركها الشيخ والتي لم تطبع بعد، وسيُعمل على طباعتها قريبًا - إن شاء الله تعالى.وفاتـه:توفي - رحمه الله تعالى - مساء ليلة الجمعة 17 جمادى الأولى 1421هـ، الموافق 17 أغسطس 2000م، إثر حادثٍ أليم، حيث صدمت سيارة أخرى سيارته، ونقل إلى المستشفى، فمكث به قرابة الساعة إلى أن مات - رحمه الله تعالى رحمه واسعة.وقد كان - رحمه الله - عائدًا ذلك الوقت من بلدته إلى منزله، وكان يصل رَحِمَه، ومن حسن الخواتيم أنه كان حديثَ عهدٍ بالبيت الحرام.وصلِّي عليه بعد صلاة الجمعة في جنازة مهيبة، حضرها الآلاف، وعلى رأسهم عدد كبير من المشايخ والعلماء والمسؤولين، وممثلي المؤسسات الدينية من داخل مصر وخارجها.أقوال العلماء عنه:• الشيخ محمد صفوت نور الدين - رحمه الله -:كان لي تلميذًا، ثم صار أخًا ورفيقًا، ثم كنت أنظر إليه عند محادثته شيخًا مؤدبًا، ومعلمًا جليلاً.• الشيخ المحدث أبي إسحاق الحويني - حفظه الله -:شعرت بغصَّة في حلقي شديدة لرحيل هذا الإنسان، كان - كما أعلمه، والله حسيبه - رجلاً يحبُّ الإسلام والمسلمين من كل قلبه، وكان رجلاً فاهمًا وحازمًا في الوقت ذاته، وقلَّما يجتمع هذا المعنى في إنسان.كان رجلاً معطاء، وكان رجلاً ودودًا.كان مؤهلاً علميًّا أن يكون من كبار العلماء.• الشيخ محمد حسان - حفظه الله -:فقدتْ مصر بل الأمة الإسلامية - وما أكثر ما فقدت في هذه الأيام - عالمًا نحريرًا، وحبرًا نجيبًا، وفقيهًا أريبًا، لقد فقدت الدعوةُ إلى الله - تعالى - فارسًا نبيلاً من فرسانها، لقد فقدت داعيةً واسعَ العلم والفكر والفَهْم والأفق، وفقدت الصحافةُ الإسلامية قلمًا طالما شهره صاحبه في وجه أهل الضلال والبدع، وطالما شهره في الذبِّ عن شريعة الله - تبارك وتعالى - وسنة المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم.ولقد تلقيتُ نبأ وفاة شيخنا المبارك أبي أنس صفوت الشوادفي - رحمه الله تعالى - فما ملكت نفسي من البكاء على هذه الأمة المكلومة، التي لا تجفُّ دماؤها، ولا تلتئم جراحها، وما ملكت نفسي من البكاء؛ لمعرفتي به وبعلمه ومكانته في ساحة الدعوة، التي أعطى لها جلَّ وقته وفكره.• الشيخ الدكتور/ محمد إسماعيل المقدم - حفظه الله -:ما شاء الله كان، وما لم يشأ لم يكن، لا معقِّب لحكمه، ولا رادَّ لقضائه، اللهم إنا نؤمن بقضائك، ونحتسب عندك أجر الصبر على بلائك.لقد هز قلوبَنا خبرُ وفاة الداعية السلفي الجليل فضيلة الشيخ: صفوت الشوادفي - رحمه الله تعالى - كيف لا، وقد حدثتْ بموته ثلمة، وفتحت ثغرة، وحُرِمتْ ساحة الدعوة إلى التوحيد والسنة من فارسٍ طالما صال وجال داعيًا إلى الله - عز وجل - على بصيرة، وطويت صفحة من صفحات الجهاد الدؤوب، الذي لا يعرف الملل في سبيل تصفية العقيدة، وخدمة الشريعة، وإحياء السنة، وقمع البدعة؟!• الشيخ مصطفى العدوي - حفظه الله -:إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.أحسن الله عزاءنا فيك يا أبا أنس.أحسن الله عزاءنا في ناصرٍ للسنة، وقامع للبدعة، عبقري ذكي، أعمل ذكاءه، وأبلغ جهده في خدمة الإسلام، والمنافحة عن التوحيد.• الشيخ مجدي عرفات - حفظه الله -:عرفته عالمًا، حازمًا، حليمًا، أعظم شيء بهرني فيه عقلُه الذي كان يحلل الأحداث تحليلاً عجيبًا.من الناس من تستفيد منه علمًا، ومنهم من تستفيد منه حلمًا، ومنهم من تستفيد منه علمًا وحلمًا، وشيخنا - رحمه الله - منهم.• الشيخ الدكتور/ عبدالعظيم بدوي - حفظه الله -:على طريقة الأنبياء والحكماء سار فضيلة الشيخ الشوادفي - رحمه الله - حتى لقي الله، فقد عاش يأمر بالتوحيد ويدعو إليه، وينهى عن الشرك ويحذِّر منه، ورأس مجلةَ التوحيد فطوَّرها تطويرًا، وحسَّنها تحسينًا.• الشيخ عادل العزازي - حفظه الله -:فضيلة الشيخ صفوت الشوادفي من الرجال القلائل، وقد قالوا: رجل بألف رجل، وقد صحبتُه برهة من الزمان فوجدتُه قد تخلَّق بأخلاق، واتصف بصفات قلَّما تجتمع في رجل، وهو قد جمع بين عمق الفهم في العلم وحسن الأداء في إيصاله للناس، وفطانة المناظرة للغير، مع الصبر في الدعوة، ثم هو بعد ذلك كله ساعٍ للخير بكل وجوهه، وقد أفجعني - كما أفجع كثيرًا من المسلمين - موتُه.• الشيخ الدكتور/ جمال المراكبي - حفظه الله - (الرئيس العام لجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر):عرفناه داعيًا إلى الله - تعالى - لا يمل ولا يهدأ، فأحببناه، عرفناه داعيًا إلى السنة والجماعة وقامعًا للبدعة والضلالة، فأحببناه.كان - رحمه الله - بعيد النظر، له آمال وطموحات تتعلق بمستقبل العلم ودعوة المسلمين إلى منهاج السنة والجماعة.• الشيخ الدكتور/ فؤاد مخيمر - رحمه الله - (الرئيس العامللجمعيات الشرعية بمصر سابقًا):ودَّعنا داعية مخلصًا مجاهدًا في سبيل الحق - نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه - نراه يجول وينطلق يؤدي دعوة الله في ربوع الأرض، بقلم طاهر يكتب، وبلسان صادق يترجم، وبعقل نيِّر رشيد يوجِّه، وبقلب مخلص يؤدي.• الشيخ محمود غريب الشربيني - رحمه الله -:كان - رحمه الله - متسمًا بصفاتٍ قلّما تجتمع في رجل، يلمس ذلك كلُّ من خالطه أو اقترب منه، ومن أبرز هذه الصفات: الإنصاف، الاحتساب، قوة الإرادة، علو الهمة، الفطنة، حسن السمت، الورع.• الشيخ الدكتور مازن السرساوي - حفظه الله -:صاحب الفضيلة العلامة الشيخ صفوت الشوادفي - برَّد الله مضجعه - كان من أفراد الدهر، وممن ألقى الله عليه هيبةَ العلم ورونقه، ورزقه الحنكة وعلو الرأي، وحسن الفهم، وقد تهدم بموته ركنٌ كبير، ولكن الله غالب على أمره.في الختام:فقد حدثت بموت الشيخ - رحمه الله - ثلمةٌ كبيرة، وفراغ هائل في ساحة الدعوة إلى الله – تعالى - في زمن قبض أهل العلم، فتزداد المحنة، وتعظُم الكربة، وتثقل الأعباء على العلماء الباقين، وواجبهم أن ينهضوا بطلبة العلم؛ فإن الناس على الخير ما بقي الأول حتى يتعلم الآخر.واللهَ نسأل أن يرحم شيخنا، وأن يتجاوز عن سيئاته، وأن يجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
http://www.alukah.net/Web/shawadfy/CV/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السيرة الذاتية لفضيلة الشيخ*
*محمد صفوت نور الدين - رحمه الله تعالى -**من 1363 إلى 1423 هـ - من 1943 إلى 2002 م*
*********************
*عالم فطن غزير العلم واضح المنهج*
*اسمه :*
*:: محمد صفوت بن نور الدين أحمد مرسي .*
*مواليد :*
*20/6/1943م بمدينة بلبيس .*
*مؤهلاته :*
*بكالوريوس علوم وتربية .*
*وظائفه :*
*عمل بوزارة التربية والتعليم حتى صار مديرًا عاماً بالتعليم .
تولى رئاسة جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بعد وفاة الشيخ محمد علي عبد الرحيم - خامس رؤساء الجماعة - عام 1412هـ - 1991م ، فصار بذلك أول رئيس من الجيل الثاني . 
وقد تم انتخابه بالإجماع في يوم الخميس 22 شعبان 1412هـ الموافق 27/2/1992م . 
ودامت مدة رئاسته لها ما يزيد على عشرة أعوام شهدت الجماعة خلالها ازدهارًا غير مسبوق من التنظيم والعمل المؤسس الناجح.
فقد أبدع الشيخ في رئاسة الجماعة، حيث ساهم مساهمة فعّالة في نشر دعوة التوحيد في ربوع مصر والعالم الإسلامي، وقد أرسى قواعد الجماعة على المنهج السلفي الصحيح على منهج أهل السنَّة والجماعة في إطار ضوابط لم تتعارض مع الحكومات، مما كتب لدعوته الاستمرارية والنجاح.
فكان ـ رحمه الله ـ يركز على تصحيح ما لدى الناس من الأخطاء ونشر دعوة التوحيد الخالصة النقية كما كان له ـ رحمه الله ـ مشاركات فعّالة في مجلة التوحيد التي كان يرأس إدارته و من خلال الأبواب الثابتة التي كان يحررها بنفسه ومن أبرزها باب السنَّة الذي شرح فيه كثيرًا من الأحاديث الصحيحة، فكانت كتاباته دسمة ومفيدة، ذات تحليل عميق يجذب القارئ.*
*ولحسن خلق الشيخ وحكمته وسياسته اللبقة جمع العلماء والدعاة حوله في جماعة أنصار السنَّة وأحبوه وأخلصوا للعمل معه فنهضت الجماعة به وبهم حتى صار لها قوة ضاربة في أعماق العالم الذي تألم وحزن لوفاة هذا الشيخ الكبير الذي ملأ الدنيا علمًا ودعوةً، تأثر بدعوته المباركة كثير من طلبة العلم في أنحاء العالم، وقد رعى جيلاً قادرًا بفضل الله على حمل لواء الدعوة ونشر التوحيد في العالم، فكان ـ رحمه الله ـ يجوب العالم داعيًا وعالمًا جليلا مخلصًا لدعوته التي أضفى عليها بحكمته ورؤيته الثاقبة الوضوح والجلاء مما أكسبه احترام وحب الجميع.
ولقد كان رحمه الله في فترة الستينات من القرن العشرين طالبًا بالجامعة ولم تشغله دروسه العلمية عن أن يستمع إلى شيوخ جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية في بلدته بلبيس وفي المركز العام للجماعة ، من أمثال الشيخ، عبد الرحمن الوكيل، والشيخ خليل هراس ، رحمهما الله . 
ولقد عوض ما فاته من التلقي على يد الشيوخ الأول أمثال الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي والشيخ أبو الوفاء درويش ؛ لأنه كان حريصًا على معرفة إنتاجهم العلمي في كتبهم وفي مجلة الهدي النبوي التي كانت تصدر عن أنصار السنة المحمدية .*
*وقد شغل الشيخ رحمه الله منذ الثمانينات وظيفة أمين عام الدعوة زمن رياسة الشيخ محمد علي عبد الرحيم ، وكانت له مساهمات كبيرة في الكتابة في مجلة التوحيد ، حتى إذا صار رئيسًا للجماعة أولى مجلة التوحيد عناية فائقة وساهم في تطويرها والكتابة فيها والفتيا على صفحاتها ، حتى شبت عن الطوق ، وانتشرت في غالب بلاد العرب والمسلمين ، وبلغ مجمل ما يطبع منها مائة ألف نسخة .*
*سمات دعوة الشيخ :*
*والشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ منذ أن أخذ على عاتقه همَّ الدعوة صابرًا محتسبًا يبغي مرضاة ربه عاملاً بقوله تعالى : ﴿ ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ ﴾ ( 125 : النحل ) ، محبًا لعلماء الأمة، معظِّمًا لجهودهم، مقتديًا بأعلامهم العاملين بالكتاب والسنَّة بفهم سلف الأمة، مشاركًا في توعية المسلمين ومحذِّرًا من المؤامرات والخطط التي تحاك ضدهم، غيورًا على دين الله عزّ وجل، مظهرًا ومقتديًا بسنَّة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ناطقًا بالحق في مرضاة الله، ذابًا بقلمه ولسانه عن كتاب الله وسنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نابذًا للتقليد والتعصب حريصًا على توجيه الشباب إلى العلم الشرعي وتعليمه ونشره مع الرؤية الدقيقة لأثر هذا العلم في مواجهة التعصب والطيش والعجلة والحماس الذي قد يضر بعموم الأمة ومستقبلها الدعوي، كثير التأكيد على أن معالجة الغلو في الدين أو ما يسمى اليوم بالتطرف، أو الإرهاب لا يمكن مواجهته إلا بنشر العلم الشرعي هكذا عرفناه ـ رحمه الله ـ. 
وإن كان مما يهوِّن علينا وعلى الأمة هذه المصيبة، هو تذكرنا لمصيبتنا العظمى، ألا وهي مصيبتنا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حيث قال : " إذا أصيب أحدكم بمصيبة، فليذكر مصيبته بي، فإنها أعظم المصائب ". ، فكان منهجه ـ رحمه الله ـ يرتكز على تصحيح ما لدى الناس من عقائد فاسدة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وربى أجيالا قادرة ـ بعون الله ـ على إكمال المسيرة .. كان للشيخ سمت طيب ووجه بشوش وجانب لين، أحبه كل من عرفه وتأثر به .. وحمل الشيخ صفوت هم الدعوة الإسلامية في صدره أينما ذهب .. سواء في المؤتمرات العلمية التي تقام داخل مصر أو في دول الخليج وغيرها .. أو في العالم الغربي الذي زار مؤسساته الإسلامية وألقى فيها محاضراته القيمة .. وبذل فيها عطاءه الذي لا ينضب. 
رحم الله الشيخ صفوت الذي فارقت روحه الطاهرة جسده الكريم .. واصطفاه الله إلى الدار الآخرة وصلى عليه في يوم الجمعة بالحرم المكي بعد صلاة المغرب وحملت الجموع نعشه فوق الأعناق ليوارى جسده الطاهر .. 
والشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ كان يدعو ويلح في الدعاء أن يموت بالحرم المكي ويدفن في مكة المكرمة. 
وصفوت نور الدين الذي أمضى حياته كلها في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين عن طريق هذه الجماعة بنشاطاتها المختلفة وعن طريق مجلة التوحيد التي تصدر عنها وقارع أهل البدع والتصوف والانحراف وجادل أهل الباطل بالتي هي أحسن ونافح عن العقيدة والمنهج. يسافر ويتحمل المشاق في سبيل ذلك. 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويخلف على المسلمين خيرًا وينصر الحق وأهله ودعاته. 
وقد عرفت فضيلته منذ مدة طويلة عفيفًا شريفًا ذا أخلاق فاضلة وصفات حميدة يدعو إلى الله بالتي هي أحسن، عرفته يتحمل المشاق في سبيل ذلك، يحب جمع الكلمة، ويدعو إلى الائتلاف .. والاجتماع على العروة الوثقى، عرفته يحب أهل العقيدة السلفية ويدعو إليها، عرفته في حسن عبادته وكثرة ذكره لله تعالى أحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه .*
*مساهماته في خارج البلاد :*
*لم يكتف رحمه الله بما كان يقوم به من إلقاء الخطب والدروس اليومية في فروع ومساجد الجماعة ، بل امتد نشاطه إلى خارج البلاد محاضرًا في بلاد الغرب ، كما شهد عددًا كبيرًا من المؤتمرات العلمية التي كانت تعقد لمناقشة هموم الدعوة والمسلمين . 
وكان آخر مؤتمر برياسته هو المؤتمر الذي عقد بالمركز الدولي لدعاة التوحيد والسنة بمسجد العزيز بالله ، وقد انتهت أعماله قبل سفر فضيلته إلى السعودية بيومين تقريبًا ، وكان شعار المؤتمر (( االإسلام والغرب حوار أم صراع )) . 
مساهماته في الصحافة الدينية :*
*كان رحمه الله يحسن استقبال الصحفيين ويدلي لهم بآرائه ، وكان مرتب الفكر والمنهج بارعًا في الرد على ما يثيره الصحفي من علامات استفهام حول بعض المسائل الخلافية، وكان يتكلم عن منهج الجماعة ورجالها ومسيرتها ولا يتكلم عن نفسه ، وقد تم ذلك بأسلوب واضح وعبارات تدل على أن الرجل عالم فطن غزير العلم واضح المنهج .*
*ومن أبرز حواراته ما كان على صفحات اللواء الإسلامي مع فضيلة شيخ الأزهر د. محمد سيد طنطاوي يوم أن كان مفتيًا للجمهورية ، ود. أحمد عمر هاشم من جهة ، والشيخ صفوت نور الدين ، وصفوت الشوادفي من جهة أخرى .*
*والخلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية . 
أما عن منهجه في إدارة شئون الجماعة وسياسة رجالها ، فقد كان رحمه الله حريصًا كل الحرص على مال الجماعة ، وكان رحمه الله يحمي إخوانه من غيرهم ، بل وأحيانًا من أنفسهم، وأشهد الله أني لم أر رجلاً له قبول عند الناس بعد الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله إلا الشيخ صفوت نور الدين . 
ومما يدل على غزير أدبه ومحبته لأنصار السنة أنه كان يقول لكل واحد منا : لا تهلك نفسك ، نريدك معنا . 
ومن عجب أنه قال لي تلك العبارة ، قبل سفره بيوم : لا تهلك نفسك ، نريدك معنا . 
وكان يشعر كل واحد منا أنه له فائدة كبيرة، وأن وجوده مهم لمسيرة الدعوة ، ولا ننسى أن من صفات القائد لهذه الجماعة أنه كان يلقى الناس بوجه طلق ، وأنه كان يحقق قول الرسول الكريم : " تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة " . 
أما إخلاصه في محبته إخوانه الشيوخ الذين سبقوه في الجماعة فحدث ولا حرج ، لقد كان حريصًا بل شغوفًا بمعرفة كل جوانب حياتهم ومعارفهم وأخلاقهم وإنتاجهم العلمي وبحوثهم وكتبهم وآرائهم ، وكان كثيرًا ما يقول لي عندما أعرض عليه مشروع إخراج بعض كتابات السابقين : (( اكتب يا شيخ فتحي حتى يعرف الإخوة أننا على نفس المنهج كتاب الله وسنة رسوله بفهم سلف الأمة )) . 
ولقد قدم لمجموعة من كتب تراث شيوخ الجماعة مثل كتاب شرح أحاديث الأحكام للشيخ حامد الذي يشعر بسعادة كبيرة كلما أخبرته عن قرب تمام الكتاب ، وقد قدم لكتب كثيرة أصدرتها الجماعة ، ولكن تلك المقدمات لم تكن مدحًا وتقريظًا مطلقًا ، بل كانت تحمل نظرة واعية وفهمًا جيدًا لمسيرة الجماعة ، مما يمكن أن نسميه (( نظرات في منهج ومسيرة الجماعة )) . 
مكانته عند العلماء :*
*كانت للشيخ مكانته العلمية عند سائر الجمعيات الدينية والهيئات العلمية في مصر ، أما مكانته خارج البلاد فقد كان رحمه الله صاحب مكانة خاصة عند الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رئيس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية السابق ونائب رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالسعودية، وكان بينهما مراسلات كثيرة ، كما كان له من المكانة اللائقة به ولجماعته عند سماحة الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين وابن حميد والسبيل والفوزان والعديد من علماء بلاد الجزيرة . 
وكانت له أيضًا مكانة عند الشيخ عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق والشيباني بالكويت . 
ولا أجد ما أقوله لأنصار السنة إلا ما قاله الشيخ عبد العزيز بن راشد النجدي عند وفاة الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي مؤسس الجماعة ، حيث نصح أنصار السنة بالآتي : 
(( اعملوا يا أنصار السنة على تطهير القلوب والعقول ، وخصوصًا في هذا الزمن الذي كثر فيه إلحاد الماديين ، واستهتار الجهلة بالدين، فاصبروا وصابروا يا أنصار السنة ، فبالابتلاء يمحص الله الذين آمنوا ويمحق الكافرين ، وعليكم أن تقوموا بما أوجب الله عليكم من تبليغ دعوة التوحيد إلى الناس أفرادًا وجماعات )) .*
*مؤلفاته :*
*1 - التربية بين الاصالة والتجديد .
2 - موقف أهل الإحسان من صفات الرحمن .
3 - إتحاف الأنام بأحكام الصيام .
4 - احكام البيوع .
5 - أحكام المرأة .
6 - وجوب محبة النبى .
7 - عظم حق الوالدين .
8 - الشفاعة .
9 - التبرك المشروع والممنوع .*
*وفاته :*
*توفي رحمه الله يوم الجمعة 13 رجب 1423هـ الموافق 20/9/2002م بعد صلاة الجمعة في المسجد الحرام بمكة ، وصلي عليه في المسجد الحرام بعد صلاة المغرب ودفن في مقابر مكة . 
وبذلك فاضت روحه إلى بارئها بعد حياة حافلة بالجهاد والدعوة في سبيل الله ، بغير كلل ولا ملل . 
ومما يعتبر من حسن الخواتيم أن الله قبضه إليه يوم الجمعة بعد أن أدى قبلها بيوم أو يومين عمرة . و برحيل علم من أعلام الدعوة إلى الكتاب والسنَّة على منهج السلف الصالح جملة وتفصيلا، ألا وهو الشيخ المجاهد السلفي القدوة، ناشر السنَّة، أبو عبد الرحمن " محمد صفوت نور الدين " رئيس عام جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر، ولا يسعنا في مثل هذا المقام إلا أن نقول ﴿ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ﴾ ( 156 : البقرة ) . اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيرا منه وقد حضر جنازتة جمع كبير من المسئولين و المسلمين من شتى انحاء العالم ، رحم الله شيخنا الحبيب رحمة واسعة غفر له ، وأسكنه أعلى عليين في الجنة مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين ، واللهم ألهم آله الصبر، واخلفهم خيرًا . 
والله من وراء القصد .
*http://www.ansaralsonna.com/web/play-1628.html

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*محمد حامد الفقي*

*مُؤَسس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمديَّة*

*(1310هـ - 1378هـ - 1892م - 1959م)*
*والده:*الشيخ سيِّد أحمد عبده الفقي، وكان زميلاً في الدِّراسة بالأزهر للأستاذ الشيخ محمَّد عبده، بل كان يُساكِنه في بيت واحد بشارِع الباطنية.*والدته:*كانتِ السيِّدة الوحيدة في القرية التي تحفَظ القرآن، وتجيد القراءة والكتابة.*مولده:*وُلِد الشيخ محمَّد حامد الفقي بقرية نِكلا العنب في سنة 1310هـ، الموافق 1892م، بمركز شبراخيت، مديرية البحيرة.*نشأته:*حفِظ القرآن الكريم، وقد أتمَّ حفظَه في شهر رمضان في سنة 1322هـ، وقد كانتْ سِنُّه وقتذاك اثني عشرَ عامًا، وقد هيَّأه والدُه لتلقِّي العُلُوم بالأزهر، (على الطريقة التي كانتْ مُتَّبَعة وقتذاك).*دخوله الأزهر:*بدأ دراستَه بالأزهر في عام 1322هـ - 1904م، وكان يحبُّ أن يُقيَّد حنبليًّا، وأبى ذلك شيخُ الحنابلة، فانتسب للأزهر حنفيًّا، وبعد أن أمْضى في دراسته بالأزهر قرابةَ سِتِّ سنين بدأ في سنة 1910م بدِراسة الحديث والتفسير، ولَمَّا أمعن الشيخُ في دِراسة الحديث على الوجه الصحيح دعَا إلى التمسُّك بسُنَّة الرسول - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - لفظًا ومعنًى ورُوحًا.فالتفَّ حوله نفرٌ من إخوانه وزملائه وأحبابه، وساروا معه في طريقِ الدعوة، وهذا يدلُّ على نبوغِ الشيخ المبكِّر، حيث لم يتجاوز سنُّه وقتَها ثمانية عشرة عامًا سَنة 1910م.*تخرجه:*تخرَّج - رحمه الله تعالى - في الأزهر الشريف، حيث نال شهادةَ العالميَّة سنَة 1917م، وعمره 25 عامًا، وانقطع منذ تخرُّجه لخِدمة كتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله الأمين.أنشَأ جماعةَ أنصار السُّنَّة المحمدية في عام 1345هـ/ 1926م تقريبًا، واتَّخذ لها دارًا بعابدين، ولقدْ حاول كبار موظَّفي قصر عابدين بكلِّ السُّبل صدَّ الناس عن مقابلته والاستماع إليه، حتى سخَّرُوا له مَن شرَع في قتْله، ولكن صرْخة الحقِّ أَصمَّت آذانهم، وكلمة الله فرَّقتْ جموعَهم، وانتصر الإيمانُ الحقُّ على البِدع والأباطيل[1].*تأسيس مجلَّة الهَدْي النبوي:*بعد أن أسَّس الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى - جماعة أنصار السنَّة المحمديَّة، وبعد أن يسَّر الله له قراءةَ كُتب الإمامين ابن تيمية وابن القيِّم، واستوعَب ما فيها ووجَد فيها ضالَّتَه، أسَّس مجلة الهدي؛ لتكونَ لسانَ حال جماعته، والمعبِّرة عن عقيدتها، والناطقة بمبادئها، وصدر العددُ الأوَّل منها عام 1356هـ في مارس 1936م، وقد تولَّى رياسةَ تحريرها، فكان مِن كتاب المجلَّة على سبيلِ المثال لا الحصْر: الشيخ أحمد محمَّد شاكر، والأستاذ محب الدين الخطيب، والشيخ محيي الدِّين عبدالحميد، والشيخ عبدالظاهر أبو السمح - إمام الحرم المكي - والشيخ أبو الوفاء محمَّد درويش، والشيخ صادِق عرنوس، والشيخ عبدالرحمن الوكيل، والشيخ خليل هراس، كما كان مِن كتابها الشيخ محمود شلتوت.*أغراض المجلة:*وقد حدَّد الشيخ أغراضَ المجلة، فقال في أوَّل عدد صدَر فيها: "وإنَّ مِن أوَّل أغراض هذه المجلَّة أن تُقدِّم ما تستطيعه مِن خدمة ونُصْح وإرْشاد في الشؤون الدِّينيَّة والأخلاقيَّة، أخذتْ على نفسها موثقًا من الله أن تَنصَح فيما تقول، وأن تتحرَّى الحقَّ، وألاَّ تأخذ إلا ما ثبَت بالدليل والحجَّة، والبرهان الصحيح مِن كتاب الله تعالى، وحديث رسولِه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم"؛ ا.هـ.*جهاده:*يقول عنه الشيخ عبدالرحمن الوكيل: "لقد ظلَّ إمام التوحيد - في العالَم الإسلامي - والدنا الشيْخ محمَّد حامد الفقي - رحمه الله - أكثرَ مِن أربعين عامًا مجاهدًا في سبيلِ الله، ظلَّ يُجالِد قُوَى الشر الباغية في صَبْر، ومارَس التغلُّبَ على الخطوب، واعتاد النصْرَ على الأحداث، وإرادة تزلزل الدنيا حولَها، وترجُف الأرْض مِن تحتها، فلا تميل عن قصْد، ولا تجبُن عن غاية، لم يكن يعرِف في دعوته هذه الخوفَ مِن الناس، أو يلوذ به، إذ كان الخوفُ من الله آخذًا بمجامِع قلْبه، كان يُسمِّي كلَّ شيء باسمه الذي هو له، فلا يُداهن في القول، ولا يداجي ولا يبالي، ولا يَعرِف المجاملة أبدًا في الحقِّ أو الجهْر به، إذ كان يُسمِّي المجاملةَ نفاقًا ومداهنة، ويُسمِّي السكوتَ عن قوْل الحق ذُلاًّ وجبنًا".*جهاده**- رحمه الله**- في نشْر دعوة التوحيد:*عاش - رحمه الله تعالى - للدعوةِ وحْدَها قبل أن يعيش لشيءٍ آخَر، عاش للجماعة قبل أن يَعيش لبيته، كان في دعْوته يُمثِّل التطابقَ التام بيْن الداعي ودعوته، كان صبورًا جَلْدًا على الأحداث.نُكِب في اثنين مِن أبنائه الثلاثة، فما رأى الناسُ منه إلا ما يَرَوْن مِن مؤمِن قوي، أسلَم لله قلبَه كلَّه[2].*ويقول الشيخ أبو الوفاء درويش[3]*: "كان يُفسِّر آيات الكتاب العزيز، فيتغلغل في أعماقِها، ويستخرج منها دُررَ المعاني، ويُشبعها بحثًا وفَهمًا واستنباطًا، ويُوضِّح ما فيها مِن الأسرار العميقة، والإشارات الدقيقة، والحِكمة البالِغة، والموعظة الحَسَنة.ولا يترك كلمةً لقائل بعده، بعدَ أن يُحيط القارئ أو السامِع علمًا بالفِقْه اللُّغوي للكلمات وأصولها، وتاريخ استعمالها، فيكون الفَهْم أتَمَّ، والعلمُ أكملَ وأشمل".*قلت*: لقدْ كانت آخر آية فسَّرها قوله - تبارك وتعالى -: ﴿ وَيَدْعُ الإِنْسَانُ بِالشَّرِّ دُعَاءَهُ بِالْخَيْرِ وَكَانَ الإِنْسَانُ عَجُولاً ﴾ [الإسراء:11].وقد فسَّرها - رحمه الله - في عدد 6 و7 لسَنة 1378هـ في حوالي 22 صفحة.لقدْ قامتْ جماعة أنصار السُّنة المحمدية على أيدي رِجال نَذَروا أنفسَهم لتطهيرِ الاعتقاد مِن أدران الإلْحاد، ومحارَبة البِدع والخُرافات والترهات، وجهْل الجاهلين، وإلْحاد المبطلين، وتأويل الضالِّين، فبدأتْ تُكافِح الخرافات، لا سيَّما ما كان متعلقًا منها بالعقائد، وتَرجِع بأعضائها، وكل من يشرف عليها إلى سُنة النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وطريقِ السَّلَف الصالح، وتُنيرهم بالمعارِف النبويَّة، وتُنشئهم على حبِّ الكتاب والسنَّة، وتُمرِّنهم على النزول على حُكْمهما مِن غيْر عصبيَّة.هذا كلام مؤسِّسها الأوَّل الشيخ محمَّد حامد الفقي - رحمه الله - الذي كتَبه في مجلَّة الهدي النبوي في العدد الثاني الذي صدَر في جماد أول 1356هـ - 1937م، وكان الهدفُ مِن إصدارها كما يقول - رحمه الله -:"قد كنتُ في حياتي الأُولى سالكًا مع السالكين، ومُلبِسًا مع الملبسين، مخرفًا مع المخرفين، وداعيًا إلى البِدعة والجاهلية، وعبادة الموتَى والخشَب والنُّصُب مع الداعين، فهداني الله إلى دِين الهُدَى، وكشَف عن بصيرتي حُجبَ الجَهْل والعَمَى، وبصَّرني بنور الحقِّ من كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيِّه المصطفَى، ووفقني بفضلِه إلى سبيلِ السَّلَف الصالِح مِن الصحابة والتابعين، وأنقذني بذلك من طريقِ الرَّدَى، فذقتُ مِن يومئذ حلاوةَ الإخلاص والإيمان، وتحققتُ الفرْق العظيم بيْن الحقِّ والباطل، والهُدَى والضلال، وبيْن توحيد الأنبياء والمرسَلين، وتوحيد المشركين والجهميَّة المعطِّلين؛ وبيْن آيات الله وحديث رسوله، وبيْن شُبهات المبطلين وزخارف المفترين، وعرَفتُ لله تعالى مِنَّته العُظمى في تلك الهِداية، ونعمته الكبرى في هذا التوفيق، وكان مِن حقِّ هذه النِّعمة وأداء شكرها أن أقِفَ حياتي لإرْشاد الضَّال، وهداية التائِه، وإزالة الحُجُب عن القُلُوب، وإظهار الحقِّ للناس جهدَ طاقتي في ثَوْبه الجميل، وبيان مكايد شياطين الجنِّ والإنس، التي كادوا بها للإسلام؛ حتى يحذرَها إخواني منَ المسلمين كما حذرتُها، ويتَّقوها كما اتقيتها، وليذوقوا حلاوةَ الإيمان، ويعرفوا الله حقَّ معرفته، ويَقْدُروه حقَّ قدْره، فأسستُ مع خِيرَة من إخواني "جماعة أنصار السنَّة" من نحوِ عشرين سَنَة مَضتْ، وأصبح لها - والحمد لله - عِدَّة فروع في القاهِرة وغيرها، وأصبح - بحمدِ الله - ينضوي تحتَ لواء التوحيد الخالِص والسنة المحمدية الصحيحة - لا بالدعْوَى والاسم والزي - عددٌ غير قليل، وهذه *مجلة الهدي النبوي* وليدة هذه الفِكرة، واللِّسان المعبِّر عن هذه الدعوة، والقلم الراسم لهذه الخطة.وهى أخت *(الإصلاح*) التي كنتُ أصدرها ببلدِ الله الحرام زمنَ الإمام المصلِح، والملك الراشِد المخلص (والذي أحسبه كذلك) عبدالعزيز آل سعود".*حال المجتمع يوم صدورِ الهدي النبوي:*وكان تسعة وتسعون في المائة من الأمَّة على هذه الجاهلية في عملها وعقيدتها وخُلُقها، وحكمها ونظامها قد ضرَب الجهل على القلوب نِطاقًا مظلمًا أسود، حجب عنها كلَّ هُدًى، وكل نور، ولكن الأكثرية الساحِقة على ما يرى الشيخ ويعلم مِن ذل القلوب للموتى، واستخذائها للأحجار والأشجار، واستكانتها وخشوعها للنُّصُب والمقاصِير والقُبُور، والأكثريَّة مُعرِضة عن التحاكُم في عقيدتها وعبادتها وماليتها وشؤونها إلى ما أنزَله الله منَ الهُدى والذِّكْر الحكيم؟والأكثرية أيضًا على تحزُّب وتفرِقة وشتات بالطُّرق الصوفيَّة، والمذاهِب التقليديَّة، وكل حزْب بما لديهم فرِحون وعن حِزبهم وحْدَه يُخاصمون، وله يتعصَّبون، وبشيخهم وحْدَه يَثِقون، مهما كان قولُه مخالفًا للمعقول والمنقول، وفيه يعتقدون عِلمَ الغيب وتصريف الأقدار، والإنجاء من النار!وقد تصدَّى الشيخ حامد الفقي لتصحيحِ تلك المفاهيم الخاطِئة مِن خلال تفسيره لبعض سُور القرآن الكريم وآياته، وكذا كتاباته وفتاواه.*إنتاجه:*إنَّ المكتبة العربية لتعتزُّ بما زوَّدها به من كُتب قيِّمة ممَّا أَلَّف وممَّا نَشَر، وممَّا صَحَّح ومما راجع، ومما علَّق وشرَح، من كتب الإمام ابن تيمية وابن القيم، وغيرهما.وكما كان الشيخ محبًّا لابن تيمية وابن القيِّم، فقد جمعتْ تلك المحبَّة لهذين الإمامين الجليلين بيْنه وبيْن الشيخ عبدالمجيد سليم شيخ الأزهر، وكذلك جمعتْ بيْنه وبين الشيخ شلتوت، الذي جاهَر بمِثْل ما جاهَر به الشيخُ حامد - رحمه الله تعالى.*وفاته:*تُوفِّي - رحمه الله تعالى - فجرَ الجمعة 7 رجب 1378هـ، الموافق 16 يناير 1959م على إثْر عملية جراحيَّة أجراها بمستشفى العجوزة، وبعد أن نجحتِ العملية أُصيبَ بنزيف حادّ، وعندما اقترب أجلُه طلب ماءً للوضوء، ثم صلَّى ركعتي الفجْر بسورة الرَّعْد كلِّها.وبعد ذلك طلَب مِن إخوانه أن يُنقل إلى دار الجماعة حيث تُوفي بها.وقد نعاه رؤساءُ وعلماءُ مِن الدول الإسلاميَّة والعربيَّة، وحضَر جنازته واشترك في تشيعها مِن أصحاب الفضيلة: وزير الأوقاف، والشيخ عبدالرحمن تاج، والشيخ محمد الحسن، والشيخ محمد حسنين مخلوف، والشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبدالحميد، والشيخ أحمد حسين، وجميع مشايخ كليَّات الأزهر، وأساتذتها وعلمائها، وقضاة المحاكم.إخوة الشيْخ:محمَّد شيبة الحمَد، محمَّد شاكِر المحاميان، والشيخ محمد النُّعماني مِن العلماء، والحاج محمد رشيد رِضا التاجِر.أبناؤه:الطاهِر محمد الفقي، وسيِّد أحمد الفقي، ومحمد الطيِّب الفقي، وهو الوحيد الذي عاش بعدَ وفاة والده.كتبه تلميذهفتحي أمين عثمانوكيل جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية[RIGHT]
[1] (مجلَّة الشبَّان المسلمين رجب 1371هـ).
[2] هما: الظاهر، وسيِّد، وقد تُوفِّي الأول وأبوه في رِحلة الحج، وأمَّا الثاني فقد مات فجرَ الجمعة ذي القعدة عام 1377هـ، فخطب الشيخ الجمعة بالناس ووعظَهم، وطلب منهم البقاءَ على أماكنهم حتى يُصلُّوا على أخيهم.
[3] هو علاَّمة الصعيد في زمانه، ورئيس فرْع أنصار السُّنَّة بسوهاج.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> موضوع طيب يا شيخ محمد ، بارك الله فيك.


وفيكم بارك اللهُ شيخَنا الحبيب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حول العبودي عميد الرحالين
الشيخ محمد بن ناصر العبودي 

ينتمي العبودي إلى أُسرة آل سالم المشهورة في (بُرَيْدَة)، وهي أُسرة عريقة قديمة يناهز عمرها في المنطقة أربعمائة سنة، ولهم أملاك موغلة في تاريخ (بُرَيْدَة) ترجع في بعض الأقوال إلى آخر القرن التاسع الهجري، ولهم أملاك قديمة وكيان مميَّز معروف يسمى «جورة السالم» بمعنى حارة السالم، وتقع إلى الغرب من قُبَّة رشيد، وإلى الجنوب من المسجد الجامع الكبير على بعد نحو مائتين وخمسين مترًا ( )، بل كانت لهم ناحية من منطقة (بُرَيْدَة) قبل أن تتخذ صفة مدينة واحدة، حيث كانت مجموعة محلات زراعية، وذلك قبل أن يحكمها آل أبي عليَّان( ).
والدليل على قدمها أنها تفرَّعت إلى أُسر عديدة مقيمة في (بُرَيْدَة)، ثم تفرَّقت في أرجاء المملكة العربية السعودية، وهذه الأُسر هي: «السالم – الغصن – الهلالي – الصليهم – النصَّار – العبودي – الحسن – العبود – الشعلان – العضيب – الذيب»( ).
ومنهم: علي بن ناصر السالم الذي ذكره المؤرِّخ ابن بشر في أخبار وقعة اليتيمة سنة 1265هـ، وأنه مِمَّنْ سأل عنهم أمير (بُرَيْدَة) عبد العزيز بن محمد آل أبي عليَّان، ظانًّا تخلفه عن المعركة هو وسعد التويجري، وهما أكبر أعيانها آنذاك، يدبروا أمرها في غياب أميرها فأعلمه أخوه عبد المحسن أنهما في عداد قتلى الوقعة.
ومن أفراد هذه الأُسرة كُتَّاب وطلبة علم بارزون( ).
أمَّا ولادة الشيخ محمد فقد كانت في 30 ربيع الآخر من سنة 1345هـ.
أمَّا والد الشيخ محمد العبودي فهو ناصر بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الكريم بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبود (1292- 1370هـ)، وكانت أسرة الشيخ إلى عهد قريب يُعرفون بالعبود، ثم أضيفت الياء في عهد جده الأقرب عبد الرحمن.
فقد كان الكثير من وصايا أُسرته وكتاباتهم ووثائقهم باسم العبود، وكان والده ناصر رجلاً شهمًا، يحفظ أخبار الناس وأحاديث العرب وقصص المروءة والشهامة، وكان ذا معرفة بالأُسر والأنساب على الرغم من أنه كان أميًّا لا يقرأ ولا يكتب.
ويشير الشيخ محمد ( )إلى أن والده التحق بأحد الكَتاتيب( ) آنذاك، إلا أنه لم يرق لـه حال ذلك المعلم، ثم ذهب به والده إلى البادية حيث عدة سنوات مع شمر بينما كان والده مع عقيل في العراق والشام. كما كان ذا عناية بالأدب، أما جده عبد الرحمن فكان شاعرًا عاميًّا، ويعزو الشيخ محمد عناية والده بالاطلاع، ومعرفة الأخبار، والعناية بالعلوم الدينية إلى خال والده عبد الرحمن الشيخ المعروف المُلاَّ عبد المحسن بن محمد السيف. وأُسرة آل سيف أُسرة عِلْمِيَّة متقدمة، برز منهم طلبة علم وكُتَّاب ومعلمون؛ من أشهرهم: القاضي محمد بن ناصر السيف، والشيخ ناصر بن سليمان السيف( ).

أمَّا والدته فهي نورة بنت موسى بن عبد الله العضيب، وكانت قارئة للقرآن وللكتب، وهذا من العجب أن تكون الأمة قارئة والأب أُمِّيًّا.
والعضيب كما سبق أحد فروع أُسرة آل سالم الكبيرة( ) وهم من ذُريَّة موسى بن زيد بن مبارك آل سالم، ومنهم: جده موسى بن عبد الله العضيب، وكان خاله عبد الله بن موسى بن عبد الله العضيب( ) هو نائب سوق بريدة الذي يرجع الناس في خصوماتهم ومنازعاتهم إليه وهو من الآمِرِينَ بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر، وذا رأي وعقل وسداد، ومنهم الوجيه المحسن: موسى بن عبد الله العضيب( ).
أسـرته: 
ذكرنا آنفًا أن الشيخ محمد العبودي تزوَّجَ مَرَّةً واحدة من ابنة خاله عبد الله بن موسى العضيب، وقد أنجب منها ثلاثة ذكور وخمس بنات وهم:
(1) ناصر: يحمل بكالوريوس هندسة من جامعة القاهرة، ويعمل مهندسًا معماريًا في وزارة الأشغال العامة والإسكان.
(2) خالد: يحمل بكالوريوس كلية العلوم الإدارية من جامعة الملك سعود، وماجستير من جامعة بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويعمل في المؤسسة العربية لتنمية القطاع الخاص التابعة للبنك الإسلامي للتنمية.

(3) طارق: يحمل بكالوريوس كلية الآداب قسم اللغة الإنجليزية، ويعمل في ديوان سمو ولي العهد.
(4) د. فاطمة: تحمل دكتوراه في الرياضيات، وتعمل عميدة الأقسام العلمية في كلية التربية للبنات ولها مشاركات أدبية وفكرية منشورة.
(5) د. لطيفة: تحمل دكتوراه في الاقتصاد المنـزلي، وتعمل في كلية التربية للبنات.
(6) شريفة: تحمل ماجستير وتحضر الدكتوراه في الترجمة، لها إسهامات أدبية وقصصية منشورة.
(7) مريم: بكالوريوس لغة إنجليزية. 
(8) ليلى: بكالوريوس في علم النفس.
(9) مي: بكالوريوس كلية العلوم.

أما إخوته فهم:

1- الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العبودي: 
وهو سليمان بن ناصر بن عبد الرحمن العبودي، ولد في مدينة بريدة عام 1350هـ، تعلم في مدارسها، وأصاب عينيه رمد حاد أضعف بصره واستمر يعاوده.
تلقى العلم على عدد من مشايخ بريده منهم: عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد، والشيخ صالح بن عبد الرحمن السكيتي، والشيخ صالح بن أحمد الخريصي، والشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم البليهي.
التحق في معهد الرياض العلمي عام 1372هـ حيث اجتاز امتحان القبول فيه، والتحق بالسنة الأولى الثانوية، وعندما فتح معهد بريده العلمي عام 1373هـ التحق به حتى أكمل دراسته الثانوية، ثم التحق بكلية الشريعة في الرياض حتى حصل على إتمام الدراسة العالية فيها.

عين فضيلته قاضيًا بمحكمة بريده الكبرى من دون أن يمر بمرحلة ملازم قضائي، وذلك تقديرًا لكفاءته للقضاء ولبث في محكمة بريده قاضيًا مدة خمس سنوات حيث ألح هو نفسه في طلب النقل من محكمة بريده إلى قضاء الأرطاوية في السر في 6/11/1390هـ ولم يناسبه المقام هناك فتم نقله إلى وزارة المعارف مدرسًا في معهد النور في بريده، لأنه يحمل شهادة في كيفية تعليم المكفوفين، فبقي يدرس فيه إلى عام 1410هـ، وأحيل إلى التقاعد لبلوغه السن النظامية. وتوفي عام 1415هـ عن عمر يناهز خمسًا وستين سنة، وفضيلته شاعر مجيد.
2- الشيخ عبد الكريم بن ناصر العبودي: 
وهو طالب علم، عمل في عدد من الوظائف الحكومية حتى تقاعد، كان آخر أعماله ووظائفه مديرًا للامتحانات في كلية العلوم العربية والاجتماعية بفرع جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالقصيم، وهو أصغر إخوانه ولادته في عام 1356هـ كما أن للشيخ محمد ثلاث أخوات.

العبودي في الكتاتيب
في هذا الجو العائلي غير البعيد عن الأجواء العلمية نشأ الشيخ محمد، فلم تكن حِلَق العلم وأخبار العلماء والقضاة وطلبة العلم جديدة أو غريبة، وكان لوالده الأميّ النابه تأثير في تكوينه المبكر نحو الرغبة في التحصيل، ممَّا دفع والده أن يَزُجّ به ليى كُتَّاب، وهو كُتَّاب أو مدرسة الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله العُمَري، الذي كان لـه إحدى المدارس الأهلية لتعليم الصغار القرآن والخط والحساب والقراءة، فتعلَّم في هذه المدرسة. وقد كان الشيخ سليمان العُمَري من طلبة العلم، قوي الحافظة، حافظ للقرآن، حسن الصوت، أمّ في عدد من المساجد، وتوفي سنة 1388هـ( )، ويشير العبودي إلى أنه دخل هذا الكُتَّاب وعمره لا يتجاوز خمس سنوات؛ وذلك لسببين:
أولهما: رغبة والده في التعليم المبكر لابنه.
وثانيهما: قرب مدرسة الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله العُمَري من بيتهم، حيث كان جارًا لهم، وتربطه به صلة مصاهرة وقربى، فلا يحتاج إلى مَن يوصله إلى المدرسة.
وكان ذلك في حدود سنة 1351هـ، ويحدد العبودي أول حادثة تذكره بهذا الكُتَّاب، وهي وفاة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن سَليْم قاضي (بُرَيْدَة)، -رحمه الله-( )، وذلك بعد دخوله الكُتَّاب بشهرين أو ثلاثة.

ويصف العبودي تلك الكَتاتيب وطريقتها قائلاً: «الكُتَّاب» يَعتمد على «المطوَّع» الذي هو الأستاذ، وهو فريد فلا يوجد عدة أساتذة، وإنما يساعده كبار الطلبة الذين يَعهد إليهم بتدريس صغارهم.
وبطبيعة الحال الطلبة لا يَنصاعون إلى طالب منهم، ولو كان كبيرًا؛ لذلك يكثر اللغط والفوضى، ولكن في ذلك الوقت لا يوجد أفضل من هذه الطريقة.
ثم يواصل العبودي قائلاً: وفي سنة 1356هـ فُتحت مدرسة (كُتَّاب) متميِّز في (بُرَيْدَة) فتحها الشيخ محمد بن صالح الوهيبي( )، وأتى بطريقة جديدة في التدريس، وهي جميلة جدًّا، وأذكر أن مِن بين الأشياء التي كان يقولها لنا: «باء يمين» مثل: بسم الله؛ يعني: الباء التي تأتي من جهة اليمين. وهناك باء ثانية تُسَمَّى «باء يسار» مثل: الباء في آخر كلمة باب، و«باء وسط» مثل: الباء الأولى في كلمة الباب... وهكذا.
وقد كانت الطريقة السابقة المعروفة ألف باء تاء ثاء... إلخ.

وقد الْتَحَقْتُ عنده مع أخي الشيخ سليمان، وهو يَصغرني بخمس سنوات.
ثم بعد ذلك انتقل إلى المدرسة الحكومية التي فتحت آنذاك في (بُرَيْدَة) سنة 1356هـ، وكانت واحدة من تسع مدارس اقترحها الشيخ طاهر الدَّبَّاغ بأمر الملك عبد العزيز، -رحمه الله-، فأمر بها سنة 1355هـ، وفتحت هذه المدارس سنة 1356هـ في كل من: وبُرَيْدَة، وعُنَيْزَة.
وقد فتحت جميعها عدا مدرستي (الرياض) و(شَقْراء) فتأخرتا.
أمَّا (بُرَيْدَة) فأُسندت إدارة مدرستها إلى الأستاذ موسى عَطَّار( ). إلا أن مجيئه قوبل بفتور وعدم تشجيع من الأهالي، وقد تعثرت الدراسة مدة بقائه في الإدارة على نشاطه، كما يقول العُمَري( ). وبعده الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم السليم( ).

وبعد إلحاح من الأهالي بقفل المدرسة، شأنهم في ذلك شأن بقية نواحي نجد التي فتحت فيها مدارس، وبعدما تبيَّن للملك عبد العزيز أن هدف المعارضين الخوف على عقائد أبنائهم، أمر -رحمه الله- الشيخ عمر بن محمد بن سَليْم أن يختار مديرًا للمدرسة ومعلمين من تلامذته، فاختار الشيخ عمر -رحمه الله- المربي الكبير الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن سَليْم مديرًا للمدرسة، الذي كان لديـه مدرسة خاصة «كُتَّابًا» على مستوى متقدم عن غيرها خاصة في القرآن والحساب والإملاء، فضُمَّت إلى المدرسة السعودية التي أقبـل عليها أبناء البلد لثقتهم واطمئنانهم إلى وضعها الحاضر، فقد كانت تصطفي نخبة من المعلمين المعروفين؛ مثل: الشيخ صالح العُمَري( )، والشيخ إبراهيم بن عبيد بن عبد المحسن( )، والشيخ محمد بن سليمان السليم -رحمه الله-( )، والشيخ إبراهيم بن سليمان العُمَري( )، والشيخ عبد الله الشلاش العبد الله، والشيخ محمد السليمان الخضر( )، والشيخ ناصر السليمان العُمَري( )، والشيخ علي بن صالح النقيدان( ).
وكان العبودي ضمن تلك أفواج الطلاب التي التحقت بها.

شــيوخــه

(1) الشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم الكريديس( ):
لقد عاش العبودي في وسط وفي مجتمع علمي مزدهر ينبض بقوة، وكانت الأجواء الدينية والشرعية تطوّقه: المساجد، والحِلَق العلمية، والكتب... كانت محاضن أولية عاش فيها، تعج بطلبة العلم والدارسين.
فتلقى عن شيوخه، وأخذ عن أساتذته، وتفتحت مداركه وتفجَّرت مواهبه مبكرًا.

قد يوجد الحلم في الشبان والشيب ......فما الحـداثة من حِلمٍ بمانعةٍ

وعاش كغيره مرحلة تدرَّج في تعليمه بدءًا من الكَتاتيب، وشيوخه في ذلك من سبق ذكرهم.
حتى بلغ سنًّا مناسبة للزج به في أحضان حِلَق العلم، التي وَجَدَتْ في هذا الفتى الصغير نبوغًا وبروزًا يجدر العناية به.

لذا لم يكن غريبًا أن يُطلِق شيخه الأول الشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم الكريديس التنبيه الأول على هذا الغلام الحدث، الذي لم يتجاوز عمره آنذاك أربعة عشر عامًا.
فقد سأله الأب ناصر العبودي قائلاً: ما رأيك في محمد في القراءة؟
فأجاب الشيخ صالح: «والله محمد يفيدنا».
قد نتفق أن هذا الغلام لم يكن لديه تلك الفوائد المهمة، التي من الممكن أن يعنِيها الشيخ ابن كريديس من محمد العبودي الصغير، إلا أن فواتح النبوغ ودلائل الألمعية كانت قد بَدَتْ آياتها، وظهرت علاماتها في محيَّا هذا الغلام النابه.
ويعلِّق الشيخ محمد العبودي على ذلك الموقف قائلاً: «بطبيعة الحال أنا لا أفيده، ولكنني كنت أقرأ عليه من كتاب؛ فهو إنما يعبر عن تواضعه بأنني إذا قرأت استفاد ممَّا أقرؤه».
ويشير العبودي إلى أن تلك القراءة كانت مبكِّرة، فقد توفي الشيخ صالح سنة 1359هـ، -رحمه الله-، فانقطعت القراءة عليه.
وهو يثني على الشيخ صالح بن كريديس، ويقول: إنه من العلماء الأفاضل المتبحرين، ولو كان يوجد وظائف قضاء كثيرة في ذلك الوقت؛ لكان على رأس إحدى تلك الوظائف. وهذه ترجمته( ):
2- الشيخ عمر بن محمد بن سَليْم( ):
أحد أعلام هذا القرن ملأ اسمه الآذان، وقلَّ أن يوجد أحد إلا وسمع به، علاَّمة القصيم ومرجعها الأول في زمنه.

كان رابع أُسرة آل سَليْم العلمية المشهورة، الذين تعاقبوا على قضاء (بُرَيْدَة)، وهم:
1- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن سَليْم( ).
2- الشيخ محمد بن عمر بن سَليْم( ).
3- الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن سَليْم( ).
فضلاً عن عشرات من طلبة العلم وأئمة المساجد من هذه الأُسرة المباركة، إلا أنه- بحق- أشهرهم على الإطلاق.
وصل الشيخ عمر ببُرَيْدَة إلى قمَّة توهجها العلمي، فقد التف عليه مئات من طلبة العلم، ليس من القصيم فحسب، بل حتى من أطراف المملكة العربية السعودية ونواحيها.
وُلِدَ هذا العالم الجليل في (بُرَيْدَة) في 15 رجب سنة 1299هـ، وتربَّى في أحضان والديه، ولازم والده العلاَّمة محمد بن عبد الله بن سَليْم، وكان يحضر مجالس القضاء والتدريس، وحظي بقبول مبكر، فكان الملك عبد العزيز يدعو الشيخ عمر مع العلماء، على الرغم من صغر سنه، فلم يبلغ الثلاثين وقتها، وقد جعل الله في تعليمه بَرَكَة مع قبول وإقبال وهيبة عظيمة لم تمنح إلا لنفر من العلماء الأوائل.
تولى قضاء (بُرَيْدَة) بعد وفاة أخيه الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن سَليْم سنة 1351هـ.

ابتدأ في التدريس بعد وفاة أبيه مباشرة وهو في السابعة والعشرين من عمره، ورزقه الله محبة وقبولاً قلَّ أن يوجد لها نظير، وعاش في حُلَّة سلفية نقيَّة، وقد وهبه الله مهابة وإجلالاً من الناس قاطبة مع ما كان يتحلَّى به من زهد وورع وعبادة وتقوى.
يصفه البَسَّام ويقول: «كان إلى علمه الواسع، ونفعه المتعدي إلى العباد، أوقاته في غير الدروس معمورة بالتلاوة والذِّكر والصلاة، فلا يمل من ذلك ولا يفتر، وقد أعطاه الله رغبة في ذلك وجلدًا عليه، وكان يتابع بين الحج والعمرة، في تلك المشاق والأسفار الطويلة والطرق البعيدة الشاقة.
وإلى ذلك كان من الكرماء الأجواد، الذين بيوتهم عامرة بالحاشية والأتباع، وخاصة بالضيوف والزائرين بنَفْس طَيِّبَة وخُلُق كريم»( ).
ويقول العبودي عنه: «كان الشيخ -رحمه الله- شخصية فذة عظيمة، حتى إنني أذكر أنه إذا مرَّ مع السوق تسارع الناس لرؤيته»( ).
وعاش -رحمه الله- في جمع فريد ومزيج خالص، بين العلم الغزير والجاه العريض، والزعامة الشعبية والمحبة القلبية والذِّكر البعيد الطيب، حتى بلغت حلقاته مشهدًا لم تجتمع لعالِم قبله في نجد، ووصلوا إلى نحو خمسمئة طالب.
يقول العُمَري: «مرَّت أوقات في المملكة وأكثر قضاتها من تلامذة الشيخ عمر بن سَليْم وعدَّهم. بل إن الملك عبد العزيز قلَّ أن يُعيِّن قاضيًا أو إمامًا إلا ويطلب من الشيخ عمر ملأه بأحد تلامذته»( ).
لقبه الشيخ عبد الله بن بليهد بـ «إمام العلماء»، ويقدمه للإمامة وهو أسن منه. وكان بحق أهلاً لتلك المكانة العالية.
التحق العلاَّمة العبودي بحلقات الشيخ عمر بن سَليْم، -رحمه الله-، وجلس للطلب، ولكن ذلك كان في أواخر أيامه، فقد انتقل الشيخ عمر إلى رحمة الله سنة 1362هـ، ولكن الشيخ أدرك القراءة عليه في عدد من الكتب والعلوم، وخاصة في التفسير والحديث والفقه وغيرها.

3- الشيخ صالح بن أحمد الخريصي:
هو الشيخ صالح بن أحمد بن عبد الله الخريصي (1328- 1415هـ)، مولده ووفاته في (بُرَيْدَة). حفظ القرآن الكريم وجوَّده على يد الشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم بن كريديس، وطلب العلم على عدد من المشايخ؛ منهم: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن حسين آل (أبو الخيل)، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم العَبَّادي، والشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن سَليْم، وأخيه الشيخ عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله بن سَليْم ولازمه كثيرًا واستفاد منه.
تولى في السادسة والعشرين من عمره إمامة أحد أكبر مساجد (بُرَيْدَة) والتدريس فيه، وذلك سنة 1353هـ. ثم تنقل في وظائف القضاء حتى استقرَّ رئيسًا لمحاكم القصيم، إلى أن أُحيل إلى التقاعد سنة 1407هـ، إلى جانب قيامه بالتدريس، فتخرَّج عليه عدد كبير من العلماء.
وقد قرأ عليه الشيخ محمد العبودي في عدد من العلوم، كالتفسير والفقه والحديث، وقد أثنى الشيخ كثيرًا على الخريصي، خصوصًا ما منحه الله إياه من عبادة وزهد وتقوى.

4- الشيخ صالح بن عبد الرحمن السكيتي:
هو الشيخ صالح بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم السكيتـي (نحو 1331- 1404هـ)، مولده ووفاته في (بُرَيْدَة). نشأ نشأة صالحة، وتعلَّمَ مبادئ القراءة والكتابة بكُتَّاب الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله العُمَري، ثم أخذ العلم عن الشيخ صالح بن إبراهيم بن كريديس، والشيخ عبد العزيز العَبَّادي، ثم أخذ عن مشايخ آل سَليْم: الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن سَليْم، وأخيه عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله بن سَليْم، وأكثر الأخذ عنه، وغيرهما كما أخذ قليلاً عن سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، وأخيه الشيخ عبد اللطيف.
وقد عيَّنه شيخه الشيخ عمر بن سَليْم إمامًا ومدرسًا بمسجد الأمير عبد العزيز بن مساعد في شمال (بُرَيْدَة) سنة 1355هـ، فاستمرَّ فيه حتى وفاته، -رحمه الله-، فأمَّ في هذا المسجد نحو خمسين سنة. وتولى القضاء في (المِذْنَب) بضع سنوات، ثم نُقل للتدريس في المعهد العلمي في (بُرَيْدَة)، واستمرَّ فيه إلى أن أُحيل إلى التقاعد. 
وقد قرأ عليه الشيخ محمد العبودي فترة ليست طويلة في عدد من الكتب.
5- الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حُمَيْد:
لم يكن هول الصدمة التي تلقتها (بُرَيْدَة) والعلماء وطلبة العلم فيها سهلاً في فقدهم قطب القصيم وقلبه إمام العلماء الشيخ عمر بن سَليْم، -رحمه الله-.
لذا سارع الوجهاء والعلماء والأعيان إلى الملك عبد العزيز، -رحمه الله-، ليطلبوا منه إرسال أحد العلماء المعروفين الكبار، ليخلف حِلَق العلم والتدريس التي كانت تقدر بمئات الطلاَّب.
وبالفعل كان اختيارًا مناسبًا يليق بحاجة أولئك وبمكانة البلد، وهو إرسال الفقيه الجليل الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حُمَيْد، -رحمه الله-، الذي يُعدُّ بحق مجددًا للنهضة العلمية في القصيم كما سيأتي بيانه.
يصف العبودي شيخه ابن حُمَيْد ويقول: «كانت القراءة على الشيخ عبد الله بن حُمَيْد فتحًا عظيمًا لي من الله سبحانه وتعالى، فقد كانت لـه طريقة خاصة في التعليم مغايرة للطريقة التي يعرفها الناس سابقًا، وهي طريقة «الإمرار». والإمرار أن يُمَرَّ الكتابُ أي: أن يستمر، ويبدأ الإمرار بكلمة (سم)، وينتهي بكلمة (بَرَكَة). وكلمة (بَرَكَة) يقولها الشيخ إذا استمر طالب العلم يقرأ عليه وأراد أن يوقفه قال له: «بَرَكَة) أي: قف.
وقد قدم الشيخ عبد الله بن حُمَيْد -رحمه الله- إلى (بُرَيْدَة) أول الأمر مدرسًا، وليس قاضيًا، واستمر ثلاثة أشهر ونَيِّفًا، ثم ذهب إلى (الرياض) وعاد مرَّة ثانية قاضيًا ومدرسًا.
وكان يناقش الطلاَّب ويشرح لهم ما أشكل عليهم، ويسألهم في المسائل العلمية، بل لقد استطاع أن يُقدِّم مقرَّرات لطلبة العلم شهرية خاصة، كان ينالني ـ والكلام للعبودي ـ منها اثنا عشر ريالاً، وأعلى شخص كان يأخذ ثمانية عشر ريالاً، وهما اثنان فقط، ثم ينـزلون إلى نحو ريالين.
واختصني الشيخ عبد الله بن حُمَيْد -رحمه الله- وجعلني قَيِّمًا على المكتبة، هكذا أي بمعنى: «أمين مكتبة»، فكنت أهيّئ الكتب، وأحضر المراجع المتعلقة بالدرس، وكانت طريقة إحضار الكتب والمراجع في الدرس، والبحث في المسائل المشكلة جديدة على لبعض الناس.
لذا كانت طريقة الشيخ ابن حُمَيْد ومنهجه مع طلبة العلم وسيلة جذب مهمة، أعجبت الطلاَّب، وجعلت الدروس أكثر عمقًا وجدية وفهمًا وتحصيلاً.
وفتح -رحمه الله- آفاقًا رحبة للنقاش والحوار والمساءلة، ممَّا جعل الطالب يخرج بنتيجة مقنعة في المسائل المطروحة.
إضافة إلى دور الشيخ ابن حُمَيْد في المجال القضائي، فقد أوجد تنظيمًا جديدًا للقضاء، وبهر الناس بذكائه الخارق، وذاكرته العجيبة، التي قطعت الطريق على كثير من ذوي النفوس المريضة.
فضلاً عن عنايته بالتعليم عمومًا، وبحِلَق العلم خصوصًا، فقد كان الشيخ من أوائل من قام بالتدريس بالمعهد العلمي ببُرَيْدَة، إيمانًا منه برسالة التعليم المهمة، وتشجيعًا لتلميذه مدير المعهد الشيخ محمد العبودي.
والشيخ ابن حُمَيْد هو عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن حُمَيْد (1329- 1402هـ)، وُلِدَ في معكال، أحد ضواحي مدينة (الرياض)، وتوفي في (الطائِف)، ودُفِنَ بمكَّة. وقد كفَّ بَصَرُه في طفولته، فحفظ القرآن الكريم ومتون العلم، ثم تلقى العلم على الشيخ محمد بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ، والشيخ سعد بن عَتيق، والشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ، والشيخ حمد بن فارس، وسماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم، ولازمه ملازمة تامَّة وتخرَّج على يديه.
تنقَّل -رحمه الله- بين عدد من المواقع القضائية، حتى عُيِّنَ رئيسًا لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، وعضوًا في هيئة كبار العلماء، ورئيسًا لمجلس المجمع الفقهي التابع لرابطة العالَم الإسلامي. وكانت لـه اليد الطُّولى في الإفتاء ونشر العلم والدعوة، حتى صار مرجعًا للمسلمين في كل مكان، مع ما منحه الله من الريادة ورجاحة العقل ونفاذ البصيرة. واكتفى -رحمه الله- في مشاركاته بالتأليف بالرسائل والردود والمقالات الصغيرة.
6- سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف( )-رحمه الله-:
وهو سماحة الشيخ العلاَّمة محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن الإمام المجدد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهَّاب (1311- 1389هـ)، مولده ووفاته في مدينة (الرياض). دَخَلَ كُتَّاب المقرئ عبد الرحمن ابن مُفيريج، فقرأ القرآن ثم حفظه، وتلقى العلم على يد والده، وفي السنة الرابعة عشرة من عمره، فَقَدَ بَصره.
وهو مُفتي البلاد السعودية في وقته ورئيس قضاتها، وتولَّى عددًا من المناصب، وتخرَّج على يديه جَمْعٌ كبير من العلماء. من مصنَّفاته: «الجواب المستقيم»، ورسالة «تحكيم القوانين»، إلى جانب الفتاوى. وقد أفردت كتب لترجمته، -رحمه الله-.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ترجمة الشيخ محمد ناصر العبودي عميد الرحالين  

وهو من أهل العلم الأفاضل وتاريخه متعلق بمعظم علماء الصحوة الكبار من أول الملك عبدالعزيز والشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم حتى الآن  
 ورحل إلى معظم بلدان العالم  لأنه نائب الأمين العام لرابطة العالم الاسلامي  يحكي عجائب ودرر وله أكثر من مائة مصنف في رحلاته في العالم يحكي عن بلدان المسلمين وأحوال المسلمين في العالم

وسمعت منه عجائب وضوابط للألفاظ حتى أنه قال أبو الأعلى المودودي إسمه أبو العلاء وليس أبو الأعلى 

وقال عن الشيخ عمر فلاته  عمر فُلَّاته  بضم الأولى  وتشديد الثانية

وها هي ترجمته على موقعه  وكل العلماء يشيدون به ويثنون عليه خيرا

http://www.alobody.net/profile.php?action=show

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وها هي بعض الكتب التي وجدتها وعلمت أن له ثلاثمائة مصنف عن الرحلات في العالم

http://majles.alukah.net/t63470/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتب رحلات الرحالة العبودي pdf

رحلات في القارة الأوروبية: من روسيا البيضاء إلى روسيا الحمراء - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
من غينيا بيساو إلى غينيا كوناكري رحلة وحديث في أمور المسلمين - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
كنت في بلغاريا رحلة وحديث عن أحوال المسلمين - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
كنت في ألبانيا رحلة وحديث عن الإسلام بعد سقوط الشيوعية - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
في نيبال بلاد الجبال - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
رحلات كاريبية: غايتي من السفر إلى هايتي وحديث عن الإسلام - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
الرحلات البرازيلية: في جنوب البرازيل - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
رحلات في جنوب روسيا الإتحادية إقليم أورنبوغ - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
بلاد التتار والبلغار - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
في غرب الهند مشاهدات وأحاديث في شؤون المسلمين - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
أيام في النيجر - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
المسلمون في لاوس وكمبوديا رحلة ومشاهدات - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
إطلالة على نهاية العالم الجنوبي - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
في إفريقية الخضراء - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
على قمم جبال الإنديز رحلة إلى بيرو والإكوادور - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
على ضفاف الأمازون رحلة في المنطقة الإستوائية من البرازيل - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
شهر في غرب إفريقية مشاهدات وأحاديث عن المسلمين - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
سياحة فى كشمير - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
رحلة إلى سيلان وحديث في أحوال المسلمين - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
في غرب البرازيل - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
في جنوب الصين حديث عن المسلمين في ماضيهم وحاضرهم - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
نظرة في وسط إفريقية - محمد بن ناصر العبودي
نظرة في شرق أوروبا وحالة المسلمين بعد سقوط الشيوعية - محمد بن ناصر العبودي

وللشيخ أكثر من 100 كتاب في الرحلات مازلنا نتتبعها لرفعها إن شاء الله تعالى

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t63470/#ixzz2o03LaV6m

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا خزيمة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة العلامة عبد المحسن البدرهو الشيخ المحدث الفقيه الوَرِع عبدالمحسن بن حمد بن عبد المحسن بن عبد الله بن حمد بن عثمان آل بدر، وأسرة آل بدر من آل جلاس من قبيلة عنزة إحدى القبائل العدنانية ، والجد الثاني عبد الله ولقبه ( عباد ) وقد اشتهر بالانتساب إلى هذا اللقب بعض أولاده ومنهم المترجم له ، وأمه ابنة سليمان بن عبد الله آل بدر.
ولد الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد عقب صلاة العشاء من ليلة الثلاثاء من شهر رمضان عام 1353 هـ في بلدة الزلفي ، ونشأ وشب فيها ، وتعلم مباديء القراءة والكتابة في الكُتاب عند بعض مشايخ الزلفي، منهم:
1- الشيخ عبد الله بن أحمد المنيع .
2- الشيخ زيد بن محمد المنيفي .
3- الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغيث ، وقد أتم على يديه القرآن الكريم .
4- الشيخ فالح بن محمد الرومي .
ومن شيوخه بعد ذلك :
5- الشيخ المفتي محمد بن إبراهيم
6- والشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز
7- والشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي
8- والشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن الأفريقي
9- والشيخ العلامة عبدالرزاق عفيفي
رحمهم الله أجمعين.
عندما أسست أول مدرسة ابتدائية في الزلفي عام 1368 هـ التحق بها في السنة الثالثة الابتدائية ، ونال الشهادة الإبتدائية فيها عام واحدٍ وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية .
ثم انتقل إلى الرياض ودخل معهد الرياض العلمي ، وكانت السنة التي قدِم العلامة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- من الخرج إلى الرياض وأول سنة يُدرسُ في هذا المعهد.
وبعد تخرجه التحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض ، وأثناء السنة النهائية في الكلية عُين مدرساً في معهد بريدة العلمي في 13/5/1379هـ ، وفي نهاية العام الدراسي عاد إلى الرياض لأداء الامتحان النهائي في الكلية ، فأكرمه الله تعالى بأن كان ترتيبه الأول بين زملائه البالغ عددهم ثمانين خريجاً ، وكانوا يمثلون الفوج الرابع من خريجي كلية الشريعة بالرياض ، كما كان ترتيبه الأول أيضاً في سنوات النقل الثلاث في الكلية ، وعند حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية بمعهد الرياض العلمي . ودرس الشيخ في الجامعة وفي المساجد على يد العلماء الكبار ممن سبق ذكرهم .
وقد درس على الشيخ عبدالرحمن الأفريقي – رحمه الله- في الرياض عام اثنتين وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف والعام الذي تلاه درسَ عليه في الحديث والمصطلح، ويقول عنه : كان مدرساً ناصحاً وعالماً كبيراً، وموجّهاً ومرشداً وقدوة في الخير رحمه الله تعالى .
وفي عام 1380هـ نقل إلى التدريس في معهد الرياض العلمي ، وعندما أنشئت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية ، وكانت أول كلية أنشئت فيها هي كلية الشريعة ، اختاره سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ للعمل فيها مدرساً ، وبدأت الدراسة فيها يوم الأحد 3/6/1381هـ .
وكان المترجم له الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد أول من ألقى فيها درساً في ذلك اليوم .
وقد حصل على شهادة الماجستير من مصر.
وبقي الشيخ يعمل مدرساً في هذه الجامعة إلى الآن إضافة لتدريسه في الحرم النبوي الشريف .
وفي 30/7/1393هـ عُين نائباً لرئيس الجامعة الإسلامية ، وقد اختاره لذلك المنصب الملك فيصل – رحمه الله – ، وكان أحد ثلاثة رشحهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله – رئيس الجامعة في ذلك الوقت وبقي في ذلك المنصب إلى 26/10/1399هـ ، حيث أُعفي منه بإلحاح منه ، وفي السنتين الأوليين من هذه السنوات الست ، كان المترجم له هو المسؤول الثاني فيها ، وبعد انتقال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله – إلى رئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء كان هو المسئول الأول ، خلال هذه الأعوام الستة لم يتخل عن إلقاء درسين أسبوعياً في السنة الرابعة من كلية الشريعة .
وها هنا قصة ذكرها الشيخ سلمه الله حصلت له قبل توليه رئاسة الجامعة حيث يقول : كنت أتي إليه يعني الإمام بن باز رحمه الله قبل الذهاب إلى الجامعة وأجلس معه قليلاً ، وكان معه الشيخ إبراهيم الحصين رحمه الله ، وكان يقرأ عليه المعاملات من بعد صلاة الفجر إلى بعد ارتفاع الشمس.
وفي يوم من الأيام قال لي: رأيتُ البارحةَ رؤيا وهو أنني رأيتُ كأنّ هناك بَكْرَةٌ جميلة وأنا أقودها وأنت تسوقها، وقال : أوّلتُها بالجامعة الإسلامية، وقد تحقق ذلك بحمد الله فكنتُ معه في النيابة مدّة سنتين ثم قمتُ بالعملِ بعدهُ رئيساً بالنيابة أربعةَ أعوام .
ولقد أُضيف لمكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية في عهد رئاسة المترجم الكثير من المخطوطات بلغت الخمسة آلاف مخطوطة ، حيث كان يُنتدب الشيخ حماد الأنصاري –رحمه الله – لجلبها من مختلف مكتبات العالم ، يقول الشيخ حماد : تراث السلف الذي صور للجامعة الإسلامية أغلبه في عهد الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد عندما كان رئيساً للجامعة الإسلامية، ويقول أيضاً:
جلبت للجامعة الإسلامية أثناء رحلاتي على حسابها خمسة آلاف مخطوطة ، وأغلب الرحلات التي من أجل جلب المخطوطات وتصويرها ، وكانت في وقت رئاسة الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد للجامعة .
وقد كان أكثر هذه المخطوطات من كتب الحديث المسندة والعقيدة السلفية، ولم أجد من يصور عظيم خدمة الشيخ عبدالمحسن للعلم والتعليم خلال رئاسة للجامعة إلا ما قاله العلامة حماد الأنصاري – رحمه الله – : إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ينبغي أن يكتب عنه التاريخ ، كان يعمل أعمالاً في الجامعة تمنيت لو أني كتبتها أو سجلتها ، وقد كان يداوم في الجامعة على فترتين صباحاً ومساء بعد العصر ، ومرة جئته بعد العصر بمكتبه وهو رئيس الجامعة فجلست معه ثم قلت : يا شيخ أين القهوة ؟ فقال : الآن العصر ولا يوجد من يعملها ، ومرة عزمت أن أسبقه في الحضور إلى الجامعة فركبت سيارة وذهبت ، فلما وصلت إلى الجامعة فإذا الشيخ عبد المحسن يفتح باب الجامعة قبل كل أحد.
وقال الشيخ حماد أيضاً : والشيخ عبد المحسن في الجد في العمل حدث ولا حرج، وقال أيضاً : الجامعة الإسلامية هي جامعة العباد والزايد والشيخ بن باز، وقد كان الشيخ سبباً في تأليف الكتاب العظيم في التوسل الذي ألفه العلامة حماد الأنصاري رداً على كتاب عبدالله الغماري ( إتحاف الأذكياء في التوسل بالأنبياء والصالحين والأولياء ) وكان الشيخ قد أحضره معه من سفرته للمغرب.
إن أول رحلة قام بها الشيخ العباد خارج مدينة الزلفي كانت إلى مكة المكرمة لحج بيت الله الحرام ، وذلك عام 1370هـ ، وفي أواخر عام 1371هـ رحل إلى الرياض لطلب العلم في معهد الرياض العلمي، وقد سافر الشيخ إلى المغرب.
لطائف من أقوال الشيخ: ( إن لدي الآن دفاتري في مختلف المراحل الدراسية بدأً من السنة الثالثة الابتدائية ، وهي من أعز وأنفس ما أحتفظ به ) .
ويقول : ( من أحب أعمالي إلى نفسي وأرجاه لي عند ربي حبي الجم لأصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ورضي الله عنهم – وبغضي الشديد لمن يبغضهم ، وقد رزقني الله تعالى بنين وبنات ، سميت أربعة من البنين بأسماء الخلفاء الراشدين –رضي الله عنهم- بعد التسمية باسم سيد المرسلين – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ، وسميت بعض البنات بأسماء بعض أمهات المؤمنين –رضي الله عنهن – بعد التسمية باسم سيدة نساء المؤمنين –رضي الله عنها- وأسأل الله تعالى وأتوسل إليه بحبي إياهم وبغضي من يبغضهم ، وأن يحشرني في زمرتهم ، وأن يزيدهم فضلاً وثواباً ).
قال صاحب كتاب (علماء وأعلام وأعيان الزلفي) : والمترجم له أيضاً يعتبر مثالاً في العلم والعمل والاستقامة في دينه ، متواضعاً حليماً ذا أناة وتؤدة .
وممن درس على الشيخ الكثير من العلماء وطلبة العلم ومنهم :
الشيخ إحسان إلهي ظهير
الدكتور علي ناصر فقيهي
والشيخ يوسف بن عبدالرحمن البرقاوي
والدكتور صالح السحيمي
والدكتور وصي الله عباس
والكتور عبدالرحمن الفريوائي
والشيخ الحافظ ثناء الله المدني
والدكتور باسم الجوابرة
والدكتور ناصر الشيخ
والدكتور صالح الرفاعي
والدكتور عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي .
والدكتور عبدالرحمن الرشيدان
والدكتور إبرهيم الرحيلي
والكتور مسعد الحسيني
وابنه الدكتور عبدالرزاق .
وعدد كبير من خريجي الجامعة الإسلامية وطلاب الحرم النبوي الشريف.
للشيخ مؤلفات عديدة منها:
1- عشرون حديثاً من صحيح الإمام البخاري.
2- عشرون حديثا من صحيح الأمام مسلم.
3- من أخلاق الرسول الكريم.
4- عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في الصحابة الكرام.
5- فضلُ أهل البيت وعلوُّ مكانتِهم عند أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة .
6- عقيدة أهل السنة والأثر في المهدي المنتظر .
ومما قاله الإمام عبد العزيز عن هذا الكتاب عقيدة أهل السنة والأثر في المهدي المنتظر قبل تمامها ، وذلك بعد محاضرة ألقاها الشيخ حول ( المهدي المنتظر ): "الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن سلك سبيله واهتدى بهداه إلى يوم الدين . أما بعد : فإنا نشكر محاضرنا الأستاذ الفاضل الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد على هذه المحاضرة القيمة الواسعة فلقد أجاد فيها وأفاد واستوفى المقام حقاً فيما يتعلق بالمهدي المنتظر مهدي الحق ، ولا مزيد على ما بسطه من الكلام فقد بسط واعتنى ، وذكر الأحاديث ، وذكر كلام أهل العلم في هذا الباب ، وقد وفق للصواب وهُدي إلى الحق ، فجزاه الله عن محاضرته خيراً وجزاه الله عن جهوده خيراً وضاعف له المثوبة وأعانه على التكميل والإتمام لرسالته في هذا الموضوع ، وسوف نقوم بطبعها بعد انتهائه منها لعظم فائدتها ومسيس الحاجة إليها".
7- الرد على الرفاعي والبوطي.
8- الانتصار للصحابةِ الأخيار في ردِّ أباطيل حسن المالكي.
9- الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله نموذج من الرعيل الأول.
10- الشيخ عمر بن عبدالرحمن فلاته وكيف عرفته.
11- الإخلاص والإحسان والإلتزام بالشريعة.
12- فَضلُ المدينة وآدابُ سُكنَاها وزيارتِها.
13- شرح عقيدة أبي زيد القيرواني ، والمترجم له إن لم يكن أول عالم سلفي يشرحها ، فهو من أوائل العلماء السلفيين شرحاً لها ، مما يدل على ذلك قول العلامة حماد الأنصاري في حياته: لم يشرح عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني عالم سلفي ، إنما شرحها الأشاعرة والشيخ حماد قد توفي في الشهر السادس من عام 1418هـ .
14- من أقوال المنصفين في الصحابي الخليفة معاوية رضي الله عنه.
وقد اقتصر فيها المترجم له على أقوال المنصفين دون المتعسفين المنحرفين ، فلما أطلع على رسائل المدعو ( حسن المالكي ) ألف الانتصار رداً عليه ، فدحض أباطيله بالحجة والبرهان ، فجزاه الله عن صحابة رسول الله خير الجزاء .
15- رفقا أهل السنة بأهل السنة
وكما ذكرنا أنهُ مدرس بالحرم المدني فالعام الماضي كانت دروسه يومياً عدا الخميس بعد كل صلاة مغرب بالحرم النبوي في شرح سنن أبي داود، وله دروس أخرى في مسجده.
أتم الشيخ شرح عدة كتب من كتب السنة النبوية، وشرح مقدمة ابي زيد القيرواني في العقيدة، وشرح في المصطلح ألفية السيوطي، وشرح كتاب الصيام من اللؤلؤ والمرجان ،وكتاب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة وكلها في الحرم.
من دروسه بالحرم النبوي والتي تجدها في تسجيلات الحرم النبوي:
1- شرح مُختصر ألفية السيوطي ـــــ57شريط.
2- القيروانيةـــــ  ــ14 شريط.
3- صحيح البخاري[لم يكتمل]ــــــ623 شريط.
4- سنن النسائي ــــــــ414 شريط.
5- سنن أبي داود[و قد تم شرحه]ــــــ؟؟ شريط.
6- اللؤلؤ والمرجان[كتاب الصيام]ــــــ7 شريط.
7- آداب المشي إلى الصلاةـــــ14 شريط.
إن الشيخ من محبي أهل الحديث والسلفيين وكانت تربطه علاقة قوية بعلمائهم من شتى الديار، كما كانت تربطه علاقة متينة بالشيخ العلامة حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله، والشيخ العلامة عمر فلاته رحمه الله، والشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله وله ثناء عطر عليه ومن ذلك : "لا أعلم له نظيراً في هذا العصر في العناية بالحديث وسعة الإطلاع فيه، وأنا لا أستغني وأرى أنه لا يستغني غيري عن كتبه والإفادة منها".
ومن الأمور التي تدل على رفعة أخلاق المترجم ورحمته للخلق أنه رغم ترؤسه للجامعة الإسلامية إلا أنه لم يكن يستغل هذا المنصب الرفيع ليشق على العاملين معه ؛ بل كان يتعمد عدم إقلاق راحتهم ، وقد روى العلامة حماد الأنصاري ما نصه : "ذهبت إلى الجامعة عصراً عندما كان الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد رئيسها ، ولم يكن في الجامعة إلا أنا وهو ، فقلت له : لماذا لا تأتي بمن يفتح لك الجامعة قبل أن تحضر ؟ ، فقال : لا أستخدم أحداً في هذا الوقت ، لأنه وقت راحة ، وكان ذلك وقت العصر" .
وقال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري : إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ما رأت عيني مثله في الورع .
حفظ الله الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد ونفع به ونصر به التوحيد والسنة اللهم آمين.
http://s.sunnahway.net/abbad/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة نادرة للأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي ، بقلم الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق.. مِن الأعلام مَن يَرْتَفع بحياته حين تَسفُل حياةُ كثير من النّاس، يُتبع بياضَ نهاره بسواد لياليه يُعاني العِلْمَ في دَأَبٍ ناصِبٍ وجُهدٍ بالغ ، فيجيء منه تلك الحياةُ الجليلةُ التي يُغضي لها المرءُ حياءً ..
لكن مِن أَسَفٍ أن تكون ترجمةُ حياته ليست جادّةً مَطْروقة ، إذ لا يكاد القارئ ُيلِمُّ بشيءٍ ذي بال قد كُتب عنه ، فلا حديثَ وافياً تقِف به على خاصّة أمره ودقيق شأنه ، ولا ما كان عليه ومنه في عِلْمِه وتأليفه وعادتِه وخُلُقه .. ومثلُ هذا حين يغيب فإنّه يفوتُنا به مَثَلٌ عزيزٌ للأسوة ، والنّفس الإنسانية لا يَحْفِزها شيءٌ كما تَحْفِزها معاني الأسوةِ ولَمَعاتُ المِثال تَتسَقّطُها من مِثْلِ هذه الحَيَوات المباركة..
ما نفعُ كلماتٍ مبثوثةٍ هنا وهناك ليست تقوم بما للعَلَم علينا من أيادٍ وحقوق ، هو تقصيرٌ ظاهرٌ من معاصريه ، ثم لا يعود يفيد في ترجمته أن يَنْهَد باحثٌ بعده بسنواتٍ طويلةٍ لتأليفِ كتابٍ عنه أو إعدادِ أطروحةٍ علميّةٍ لأنه لن يجد ما يشفي ممّا يُعوَّل عليه من كتابات أهل زمنه ( لنا في تراثنا مأثرةٌ حسنةٌ في الترجمة الباذخة التي كتبها السّخاويُّ عن شيخِه الحافظِ ابن حجر ت 852 "الجَواهر والدُّرَر ".. فهي آيةٌ من آيات فنّ السيرة ، وفي العصر الحاضر عرف بوزويل أستاذَه الدكتور جونسون ت 1784م أزيدَ من عشرين عاماً ، ثم ألّف عنه كتابَه " حياة صمويل جونسون " فما ترك لجونسون شيئاً يزيده لو كتب عن حياة نفسه ، وأذهل به معاصريه حتى عُدَّ كتابُه أنموذجاً لفنّ كتابة السيرة في العصر الحاضر ..).
هذا وقد كانت تَمرُّ بي أسماءٌ لأعلام من العلماء من بلدان شتّى؛ فتشوقني جهودُهم وكتاباتُهم لمعرفةِ الكثير عنهم فلا أكاد أظفر إلا بالقليل ، ومن بلاد مصر من ذلك نحو : حسن السَّنْدوبي ، وسعد محمد حسن ، ومحمد محيي الدين عبدالحميد، وحامد الفقي ، والبجاوي ، والسيد أحمد صقر ، ومحمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ، وعبدالغني عبدالخالق ، وعبدالرحمن الوكيل ، ومحمد عبدالله درَاز، وأحمد الشَّرَباصي ، ومحمد عبدالغني حسن ، وأنور الجُنْدي ( أصوله من اليمن !) وإبراهيم الأبْياري ..
ويأتي على رأس هؤلاء الأستاذ الكبير محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي رحمه الله 1299- 1388 ، فإنه على كثرة تردّد اسمه بين الباحثين ، وما خَدَم به الكتابَ والسُّنّة من خِدْماتٍ عالية ، إلا أن المتتبّع لترجمته لا يكاد يجد شيئاً شافياً عنه ، فهو من الشّخصيّات التي أُحبّ أن أصِفَها " بالشّخصِيّات المُصْمَتة " ، بناءٌ كبيرٌ لكن لا تعرف ما الذي بداخله ..
وكان أن دلّني أخي الشيخ عبدالرحمن قايد - شكر الله له - على ترجمةٍ ماتعةٍ للأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي كتَبتْها عنه ابنةُ أخيه الباحثة الدكتورة نِعْمَات أحمد فؤاد في جملةٍ من التراجم ضمّنتْها مؤلَّفاً لها عنوانُه " أعلامٌ في حياتنا " .. فآثرتُ أن أعيد نشرَها هنا لنُدْرَة ما كُتب عن هذا العَلَم الفذّ ، ولما حَوَتْه ترجمتُه من حديثٍ نافعٍ عن مؤلّفاته ، وما كان عليه من جَلَدٍ باهرٍ في التوافر والدَّأَب عليها ، ثم ِلما كَشَفتْه هذه الترجمة من غرائب عادات هذا الأستاذ الكبير .. ( الدكتورة نِعْمَات صاحبةُ مؤلّفاتٍ كثيرةٍ من أشهرها ما كَتبتْه عن المازنيّ والعقّاد والنّيل .. وهي تملك مكتبةً ضخمةً - هذا قليلٌ في النساء - حافلةً بالنوادر تُعدّ من أكبر المكتبات الشخصية في العالم العربيّ ، ولها جهودٌ ومواقفُ ثقافيةٌ معروفة ) .
هذا الكتاب " أعلامٌ في حياتنا " من سلسلةٍ شهريةٍ تصدر عن دار الهلال ، صدر في يناير 2002 م ، العدد 613 .. وهذه السلسلة من أقيم سلاسل الكتب ، نُشر عددها الأول سنة 1951 ، وزاد ما نُشر فيها إلى أيّامنا هذه على سبعمئة كتاب ( ممّا نُشر فيها مذكّراتُ محمّد عبدالله عِنان " ثُلُثا قرنٍ من الزّمان " و " محمود محمد شاكر قصّة قلم " لعايدة الشريف ورقمه في السلسلة 563 ) ، إلا أنّ ممّا يعيب هذه السّلسلةَ أنها تَنْفَدُ لشهرها فلا يتهيأ للقارىء أن يجدها بعد ذلك إلا في عُسْرٍ ومشقّة..
تَرجَمتْ الدكتورة نِعْمَات في هذا الكتاب للمَراغي شيخِ الأزهر (يَخْلِط بعضُ الباحثين بينه وبين المَراغي صاحبِ التفسير المشهور المنسوب إليه " تفسير المراغي " ، والحقّ أن بينهما مشابهةً غريبة ، فشيخ الأزهر اسمه محمد مصطفى المراغي ت 1364 ، والمفسّر اسمه أحمد مصطفى المراغي ت 1371.. وهما متعاصران ، وكلاهما له تَعلّقٌ ببلاد السودان ، وكلاهما مُفسّر ! ) ، كما تَرْجَمتْ لمصطفى عبدالرّازق ، ومحمد الغزالي ، وأمين الخُولي ، ومحمد خلف الله ، وعبداللطيف السَّحَرْتي ، والمنفلوطي ، وحسن فتحي ، وحامد سعيد ، وصلاح طاهر ، ومختار ، ومحمد صبري .
وهي ليستْ بتلك التراجم العالية ، وواضحٌ أنها مقالاتٌ متفرّقة كُتبتْ في سنوات ثم ضُمّت في هذا الكتاب ، ولعلّ أفضلَها ترجمةُ الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي ( أحال الزّركلي في أعلامه في ترجمة عبدالباقي 6 / 333 إلى مقالةٍ لنِعْمَات أحمد فؤاد نُشرتْ في مجلة العربي سنة 1388( تاريخ وفاته ) ، وأحسبُها هذه المقالة ) .
والغريب في هذه الترجمة أنّ الدكتورة نِعْمَات لم تُشرْ فيها إلى صِلة النّسَب بينها وبين الأستاذ محمد فؤاد ، فهو عمُّها أخو والدها ، وكنتُ أعجبُ وقتَ قراءة الترجمة لمعرفتها بدقائقِ حياتِه وخواصِّ عاداتِه مع ما تذكره عنه من عُزْلةٍ وانجماعٍ عن الناس ، إلى أن تبيّن لي بعد البحث أنه عمّها فزال ما في نفسي ..
قالت الدكتورة نِعْمَات أحمد فؤاد تحت عنوان " شَخْصِيّةٌ لا تُنسى .. الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي " :
" إنّه كان في العَقْد التاسع من عُمُره ولكنك كنتَ تستطيع بسهولة أن تحذف من عُمُره رُبْعَ قرن .. فقد كان لا يبدو عليه من سنيه الطويلة العامرة غير ستين .. بل إنّ نشاطه وطاقته العقلية والجسمية تتفوّق به أو يتفوّق بها على ابن الخمسين ، أمّا طموحه العريض فينقص بدوره حَلْقةً أخرى من عمره .. فهو في اهتماماته وإيجابياته ومطامحه ابنُ أربعين ولا يزيد ..
رجلٌ عجيبٌ أليس كذلك ؟ وعندما نعرف تاريخَ حياته يزداد عجبنا ولا يتبدّد ، إن بداية حياته لا تُسلم إذا أخذنا بمقاييس منطق العقل والأشياءإلى النهاية .. ولكن لماذا أوحي إليك حُكماً أو رأياً خاصّاً قد ترى غيره ؛ لنبدأ معاً من البداية : إن الرجل الذي نتحدث عنه ولد في 8 مارس سنة 1882 لأبوين مصريّين ، أما الأب فمن بلدة ( قمن العروس ) من أعمال الواسطي بالصعيد الأوسط ، وأما الأم فمن بلدة ( برنبال ) إحدى بلاد بحري الكثيرة ، وهو الابن البكر لأبويه ، وقد نشأ في القاهرة في حي السيدة زينب إلى أن بلغ الخامسة من عمره ، ثم سافر مع أسرته إلى السودان وكان والده وكيلاً للإدارة المالية بوزارة الحربية ، واستقرّت الأسرة في وادي حَلْفا ثم حدثت معركة ود النجوم ( وود النجوم اسم قائدها السوداني وقد قُتل في المعركة ).. وقد حدث بعد هذا أن غادر عميد الأسرة المصرية وادي حَلْفا إلى أُسوان وبقيت الأسرة هناك سنةً ونصفاً .. ودخل صاحبنا في هذه الأثناء مدرسة أُسوان الابتدائية ، ثم هبطت الأسرة القاهرة حيث تنقّلت في سكناها بين أحياء العبّاسية وبولاق والبغالة من أحياء القاهرة الشعبية ، وفي سنة 1921 توفي الوالد .
وفي القاهرة دخل محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي - الذي تعرفه اليوم مجامع الاستشراق في أوربا وترجع إليه فيما أشكل من مسائل الدين الإسلامي - مدرسةَ عباس الابتدائية .. وعندما بلغ امتحان الشهادة الابتدائية سنة 1894 رسب في القسم الفرنسي بأجمعه بها ، فخلّفها إلى مدرسة الأمريكان في حي الأزْبَكيّة حيث ظل هناك سنتين ..
وفي سنة 1899 ترك مدرسة الأمريكان واشتغل مدرّساً بمدرسة جمعيّة المساعي المشكورة في مركز ( تلا ) للّغة العربية ، ولكنه تركها بعد فترةٍ ليعمل ناظراً لمدرسةٍ بإحدى قرى الوجه البحري ، وظلّ شاغلاً لهذا المنصب سنتين ونصفاً ضاق بعدها على عادته الملول ..
ولو أنّه عَزَف عن التعليم ووظائفه كُلّيةً لسَهُل تفسير الأمر ،ولكنّه - وقد يبدو هذا غريباً بل هو كذلك - بعد أن كان ناظراً اشتغل مدرساً ولمادة الرّياضة في مدرسةٍ أُخرى ، أليس هذا غريباً ؟ أعني الّنقلة من ناظرٍ إلى مدرّس ، ومن اللغة العربية إلى الرّياضة ؟
على أنّه مالبثَ أن ضاق بالرّياضة أيضاً بعد سنةٍ من اشتغاله بها ، واختار العملَ مع الأديب صادق عَنْبَر في المدرسة التحضيرية الكبرى بدْرب الجَماميز ، ومن الطّريف أنّ ناظر هذه المدرسة اشترط لقبولهما في الوظيفة أن يقوما بإنشاء القصائد والخُطَب ليقدّمها باسمه إلى الخديوي والسلطان عبدالحميد .
ثم أعلن البنك الزّراعي عن وظيفةِ مترجمٍ فتقدّم إليها ونجح ، وعُيّن بالبنك في 20 ديسمبر سنة 1905 ، وقد عمل بهذه الوظيفة طويلاً إذا قيست بمثيلاتها التي شغلها من قبل .. فقد ظلّ بها حتى 3 أكتوبر سنة 1933 ، بل لعلّ من المحتمل أن تمتدّ به أسبابها إلى أبعد من هذا ، فهو لم يتركها إلا عندما صفّى البنك أعماله وأحيلت إلى بنك التسليف .
على أنّ المدّة التي قضاها في البنك الزّراعي تعتبر فترةَ استقرارفي حياته ، هيأتْ له القراءةَ الواسعة في الأدب الفرنسي وخاصة فيكتور هوجو ولامارتين ، كما أقبل على أمّهات الكتب في الأدب العربيّ ، فقرأ كثيراً كما حفظ كثيراً ، ومن محفوظه إلى اليوم " ديوان الحماسة " .. وفي حياته رجال عمّقوا أثرَهم في نفسه ، وهؤلاء هم - بعد والده - الشيخ مصطفى عبدالرّازق ، والدكتور عبدالوهاب عزّام ، والشيخ رشيد رضا .. وهذا الأخير يعتبر نقطةَ تحوّلٍ في حياته ، غيّرتْ مجراها وأعادتْ تخطيطها لو صحّ هذا التعبير .
ففي سنة 1922 تعرّف إلى السيد رشيد رضا صاحبِ المنار ، وكان لقاء لم يقدّر له الفراق إلا بعد أربعة عشر عاماً .. ولم يكن فراقاً بل قدراً خارجاً عن إرادتهما ، فقد توفّي الشيخ رضا سنةَ 1936 .
وإنّ الأستاذ فؤاد عبدالباقي ليذكر فيما يطوف به من ذكريات ؛أنه كان يلازم الشيخ رضا ملازمةَ المُريد لأستاذه الشّيخ ، يذكر أنه فتح له آفاقاً واسعةً في علم الدّين والسُنّة ، ووجّهه كثيراً حتى غدا الأستاذ الشيخ في سنيه الأخيرة يثق بعِلْمه ويستعين به في كثير ممّا يعرض له .
حَدَث في سنة 1928 أن بلغ السيد رشيد رضا أنّ الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر - ابن وكيل الأزهر وقتئذ - عنده الأصل الإنجليزي لكتاب " مفتاح كنوز السُّنّة " .. فأرسل الشيخ رضا محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي مع ابن عمه إلى الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر في بيته بالحِلْميّة فاستعار له الكتابَ لمدة أسبوع.. ورأى الشيخُ رضا أن يكل أمرَ تقديره إلى محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي ، فلمّا اطّلع عليه وبحثه قال للشّيخ رضا :
- مِن الجُرْم ألا يُترجم هذا الكتاب إلى العربيّة ..
- إذنْ لتكن أنتَ صاحبَه ..
وهنا قرّر محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي أن يتوسّع في الإنجليزية فالتحق بمدرسة ( برلتز )، ولم ينتظر حتى يفرُغَ من الدراسةِ وسيلتِه إلى الترجمة بل شرع في الترجمة وهو يدرس ؛ وهنا نمسك بمفتاح من مفاتيح شخصيّة الرّجل والإرادة الحديدية اللاهبة..
إن رأى أمراً احتَشَد له ومضى فيه كالسّهم يَمْرُق غير مبالٍ بما يكتنف هذا العملَ من مشاقّ ..
وقد استغرقتْ الدّراسة والترجمة خمسَ سنواتٍ ؛ أي أنه انتهى من ترجمته ومراجعته في أكتوبر سنة 1933 .
وإلى هنا لم تنته قصّةُ هذا الكتاب فإنّ لها بقيةً تؤلّف وحدها روايةً طويلةً في حياة هذا الرّجل ؛ حدث عندما طلب من الدكتور ونسنك كتابَ تصريحٍ بالترجمة باعتباره مؤلّفَ كتاب" مفتاح كنوز السُّنّة " أن بَلَغ من استجابة الرجل له أنه لم يكتفِ بالموافقة فحسب ؛ بل أرسل إليه الفصل الأوّل من " المعجم المفهرس للحديث النبوي " ، وإذ اطّلع عليه وجد به أخطاء كثيرة فضمّنها كشفاً أرسله إلى الدكتور ونسنك فسرّ لذلك كثيراً ، وكتب إليه يرجوه تصحيح بروفات المعجم ..
واذا علِمْنا أنّ المعجم يقوم به أكثرُ من أربعين مستشرقاً في أنحاء العالَم ؛ ثم يصحّح عملَهم مجتمعين الأستاذُ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي ؛ عرفنا قيمةَ العمل الكبير الذي كان يؤدّيه الرجل ، قيمةَ الجُهد الذي كان يبذله .. ثم بعد هذا - أوقبل هذا - قيمةَ الكَسْب العلميّ من وراء هذا العمل ، وقيمةَ الكَسْب القوميّ ..
بل إنني لا أبالغ إن قلت : إنّ كُتُبَ الأستاذ فؤاد عبدالباقي بما وراءها من صبر طويل وجُهد دؤوب وطاقة الدّقة والإتقان ؛ وأشواقٍ حميمةٍ إلى الكمال الممكن بالاستقصاء والتنظيم والتجميع والتبويب والفهرسة ؛ كُتُبَه بهذا كلّه إضافةٌ علميّةٌ في ميدان الدّين تحسب لمصر وعطائها للإسلام .
نعود إلى كتاب " المعجم المفهرس للحديث النبويّ " نتعرف إليه ونعرف عنه شيئاً أكثر :
" المعجم المفهرس للحديث النبويّ " يقوم على ردّ ألفاظ الأحاديث في أشهر وأصحّ كتب الحديث وهي تسعة معتمدة :
الصحيحين البخاري ومسلم .
والسنن الأربعة : أبوداود والتّرمذي والنّسائي وابن ماجه .
سنن الدّارمِيّ .
موطأ مالك .
مسند أحمد بن حنبل .. وتتعهّد هذا المعجمَ مؤسّسةُ الاتحاد الأعلى للمجامع العلميّة ، ومقرّ الاتّحاد في لَيْدِن بهولندا .
ومِن أوائل من قاموا بعمليّة التنسيق والإشراف على الطّبع دكتور ونسنك , الذي خَلَفه بعد وفاته منسنج الذي توفي أيضاً بعده ببضعة أعوام .
وقد بدأوا نشره في أوائل الأربعينات ( حوالى سنة 1933 ) وصدر منه حتى الآن واحدٌ وأربعون مجلّداً .
وهذا الجُهد الضّخم لم يستنفذ طاقةَ الرّجل ؛ فقد وسِعت جهودُه العلميّة :
* ترجمة كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السّنّة " وقد طبع في مصر .
* وترجمة كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الحكيم " عن جول لابوم وقد طبع في مصر .
أمّا في ميدان التأليف فله من الأسفار التي ظهرت حتى الآن : * المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم .
*اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان , وهو أصحّ كتاب في الحديث نظراً لأنّه جمع مااتّفق عليه مسلم والبخاري .
* معجم غريب القرآن .. وهو عبارة عن شرح الألفاظ الغريبة التي أوْرَدَها البخاريُّ في صحيحه , والبخاريُّ بدوره كان قد أخذ هذه الألفاظَ من كتاب " مَجاز القرآن "لأبي عُبَيدة .
كما قام الأستاذ فؤاد عبدالباقي بشرح وفَهْرَسَة كتب :
*موطأ الإمام مالك .
*سنن ابن ماجه .
*صحيح مسلم .
كما قام بتخريج الأحاديث والشّواهد الشّعْرِية الواردة في كتاب "شواهد التوضيح والتصريح لابن مالك ".
وتخريج الأحاديث والشّواهد الشّعرية في " تفسير القاسمي ".
وله من الكتب المخطوطة التي لم تنشر والتي يحتجب باحتجابها عنّا خيرٌ كثيرٌ :
كتاب " أطراف الصّحيحين ".. وهو من ألف صفحةٍ من القطع الكبير :
وفيه اضْطلع بتجميع ولَمِّ شَتات مواضع أحاديث البخاريّ .. فقد كان البخاريُّ يورد الحديثَ الواحدَ في مواضعَ عِدّة حسب المعاني الواردة به ، في حين كان مُسلِمٌ يورد الحديثَ في موضعٍ واحد، حتى ليَصِحَّ أن نُسمّيَ الكتابَ " أطراف البخاريّ ".
والكتاب الثاني " جامع مسانيد صحيح البخاري " ، وفيه يورد الأستاذ فؤاد عبد الباقي النصوصَ المتعددّة للحديث الواحد حسب مواضعها في صحيح البخاريّ ، كما جمعَ أحاديثَ كُلِّ صحابيٍّ على حِدَة ؛ مرتباً أسماءَ الصّحابة حسب الحروف الهجائية وذلك بعد أن قسمهم قسمين : الصّحابة الرّجال والصّحابيّات ، وعددهم جميعاً : مئةٌ وستّةٌ وتسعون صحابياً .
ومن هنا نستطيع أن نُدرِك السّرَّ في أن هذا الجهد الصابر قد استغرق ما يربو على ألف صفحة من الحجم الكبير .
ولهذا الكتاب قصّة ترويها محاضر المَجْمع اللغوي سنة 1943 بما تَضمّنَتْه من مكاتباتٍ دارت حوله ؛ بين المستشار الفنّي لوزارة المعارف يومئذٍ الدكتور طه حسين وبين المَجْمع، كما تضم التقرير الذي وضعته اللجنة المكوّنة من الأساتذة : أحمد بك إبراهيم ، الشيخ إبراهيم حَمْروش ، الشيخ محمّد الخضر حسين .
ومع ما في التقرير من تقديرٍ وإشادةٍ بالجُهدِ السّخيِّ الذي بُذل في الكتاب ؛ فقد انتهى الأمر باعتذارٍ عن النّشر لأن الكتابَ أدخلُ في باب السُّنّة منه في باب اللغة !
ولا يزال الكتابُ ينتظر من ينشره من الهيئات لأن تكاليف نشره ينوء بها جُهد الفرد .
بل إنّ من كتبه ما تبنّته الهيئاتُ ثم قعدت عن نشره ، وأقصد كتابَه "جامع الصّحيحين"..
فقد حَدَث أن وجّه إليه فضيلة شيخ الأزهر المرحوم الشيخ مأمون الشّنّاوي دعوةً إلى اجتماع انعقد في 28 فبراير سنة 1950 عن المشتغلين بعلم الحديث وكان الاجتماع مؤلّفاً من : الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، الشيخ عبد العزيز الموافي ، ووكيل الأزهر الشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن ، والشيخ محمد محيي الدّين ، والشيخ الكوثري وكيل المشيخة الإسلامية في الآستانة، والشيخ رضوان، والأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي .
وبحث المجتمعون موضوعَ جَمْع كتب السُّنّة الستة في كتاب واحد؛ وعلى أيّ غِرار يكون الترتيب ؟ واتّفقوا على أن يكون ترتيبُ الكتاب على حسب ترتيب صحيح مسلم .
وفي 15 أبريل وُكِلَ إلى الأستاذ فؤاد عبد الباقي العملُ على جمع أحاديث صحيح البخاري ومسلم مقابل مبلغ ثلاثين جُنيها شهرياً ، زيد سنة 1951 إلى أربعين جُنيهاً ، وانتهى العمل في سنة 1952 بعد أن بلغ ما تقاضاه فيه ألفاً ومئة جنيه .
ثمّ تألّفتْ لجنةٌ من ثلاثة مشايخ لمراجعة الكتاب منها الشيخ عبدالفتاح العناني شيخ المالكية.. فإذا عرفنا أن هذه اللجنة بدورها تقاضتْ لقاءَ المراجعة ستمئة جنيه ، أي أن الكتاب تكلّف ألفاً وسبعمئة جنيه بين تأليف ومراجعة .
وتسأل أين هذا الكتاب الآن مع شدّة حاجة الدراسات الدينية إليه ؟ فأقول : إنه يقبع الآن في خزنة حديدية بالجامع الأزهر.
ننتقل الآن من الكتاب إلى صاحبه لنلتقيَ بقصص أخرى .. ويعتبر الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي المحدّث الوحيد في مصر بعد وفاة الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر.
وأَصْفى مَنابعِه الثقافيّة عيونُ الأدب العربي وفوق هذا بالطّبع الكتابُ الأوّل القرآن ، ثم كتبُ التفسير والحديث والفقه حتى ليُعَدَّ (القرآنُ والبخاريُّ ومسلمٌ ) خيرَ ما قرأ على الإطلاق .
كما وَرَد الأدبَ الفرنسيَّ ونَهَل منه كثيراً كما أشرنا من قبل ، فهو يجيد اللغة الفرنسية والإنجليزية أيضاً، وإن كانت صلتُه بالأخيرة اعتراها الضّعفُ بعد أن فرغ من مهمة ترجمة كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السّنّة " من الإنجليزية إلى العربية ، وقد مرّتْ بنا قصّةُ هذا الكتاب مفصّلة ..
على أنّ هناك كتاباً آخر من كتب الرجل له قصّة ؛ فقد حَدَث عندما كان الشّيخ محمد عبده يفسّر آيةً من القرآن أنّه كان يأتي بالآيات المشابهة ، وسأله الشيخُ رضا أنّى له هذا ؟
فأجاب الشيخ محمد عبده : بأنه يستعين بكتابٍ عنده في اللغة الفرنسية.. كما حَدَث بعد موت الشيخ محمد عبده أن بحث الشيخ رضا عن الكتاب في تَرِكَتِه فلم يعثر عليه ، وأفضى بما في نفسه إلى الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي فقال له :
- هذا الكتاب عندي في الفرنسية .
- انقله لي :
- حُبّاً وكرامة .
وهنا قام الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بترجمة كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الحكيم " إلى العربيّة وقدّمه إلى الشيخ رضا وكان ذلك سنة 1924 .
وفي سنة 1934 جاءه قريب للشيخ رضا وقال له :
- لماذا لا تطبع الكتاب ؟
- أيّ كتاب يا صاحبي ؟
- كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الحكيم " الموجود عند الشيخ رضا .
- وكيف ذلك ؟
- أنا أطبعه لك وآتيك بالمال ثمناً له .
- إذن لك نِصْفُه .
وذهب الرّجل وعاد إليه بالعقد يَنُصّ على أربعين جنيهاً ثمناً للكتاب، وَبَرَّ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي بكلمتِه وأنقده عشرين جنيهاً .
ومن الطّريف أنه أهدى كتاب " تفصيل آيات القرآن الكريم " إلى الأديب المصري السّاخر الأستاذ المازني فابتسم ابتسامتَه الشقيّة وقال له ... ما شأني يا صاحبي ؟ قل لي في أيّ موضوع هو .. ماذا تريدني أن أكتب عنه ؟
فقال له : إنه يتحدّث في كذا وكذا ..
- التقينا .
ثم كتب عنه المازنيّ في البلاغ مقالةً ضافية..
ومحمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي كان في مصر مَرْجِعَ كُلِّ مَن يُلِمُّ في كتابته بأمرٍ من أمور القرآن أو الحديث ، لا يُستثنى من هذا كبار الكُتّاب أو العمالقة .. وقد رجع إليه الدكتور طه حسين عندما كتب كتابَه "عليّ وبنوه ".. كما رجع إليه الدكتور هيكل في كتابه عن عمر، ورجع إليه الأستاذ العقّاد فيما يتعلّق بصحيح الأحاديث.
لم يَضِنَّ قَطّ على سائل علم ، وقد يحبِس نفسَه ويكرّس وقتَه على سؤالٍ يُوَفّيه درساً وتمحيصاً ، يستند إلى الأصول الوثيقة والمراجع العُمْدة في الموضوع ، وقد يكتب الصفحاتِ ذات الهوامش حتى ليصلحَ السؤالُ - أو على الأدقّ - الإجابةُ عليه موضوعاً متكاملاً فيه غَناء ، والرّجل يصنع هذا الصنيع مع كلّ سائلٍ ولو لم يكن يعرفه من قبل ...
إنه لا يفعل هذا من أجل شخصِه إنما يفعله إيماناً بحقّ العلم عليه ، فهو يعيش في ميدانه بالرأي والهداية والمشاركة في صَمْتٍ وإخلاصٍ لا يحفل بالذّكر أو الإعلان .
وظلّ على السنّ المرتفعة يسهر في جَلَد وصَبْرٍ على الكتب والمراجع والتصحيح والمراجعة حتى استأثرتْ به رحمة الله ..
وحياةُ الرّجلِ الخاصّةُ تدخل في باب الغرائب ؛ فنحن في مصر نسمّيه ( صائم الدهر ).. فهو يصوم العام كلّه لا يفطر فيه إلا يومين اثنين هما : أوّل أيّام عيد الفِطْر .. وأوّل أيّام عيد الأضحى .
وطعامه نباتيّ : فهو أوّل كُلِّ شَهْرٍ يشتري ثلاثين علبةً محفوظةً من الخَضْروات دفعة واحدة .. فالفاصوليا لِيوم كذا، والبازلاء لِيوم كذا ... إلخ .
وهو يصوم بغير سَحُور؛ أي أنه يتناول وجبةً واحدةً كُلَّ أربعٍ وعشرين ساعة ، ويبدأ فطوره بِملْعقتين من العسل الأبيض، ثم "علبة اليوم "، ثمّ الزّبادي والفاكهة وفنجان القهوة ، ويكون هذا بالطبع بعد أذان المغرب ..
وفي تمام الساعة العاشرة بالضّبط يشرب كوباً من الماء ، وبهذا تنتهي صِلَتُه بالطعام والشراب حتى مساء اليوم التالي ... وبهذا تتحقّق رغبتُه في ألا يكلّف إنساناً من أهل بيته مشقّةً مّا في طعامه أو شرابه .
وحجرته الخاصّة التي تضمّ مكتبتَه الكبيرةَ بها عِدّةُ مناضد ، على اثنتين منها غطاءاتٌ من البلاستيك ومجموعةٌ من الأكواب والصواني ، بل إنّ كُلَّ شيءٍ في هذا الحجرة التي تكوّن عالمَه 
الخاصّ مجموعات : الكتب .. المناضد .. الصّوَر .. الأدوية .. الأقلام .. الساعات ..
وعلى ذكر الساعات ؛ نذكر أنه كان لا يؤقت إلا وَفقاً للساعة (العربي) .. فإذا قلت له : الساعة الخامسة مثلاً ؛ قام على الفور بعمليّة حسابيّة يعرف بعدها الرقْمَ الذي يقابل خمسة في الساعة العربيّ ، وعندما تُقَدّم القاهرةُ الساعةَ في بدء التوقيت الصيفيّ يصرّ على ألا يُقَدّم ساعتَه لأنه من أنصار الثبات على المبدأ ، ويجب إذا ربطتك به صِلة واتّفقتَ معه على موعد وقال لك : الساعة الثانية مثلاً ؛ أن تُعِدَّ نفسَك لاستقباله في الساعة الثالثة بحساب ساعتك فإنّ موعده ( بالعربي ) أي بالساعة العربي التي يحسبها ويسير عليها ، فالثانية عنده تعني الساعة الثالثة بحساب ساعتك ، وعليك وحدَك أن تراعيَ فروق التوقيت ، أمّا هو فلا يكلّف نفسه حتى التفسير ، إن الرّجل يفترض فيك الذكاء الذي يفهم ويترجم في وقتٍ واحدٍ وبسرعة أيضاً .
وهو محافظ في كلّ شيءٍ ؛ فزيُّه يتكوّن من البدلة الكاملة صيفاً وشتاءً .. لا يستطيع حَرُّ الصّيفِ أن ينحّيَ الكرافت أو الدّبّوس ، كما لا تستطيع مواضعاتُ العصر أن تمَسَّ المنديل الأبيض في جيبه ، أو الطّربوشَ القانيَ على رأسه ، أو العصا الأنيقةَ في يده .
وهو أنيقُ المظهر ، بل لو اتّفق لك أن تراه على سجيّته في بيته -ولو على غير ميعاد- استرعى بَصَرَك أناقتُه أيضاً في المنامة ذات اللون السُّكّريّ والشريط الأزرق على الأطراف ، وغير هذا ممّا فيه انسجام الألوان .
وِمن لازِماته التي يحافظ عليها زيارةُ أختِه صباحَ الجمعة من كلّ أسبوع ، حيث يقضي يومَه ويعود إلى داره في تمام العاشرة مساءً.
وهو زاهد في الاجتماعات والتعارف ، والرجل يفسّر هذا وكأنه يعتذر : إنّ التعرّف إلى الناس تقوم تبعاً له على الأثُر حقوقٌ لهم والتزاماتٌ واجبة الرعاية والوفاء ، وليس عندي وقتٌ لهذا ولا أنا أطيق التقصير فيها لو لَزِمَتْني.
وللرّجل أولادٌ وأحفادٌ كلّهم يشغل منصباً مرموقاً في الدولة ، ولكنّ الجدير بالذّكر أنه تعهّد طفولتَهم وصباهم ، وقد شهدت منا ضد سيرته (كذا) معهم حين كانوا يتحلّقون حوله يقرأ لهم أو يسمع منهم، فإذا تغيّب أحدهم لطارئ المرض سهر على سريره حتى يُشفى .
ولعلّ تَحَرُّرَه - وهو المشتغل بالدِّين وقضاياه - يرجع إلى نشأته الدينية ( كذا ) ، مع أن الأزهر في وقته كان يحتكر - أو يكاد - المحدِّثين والمفسِّرين ، ويشبّ اليافع فيه على حفظ الشروح والبطون والحواشي ، ولكنّه لم يمرّ بهذه التجربة وإن كان حفظ وتفوق مستعلياً .
لقد درس أصولَ الدّين حُبّاً في العلم ، وقد أفادته تجاربه ورسّختْ في نفسه معنى الحرّية والتحرّر ، فابْنَتاه تعملان ؛ بل إنّ عمَلَهما عليه طابع العصر الذي نعيشه ، فإحداهما كانت مفتّشةً عامّةً للرّياضة البدنية بوزارة التربية ، والأخرى كانت مديرةَ كلّية النصر بالمعادي ( فيكتوريا سابقاً ) .
وبعد ؛ فهذه الجهودُ السخيّةُ العطاءِ الموصولةُ الدَّأَب ؛ وهذه الحياةُ التي آضَتْ إلى التبتّلِ من أجل الدّين في صورةٍ مشرِقةٍ مشرّفة ؛ هي أجدى عليه وأقربُ إلى الله مِن كثيرٍ من القيام والقعود والتعصّب الساذج .. هذه الحياةُ الرائعةُ بِصَبْرِها الدائبِ وتصْميمِها القادرِ على التّجديد شَخصيّة لا تنسى .. " .
هذه هي ترجمةُ الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبد الباقي ؛ فيها عظةٌ وعبرةٌ وفائدةٌ وطرافةٌ .. سُقْتُها كما هي ، وإنما كانت غيرَ مَشكولةٍ فاجتهدتُ في ضبط ألفاظها ، ثم هي لا تخلو من أخَذَاتٍ ؛ كقول الدكتورة نِعْمات : " وهذا الجُهد الضخم لم يستنفذ طاقة الرّجل " وحقّها : " يستنفد " بالدال وهذا من أقدم الأغلاط اللغوية في عربيّتنا المعاصرة ، وكم تألّمتُ حين وقع في مقدّمة الطبعة الثالثة لكتاب " المقتضب " نحو هذا من قول العلامة الضّخم محمد عبدالخالق عُضَيمة : " وكانت الأجزاء تنفذ بعد ظهورها بقليل" ؛ تألّمتُ لأنّ هذا لا يقوله مَن استدرك على فُحُولة العلماء في الزمن الأوّل ، فهو من خطأ الطبع ما من شك ، وكان العلامة عُضَيمة ممّن تمَّمَ عملَ الأستاذ عبد الباقي في كتابه الحافل " دراساتٌ لأسلوب القرآن الكريم " حيث قال : " وجدتُ المصنّفين الذين عرضوا لفَهْرَسة ألفاظ القرآن قد تناهتْ جُهودهم عند حصْر ألفاظ الأفعالِ وبعضِ الأسماء ، وإحصاءِ آياتها ، وتركوا هذا الإحصاءَ في الحروف والضمائر ، وأسماءِ الإشارة ، والأسماءِ الموصولة ، وبعضِ الظروف الكثيرة الذّكْر كإذ وإذا.. بدأتُ بإحصاء حروف المعاني ، وجمع آياتها ، كذلك فعلتُ في كلِّ ما أغفلتْ جمعَه هذه الكتبُ : " المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم" للأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي رحمه الله .."..
وكذلك من مِثْل قولِها : " حتى استأثرتْ به رحمة الله " وما أعلمه أنّ الأفعال لا تُسند إلى صفات الله عزّ وجلّ ..
على أنّي لا أحبُّ أن أقف هنا كثيراً ؛ فسَرْدُ الصّوم ، والصّيامُ بغير سَحُور ، وتوقيتُ الساعة بالعربي مع هذا الإصرار العجيب على ارتداء اللباس الإفرنجي صيفاً وشتاءً ! والتحرّر .. كلّ ذلك ممّا لستُ بسبيل التّعليق عليه في مثل هذا المقام ..لكنْ في ذهني من ترجمة الأستاذ عبدالباقي أنه كُفَّ بصرُه في آخر أيامه ، وهذا ممّا لم تذكره الكاتبة .. وثمّة أمرٌ آخرُ ؛ هو ضبط لفظة " المفهرس " في عنوان كتاب الأستاذ عبدالباقي " المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم " .. فالذي يقع لي أنّه " المُعْجَم المُفَهْرِس " بِكَسْر الرّاء .. وليس " المُفَهْرَس " بِفَتْحِها .. ولم تَشْكله الأستاذة هنا ولا العلامة عُضَيمة ، وكانت هذه اللفظةُ موضوعَ نقاش مع أحد مشايخنا لكن رَجَع كُلٌّ منّا بما يقوله ؛ إذ إنه يلفظه على المشهور من لفظ النّاس له ، ولم أقتنع به..
وبعد ؛ فهذه الحياة ما كانت لتكون كذلك لو أنّ صاحبَها أخذ بالتبطّلِ والكَسَلِ ، وكثرةِ الخُلْطةِ ومُجاراةِ النّاس .. وأعتقد أنّ قول الأستاذ عبدالباقي : " إنّ التعرف إلى الناس تقوم به تبعاً له على الأَثَر حقوقٌ لهم ... وليس عندي وقتٌ لهذا.. " هو ممّا يشترك فيه العقلاء على اختلافهم من أجناس الأمم ، قارنْ هذا بقول هنريك إبسن : " إنّ الأصدقاء من الكماليات الباهظة ، وليس في وسع إنسانٍ يستثمر رأسَ ماله في دعوةٍ ورسالةٍ في الحياة أن يحتفظ بهم، وليست تكاليفُ الصّداقة ناجمةً عمّا يتكبّده الإنسانُ من أجل أصدقائه ، ولكنْ عمّا يُحجم عنه إكراماً لهم .. " .
رحِم الله الأستاذ محمّد فؤاد عبدالباقي وجزاه عنّا خيرَ ما يجزي عالماً ..
تَمَّ في عَصْر الخميس : 21 - 7 - 1432*
المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t84905/#ixzz2p552bWGc*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السيرة الذاتية للشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق شيخ الأزهرالرجال مواقف!.. هذه المقولة تؤكدها سيرة الإمام الشيخ جاد الحق على جاد الحق شيخ الأزهر الأسبق رحمه الله تعالى، فقد عاش حياة حافلة بالمواقف الصلبة التي عرضته لكثير من الأزمات لكنه لم يلن ولم يهادن، وتبدى ذلك في أخريات حياته وما أبداه من رفض قاطع لبنود مؤتمر السكان الذي انعقد في القاهرة 1994م.
الشيخ جاد الحق .. المولد والنشأة:
في الثالث عشر من جمادي الآخرة من عام 1335 لـ الهجرة النبوية الموافق الخامس من أبريل من عام 1917 ميلادية ولد الشيخ جاد الحق على جاد الحق في قرية بطرة بمحافظة الدقهليه بمصر، وحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا وهو ما يزال غضا، كما أتقن القراءة والكتابة قبل أن يلتحق بالمدرسة الابتدائية بالمعهد الأزهري بطنطا حيث أتم المرحلة الابتدائية به، ثم أتم تعليمه الثانوي بالمعهد الأزهري بالدراسة في القاهرة، ثم حصل على العالمية في كلية الشريعة عام 1944م ثم تحصل على إجازة القضاء عام 1946م
الشيخ جاد الحق .. قاضيا شرعيا:
لقد اكتسب الشيخ جاد الحق من عمله في المحاكم الشرعية مرنة ودربة وقدرة على المقارنة والاستنباط الصحيح للأحكام الشرعية مما أهله في عام 1953م للعمل كأمين للفتوى بدار الإفتاء المصرية، ثم قاضيًا شرعيًا فمستشارًا بمحاكم الاستئناف حتى عام 1976م بعد إلغاء المحاكم الشرعية .
الشيخ جاد الحق وتجديد دماء دار الإفتاء المصرية:
وفي عام 1978م حينما صار الشيخ جاد الحق على جاد الحق -رحمه الله- مفتيًا للديار المصرية، صنع نهضة كبيرة فيها وسعى للحفاظ على تراثها الفقهي من خلال اختياراته الصائبة والرصينة للفتاوى الصادرة عن الدار والمتناثرة في سجلاتها والتي تمتاز بمرجعيتها الفقهية والشرعية الصحيحة وقد جمعها وعمل على نشرها في عشرين مجلدًا ضخمًا ضم بين دفتي كل منها مئات الفتاوى المنتقاة لتعم بها الاستفادة والنفع لما تحويه من قضايا جادة كانت وما تزال تهم الأمة الإسلامية.
الشيخ جاد الحق ودوره في نهضة الأزهر الشريف:
لم يكد الشيخ جاد الحق على جاد الحق يحتل مكانه كوزير للأوقاف في أوائل يناير 1982م حتى عين شيخًا للأزهر وهنا عاش الأزهر عصرًا جديدًا من عصور ازدهاره سواء فيما يختص بدوره كمؤسسة دينية وعلمية راسخة علاوة على كونه الجهة الرسمية المسئولة عن الفكر الإسلامي والتعليم الديني الأزهري في مصر.
فقد كان الأزهر ملجأ للمصريين للحصول على حقوقهم عبر حقب كثيرة من التاريخ المصري القديم والمعاصر على أيدي كثير من شيوخه العظام.
ولم يكن الشيخ الجليل جاد الحق -يرحمه الله- بأقل من أولئك الشيوخ العظام فقد ساعده على القيام بمهامه في تحمل التبعات الثقيلة التي ألقيت على عاتقه، فطنته ورؤاه المدروسة ونظرته العميقة للأمور على إعلاء دور الأزهر الشريف ليصبح منارة الهدى والحق في عصرنا الحديث كما كان من قبل فعمل على تطويره كمؤسسة راسخة لتقوم بدورها في إنماء الشأن الإسلامي بمصر، ولأنه يرحمه الله قد ذاع صيته كرجل علم ودين وخلق كريم فقد توافد الأثرياء وتسارعوا للتبرع للأزهر بأموالهم ليتصرف فيها كيفما شاء فكان يرحمه الله يوجه الجزء الأكبر منها، فأنشأ الكثير من المدارس والمعاهد بل والجامعات الأزهرية في جميع أرجاء مصر، وقد ساعده فكره المستنير على الخروج بالأزهر والطفو على الكثير من أزماته ومحاولة فك القيود التي كانت تكبله وتغيير السياسات العقيمة التي كانت تسيطر عليه، والسعي لتطوير أدائه بعيدا عن بيروقراطية السلطة، كما أنشأ 25 فرعًا بالمحافظات للجنة الفتوى الرئيسية الموجودة بالجامع الأزهر وذلك لخدمة المواطنين الذين يلجأون إليها للاستفسار عن أمور دينهم، لذا فقد اختار أعضاء هذه اللجان من خيرة العلماء ممن لهم القدرة على الإفتاء.
من مواقف الشيخ جاد الحق رحمه الله:
لشيخنا الجليل جاد الحق يرحمه الله مواقف كثيرة مشرفة لا يمكن للتاريخ نسيانها أو طمسها، وهذه المواقف ليست فيما يتعلق فقط بالقضايا المتعلقة بأمور الدين والتشريعات الإسلامية كتحريم فوائد البنوك لكونها ربا مطالبا بالعودة للاقتصاد الإسلامي، أو المتعلقة بالأمور الدنيوية كموقفه من الرافض من قرار الكونجرس الأمريكي بنقل السفارة الأمريكية للقدس الشريف مؤكدا أن القدس مدينة إسلامية.
الشيخ جاد الحق ومؤتمر السكان:
كما لا ننسى خوضه معركة حامية الوطيس أظهرت موقفه الشديد والمشرف من مؤتمر السكان الدولي المنعقد في القاهرة في شهر سبتمبر عام 1994م وقد أعلن حينها حربًا شعواء على ما جاء من بنود المؤتمر والتي تناهض مبادئ الدين الإسلامي والتي تعد اعتداءً سافرًا على كرامة الإنسان الذي خلقه الله وفضله على العالمين حيث وجد شيخنا الراحل أن بنود المؤتمر الفاسدة تعمد إلى إباحة العلاقات الجنسية الشاذة بين الرجل والرجل، وبين المرأة والمرأة، كذلك إباحة حمل العذارى الصغيرات والحفاظ على حملهن، وإباحة إجهاض الزوجات الشرعيات الحرائر، وقد استنكر الشيخ أن تناقش هذه البنود في بلد إسلامي كبير مثل مصر بدعوى الحرية ومثيلاتها من الكلمات الممجوجة.
وقد أصدر الشيخ في ذلك عدة بيانات شاملة عن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، وفيه يتصدى لهذه البنود الفاسدة بطريقة عقلية مؤسسة على فكر منظم راسخ بدراسة عميقة لكل ما ورد بالوثيقة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية، كان لها الأثر الأكبر في إجهاض تلك المؤامرة التي كانت تحاك للقضاء على تعاليم الإسلام، وحينما اتصل بالرئيس حينها موضحا له أن ما تحويه البنود من كفر صريح، أعلنها الرئيس صريحة أنه لن يوافق إلا على ما يوافق عليه شيخ الأزهر، وكان ذلك انتصارًا للإسلام على يد رجل لم يخش في الله لومة لائم.
الشيخ جاد الحق ومسابقة ملكة جمال النيل:
ومن الفتاوى غير المتوقعة التي تصدى الشيخ حاد الحق يرحمه الله لما نشر في جريدة الأهرام المصرية عن مسابقة اختيار ملكة جمال النيل من الفتيات في عمر المراهقة حيث يركبن مركبًا فرعونيًا يسير في النيل بمصاحبة دبلوماسيين من معظم الهيئات الدبلوماسية، ومن ستفوز باللقب ستلقى في النيل ومن ثم ستقوم بالتقاطها فرق الإنقاذ فأي إهانة للمرأة هذه؟ وقد كتب مقالاً نشر بنفس الجريدة يستهجن فيه أن يحدث هذا في بلد العروبة والإسلام بعنوان: أوقفوا هذا العبث فورًا باسم وفاء النيل، مؤكدًا أن هذا الاحتفال عودة مقنعة تحت ستار الرق والنخاسة وهذا ما يرفضه الإسلام وتعاليمه.
الشيخ جاد الحق زهده وورعه:
لم يكن الشيخ جاد الحق يرحمه الله من محبي سكنى القصور والشقق الفارهة بل كان راضيًا مطمئنًا وهو يعيش في شقته البسيطة في حي المنيل، وكان وهو شيخًا للأزهر بدرجة نائب رئس للوزراء يصعد إلى شقته بالطابق الخامس على قدميه المصابة، علاوة على تقدمه في العمر ومرضه، وحينما عرضوا عليه الانتقال إلى مكان أكثر سعة ومناسبة رفض الشيخ وظل في شقته المتواضعة وقد بلغ من زهده أنه لم يكن يحصل إلا على راتبه فقط، وكان يرفض أية حوافز، أو مكافآت، كما لم يكن يحصل رحمه الله على أية أموال تأتيه مقابل أبحاثه وكتبه القيمة فقد كان يجعلها في سبيل الله تعالى، حيث كان قانعًا براتبه لا غير كما كان يعيش هو وأولاده حياة الكفاف، ولو أراد يرحمه الله الدنيا لكانت بين يديه، حتى لقي الله عفيف النفس طاهر اليد.
الشيخ جاد الحق جوائز وأوسمة:
ولمكانة الشيخ الجليل جاد الحق رحمه الله في العالمين العربي والإسلامي وفضله تم منحه أسمى الجوائز وأرفع الأوسمة، فنال "وشاح النيل" في عام 1983م وهو أعلى وشاح تمنحه مصر لمكرميها بمناسبة العيد الألفي للأزهر الشريف، كما تم تكريمه في المغرب بمنحه وسام "الكفاءة الفكرية والعلوم" من الدرجة الممتازة، كذلك حصل على جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية لخدمة الإسلام والمسلمين عام 1995م ولم يحتفظ بها لنفسه بل بنى بها مجمعًا إسلاميًا كبيرًا يضم مستشفى ومعهدًا دينيًا ومسجدًا في مسقط رأسه بقريته "بطرة" التي ولد ودفن في ثراها.
من مؤلفات الشيخ جاد الحق وأعماله:
- الفقه الإسلامي مرونته وتطوره.
- بحوث فتاوى إسلامية في قضايا معاصرة.
- رسالة في الاجتهاد وشروطه.
- رسالة في القضاء في الإسلام.
- مختارات من الفتاوى والبحوث.
- أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية في مسائل طبية عن الأمراض النسائية مع القرآن الكريم.
- النبي في القرآن الكريم.
- هذا بيان للناس كتاب في جزأين، صدر عن الأزهر الشريف.
- بحوث وفتاوى إسلامية في قضايا معاصرة في أربعة مجلدات ضخمة.
- عشرات الأبحاث الفقهية التي اشترك بها في مؤتمرات علمية داخل مصر وخارجها.
كما أشرف يرحمه الله علي تنظيم العديد من المؤتمرات التي استهدفت الحفاظ علي هوية الأمة الإسلامية من التمويه والضياع.
وفاة الشيخ جاد الحق:
توفي الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق صبيحة يوم الجمعة 25 من شوال 1416هـ الموافق 25 من مارس 1996م حيث كان متوضئًا ومستعدًا للصلاة، عن عمر يناهز التاسعة والسبعين متأثرًا بأزمة قلبية بعد حياة حافلة بمواقفه المشرفة وبعظيم الأعمال قدمها خادمًا مطيعًا للإسلام والمسلمين، ندعو الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناته وأن يجمعنا به ومن نحب في الصالحين.
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%AC%D8%A...84%D8%AD%D9%82

----------


## أبو يوسف المروادي

صفحات من حياة شيخنا الأستاذ أبي عكاشة أريس موناندار الأندونيسي اللامفونجي ثم الجوكجاوي –حفظه الله-

حمدا لمن رفع منار العلم و الأدب، و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد سيد  العجم و العرب ، و على آله و أصحابه و من إليهم انتسب، أما بعد ...
ققد قال ربنا تبارك و تعالى في كتابه العزيز : إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِي  الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ  أحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ
و من خالد آثار المرء : سيرتُهُ، وعلمُهُ، وأدبُهُ، وما أورثَهُ للأمِّةِ  من تلاميذ يستفيد بهم الناس، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا مات  ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة إلا من صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو  ولد صالح يدعو له) رواه مسلم
و هذه هي صفحات مشرقة مجيدة من حياة فضيلة شيخنا الأستاذ الدكتور أبي عكاشة  أريس موناندار اللامفونجي –حفظه الله تعالى- طلب مني مجيزنا الأستاذ أبو  عبد الله ريكريك أولياء الرحمن السورينجي –وفقه الله- فأجبته إلى ما يرام  رجاء أن ينفع به و من قرأه و لأداء بعض حقوق شيخنا المذكور علي فإنه قد بذل  جهده في تربيتي و تثقيفي و إرشادي حتى أكون مثل ما أنا عليه الآن فجزاه  الله عني و عن المسلمين الجزاء الأوفى .
و قد حان الشروع ، و بالله التوفيق ، فأقول :
إنه شيخنا و قدوتنا و مربينا و معلمنا و أستاذنا البحر الفهامة الألمعي  اللوذعي اللبيب النجيب الأستاذ أبو عكاشة أريس موناندار ، أحد أهل العلم  البارزين بجهوده  في التعليم و الدعوة و الإرشاد و الوعظ ليس في منطقته  فحسب بل و في أنحاء البلاد الأندونيسية . و قد لازمته منذ التحاقي في معهد  حملة القرآن الإسلامي بمدينة جوكجاكرتا الشهيرة بمدينة الطلاب سنة 2007 ،  فوجدته من خيار فضلاء عصره و مصره في العلم و العمل لا يعرف السآمة في  التدريس و الإرشاد بل و بذل جل أوقاته للأمة ، و مع ذلك أن فضيلته لا يشغله  الاشتغال بالتعليم عن الاستزادة من طلب العلم فقد استمع و رحل إلى بعض  البلدان الأندونيسية للأخذ عن الوافدين إلى أندونيسيا و لازم دروس من كبار  مشايخ الحرم عبر الإنترنت و غيره .
و أما مرحلة تحصيله العلمي ، فقد ذكر فضيلته أنه حبب إليه العلم عن طريق  القراءة و الاستماع إلى الدروس عبر الإذاعة منذ صباه ، أما طلبه العلم عن  طريق القراءة فقد حدثني أنه ختم قراءة و مطالعة رياض الصالحين للحافظ  النووي –رحمه الله- من أوله إلى آخره و بعض مؤلفات الشيخ عبد الكريم بن عبد  الملك أمر الله الشهير باسم حمكا -رحمه الله- و مؤلفات المحدث حسان بن  أحمد بندونج، و أما عن طريق الاستماع ، فقد روى لي أحد الزملاء أنه كان  استمع إلى دروس الكياهي الحاج زين الدين ترمذي يكتب فوائد الدرس، ثم لما و  صل إلى درجة العلم عرف أن الشيخ المذكور و قع في مذهب الاعتزال في مسألة  الإيمان.
ثم لما تخرج شيخنا من الابتدائية – و كان في لمبونج من أعمال سومطرة- رحل  حفظه الله إلى جوكجاكرتا لمواصلة دراسته فنزل في إقليم "واتيس" ، إحدى  ولاية جوكجاكرتا. و في هذه المرحلة فقد تغيرت حياته العلمية ليس لطلب العلم  العصري فقط ، و إنما أول تاريخ في حياته أنه حببت إليه العربية ، و لنستمع  الآن إلى قصته في بداية حبه للغة العربية التي هي لغة القرآن :
كان بداية انتباهي إلى تعلم اللغة العربية ترجع إلى درس ، و كنت آنذاك أسكن  في مدينة واتيس ، كولون فروكو  ، و في كل أسبوع أقيم درس في عاصمة الأقليم  الشهير بـــ دروس البناء الزجاجي لأن محل الدرس في بناء من الزجاج . و كان  محاضرون من دعاة العاصمة ، و من بين هؤلاء المحاضرين الذي من أجله ، بعد  توفيق الله تعالى ، أتنبه إلى تعلم اللغة العربية بالجد و النشاط اللذان   يستقران حتى الآن في نفسي ، قصة أحد المحاضرين الذي يذكر شيخه الذي ما يحفظ  القرآن لكنه استطاع أن يميز بين قرائة القرآن الخاطئة من القرائة الصحيحة ،  و ذلك لأنه ملم بعلمي النحو و الصرف ، و من هذه القصة انتبه شيخنا إلى  تعلم اللغة العربية الفصيحة ، فالتمس دروس اللغة العربية التي أقيمت في تلك  المدينة و قصد إلى العلماء الأمجاد للأخذ عنهم، من جملتهم الشيخ نصرون  رحمه الله.
ثم شرع في تحصيله للعلوم الشرعية على أيدي كبار علماء مصره حتي أدرك  المنطوق منها و المفهوم بل و لازم بعضهم حتى وافتهم المنية، رحمهم الله  تعالى .
و أما شيوخ فضيلته ، فكثير ، منهم :
	الشيخة ساديوم ، قرأ عليها القرآن المجيد ضمن القاعدة البغدادية
	الكياهي زينل
	الكياهي خضري
	الكياهي قسطلاني
	الكياهي بشران
	الكياهي الحاج الشيخ أحمد سعيدي ، مدير معهد القرآن بــ واتيس ، قرأ عليه جزء عم من ظهر قلب
	الأستاذ هيري
	الكياهي الشيخ نصرون كدونجدانج تمون ، قرأ عليه هداية الصبيان ، و  المقدمة الآجرومية ، و جملة من بلوغ المرام للحافظ ، و جملة من صحيح الإمام  مسلم ، و جملة من الرسالة العصفورية ، و بعض من شرح العمريطي
	الشيخ العلامة شهودي ، خريج معهد ترمس الإسلامي المشهور ، فقد لازمه  شيخنا حتى نهاية عمره –رحمه الله- فاستفاد منه جملة وفيرة من عدة الفنون ، و  كان يلازم الشيخ المذكور كل يوم من بعد رجوعه من المدرسة الحكومة حتى  المغرب دون انقطاع ، فقد قرأ عليه تفسير الجلالين ، و جواهر البخاري  للأستاذ مصطفى عمارة ، و العقيدة السنوسية ، و قصة الإسراء و المعراج ، و  قواعد اللغة العربية ، و إرشاد العباد للمليباري .
و معهد ترمس الإسلامي هذا فقد أسسه العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد المنان  الجاوي الترمسي –رحمه الله-، والد الشيخ العلامة الفهامة المسند ذي  التصانيف المفيدة و الخصال الكريمة الشيخ محمد محفوظ بن عبد الله بن عبد  المنان بن أحمد بن عبد الله الجاوي الترمسي ثم المكي الشافعي صاحب موهبة ذي  الفضل على شرح ابن حجر مقدمة بافضل ، و منهج ذوي النظر شرح منظومة علم  الأثر للسيوطي ، و غنية الطلبة شرح الطيبة لابن الجزري ، كفاية المستفيد  لما علا لدى الترمسي من الأسانيد و هي ثبته ، و الرسالة الترمسية في أسانيد  القراءة العشرية و هي أسانيده في علم القراءات ، و غيرها . و قد تخرج من  هذا المعهد علماء أجلاء منهم شيخ شيخنا شهودي رحمه الله ، و  العلامة محمد  دمياطي بن عبد الله الترمسي ، و العلامة الفكي الأصولي الشيخ أحمد دحلان بن  عبد الله الترمسي السماراني ، و العلامة الشيخ حاجد الجوكجاوي من تلاميذ  الكياهي الحاج أحمد دحلان بن الخطيب أبي بكر بن سليمان الجوكجاوي مؤسس  الجمعية المحمدية ، و غيرهم .
	الكياهي المباه نائب سراجي ، قرأ عليه منهاج العابدين للإمام أبي حامد الغزالي ، و جملة من شرح ابن عقيل على الألفية
	الأستاذ جوهان ، قرأ عليه الغاية و التقريب في الفقه الشافعي
	الأستاذ أمين الدين ، قرأ عليه قطر الغيث شرح مسائل أبي الليث للعلامة محمد نووي بن عمر الجاوي المكي الملقب بـــ عالم الحجاز
	الأستاذ سوطونو إستياروان ، مدرس بالمدرسة المحمدية واتيس ، قرأ عليه  كتاب خذ عقيدتك من الكتاب و السنة الصحيحة للشيخ محمد بن جميل زينو، و لعل  من يد شيخه هذا تحول منهجه العقدي من الأشعرية إلى أهل السنة و الجماعة.
	الأستاذ ياسين ، قرأ عليه جملة من الأذكار النووية و نصائح العباد للشيخ محمد نووي بن عمر الجاوي السابق ذكره
	الشيخ عاديران ، مدرس معهد الشافعية واتيس ، قرأ عليه المقدمة الآجرومية ، و أواخر الغاية و التقريب
	الشيخ نووي واتيس ، قرأ شيخنا عليه قامع الطغيان في شرح منظومة شعب  الإيمان للشيخ محمد نووي بن عمر البنتني ، و الترغيب و الترهيب الصغير ، و  رسالة المعاونة
	الأستاذ مسوان ، قرأ عليه الترغيب و الترهيب للمنذري ، و مختصر تفسير ابن كثير ، و تنبيه المغترين
	الشيخ سليمان ، قرأ عليه الأذكار النووية
	الأستاذ رمزي ، قرأ عليه ترجمة القرآن اللفظية
	الكياهي الحاج غزالي ، قرأ عليه مجموعة المواليد
	الدكتور سليمان الدخيل ، قرأ عليه الرحبية في الفرائض
	 الدكتور يوسف البحوث ، درس عليه في كتاب الفتن من صحيح البخاري
	الدكتور عبد الله المسلمي ، درس عليه المقدمة الآجرومية
	الدكتور عبد العزيز الفايز ، درس عليه كتاب الزكاة من منهاج السالكين
	الدكتور حسن البخاري ، درس عليه متن ورقات إمام الحرمين الجويني
	الدكتور سعد الشهراني ، درس لديه فتح رب البرية في تلخيص فتوى الحموية
	الدكتور مساعد الطيار ، درس لديه في دورة علوم القرآن
	الدكتور أحمد فريح ، درس لديه في دورة فن الحوار
	الدكتور عبد الله السهلي ، درس عليه كتاب التوحيد
	الدكتور مازن السرساوي المصري ، درس عليه نزهة النظر
	الدكتور سهل العتيبي ، درس لديه آداب طلب العلم
	الدكتور عبد الله السلمي ، درس عليه فقه العبادة
	الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهري ، درس لديه في علوم القرآن
	الدكتور حسن الحافظي ، درس لديه متن الآجرومية
	الدكتور علي الظهراني ، درس لديه في مناهج البحث
شيوخه في الجامعة المحمدية بــــــــ سوراكرتا ، منهم :
	الدكتور أحزامي سامعون جزولي ، درس عليه في علزم القرآن
	الدكتور هرجاني ، درس عليه مناهج الفتوى
	الدكتور ستياوان بودي أوتومو ، درس لديه مناهج الفتوى
	الدكتور ماوردي محمد ، درس عليه القواعد الفقهية و فقه النوازل
	الدكتور إدريس عبد الصمد ، درس عليه الثقافة الإسلامية
	الدكتور سورحمان هدايت ، درس عليه المعاملة المالية المعاصرة
	الدكتور عارف فتح الله ، درس عليه في أصول الحديث
شيوخه في عدة الدورات:
	الشيخ علي بن حسن بن علي بن عبد الحميد الحلبي ، درس عليه كتاب وجوب  الدعوة إلى الله للشيخ عبد الله بن باز ، و مقاصد الشريعة عند ابن تيمية ، و  تقريب التدمرية ، و رسالة هذه منهجنا و عقيدتنا للشيخ مقبل بن هادي  الوادعي ، و منهج السلف الصالح ، و كتاب الإيمان من صحيح البخاري
	الشيخ سليم بن عيد الهلالي ، درس لديه مجمل الأصول الإيمانية ، و رسالة في توحيد الألوهية له
	الشيخ مشهور آل سلمان ، تلقى عليه القواعد الفقهية لابن سعدي
	الشيخ الدكتور حسين العويشة ، تلقى عليه الإخلاص له
	الدكتور محمد موسى ، تلقى عليه العقيدة الرازينية ، و تجريد التوحيد
	الدكتور باسم الجوابرة ، تلقى على يديه المنظومة البيقونية
شيوخه في دورة الدعاة مع المدنيين :
	الشيخ صالح السحيمي ، درس عليه في شرح السنة للمزني ، و مختصر منهج  الإمام الشافعي في إثبات العقيدة ، و أخلاق النبي ﷺ للشيخ عبد المحسن بن  حمد العباد البدر
	الأستاذ إبراهيم الرحيلي ، درس عليه رسالة النصيحة ، و لمعة الإعتقاد لابن قدامة المقدسي
	الأستاذ عبد العزيز أحمدي ، درس عليه كتاب البيوع من الفقه الميسر
	الشيخ محمد السحيمي ، درس عليه الزو الفكري
	الشيخ الدكتور سليمان الرحيلي ، درس عليه القواعد الفقية لابن سعدي ،  كتاب المقاصد من الموفقات الشاطبية ، و الوصية الصغرى لابن تيمية ، و رسالة  ابن القيم إلى بعض إخوانه
	الدكتور عبد السلام السحيمي ، درس عليه كن سلفيا على سبيل الجدة ، الجهاد له ، و كتاب الحج من بلوغ المرام
	الشيخ الدكتور عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن العباد البدر ، درس عليه القصيدة الميمية لحافظ الحكمي
	الدكتور مسعد الحسيني ، درس عليه فضائل القرآن لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد  الوهاب التميمي ، مقدمة في أصول التفسير لابن تيمية ، و تفسير الحجرات من  تفسير ابن كثير
شيوخه في دورة "قبلتي" :
	الدكتور عبد الله القرني ، درس عليه في الإيمان لعبيد القاسم بن سلام 
	الأستاذ عبد الرحمن القصص ، درس عليه في تفسير القرآن
التسجيلات العلمية التي تم سماعه إياها :
	شرح فضل الإسلام للشيخ عبد العزيز الريس
	تفسير سورة الفاتحة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب التميم ، للشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر
	القاعدة النورانية ، و دورة في مقاصد الشريعة ، منهج السالكين حتى كتاب  الصلاة ، و كتاب الفتن من صحيح البخاري ، للشيخ سليمان الرحيلي
	مختصر صحيح البخاري ، و الفتاوى الأندونيسية ، للشيخ أبي الحسن
	كتاب الإعتصام من صحيح البخاري ، للشيخ عبد الله العبيلان
	مبحث الخوارج من الشريعة تأليف الآجري، للشيخ عبد الملك رمضاني 
	الإعتصام من صحيح البخاري ، للشيخ عبد الله العبيلان
هذا، و لفضيلة شيخنا –حفظه الله- عدة الحلقات العلمية تعقد فيها دروسه ما  بين في معهده و الساجد و عدة البلدان ، و من خلال دروسه فقد أتم عدة جملة  مستكثرة من كتب التراث ما بين صغير و كبير ، معظمها مسجلة ، و لله الحمد و  المنة ، منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
•	تعليم المتعلم طريقة التعلم ، لبرهان الدين الزرنوجي
•	بعض صحيح الإمام مسلم
•	بعض جامع الترمذي
•	الترغيب و الترهيب للمنذري
•	صفة صلاة النبي ﷺ للألباني
•	مختصر صفة صلاة النبي ﷺ له أيضا
•	النبذة في العقيدة
•	معنى لا إله إلا الله للشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
•	شرح نظم الورقات للشيخ ابن عثيمين
•	شرح الورقات للشيخ عبد الله الفوزان
•	القواعد الفقهية الكلية للشيخ محمد صدقي البرنو أبي الحارث
•	منهاج المسلم للشيخ أبي بكر جابر الجزائري
•	شرح الأصول الثلالة لابن عثيمين
•	شرح كشف الشبهات له
•	القواعد المثلى له
•	شرح الأربعين النووية له
•	المذكرة على العقيدة الواسطية
•	كتاب اللباس من صحيح الإمام مسلم
•	مختصر إيقاظ الهمة للفلاني
•	مختصر الشمائل المحمدية للألباني
•	العقيدة الصحيحة و ما يضادها لابن باز
•	بعض تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان لابن سعدي
•	نداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان لأبي بكر بن جابر الجزائري
•	كشف الكربة في وصف حال أهل الغربة للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي
•	ست درر من أصول أهل الأثر لعبد الملك رمضاني
•	حملة الحكام لعبد السلام برجس
•	السراج الوهاج في صحيح المنهاج الأبي الحسن
•	شرح السائل الجاهلية للفوزان
•	معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة و الجماعة
•	الجامع لأحكام النساء للشيخ مصطفي بن العدوي
•	عمدة الأحكام للحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي
•	تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام للبسام
•	أصول السنة لللإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني
•	لا جديد في أحكام الصلاة لبكر بن عبد الله أبي زيد
•	آداب الهاتف له
•	حراسة الفضيلة له
•	تفسير سورة يس لابن عثيمين
•	تفسير سورة الكهف له
•	معالم في آداب طلب للعلم للسدحان
•	أشراط الساعة ليوسف بن عبد الله الوابل
•	الإلمام في أصول الأحكام
•	الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن و أولياء الشيطان لابن تيمية
•	كتاب الإيمان له
•	أمراض القلوب و شفائها له
•	الإرشاد إلى صحيح الإعتقاد للفوزان
•	الكبائر للذهبي
•	الأصول من علم الأصول لابن تيمية
•	النصيحة لابراهيم الرحيلي
•	التعليقات المختصرة على العقيدة الطحاوية
•	التنبيهات المختصرة
•	التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن للنووي
•	بائع لدينه
•	ثمرة العلم العلم للعباد البدر
•	فتح العلي الأعلى
•	فتح رب البرية في تلخيص الحموية لابن عثيمين
•	علم أصول البدع لأبي الحارث الحلبي
•	جلباب المرأة المسلمة للألباني
•	كتاب الآداب لعبد العزيز الشلهوب
•	مجالس شهر رمضان لابن عثيمين
•	الأدب المفرد للإمام البخاري
•	تهذيب تسهيل العقيدة الإسلامية
•	توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام للبسام
•	زاد المهاجر لابن القيم
هذا ، و قد قرأت و أنا الفقير إلى مولاه الغني فرمان هدايت بن مروادي بن  أحمد سوواندو بن عبد الله سجاد بن الكياهي كرجاجي عليه عدة الكتب منها  المقدمة الآجرومية و المتممية الآجرومية و كتاب النحو و الميسر في علم  النحو للشيخ أ. زكريا ، و الأمثلة التصريفية للشيخ محمد علي بن معصوم  اللاسمي، مختارات القواعد اللغة العربية للشيخ عون الرفيق بن غفران همداني  صاحب معهد الفرقان بجاوى الشرقية ، الأصول الثلاثة لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن  عبد الوهاب ، و كتاب التوحيد له ، و القواعد الست له ، و بعض شرح العقيدة  الواسطية للفوزان ، و مجمل أصول أهل السنة و الجماعة في العقيدة ، و قطعة  من الغاية و التقريب ، و رياض الصالحين للنووي ، و قطعة القول المفيد على  كتاب التوحيد لابن عثيمين ، و غيرها.
هذا ما أردت إيراده هنا من صفحات حياة شيخنا الأستاذ أريس موناندار أبي  عكاشة ، فلو بسطت ترجمته لاحتيجت إلى سفر ضخم و لكن و اشغلاه ، منعني عن  ذلك . و الله أعلم .

(إرشاد البرايا إلى نيل المزايا في تراجم علماء أندونيسيا)
	و كتبه الفقير إلى الله
تلميذه فرمان هدايت بن مروادي الأَنْدَلَسِيُّ
الفِلِمْبَانِيّ  ُ الجوكجاوي الأصل

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## شريف بصل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود

وياحبذا إذا يتم جمعها في ملف واحد (pdf) ليسهل الرجوع إليها بأي وقت

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
حيَّاك الله أخي الحبيب.
ومرحبًا بك في منتداك المجلس العلمي.
وأما تحويل الموضوع إلى ملف بي دي إف فسأحاول ذلك إن شاء الله، أو لعلَّ بعض الإخوة يقوم بذلك.

----------

